# Yu-Gi-Oh! Anime



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm open for new title suggestions.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 30, 2015)

@Musu: Yeah, ikr? 
But I'm up for another tourney if everyone else is interested. 

@Xiam: I'll try to think of something


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm down for another tournament, I don't know if I can get prizes this time but it should be fun regardless.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 30, 2015)

Its fine. I mean prizes aren't everything.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 30, 2015)

I might be able to do a "King of Games" user title.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 30, 2015)

That would be cool as fuck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 30, 2015)

"It's not Yugo it's Yu-gi-oh"  or just the normal one without the extra pun 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxS1iey6x_w[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Nov 30, 2015)

#ruriraptorsmasterrace


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 30, 2015)

Was Reiji being shocked at 3:00 also a part of his plan?
"Syncho aren't the enemy" oh you'd be so surprised


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Everything is according to plan even when it isn't and there's always more plans coming with more information.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 30, 2015)

This show needs more plans.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 30, 2015)

Haven't watched last week's episode, but man the part where the Chimera and the Diva were dancing was... really odd in my opinion. That killed (literally) the monsters, especially when they have no clue what the hell is up. 

Anyways, I really don't see the relevance of Frank, Amanda, and Tanner. I was actually glad that we've moved away from the 3 kids from the You Show Duel School (whom I forgot their names; only one I can remember is the cancerous "Shivers" kid), but bringing more irrelevant children is really meh. Granted, at least Crow's kids "saved" Yuzu; other than that, they're basically plot devices.

Also, Roger is going to operate on Yuya? What is this madness!?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Roger better not touch the EGAO.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy shit, guys.

*Spoiler*: __ 














What the actual fuck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Calm the fuck down Konami.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Some dumbass tried to explain to me after taking like 10 minutes on his noobish failed attempt at playing PePe cancer that I can't summon a monster that's been warning-ed earlier that turn because it "wasn't summoned properly the first time" then goes on to say how he's a judge IRL and so on.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah, you tend to meet people like that on DN.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

I might stumble back into playing. Is Kozmo solid beatdown?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

Basically, Yeah.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Kinda looks like shittier Qli tho


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

They're way better than Qlis could ever be. But again, it is your opinion, I can't really change that.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Woah bro this is just a cursory glance I haven't even watched any games


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

I wasn't really too impressed with this episode. Serena has always come off as a bit of a jobber to be honest and even Yugo who's constantly impressive got hit here. The next one should be great though, Yuya/Yugo synchronizing is hype and the new dragon'll hopefully be impressive.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, seems like the game will be for Yugo to take. Serena would be learning what's the real fun when dueling. We've got to see Rin and the sound of her voice in this episode as well~


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2015)

Pendulum wizard confirmed for tcg, tier 0 format confirmed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 1, 2015)

Figured R2 and Tinman would fuse to turn into Tincan. Next up: Chewbaka and the Cowardly Lion.
Also: maybe we'll get to see a fused Master of Oz and Darth Vader in the Shining Victories. As well as the Death Star being level 10. 

But in all serious: it seems that Kozmos would benefit from the graveyard if things go wrong.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2015)

The new cards allow it to completely ignore imperial iron wall, well not completely but you can at least play the game with it up.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Woah bro this is just a cursory glance I haven't even watched any games



I didn't mean it in an negative way.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wasn't really too impressed with this episode. Serena has always come off as a bit of a jobber to be honest and even Yugo who's constantly impressive got hit here. The next one should be great though, Yuya/Yugo synchronizing is hype and the new dragon'll hopefully be impressive.



Well Serena tends to be more of a crowd favorite, even more than Yugo 



Princess Ivy said:


> Well, seems like the game will be for Yugo to take. Serena would be learning what's the real fun when dueling. We've got to see Rin and the sound of her voice in this episode as well~



Yes, now all we need is a little bit more Ruri.



Xiammes said:


> Pendulum wizard confirmed for tcg, tier 0 format confirmed.



Star Wars of OZ vs the Circus.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Figured R2 and Tinman would fuse to turn into Tincan. Next up: Chewbaka and the Cowardly Lion.
> Also: maybe we'll get to see a fused Master of Oz and Darth Vader in the Shining Victories. As well as the Death Star being level 10.
> 
> But in all serious: it seems that Kozmos would benefit from the graveyard if things go wrong.



It is probably the planetoid thing behind Eclipse. Unless it is the moon.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you pay komoney to make cards? I want the cyber angel archtype.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 1, 2015)

How much money we talking here? 

Some people at my locals managed to get some place that prints yugioh cards to print some fake yugioh cards, indistinguishable from the real cards. Its easily the most broken deck ever.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Well Serena tends to be more of a crowd favorite, even more than Yugo



More like they forced on the role of the duelist who leaves shit to chance amongst other things on him when he's never been shown to be like that meanwhile she's the elite duelist who seems to know what she's talking about despite Yugo having better showings. I mean seriously, in his last duel he was doing the whole Yusei thing. I usually like Serena and I liked her in some parts of the episode, but they didn't depict her that great either.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

D/D/D mirror matches are always fun, especially since I always seem to win


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> More like they forced on the role of the duelist who leaves shit to chance amongst other things on him when he's never been shown to be like that meanwhile she's the elite duelist who seems to know what she's talking about despite Yugo having better showings. I mean seriously, in his last duel he was doing the whole Yusei thing. I usually like Serena and I liked her in some parts of the episode, but they didn't depict her that great either.



Well technically ... Serena is from a more world that depended more on Dueling ( ) ... So I think it make sense.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 1, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> How much money we talking here?
> 
> Some people at my locals managed to get some place that prints yugioh cards to print some fake yugioh cards, indistinguishable from the real cards. Its easily the most broken deck ever.



Need them to be legit. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> D/D/D mirror matches are always fun, especially since I always seem to win



I got destroyed by Vanity + Siegfried combo

I was using Heavy Sams though So yeah....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Tapion said:


> I got destroyed by Vanity + Siegfried combo
> 
> I was using Heavy Sams though So yeah....



I'm looking forward to Siegfried  (still playing on DN). He'll add a lot more control options. The best we have now is the very similar vanity + errors lock which is just as effective, but both are only ran at 1. The new cards also let us make stuff like Omega as well

My opponent in this duel opened really well and tbh could've fucked me up if he used his fiendish chain earlier, but he waited and used it stupidly on Kali Yuga's negation, which I obviously chained it's s/t destruction to and he promptly quit. I also banished his Caesar with Ragnorok. He still had an Armageddon, but even with Caesar's effect used it'd just screw up since it'd land in the extra deck. I dunno, it could've gone on longer than that one turn which is kind of disappointing. Maybe he didn't think he could get over Kali Yuga easily or was just mad. It was funny though since he even had a custom Reiji avatar and a custom card design with Kali Yuga on it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Well technically ... Serena is from a more world that depended more on Dueling ( ) ... So I think it make sense.



Her personality is fine, but it's not like her dueling was super impressive either despite her claims. Her card pool just feels kind of small, maybe since this is the first time they're showing the entire duel for her. It's been pretty odd how she's had only half duels and off screen ones so far. 

It just bothers me that Yugo had such a shit hand or something that he had to scrape by even after that first turn where he was distracted (I mean on turn 2 he'd still have 5 cards to work with). Is Moonlight Cat Dancer unable to be destroyed in battle in the anime as well, that'd make him look even worse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK5_BlLlS_A[/YOUTUBE]

_Everything changed the day he put the scarf on.

He learned that with great keikaku comes great responsibility._


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 1, 2015)

Reiji fans are most likely gonna be happy about this.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 1, 2015)

The keikakus are prepared.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2015)

Something about that particular variation of his theme felt like this mix of super hero movie OSTs and that Deus Ex: HR game I played not too long ago and something else as well.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

PP18-JP005 Stardust Charge Warrior
Level 6 WIND Warrior-Type Synchro Effect Monster
ATK 2000
DEF 1300
1 Tuner + 1 or more non-Tuner monsters
The (1) effect of “Stardust Charge Warrior” can only be used once per turn:
(1) When this card is Synchro Summoned: You can draw 1 card.
(2) This card can attack all Special Summoned monsters your opponent controls, once each.

Hell yeah! More generic Synchro monsters with good effects.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks solid but its atk is kind of low given its level which makes the second effect less useful


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

But what if someone equips it with, let's say ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 2, 2015)

Combine it with Rush Warrior... 
Although, it is a damn shame that ROTA is at 1.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

That card honestly shouldn't have been at 3 in the first place.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2015)

A long time ago I got a RotA in a pack and I have no clue where it went, hell I think that entire pack or so went missing. The other card I remember being in it was Bombardment.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

Kaiba took it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2015)

And then tore it up so that it couldn't be used against him


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> And then tore it up so that it couldn't be used against him



Yeah, he tends to do that.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 2, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> That card honestly shouldn't have been at 3 in the first place.



Tellar should have been hit, not rota.

Warrior decks need dat consistency.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2015)

Rota was fine at 3, dumb ass hit in my opinion.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 2, 2015)

banlist = saltiest


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2015)

Konami is dumb.

>hey we aren't promoting a warrior only tcg archtype anymore
>many other decks are making creative builds using newly freed rota's
>however Tellarknights won worlds, time to limit rota


----------



## lacey (Dec 2, 2015)

gj konmai
you hit the card that wasn't the problem to begin with
as usual
gfj

Also, has anyone been reading the Arc-V manga at all? It's only on its 4th chapter, but I was just curious.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 2, 2015)

I read chapter 3 because it kind of popped up at me once. Yuya's hooded outfit is pretty cool.

RotA isn't a real issue, but I can see limiting it to 2 as more fair than 1.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

I found the manga to be interesting. Needs more. Probably.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

I swear Kali Yuga's effect got nerfed 

Now it lets grave effects through 

Also DN is racist, Tincan is already on there.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, I was surprised that certain DDD stuff were not on DN. 

____________________________________

Also, guys, what do ya'll think about this card against the upcoming meta?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2015)

Meh, will see play in country fairies as well, still it would fuck of pendulum wizard.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

It can negate the following:

Twin Twister
Harpies Feather Duster
Raigeki
Dark Hole
Black Rose Dragon
Wavering Eyes 
Eccentrick Archfiend
Pendulum Sorercer
Fairy Wind
Diamond Dire Wolf
Scrap Dragon


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2015)

New cards for the Millennium Pack:



> Gokuen no Curse of Dragon / Infernal Curse of Dragon
> Dark Dragon / Effect
> LV5 2000/1500
> (1) If this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can target 1 Field Spell Card on the field; destroy it.
> (2) Once per turn: You can Fusion Summon 1 Fusion Monster from your Extra Deck, using monsters you control as Fusion Materials, including this card.





> Hidariude no Daishou / Left Arm Offering
> Spell Normal
> You cannot Set Spell/Trap Cards during the turn you activate this card.
> (1) If you have 2 or more cards in your hand (other than this card): Banish your entire hand; add 1 Spell Card from your Deck to your hand.



Then new cards for Shining Victory:



> Amorphage Irritum
> Earth Dragon / Pendulum / Effect
> PS5 LV8 2750/0
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Amorphage Cavum
> Earth Dragon / Pendulum / Effect
> PS5 LV4 0/2050
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Amorphage Olga
> Earth Dragon / Pendulum / Effect
> PS3 LV4 1650/0
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Amorphage Infection
> Spell Continuous
> You can only use the (2)nd effect of “Amorphage Infection” once per turn.
> (1) All “Amorphage” monsters on the field gain 100 ATK and DEF for each “Amorphage” card on the field.
> (2) If a monster in your hand or on your side of the field is Tributed, destroyed by battle, or destroyed by a card effect: You can add 1 “Amorphage” card from your Deck to your hand.



And then Crystal Wing Synchro Dragon is confirmed to be the cover card.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 3, 2015)

Konami should design archtypes that forward their strategy as the gameplan, we have enough that hinders the opponent already.

Yugo current state in a nutshel

you can't

no, you can't

yoooooou...caaaan't


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

Firefists are fun for me to play against. It's a good match up because while I'm overwhelming in terms of numbers, they can wipe monsters and resummon their ace, but I can counter that with Caesar, but that kills my LP without D'arc, but if I have both I'm pretty well off or even just Caesar which can be abused to keep getting contracts.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm still trying to think of the title for this thread. Still trying to think of something Star Wars related.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

Something along the lines of Kozmos being broken.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

The Kozmojo is strong with this one."


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

Amorphage seems like an odd name for bigass dragons. The artist looks like it's the same one who does D/D/D.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2015)

It *might* get a name change in the TCG, but we'll have to wait and see for that to happen. 

Still, the Archetype has a damn Macro Cosmos for anything other than the archetype. Wonderful.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

It is cool, Twin Twister and MST will still be a thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

I use Twin Twister, myself. Sometimes I'd rather it didn't discard, but it works in my deck a bit and clears more of the backrow which I really need.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2015)

Exactly, it'll continue to wreck pendulum based decks.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 3, 2015)

Just waiting for the new Ancient Gear support to be reveleaed in a new set. 

Though Frightfuls are cool they seem hella expensive.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 3, 2015)

Reprints for the structure deck


If/when this comes to TCG, I think the only cards left will be Night Howling, Temujin, and Alexander. All of which are important. It's nice that they're including Foolish Burial and One for One in there.

Some future OCG deck samples


Maybe I'll try running a variation of the, but we'll see.



> Make a contract with me and become a mahou astronomer, Reiji


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> It is cool, Twin Twister and MST will still be a thing.


Well, Twin Twister could be a bad choice, since the discarded card would get banish. Still, it's stupidly good.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 3, 2015)

The remaining OCG imports are leaked, or at least I believe they are.

91 - Fiendish Rhino Warrior
93 - Chimeratech Rampage Dragon
95 - Red-Eyes Tracer Dragon
96 - Oversight Magician

>Has Neptabyss
>No Fire King Island
HOW COULD YOU KONAMI!?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 4, 2015)

Maybe it'll be released with trains.


----------



## lacey (Dec 5, 2015)

> Episode 85: 水晶の翼 ? Suishou no Tsubasa
> (Crystal Wings)
> The crowd goes wild over Yugo and Serena?s intense back-and-forth battle! On the other hand, the imprisoned Yuya synchronizes his mind with Yugo?s, allowing him to experience and witness Yugo?s Riding Duel...
> 
> ...



Remember to egao everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh boy Clear Wing Synchro Dragon


----------



## lacey (Dec 5, 2015)

Crystal Wing, actually.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 5, 2015)

It's interesting that they actually used the term "synchronize".


----------



## lacey (Dec 5, 2015)

Link removed

By the way, some preview footage of Dark Side of Dimensions.

They're pulling out all the stops to make this movie. I just hope it lives up to everyone's hopes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 5, 2015)

It better be good for all of the talent that got pulled away from Arc-V.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, since the movie is going to be made by the creator of the game, everyone has high expectations about it. Hell, Bonds Beyond Time was an excellent movie and the creator was involved.

The only reason why people might be a bit of scared is from the Pyramid of Light, and we all know how that turned out (although the only things that I personally liked about the movie were Shining Dragon and Sorcerer of Dark Magic; both of these monsters were really damn amazing in my opinion), but that's because it was directed by another guy. 

Nevertheless, the movie looks very promising to me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 5, 2015)

Bonds Beyond Time, you mean the extremely short movie with the plot that didn't make sense (killing Pegasus after duel monsters was made), and a duel with convoluted rules that only lasted two turns for the protagonists? It was nice fan service, but good? I don't know about that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 5, 2015)

Well... yeah, the plot was problematic (since Time and Space logic), but at least it was actually enjoyable is what I mean, compared to the Pyramid of Light.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 5, 2015)

It really wasn't that much better, hell PoL is strong in fan service too.


----------



## lacey (Dec 5, 2015)

Kaz didn't even have anything to do with Pyramid of Light. POL was created by 4Kids and was dubbed over to Japanese, not the other way around.

Bonds Beyond Time had a shaky plot for sure, and it was really more or less a 5Ds movie, but the art and animation was flawless, and for what it was, I enjoyed it.

Honestly, I do have high hopes for Dark Side of Dimensions, especially since the movie will be 2 hours long, as opposed to trying to cram a whole plot into just an hour (ala Bonds Beyond Time.).


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 6, 2015)

Actually, nevermind.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 6, 2015)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2015)

SAY GOODBYE TO EXODIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 6, 2015)

Weevil and Rex had absolutely no redeeming qualities.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2015)

Weevil is intelligent at least. Rex is a dumbass.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 6, 2015)

Wasn't Weevil some National champion? I mean, he DID beat Rex of course.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 6, 2015)

National Champion of suck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2015)

And  at least one of them beat Mako. In the manga at least it's stated that he was the one who came in third. The anime, in the dub at least was weird and had Joey train for the tournament only to just watch that final round on TV and not enter, in the manga it mentioned he got to like 8th place in regionals or something and that Mako came in third in the whole thing.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 7, 2015)

I dunno.


----------



## lacey (Dec 7, 2015)

> Episode 85: Wings of Crystal
> (Omitted due to repetition)
> Screenplay: Hirota Mitsutaka
> 
> ...



i am pretty much sick to my fucking stomach right now
i just
i don't even know if i can keep watching this fucking show anymore


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 7, 2015)

wow rip Yuya. Rip Sora too.

The only good thing out of this is that Reira helping Serena is a subtle hint for ReijiSere.

then again where are you reiji, why arent you doing anything when your lancers are dying

this dimension was your idea and it was a mistake


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 7, 2015)

Well. That preview didn't spoil anything at all. Though I guess it's to be expected that Serena would lose.



Xeogran said:


> wow rip Yuya. Rip Sora too.
> 
> The only good thing out of this is that Reira helping Serena is a subtle hint for ReijiSere.
> 
> ...



>Doubting Reiji's Keikaku.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 7, 2015)

> BOSH-ENSP1 - Steel Cavalry of Dinon (Ultra Rare)
> Earth/Dinosaur - Pendulum -Effect/4/1600/*2600*
> Pendulum Scale: 5
> At the start of the Damage Step, if this card battles a Pendulum Monster: This card's ATK and DEF become that monster's ATK and DEF, until the end of the Damage Step.
> [Pendulum Effect]




2600 defense, the fuck?


----------



## lacey (Dec 7, 2015)

Any ship involving Reiji can go die in a fire. A good partner, he is not.

And really, it was more or less a given that Serena would lose. Though Roger would still obviously want to catch her. Eager to see Reira in action.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2015)

It's odd but one of the best cards I have against Kozmos is Dark Contract with the Witch/Valkyrie. It's destruction effect is annoying almost useless against kozmos in general, but not if they don't destroy it they can't get over my monsters.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 8, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> 2600 defense, the fuck?



Oh wow, that thing is a great anti-pendulum card.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 8, 2015)

And down she goes.


----------



## lacey (Dec 8, 2015)

The subtle lore in the card art is amazing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2015)

I honestly forgot the episode wasn't airing this week...damn...at least DN should finally get the new D/D/Ds in a couple days.


----------



## lacey (Dec 8, 2015)

This coming weekend will be the conclusion. 

And then the plot steamrolls in for the next few episodes. Same writer for the next batch of episodes, and he normally writes the plot-heavy episodes.

As far as animation goes, 86 will have a good animator, but 88 has a whole slew of animation directors, so I'm expecting a lot of QUALITY.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 8, 2015)

We'll just wait and see I guess. As long as the content doesn't get bad I'm fine with it, but this is a really good series and it does deserve more attention than its getting.

I'm pretty annoyed by the lack of long running shows these days, especially ones where I don't know everything that will happen because I read the manga. Pokemon and Yugioh and Diamond no Ace (to a lesser extent because it is just baseball and not some Major or One Out level stuff) do that for me,


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> And down she goes.



> He didn't didn't put Forbidden Dress or the Forsaken Maiden in the pic
> Like posted this a months after everyone knew about the story-line
> Didn't even put them in the right order

MFW I already posted this story in the previous thread with better explanations.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh shit! 





> Hanazawa Kana will be voicing Sera, the mysterious young girl who accompanies Aigami.



Nadeko is going to be Sera.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> > He didn't didn't put Forbidden Dress or the Forsaken Maiden in the pic
> > Like posted this a months after everyone knew about the story-line
> > Didn't even put them in the right order
> 
> MFW I already posted this story in the previous thread with better explanations.



I'm pretty sure it's only a joke tho. Did found it on Facebook, so I can't correct anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol yugimation can do good animations, but I don't think that pic was that funny.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

KanaHana deserves a cuter character design


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of really good reprints.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, there's some solid cards there. If that's what comes here we'll just be missing Temujin and Alexander.

I've never bothered using rank 3s because the extra deck for D/D/D is so stuffed, I wonder if they actually work well.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

An excuse to reprint Tour Guide and Kuribandit. You win this time, Konami.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

I knew Linko would be pleased about Tour Guide


----------



## lacey (Dec 9, 2015)

> Sees spoiler list
> "Pendulum Domination"
> oh lord no
> All Reiji's cards

More Melodious when


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

Didn't they announce a new Melodious card not too long ago? I don't think it was the one from Yuzu's last duel unless I'm remembering incorrectly.

D/D/Ds are fun. They aren't broken, but they're strong, and there's so many ways to play them that it's hard to get bored.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I knew Linko would be pleased about Tour Guide



I have my secrets, so it is fine.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

As does everyone, but the obvious things you like are so obvious sometimes that it's great.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Nah, mine are Spanish Secret 1st Eds. 

They're better than everyone else's.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

Of course


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for admitting that I am right.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

You're always right.

Except when you're wrong.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Thatd be impossible,considering you and I both agreeded that I am never wrong


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

It's impossible in the same way that gathering the five pieces of Exodia is impossible.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Ha, I can spend 25 dollars right now and get all 5 pieces.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2015)

So I've got the chance to watch the latest episode... holy shit, Serena looks scary when she's pissed. 
Still, wasn't a huge fan of this episode, but I do hope the next one gets better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, the jobbing and forced underdog position on Yugo just wasn't any good.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh yeah there is another episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 9, 2015)

> Crystal Wing Synchro Dragon
> Wind/Dragon/8*/ATK3000/DEF2500 - Synchro
> 1 Tuner + 1 or more non-Tuner Synchro Monsters
> (1) Once per turn, during either player’s turn, when another monster’s effect activates: You can negate that activation, and if you do, destroy it, and if you do that, this card gains ATK equal to that destroyed monster’s original ATK, until the end of this turn.
> (2) During damage calculation, when this card battles an opponent’s Level 5 or higher monster: This card gains ATK equal to that monster’s current ATK during this damage calculation only.


Not only it's good, it reminds me of the majestic Stardust Dragon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 9, 2015)

Crystal Wing looks great

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cUX5HvzwhE[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Dec 9, 2015)

Crystal Wing is fucking sexyyyyy


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Not only it's good, it reminds me of the majestic Stardust Dragon.



Holy crap! That first effect is amazing.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 9, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Holy crap! That first effect is amazing.



This card and Stardust would be good buddies on the field. Crystal Wings can boost quite high on your turn if u play your cards right.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 9, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Not only it's good, it reminds me of the majestic Stardust Dragon.



That thing is sexy in both design and effect. Doesn't even require clear wing to summon. It's a good day to be a synchro dude.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 9, 2015)

Looked like it skipped leg day...

what are those???

Have fun trying to unsee it.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Landing gear.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 9, 2015)

Whatever makes you sleep at night...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 9, 2015)

Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2015)

Friends don't let friends skip legs day, thats why you go with family.

Also I thought of a unholy combination of pendulum magicians and qliphorts, been testing around and its not doing to bad, but it needs some real fine tuning.

No scout or monolith - don't get the idea in your head, unless you have a wavering eyes, you don't ever want to put a qliphort in the pendulum zone, you can fuck yourself over hard.

Only run 3 of the level 8 qliphorts - you can run disk/shell/stealth, but don't use more then three, drawing multiple sucks as you can't pendulum summon them with the magicians, you only want them for the powerful tribute summon effect. Fun fact, you only need 1 qli monster as a tribute to active their effects.

Use the field spells - with skullbat joker you want to use your normal summons for him, but the qliphort field spell allows you to make powerful tribute summon plays after your pendulum summon and normal summon. Also use sky arc, popping your own skill drain to search a odd-eyes card is nuts.

Carrier and helix are still good - they are immune to the rank 4 xyz pool after tributed and make good beaters 


I'm going to make this work before sunday.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2015)

Well that explains that.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Friends don't let friends skip legs day, thats why you go with family.
> 
> Also I thought of a unholy combination of pendulum magicians and qliphorts, been testing around and its not doing to bad, but it needs some real fine tuning.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in seeing the results


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 10, 2015)

Does it actually matter which pendulum zone the low and high scale go into? Some jerkass playing PePe had them in reverse.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2015)

Wouldn't really matter for the time being.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2015)

It doesn't matter, the placement will only start to matter once we have scales with 2 different numbers.

As for the qliphort magicians, I'm trying to decide which of the big bosses are better.

Stealth - tried him out first, but he is very subpar in a pendulum mirror match, bouncing the monsters back to hand is worse then straight up destroying them. Being able to hit back row is nice, but I haven't been wowed by him.

Disk - I'm not to sure about him, when you do a big pendulum summon you have to make sure not to clog up your field or he is completely useless. However he allows you to bring out more qli monsters to build a more impressive board next time. I like him a bit more then stealth at the moment.

Shell - My favorite so far, I don't have to worry about clogging my field, attacks twice and does piercing, so he is great for clearing the way for my other cards to attack. However he doesn't really do much otherwise.

Thinking of 2 shell and 1 disk and not using stealth at all.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2015)

Stealth is a safer alternative when attempting to put monsters on board or OTK.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Stealth is a safer alternative when attempting to put monsters on board or OTK.



I know, but I haven't been able to otk with him, I'm liking how efficient shell is at the moment.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2015)

Well try harder


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2015)

Guys ... no way ...


----------



## lacey (Dec 10, 2015)

Yas way. 

Also:


> An inevitable fierce battle! Yuya vs Crow!!
> The audience is excited over the Yuya vs Crow match, which was hastily carried out. However, the City Council hall has been taken over by Security, and the City has already fallen under Roger?s control?
> 
> Crow:
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 10, 2015)

> Premium Gold: Infinite Gold is the latest solid gold collector’s set for the Yu-Gi-Oh! TRADING CARD GAME. With something for everyone, Premium Gold: Infinite Gold contains dozens of upgraded cards to bling out your collection plus 21 new cards for your Main Deck and Extra Deck, all gleaming in gold foil technology!
> 
> Each 5-card Premium Gold: Infinite Gold mini-pack contains 2 Gold Secrets – each card a brand-new, never-before-seen card including several powerful monsters for your Extra Deck! Each mini-pack also has 3 Gold Rare versions of popular cards, so you can gussy up your golden gleam! As a special bonus, scores of Gold Rare cards in the set includes former Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series Prize Cards *Number 106: Giant Hand and Digvorzhak, King of Heavy Industry*, now available for everyone to use!
> 
> Gold Rares are some of the shiniest and rarest cards around, and enshrined completely in Gold color, including Gold card frames, Gold art boxes frames, Gold text box frames, Gold card names, and for Monsters, Gold level stars! Gold Secrets take all of that and add a Secret Rare Card’s textured foil pattern on top of it! Each box of Premium Gold: Infinite Gold contains 3 mini-packs for a total of 15 cards: 6 Gold Secrets and 9 Gold Rares per box.



If it includes Minerva and Ascension Dragon, then that would be really cool. However, I think it's a good set to print the Trains. More importantly, THEY BETTER FUCKING PRINT FIRE KING ISLAND.


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2015)

>Catching up with 2.5 years worth of meta


----------



## Tapion (Dec 10, 2015)

So you chose to come back when Drulers 2.0 is around the corner? RIP

I remember coming back to Drulers after leaving around the time syncro came out.....good god.


----------



## Santí (Dec 10, 2015)

Drulers 2.0?

Are they an actual Dragon archtype? I'll bust out the Dark Paladin fusion deck again, np


----------



## Tapion (Dec 11, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Drulers 2.0?
> 
> Are they an actual Dragon archtype? I'll bust out the Dark Paladin fusion deck again, np



No, you'l bust out the buster blader archtyper...Get with the times 

They're not dragons though. They are a mash of different archtypes. They are referred to as simply "pepe", those who run the Deck are scum.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 11, 2015)

Not gonna lie, everytime I read "Pepe", I think of Pepe the Frog from those crazy ass memes.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 11, 2015)

A stupid ass name for a dumb ass deck


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 11, 2015)

Ayy, and they're still getting more support (or, at least that's what I think, since it's the protagonist's deck).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2015)

Call it EmEm then.


----------



## Santí (Dec 11, 2015)

Tapion said:


> No, you'l bust out the buster blader archtyper...Get with the times



I-Is that going to be an actual thing?  



Tapion said:


> They're not dragons though. They are a mash of different archtypes. They are referred to as simply "pepe", those who run the Deck are scum.


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Ayy, and they're still getting more support (or, at least that's what I think, since it's the protagonist's deck).


So, you're talking about Entermates/Performopals?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2015)

So apparently dub Ruri's name is Lulu...


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2015)

Aye.

Shay and Lulu's last name is Obsidian as well.

I still fail to see why they use such random ass words for last names.

Wheeler makes sense.
Taylor makes sense.
Princeton makes sense.

Tsunami is pushing it.
But Obsidian is just downright bad.

Granted, "kurosaki" means "black blossom," but come on.

If they can keep Shingo's last name in the dub (Silvio Sawatari), why the fuck can't they keep Shun's last name?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 11, 2015)

Because they want us to know how edgy he is.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 11, 2015)

Serena said:


> So, you're talking about Entermates/Performopals?


Yeah, but there's a chance that the other supports are going to be bad (similar to how the BA monsters aren't good after New Challengers)


----------



## Santí (Dec 11, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> > He didn't didn't put Forbidden Dress or the Forsaken Maiden in the pic
> > Like posted this a months after everyone knew about the story-line
> > Didn't even put them in the right order
> 
> MFW I already posted this story in the previous thread with better explanations.



Nah, I doubt it's better than that story. But since you choose to be a wet blanket go ahead and repost anyways cuz I didn't see it


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 11, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Nah, I doubt it's better than that story. But since you choose to be a wet blanket go ahead and repost anyways cuz I didn't see it



Ignored


----------



## Santí (Dec 12, 2015)

Tsunderes are trrrible, Linko-chan 

Anywho, trying to learn me some Monarchs but I'm having a hell of a hard time remembering all of these long ass effects, I spend like 2-3 minutes per turn just reading


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2015)

Monarch turns are way too damn long and too many of their cards float on top of already having so many excellent effects.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 12, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Tsunderes are trrrible, Linko-chan



We're the worst. 

I think I am the furthest thing from a Tsundere as I can possible be.


----------



## Santí (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I'm getting the hang of these guys, and figured out wtf their win-cons are (that took me at least 15 games to get)


----------



## ForzaRoma (Dec 12, 2015)

Sant? said:


> I think I'm getting the hang of these guys, and figured out wtf their win-cons are (that took me at least 15 games to get)



Majesty's Fiend+March of the Monarchs+Vanity's Emptiness.

Whatcha gon do bruh?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2015)

Despite that ROTA is at 1, I managed to pick up the Synchron Structure Deck. Been trying to messing it around for a bit, and it's been doing alright. A fun deck nonetheless. 
I also forgot that Plaguespreader, Solemn Warning, and even Iron Wall were reprinted in the SD.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 12, 2015)

Effect Veilers will all be above 5 dollars again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2015)

When will DN update the damn D/D cards?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 12, 2015)

When they do big updates, I guess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2015)

They keep adding all of these other cards like that recent 2600 def pendulum monster already...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 12, 2015)

Hmm that's strange.


----------



## lacey (Dec 12, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> When will DN update the damn D/D cards?


Hopefully never.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Effect Veilers will all be above 5 dollars again.


Ay, but the Iron Walls would probably go for a lot, with Kozmos being a thing.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 12, 2015)

I dunno, mang.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2015)

Serena said:


> Hopefully never.



That's not nice


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 12, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I dunno, mang.


Considering how popular decks outside of Kozmos sidedecks the card, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 12, 2015)

They added them. I got such a great hand in my first duel with the new cards and holy shit does Siegfried's negation feel good. I completely wrecked a Cyber Dragon deck.

I'm sure it'll take time to work out the ratios, but this first one was great.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

Kozmos has a good counter to imperial. They'll just Chain Famgirl to summon Sliprider.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

Shit ... people be hyping up EVERYTHING these days ... even this card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2015)

They just want to sell whatever they can for more.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

It just boggles my mind that people would actually buy cards at HYPED prices ... I wish I was a vendor right now.


----------



## Santí (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd pay a hyped price for your booty


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 13, 2015)

New card for Premium Pack 18 in the OCG:



> Phantom Knights Dark Gauntlet / The Phantom Knights of Dark Gauntlet
> Normal Trap Card
> (1) Send 1 “Phantom (ファントム)” Spell/Trap Card from your Deck to the Graveyard.
> (2) If you control no cards, and your opponent’s monster declares a direct attack while this card is in your Graveyard: You can Special Summon this card to a Monster Zone in Defense Position as an Effect Monster (Warrior-Type/DARK/4 Stars/ATK 300 /DEF 600) (This card is not treated as a Trap Card). If Summoned this way, banish this card when it leaves the field.
> (3) This card Special Summoned by this card’s effect gains DEF equal to 300 times the number of “Phantom (ファントム_” Spell/Trap Cards in your Graveyard.



Then another from Millennium Pack



> Zouhangeki / Rebellion
> Quick-Play Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 “Rebelllion” per turn.
> (1) During either player’s Battle Phase: Target 1 monster your opponent controls; gain control of that monster until the end of the battle phase, but monsters you control other than the target monster cannot attack for the rest of the turn.



And lastly, one from Shining Victories.



> 儀式の下準備 Gishki no Shitajyunbi (Pre-Preparation of Rites)
> Normal Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 “Pre-Perparation of Rites” per turn.
> (1) Choose 1 Ritual Spell Card from your Deck, then choose 1 Ritual Monster whose card name is written on that Ritual Spell Card from your Deck or Graveyard; add those 2 cards to your hand.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 13, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They added them. I got such a great hand in my first duel with the new cards and holy shit does Siegfried's negation feel good. I completely wrecked a Cyber Dragon deck.
> 
> I'm sure it'll take time to work out the ratios, but this first one was great.



Ayy lmao, CD deck aint shit....Unless I'm plotting it...but you guys already knew that.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 13, 2015)

I liked this week's episode, although I kinda wish they would have had more buildup to Crystal Wing. Good duel, even if Roger tried to rig it.
Moonlights getting Pendulums was a genuine surprise to me.
Roger's gonna shit his pants when he realizes Yuri is there 
Reira is getting serious next episode. CC cards getting printed when?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Ayy lmao, CD deck aint shit....Unless I'm plotting it...but you guys already knew that.



They were pretty bad tbh, but they just happened to be my first opponent.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

Sant? said:


> I'd pay a hyped price for your booty



I dunno what to say about that.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

Yuri looked pissed off.


----------



## lacey (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm gonna copypasta myself from NAC, since I'm lazy and you brought up Yuri just as I got done theorizing about him. 



> That said, I haven't actually watched the episode set, but I've seen screencaps, and I've been thinking about the final shot of Yuri practically all day. He looks absolutely pissed. It made me think though of when Dennis and Yuri are together in 47, and Yuri seems completely chill until Dennis mentions Yuya, and it feels like the scene turns into a lowkey "Who the fuck is this Yuya and why do you know him? "
> 
> Dennis is totally Yuri's main ho friend, but what if he actually does know Serena, or at least knows of her?
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd go with choice number 2


----------



## Tapion (Dec 13, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I dunno what to say about that.



A duel is the only appropriate response.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

You right dawg.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 13, 2015)

It's just like that old commercial goes:

"To duel or not to duel is NEVER the question."


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

The fuck?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

I found the best Kisara artist on the internet.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 14, 2015)

So I think all of the new cards in the Premium pack 18 are leaked.



> Junk Changer
> Junk Kuriboh
> Magic King Moon Star
> Stardust Charge Warrior
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like Yuma has the most cards based on him.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 14, 2015)

At least we are finally getting more number cards for those Number Collectors, on top of a 106 reprint in the upcoming Gold Series. 

I do hope those Junk cards would be good enough to be played in Synchrons. Shit needs some extra support.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 14, 2015)

And I'm still waiting on my new Ancient Gears.  *BacktotheShadows4me*


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

I think we might be getting new Ancient Gears soon ... maybe in the set after SHIV. 

-------------

So excited for Giant Hand reprint.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2015)

Went to my first tournament since my regionals in 8 months, forgot how exhausting they can be. Went in with a $60 Pendulum Magician/odd-eyes focused variant, ended up 3-3. Lost to the mirror match twice and to kozmo.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Went to my first tournament since my regionals in 8 months, forgot how exhausting they can be. Went in with a $60 Pendulum Magician/odd-eyes focused variant, ended up 3-3. Lost to the mirror match twice and to kozmo.



Did you use the variant that uses Odd-Eyes Fusion and Odd-Eyes Vortex?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2015)

I said my deck was $60, I had trump witch and polymerization. I did have a odd-eyes vortex.

Odd-Eyes Vortex + Odd-eyes metorbust is one hell of a lock down, especially against Kozmo.

Also bottomless trap hole on dark destroyer


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I said my deck was $60, I had trump witch and polymerization. I did have a odd-eyes vortex.
> 
> Odd-Eyes Vortex + Odd-eyes metorbust is one hell of a lock down, especially against Kozmo.
> 
> Also bottomless trap hole on dark destroyer



I dunno mang, you have to be more specific.  Kozmos are inherently a bad match-up for you unless you have Ignister.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I dunno mang, you have to be more specific.  Kozmos are inherently a bad match-up for you unless you have Ignister.



Not entirely, I do need a better out, but I can just keep pendulum summoning a bunch of monsters in defense. At that point, it becomes who draws their out/builds up enough advantage.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Not entirely, I do need a better out, but I can just keep pendulum summoning a bunch of monsters in defense. At that point, it becomes who draws their out/builds up enough advantage.



Have you thought about the Traptrix engine and getting a few Time-Space Trap Holes? Or you know, you could play Madolches again. They're really effective against decks like Kozmos and PePe currently. That's what I'm doing currently.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 14, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Have you thought about the Traptrix engine and getting a few Time-Space Trap Holes? Or you know, you could play Madolches again. They're really effective against decks like Kozmos and PePe currently. That's what I'm doing currently.



Thought about madolches, but I really do like the odd-eyes cards. Probably going to make a full on odd-eyes spam deck in the future.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Thought about madolches, but I really do like the odd-eyes cards. Probably going to make a full on *odd-eyes spam deck* in the future.



You know, the Speedroid Engine and the Brilliant Fusion Engine are both pretty good. 

So for competitive play, or?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Thought about madolches, but I really do like the odd-eyes cards. Probably going to make a full on odd-eyes spam deck in the future.



Odd Eyes spam really does sound good. I'd say a Odd-Eyes + Red Eyes spam would be kinda kickass if you ran the right cards. 

Ancient Gears need more possible fusions than what the anime has shown. Fusions with 2 Soldiers, Beast + 1 Ancient Gear, an Ultimate Ancient Gear Gadjitron Dragon could be drawn up. Those Hound fusions and Chaos giant boss summon looks a bit convoluted to bring out in a real duel.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2015)

My opponent took too long to summon Quasar and had too little life left so I had like 3 ways of dealing with it ready. I forced it to use its effect to black Tell's effect then summon Caesar Ragnorok for once and attacked his Level Eater to steal Quasar 

It was also pretty funny when his One Day of Peace got negated by Siegfried.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2015)

It's nice to Serena enjoy herself in a duel and Yuya as well. He really seemed to be in his element during the synchronization and was just loving it in a way you can't dislike. Yuri showing up and Reiji giving silent orders to Reira makes it seem like things are going to get more serious.

I wish that scene of Crystal Wing destroying Moonlight Lion Dancer was animated better, it seemed like it really wanted to be (like Yugo's match winning attack against Sawatari was), but the way it looked had me yell out "FATALITY".


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, yet another post:

Source
Source

I pulled Siegfried's effect on a Limiter Removal and my opponent tried to call bullshit 

Lately people have been questioning Swamp Gate's ability to fuse from the field, hand, and grave. I'm not sure why, at least only now.


----------



## Santí (Dec 15, 2015)

>Manual dueling problems.

RL E-dueling when.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 15, 2015)

OCG banlist

Three of the Forbidden Cards:
– Number 16: Shock Master
– Performage Damage Juggler
– Performage Plushfire


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 15, 2015)

Banning Damage Juggler is though tho. I get banning Plushfire, but at least just leave Damage Juggler at 1. 
Shock Master's ban is surprising. Then again, this is the OCG we're talking about.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2015)

>damage juggler
>banned



I know its the ocg, but damage juggler is the only counter to wavering eyes in the mirror match, now you have to have your own wavering eyes set.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 15, 2015)

Or you know .. Listen to my advice and main Huge Revolution is over.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 15, 2015)

> Kyoshinryuu Felgrand / Felgrand, the Great Divine Dragon
> Light/Dragon/8*/ATK2800/DEF2800
> (1) If this card is Special Summoned from the Graveyard: You can target 1 monster your opponent controls or have in their Graveyard; banish it, and if you do, this card gains 100 ATK and DEF x that banished monster’s Level or Rank.
> (2) If this card destroys a monster by battle: You can target 1 Level 7 or 8 Dragon-Type monster in either player’s Graveyard, except “Felgrand, the Great Divine Dragon”; Special Summon it to your side of the field.
> ...



Damn, looks like the upcoming Structure Deck would become really good. Maybe this could also give Red-Eyes some extra support they need (although it does give Blue-Eyes a boost as well).


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Or you know .. Listen to my advice and main Huge Revolution is over.



Damage Juggler is a handtrap, makes it infinetly better.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Damage Juggler is a handtrap, makes it infinetly better.



Damage Juggler cannot stop:

Archfiend Eccentrick
Black Rose Dragon
Twin Twister
Harpies' Feather Duster
Raigeki 
Dark Hole
Diamond Dire Wolf
Pendulum Sorcerer

Also HRO is a counter trap.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 15, 2015)

> They mention to check the List on the official Konami website. And this list will eviscerate “Performage” + “Performapal”, what the TCG calls “PePe”.



So it appears more cards from that deck will get touched it seems, no sexual innuendo intended.

The only other cards that I can think of that's gonna get touched are Wavering Eyes and Pendulum Magician. I don't see why they shouldn't touch one of the two cards.


----------



## lacey (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey, speaking of Blue Eyes, how viable are they? Both competitively, and just in general? I keep eyeballing the Blue Eyes structure decks at work, and even though I have no intention of playing the RL game, I've been sorely tempted to build a Blue Eyes deck (Because seriously, TCG, bring the rest of the fucking Melodious over here, you're fucking killing me).

But if they're crap, I'm just gonna buy one box and revel in their beauty instead.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 15, 2015)

Watched the latest episode, the duel improved just a bit, but I still felt disappointed just how it turned out. It really lacked the intense, plus the whole changing road plot really ruined the match.
But at least Serena understands why Yuya's doing what he's doing.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh man, the Kozmo mat will be shipped here in a few days. I am excited.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 16, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Watched the latest episode, the duel improved just a bit, but I still felt disappointed just how it turned out. It really lacked the intense, plus the whole changing road plot really ruined the match.
> But at least Serena understands why Yuya's doing what he's doing.



Between the jobbing and sudden chance plays by Yugo and that whole forced underdog thing which wasn't really a thing on top of the road changing, I just didn't like the first episode. The second improved because even if it was slow-paced, they used that time for character development and the plays were quite a bit better. Serena's deck seems like a bit too much of a one trick pony, but the pendulums mixed it up at least a little bit.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 16, 2015)

I mean, that's what an Aggro/Semi-OTK deck does. It is aggro and sometimes OTKs.


----------



## lacey (Dec 16, 2015)

lmao this small talk about Wavering Eyes in the last couple of pages, and I just got Wavering Eyes in a Crossed Souls box I got today 

This shit is OP as fuck


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 16, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Between the jobbing and sudden chance plays by Yugo and that whole forced underdog thing which wasn't really a thing on top of the road changing, I just didn't like the first episode. The second improved because even if it was slow-paced, they used that time for character development and the plays were quite a bit better. Serena's deck seems like a bit too much of a one trick pony, but the pendulums mixed it up at least a little bit.


Ayy, I did like the development in the second episode. It's just the duel itself wasn't really THAT entertaining. 



Serena said:


> lmao this small talk about Wavering Eyes in the last couple of pages, and I just got Wavering Eyes in a Crossed Souls box I got today
> 
> This shit is OP as fuck


Of course it is OP, but it's bloody insane in a mirror match. Pop 4 scales: Add 2 cards, banish 1 card, and inflict 500 is insanely too powerful.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Damage Juggler cannot stop:
> 
> Archfiend Eccentrick
> Black Rose Dragon
> ...



Aside from Pendulum sorcerer, none of them are as close to devastating as wavering eyes is. Damage Juggler being a hand trap makes it the best counter to wavering eyes.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 16, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Aside from Pendulum sorcerer, none of them are as close to devastating as wavering eyes is. Damage Juggler being a hand trap makes it the best counter to wavering eyes.



You're joking, right? Almost all of those cards are game winning cards.


----------



## lacey (Dec 16, 2015)

Serena said:


> Hey, speaking of Blue Eyes, how viable are they? Both competitively, and just in general? I keep eyeballing the Blue Eyes structure decks at work, and even though I have no intention of playing the RL game, I've been sorely tempted to build a Blue Eyes deck (Because seriously, TCG, bring the rest of the fucking Melodious over here, you're fucking killing me).
> 
> But if they're crap, I'm just gonna buy one box and revel in their beauty instead.


ಠ益ಠ

help plz


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 16, 2015)

I haven't had any chance to play Blue-Eyes; actually, I'm not even sure if they're up in YGOpro. 

I don't think they're THAT good, but on top of further supports they're getting from the movie, they also might get some Dragon support from the upcoming Structure Deck. It's already looking really good so far, so we might expect some more powerful cards from it.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 16, 2015)

Serena said:


> ಠ益ಠ
> 
> help plz



I mean ... They'll be ok. Probably not going to see them in the meta, unless they get something broken.


----------



## lacey (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I figured they'd be kinda useless in meta, but in terms of casual play, I was hoping they'd be alright.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> You're joking, right? Almost all of those cards are game winning cards.





> Archfiend Eccentrick



>gaming winning





> Black Rose Dragon



Requires a bit of investment and nukes you as well, only certain decks can make this without losing a ton of advantage.



> Twin Twister
> Harpies' Feather Duster



>game ending
If you lose to this, they you either had a really shitty hand or your deck is completely shit.



> Raigeki
> Dark Hole



Every meta deck floats to some degree, a top deck raigeki can be super clutch, but I don't consider it game ending.



> Diamond Dire Wolf



>game ending



My sides hurt from this one.




> Pendulum Sorcerer



A extremely powerful card, but not game ending on its own.


None of these cards have the ability to shut down a pendulum mirror match like Wavering Eyes. Whoever resolves wavering eyes full effect first wins, there is no debating this, you will lose, you can't come back from this.


----------



## lacey (Dec 16, 2015)

I just have to share these spoiler pics from the Arc-V manga because holy hell, this shit is lit as fuck 


*Spoiler*: __ 









shun needs jesus y'all


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 16, 2015)

Serena said:


> I just have to share these spoiler pics from the Arc-V manga because holy hell, this shit is lit as fuck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh my God


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 16, 2015)

Serena said:


> I just have to share these spoiler pics from the Arc-V manga because holy hell, this shit is lit as fuck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fuck is wrong with the dude....I mean, he looks like he's on some serious stash left behind by Manga Yusei.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >gaming winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please Xiam ... like you never lost to any of these cards before? Ask anybody here ... Dark Hole/Raigeki, Harpie's Feather Duster (You played Madolches, if you get Heavy'd or Dustered you lose), Black Rose Dragon (Again, you played Madolches before, getting Excitoned is bad enough, but then your opponent still gets to attack is even worse), and then getting OTK while having your backrow/pendulum scales blown out by Twin Twister.

Regardless of these "situations" you're talking about, you can't say I wasn't right.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2015)

A smart player won't activate Wavering Eyes willy nilly. They'd try to bait it out. And I tested it, the Mirror is easy/normal difficulty if you side into/play Pendulum Call.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2015)

But you know what? I really don't feel like talking about Wavering Eyes or Damage Juggler anymore. So I am gonna drop it.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Oh please Xiam ... like you never lost to any of these cards before? Ask anybody here ... Dark Hole/Raigeki, Harpie's Feather Duster (You played Madolches, if you get Heavy'd or Dustered you lose), Black Rose Dragon (Again, you played Madolches before, getting Excitoned is bad enough, but then your opponent still gets to attack is even worse), and then getting OTK while having your backrow/pendulum scales blown out by Twin Twister.
> 
> Regardless of these "situations" you're talking about, you can't say I wasn't right.



I've lost to a top deck raigeki, but that was after the duel had been winding down and the duel was ending one way or another. I don't believe I have ever lost to a dark hole.

I've never been black rose dragon'd for game, its hurt a fuck ton, but I can't remember any instance where I lost the turn it was summoned.

I don't play back row heavy decks, I absolutely loathe the set 4/5 strategy's, even when I played Tellarknights, my build was a chaos variant.

Twin twister is literally a worse wavering eyes or spell shattering arrow, otherwise it doesn't affect me because I maintain a minimal back row.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 17, 2015)

Serena said:


> I just have to share these spoiler pics from the Arc-V manga because holy hell, this shit is lit as fuck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2015)

> Chasm of Spikes
> Normal Trap Card
> (This card is always treated as a “Trap Hole” card.)
> (1)  When an opponent’s monster that was Normal or Special Summoned this turn declares an attack: Destroy that attacking monster, and if you do, inflict damage to your opponent equal to half its original ATK.



Holy shit, this card is really good.


----------



## lacey (Dec 17, 2015)

Weird...I uploaded those pics to Imgur...

Here, Random, I compiled them again on Imgur for you. Along with some other spoiler pics that cropped up.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 17, 2015)

Sad to see that it would be the future of YGO. Boobs and crazy faces.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 17, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Holy shit, this card is really good.



Traptrix decks look even more powerful now. And that card is good for burn decks as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2015)

To be fair, there has always been boobs and crazy faces in YGO.


----------



## lacey (Dec 17, 2015)

> Episode 87: Memory of the Beast
> 
> Yuya and Crow clash in the semifinals!!
> The first match of the semifinals is Yuya vs Crow. The two clear up their misunderstandings and reconcile, vowing to help each other achieve their own motives. Their Duel then begins, but...!?
> ...



No episode January 3rd. Next episode will air the weekend after.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2015)

Manga Yuzu's faces are pretty great.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> To be fair, there has always been boobs and crazy faces in YGO.



Nah, Dark Magician Girl isn't even allowed to have Cleavage.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey, anyone seen the new magician girl cards? are they neat?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, Dark Magician Girl isn't even allowed to have Cleavage.


But Mai and Akiza...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey, anyone seen the new magician girl cards? are they neat?



Not really. 



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> But Mai and Akiza...



Akiza took how many years? 

And you had to have at least 1 developed girl in an anime.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Akiza took how many years?
> 
> And you had to have at least 1 developed girl in an anime.



Well, you did mentioned "Boobs and crazy faces",  yet I did pointed out a few characters in that category (the crazy-faces are self-explained: Yami Marik, Sora, Vector, Paradox... list goes on), with or without development.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

I agreed with the crazy faces.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2015)

So BOSH will have a Special Edition. Number 23 and Beast-Eyes reprint are confirmed, although it is unsure if it's Europe-exclusive or world-wide. Sounds good.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

Never getting special editions again. Unlimited cards post-DREV is for Plebs.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2015)

>Implies unlimited Secret Tour Guide is for plebs


So it's been confirmed that the YGO World Championship will be held somewhere in the United States. Inb4 gonna be in Detroit.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> >Implies unlimited Secret Tour Guide is for plebs
> 
> 
> So it's been confirmed that the YGO World Championship will be held somewhere in the United States. Inb4 gonna be in Detroit.



I mean ... I got them for cheaps ...  But I do have my Spanish 1st Eds. So it doesn't change anything. 

Las Vegas.


----------



## lacey (Dec 18, 2015)

Should just be in Las Vegas always anyway.
Go big, or go broke.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

Worlds is almost always at Vegas if it is in the US.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2015)

Vegas is known for its card games after all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2015)

Did anybody post this already?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1dtzDUgYtg[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Vegas is known for its card games after all.



So much chet. Atem could have won so much money if he were to use his skills at Vegas. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Did anybody post this already?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1dtzDUgYtg[/youtube]



Not yet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2015)

Sakamichan did some art of Yama, but honestly as with a good number of her portraits she's done lately, it looks off, even if she's a good artist, she's just trying way too hard with patreon and keeps pumping out too much at a lesser quality.



In this case, I think the clothes turned out well, but the head...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I mean ... I got them for cheaps ...  But I do have my Spanish 1st Eds. So it doesn't change anything.
> 
> Las Vegas.



Still, 1rst Edition or Unlimited,  it's still the same card. 

Would be actually cool if it's done in New York, or even Seattle (the latter is better, since there is a perfect location for the event to take place, which is also used for Conventions; plus, it's a lot closer to Japan and other Asian countries). I would laugh if it's taking place in Detroit. 

Meanwhile...
Before I sleep, a new Monarch has appeared.



> Tenma Taitei / The Great Mara Monarch
> Dark Warrior / Effect
> LV5 2400/1000
> (1) Your opponent cannot activate cards or effects in response to the activation of a Normal Summoned monster’s effect.



And Moon-Light cards are leaked from the Jump Festa.



> Moon-Light Purple Butterfly
> Dark Beast-Warrior / Effect
> LV3 1000/1000
> You can only use the (2) effect of “Moon-Light Purple Butterfly” once per turn.
> ...





> Moon-Light White Rabbit
> Dark Beast-Warrior / Effect
> LV2 800/800
> (1) When this card is Normal Summoned: You can target 1 “Moon-Light” monster in your Graveyard, except “Moon-Light White Rabbit”; Special Summon that monster in face-up Defense Position.
> (2) Once per turn: You can target a number of Spell/Trap Cards your opponent controls, up to the number of other “Moon-Light” monsters you control; return them to the hand.





> Moon-Light Black Sheep
> Dark Beast-Warrior / Effect
> LV2 100/600
> (1) You can discard this card, then activate 1 of the following effects;
> ...





> Moon-Light Wolf
> Light Beast-Warrior / Pendulum / Effect
> PS1 LV6 2000/1800
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Moon-Light Tiger
> Light Beast-Warrior / Pendulum / Effect
> PS5 LV3 1200/800
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Moon-Light Reincarnation Dance
> Trap Normal
> You can only activate 1 “Moon-Light Reincarnation Dance” per turn.
> (1) If a monster you control is destroyed by battle or card effect: Add up to 2 “Moon-Light” monsters from your Deck to your hand.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2015)

The new moonlight cards are looking pretty good.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sakamichan did some art of Yama, but honestly as with a good number of her portraits she's done lately, it looks off, even if she's a good artist, she's just trying way too hard with patreon and keeps pumping out too much at a lesser quality.
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, I think the clothes turned out well, but the head...



She is really good at drawing female characters. However, male characters aren't her thing. They kinda look very feminine. Also, she also draw H-stuff ... which I really don't agree with ... but you're right ... she's trying wayyyyy to hard. 



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Still, 1rst Edition or Unlimited,  it's still the same card.
> .



ITS NOT THE SAME.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2015)

I liked her way more when I just followed her on deviantart, she didn't use to cater and her art was more beautiful. The yaoi, yuri, hentai version, and what not is all for patreon money. I can understand wanting to make money on your talents, but she's forcing it too much.

I think with male characters, the faces never turn out quite right for the character and some females do end up looking a tad odd like Misty,but that's only with this recent stuff.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 19, 2015)

> 3 Level 10 Winged Beast-Type monsters
> Unaffected by other cards' effects. You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card; until the end of this turn, all monsters your opponent controls lose 1000 ATK, also your opponent cannot activate cards or effects. If this card has a "Raidraptor" monster as Xyz Material, it gains this effect.
> ● Once per turn, during each player's End Phase: You can make all monster your opponent controls lose 1000 ATK. If your opponent controls no face-up monsters, inflict 1000 damage to your opponent instead.



RURI!


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

> Hamon no Barrier – Wave Force – / Rippling Mirror Force
> Trap Normal
> (1) When an opponent’s monster attacks directly: Shuffle all face-up Attack Position monsters your opponent controls into the Deck....



Damnit Konami, stap.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 19, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Damnit Konami, stap.



SUNLIGHT YELLOW OVERDRIVE!

Because jojo


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> SUNLIGHT YELLOW OVERDRIVE!
> 
> Because jojo



A bit off-topic: DiU coming out next year...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2015)

That Mirror Force 

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Damnit Konami, stap.



Oh my God it beats the shit out of Storming Mirror Force. Now Storming is useless. 

HAMON!


----------



## lacey (Dec 19, 2015)

That Mirror Force.
That Ultimate Falcon.
THAT MOONLIGHT.

oh god what a great time to be alive


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2015)

Needs more D.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

Note to self ... don't attack directly when opponent has 2-3 backrow set.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 19, 2015)

That mirror card is OP af. One fuck up and your all your atk monsters are done. Whic means all Xyz/Fusion/Synchro go back to extra deck and pendulums the reg. deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

Now I guess people need to main things like Starlight Road to protect traps from being destroyed by Harpie's Feather or Twin Twister.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

New card is announced, although its effect and name is unknown at the moment.



I was about to say that it looks more like a Superheavy Samurai support, but they don't have/use any S/T.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

I've seen builds with breakthrough skill.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 19, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I've seen builds with breakthrough skill.



Well breakthrough skill can ban itself form the grave so it's not really a problem


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2015)

That's the point.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 19, 2015)

Please update soon YGOPro, I want to make a Moonlight deck


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 19, 2015)

Man, it's been years since I looked at Yugioh. Like the last time I watched the anime was the second arc of 5Ds and I dropped the card game way before that. But Arc-V looks nice so I'm thinking about getting back into it again.

What's all changed and where do I even start?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

The changes that happened are two mechanic rulings. First is that the player going first cannot conduct their draw phase. Second is that both players can have their own Field Spell (basically, it just means no more Field Spell wars).

Xyz monsters are introduced after 5Ds was over, which requires 2 (or more, depending on the condition) monsters with the same level. The monsters are overlayed (put over the same card) and place the Xyz monster from your Extra Deck on top of the two monsters, turning them into Xyz Materials.

Pendulum monsters are brand new to the game, and it's a bit complicated to explain (but not difficult). They are, literally, half-monster and half-spell card. Their purpose is to set up two new zones called Pendulum Zones in order to create a Pendulum Summon mechanic, which allows you to Special summon any number of monsters from your hand or Extra Deck to the field. Pendulum monsters that would be sent from the field or the Pendulum Zone to the graveyard are placed on the Extra Deck face-up instead, to be Pendulum summoned again later on in the game.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

New card in Shining Victories.



> Wonder Xyz
> Trap Normal
> (1) Immediately after this effect resolves, Xyz Summon 1 Xyz Monster using monsters you control.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2015)

Wait what? Can you xyz into anything? I'm not seeing any restrictions.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 19, 2015)

I've heard it would be something like Urgent Tuning. Basically, you'd still have to summon using the requirements (so 2 level 4s into Castel, instead of Volcasaurus or any other non-Rank 4), although I'm not sure if it would work with Rank-Ups like Utopia into Utopia the Lightning.

Meanwhile, this is just in:



Coming out late April of 2016.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 20, 2015)

MOAR RuriRaptors

Source


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

I Just pulled 2 Dracoslayers from 5 packs. I won today.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Dec 20, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Pendulum monsters that would be sent from the field or the Pendulum Zone to the graveyard are placed on the Extra Deck face-up instead, to be Pendulum summoned again later on in the game.



This is and will always be complete BS.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 20, 2015)

ForzaRoma said:


> This is and will always be complete BS.


Well, you do need Pendulum monsters to perform the summon. Otherwise, Pendulums that are on the Extra Deck would be just as bad (if not, worse) as banishing them. Yeah, it's a bit stupid that you can fill your Extra Deck up with monsters, but the Scales are the biggest strength (and weakness) to the Pendulum mechanic.


Speaking of Pendulums, we've got new cards announced in Shining Victories.



> 揺るがぬ絆 Yuruganu Kizuna (Unwavering Bonds)
> Counter Trap Card
> (1): When your opponent activates the card effect of a card in a Pendulum Zone or activates the effect of a Pendulum Monster: Negate that activation, and if you do, banish that card.





> 仁王立ち Nioudachi (Daunting Pose)
> Normal Trap Card
> You can only activate 1 “Daunting Pose” per turn.
> (1) Target 1 Defense Position monster on the field; double that monster’s DEF, but when that turn ends, that monster’s DEF becomes 0.
> (2) Banish this card from your Graveyard, then target 1 monster you control; during this turn, your opponent cannot attack the target monster.


In case people wants to know, it's the name of the unknown Trap card that I posted yesterday.



> Normal Spell Card
> (1) Discard 1 monster from your hand; Special Summon 1 Tuner from your Deck that’s the same Type and Attribute as that monster, but that is 1 Level higher.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

Ha. I knew it was gonna be some sort of banish mechanic for that trap, just like Breakthrough.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

Also ... how nice. In Unwavering Bonds, it seems that Risebell is still trying to protect his sister.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

So ... I was reading 5Ds ... and I got to admit, this was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 20, 2015)

I wonder why hasn't this been controversal... LEO'S ATTACKING A MAFAKIN' WATERMALAWN!


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

Nah, it was ok.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 20, 2015)

Dude just assaulted an watermelon.

Why isn't he in jail yet? 

it's a joke


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 20, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, it was ok.


B.. but he's abusing a watermalawn! #MelonLivesMatter


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah I saw that vid.


----------



## lacey (Dec 21, 2015)

Can't be arsed to check the previous pages, but we finally have a name for Yuri's dragon if anyone was still curious about it.

Starve Venom Fusion Dragon.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 21, 2015)

And we can assume that its effect has something to do with level 5+ monsters, maybe it has something to do with burn effects. 
Although the name sounds really lame, I do wonder how it will turn out for both its summon conditions and effect.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _legit_ 



[youtube]jXKPOuZ_JsE[/youtube]


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2015)

I posted that sometime in the last thread or so. I got a good laugh out of it. It's even funnier because Jack's seiyuu sounds like he's trying to be hammy Koyasu.


----------



## lacey (Dec 21, 2015)

Starve Venom is a level 8 monster, Dark attribute, also.

Look up Gu poison and Kodoku on Wikipedia. Someone on BBS found it and could be what the name references. I'm on my phome right now, so I can't link it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2015)

I find it funny how your avatar changes to Serena as she is per episode.


----------



## lacey (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm desperate for better shots of her.

Though my current avy pretty much sums up how I've been feeling this week, and probably for the duration of the week.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2015)

I just pulled another dracoslayer. Heck yes, now I ould make Peepee.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2015)

Serena said:


> I'm desperate for better shots of her.
> 
> Though my current avy pretty much sums up how I've been feeling this week, and probably for the duration of the week.



Last week's one was pretty good.

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm kinda of annoyed that I can't find Ultimate Falcon in Salvation


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 22, 2015)

So ... did I talk to y'all about Tag Force being a card game dating sim?


----------



## Tapion (Dec 22, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I liked her way more when I just followed her on deviantart, she didn't use to cater and her art was more beautiful. The yaoi, yuri, hentai version, and what not is all for patreon money. I can understand wanting to make money on your talents, but she's forcing it too much. I think with male characters, the faces never turn out quite right for the character and some females do end up looking a tad odd like Misty,but that's only with this recent stuff.



Her current work doesn't reflect her skill, it reflects her current situation. If that's the case, there is no such thing as forcing it. As long as the ends justify the means, I don't mind her compromising the 'integrity' of her works by doing Hentai and what not. 

Doing a lot of works does throw off your art game if you're going for quantity > quality though, hopefully she does not have to unlearn whatever bad habits she picked up by doing so many commissions. 

The faces aren't so bothersome, the waists are usually very thin when it comes to the males.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't care about the integrity of her work (I collect a ton of artwork of various types) but she's doing this and that because she wants to make money and appeal to everyone. There's nothing wrong with that and it's good to make money doing what you like or are good at. It's just that I largely prefer her older works because more time was put into them, it's not like her stuff is bad or anything now though and I agree that I hope she doesn't just keep with her current style if she isn't going for just a daily work. It's also unfortunate because she only makes lower res versions available, generally now.

The faces aren't bad, they just don't suit the characters and this is something that happened even before she started to focus on patreon, like the FMA artwork she did.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 22, 2015)

Regarding how her old stuff stands up to her new stuff, I have no disagreements there.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 22, 2015)

Since Crow and Jack came back revised in Arc V, you guys think Crowley, Chazz, Syrus or Zane will be shown in the Fusion dimension?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 22, 2015)

I do doubt that they would make their re-appearance, but it would be really nice to see Crowler (considering that he's the first person to use Ancient Gears; the rematch against Jaden in Season 3 was amazing in my opinion, and even the students were really hyped about it). Zane would also be a cool character to see again, but I doubt that would be the case. 

Which reminds me: Anyone still remembers Belowski from GX? Man, that guy piloting the Manliest cards of all: Mokey Mokey.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 22, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I do doubt that they would make their re-appearance, but it would be really nice to see Crowler (considering that he's the first person to use Ancient Gears; the rematch against Jaden in Season 3 was amazing in my opinion, and even the students were really hyped about it). Zane would also be a cool character to see again, but I doubt that would be the case.
> 
> Which reminds me: Anyone still remembers Belowski from GX? Man, that guy piloting the Manliest cards of all: Mokey Mokey.



Well, Cyber Dragon Archetype uses fusion summoning mainly so it has a good chance and Crowler looks like a solid shoe-in with his deck. I also noticed that oblesik blue fodders using bite hounds and Dennis showcasing Chaos Giant. I'm really hopeful that the Fusion Dimension arc shows an higher Boss summon for AG.

Crowler was my fav teacher in GX, with Banner not too far behind.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 22, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Well, Cyber Dragon Archetype uses fusion summoning mainly so it has a good chance and Crowler looks like a solid shoe-in with his deck. I also noticed that oblesik blue fodders using bite hounds and Dennis showcasing Chaos Giant. I'm really hopeful that the Fusion Dimension arc shows an higher Boss summon for AG.
> 
> Crowler was my fav teacher in GX, with Banner not too far behind.


True that Fusions was the power play for Cyber Dragons, and Zane might return. Then again, we've only had 2 recurring characters from 5Ds into Arc-V (which was rather disappointing, considering how I've had really high expectations towards the Synchro Dimension being the same as the timeline in 5Ds), so the chances of having recurring characters from GX to Arc-V is possible, but nowhere near the same sadly.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 22, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Well, Cyber Dragon Archetype uses fusion summoning mainly so it has a good chance and Crowler looks like a solid shoe-in with his deck. I also noticed that oblesik blue fodders using bite hounds and Dennis showcasing Chaos Giant. I'm really hopeful that the Fusion Dimension arc shows an higher Boss summon for AG.
> 
> Crowler was my fav teacher in GX, with Banner not too far behind.



Crowler was great and he had a good amount of character development that payed off really nicely. Banner was nice, but he was amazing as Amnael and came off as a way better final boss for S1 compared to Kagemaru.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 23, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Crowler was great and he had a good amount of character development that payed off really nicely. Banner was nice, but he was amazing as Amnael and came off as a way better final boss for S1 compared to Kagemaru.



Was pretty wicked to see Amnael actually make Judai doubt himself, even clearing his field, hand and forcing Judai to draw miracle fusion to win. That alchemy deck was pretty strong.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Was pretty wicked to see Amnael actually make Judai doubt himself, even clearing his field, hand and forcing Judai to draw miracle fusion to win. That alchemy deck was pretty strong.



He also took out Chazz and Alexis pretty easily too. I liked the alchemy deck and the Macro Cosmos taking over the setting of the duel was pretty hype.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 23, 2015)

Chazz was another fav of mine too. Even though he kept losing and getting thrashed, his character development and duel style changed throughout the seasons. Him using that deck with monsters 500 Atk and/or less was also pretty hype.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2015)

I feel that he should have had a better definitive deck by EOS and that he got too much butt monkey treatment. I mean he did beat Aster. I liked his development.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)

Chazz it up. Chazz it up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1P3B7P4sqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)

I think Chazzing it up is more better, in my opinion.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)

Dang it, Onyx. Why did you get them started talking about Hunniepop in a YGO blog?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 23, 2015)

Why does that BGM playing in the Manjoume cllip have to be unreleased. Biggest regret of GX 

It also played during finisher of the pretty awesome Zane vs Jaden duel.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 23, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Dang it, Onyx. Why did you get them started talking about Hunniepop in a YGO blog?



Well, I wasn't expecting things to go on that direction.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't think I want to respond to that thread anymore.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 24, 2015)

Subs sure do love taking their sweet time these days.

Nice to see Reira finally have a serious duel, and he didn't disappoint, and glad to finally get a name for Yuri's dragon. Next episode looks like it's gonna be a hype one as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 24, 2015)

New card announced for Shining Victories.



> Friendly Fire
> Normal Trap Card
> (1) When your opponent activates a card or effect: Target 1 card your opponent controls other than that card; destroy that target.


----------



## lacey (Dec 24, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1P3B7P4sqE[/YOUTUBE]



And of course Kaiba gets the last word in


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> New card announced for Shining Victories.



I think the wording now is that you have to target another card and destroy it. 

Regardless, it is a good card.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 24, 2015)

It's still worded that way. Pretty good against Pendulum decks and rogues.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2015)

I must have read it wrong or something. Oh well.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2015)

Such a prodigy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2015)

I wonder what kind of play Reiji did to have Kali Yuga and Ragnorok at the same time. I'd imagine reviving Kali Yuga with Ragnorok's first effect would be the simplest but Kali Yuga does best when XYZed. Knowing Reiji he probably had 3 Ragnoroks out originally or a mix of it and Armageddon.

It reminds me of a duel I had against a Mermail deck. They set two of the same card (that special summon from the deck trap). I didn't know what they were and did that 3 card OTK board, but played Kali Yuga to be safe and wiped their backrow, left them with only a little life. Then they pulled one of those crazy combos that Mermails do but the end result wasn't impressive and all it did was destroy Kali Yuga with D'arc still left. I used Newton to put back Kali Yuga, then summoned Howl into Ragnorok to get Armageddon again and just summoned him again for game.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2015)

Theres not much Mermails could do to you once you set up a decent board. It sounds like he didn't open too well either


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah, my hand was just way too good to be stopped either way, but it was interesting XYZ summoning Kali Yuga twice in a row.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2015)

Xyz universe is so good with Kali Yuga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been hearing people have been siding it in other decks with that. It loses its stun effect from that, though.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2015)

Summoning a Big Monster using your opponent's monsters is pretty stun if you ask me. 

BTW.

I got my Kozmo mat, and it is gorgeous.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2015)

Ah, I thought it had to be on your field. Better than I thought, then.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2015)

Nope, that's why it is great. Anyways, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2015)

My Christmas gift to myself. 

I got my Signer Dragons back, and including some other Ghost Rares. It was great.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 25, 2015)

>Tfw you have a Raidraptor mirror duel, your opponent has managed to summon 2 Ultimate Falcon and somehow you find a way to win but lose because of time limit


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry christmas, remember to buy blackwings for your loved ones.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 25, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> My Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> I got my Signer Dragons back, and including some other Ghost Rares. It was great.



Gotta feel sorry for RDA for not being a Ghost Rare. Still, those Ghosts are sexy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2015)

It's the only non-ghost because it's his WAGA TAMASHII and his soul is BURNING!


----------



## lacey (Dec 25, 2015)

My grandmother gave me this this morning for Christmas, and all I could think was "I am actual Fusion scum now"


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 25, 2015)

you're a soft fusion scum


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Gotta feel sorry for RDA for not being a Ghost Rare. Still, those Ghosts are sexy.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's the only non-ghost because it's his WAGA TAMASHII and his soul is BURNING!



He is too powerful to be a Ghost Rare. 

Shout-out to Xiam for spoiler tagging that pic. I totally forgot.


----------



## lacey (Dec 25, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> you're a soft fusion scum



still fusion, much scum


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 25, 2015)

Ruri can't be fusion scum though.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

But her hair is purple-ish.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 26, 2015)

More like dark violet. The only one I can think of with a tr00 purple hair is Yuri.
Speaking of Yuri, considering his dragon is technically a part of the Venom archetype because of its name, what if Yuri plays a Venom deck?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2015)

> ABF-涙雨のチドリ Assault Blackfeather – Namida Ame no Chidori  (Assault Blackwing – Chidori the Light Rain)
> Level 6 DARK Winged Beast-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ATK 2600
> DEF 2000
> ...


Source


Buy Blackwings


----------



## Tapion (Dec 26, 2015)

Ties of the bretherin is so good in Noble Knights. You can use Merlin to get around the special summon restriction.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 26, 2015)

New Celtic Guardian support.



> エルフの聖剣士 Elf no Sei Kenshi  (Literally Elven Holy Swordsman, TCG would be “Celtic Sacred Guard” or so such)
> Level 4 EARTH Warrior-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 2100
> DEF 700
> ...


----------



## Tapion (Dec 26, 2015)

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

On this day, Komoney smiles on the Celtic Guard.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

I like how they're upgrading all of Yugi's monsters


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

Beaver Warrior upgrade when?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2015)

GX cards when? I mean seriously.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

Umm .... Cyber Dragon Infinity?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2015)

Hasn't that been out for a while in the OCG and TCG is just getting it late?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah, but it still is an upgraded card from the GX era.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2015)

Call me when we get a "Get your game on" edition deck 

More Blackwings 
Source


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

Big Eye is seeing play again. This is fantastic.


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

> (2) Once per turn, during your Main Phase: You can Special Summon 1 “Celtic Guard” monster from your hand.


xyz fodder here we go lmao

Though, as I recall, didn't Yugi's monsters get XYZ support anyway? Last I knew it was:

Yugi - XYZ
Kaiba - Synchro
Jonouchi - Fusion

Yo, if they decide to pull some crazy antics and utilize these summonings, I will piss myself.

also fuck big eye lmao
fuck it with something hard and sandpapery
without lube


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't recall Yugi getting any XYZ support. He's probably dead by then.


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

> The four's minds are synchronized!?
> Yuya turns vicious!!
> 
> Yuya, Yuto, Yugo, and Yuri...The four's minds are synchronized, and Yuya turns vicious!
> ...





i am not overwhelmed with emotion right now i swear


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2015)

Crow expecting to win 

If he somehow did then it really would be like the Supreme King.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2015)

I feel bad for Yugo. A Berserk Yuri sounds like something to stay the fuck away from at all costs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 26, 2015)

I wonder if he gets those reptile eyes when it happens to him. It's interesting how Yugo and Yuto both look different from Yuya.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm loving the new celtic guardian, particularly the draw effect.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I'm loving the new celtic guardian, particularly the draw effect.



I wonder, if you ran the Plain Celtic and SS'd him and then inferno reckless'd afterward, would you be able to SS all 3 new ones and spam them in your opponent's face, for mass draw power?

 I'm sure there's gonna be some playstyle to abuse this guy if you play your cards right (Pendulum could work as well).


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

> Episode 89: A Violent Assault! The Obelisk Force.
> 
> The Obelisk Force attacks Reira!! Tsukikage and Reira run into the Obelisk Force. The two of them split up to fight against the Obelisk Force, but were pushed into a corner!!



There was a rather dubious scan going around a few days ago saying that Academia was going to be attacking in episode 88. Shun and Gongenzeka were going to flee the Underground and encounter Barret.

It's still unsure if the latter is going to happen, but it appears that the former is the case.


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2015)

i'm totally okay right now


























jk haha


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Glowing Eye Syndrome. I witness this once before, in Japan.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like Toons got a new monster.


> Red-Eyes Toon Dragon
> Dark/Dragon-Toon/7*/ATK2400/DEF2000
> (1) Cannot attack the turn it is Summoned.
> (2) While you control “Toon World” and your opponent controls no Toon monsters, this card can attack your opponent directly.
> (3) Once per turn: You can Special Summon 1 Toon Monster from your hand, ignoring the Summoning Conditions, except “Red-Eyes Toon Dragon”.


----------



## lacey (Dec 27, 2015)

Episode 87: *THESE WERE NOT THE EGAOS I WISHED FOR*


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Blackwings vs Performapal 

Such excite.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

New DMG artwork.


----------



## lacey (Dec 27, 2015)

More PePe incoming. 
I can hear the screams already.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't wait for Dennis to come back with new Performages that are not up to everyone's expectations.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 27, 2015)

Pepe is scum, but those who run Pepe are worse than scum. 

-Uchia Obito


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Didn't know Ninjas were a fan of Children's card games.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 27, 2015)

So there are some leaks for BOSH. Twin Twister is now renamed to Twin Whirlpool and is Super. Majespecter Toad/Frog is Super, and Master Pendulum Dracoslayer is Super.
Meanwhile, still waiting for Solemn Notice's (or Solemn Knocking, from what I've heard) confirmed rarity. Either it's going to be Super, or Secret.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 27, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Didn't know Ninjas were a fan of Children's card games.



wonder what archtype they'd run though...


Twin Twister to Twin Whirl Pool? Why?

*Twin Twister* just comes off the tongue more naturally.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

SIx Samurais. 

Lel. I'd still play it. Even if the name change suck.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Dec 27, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Meta is scum, but those who run meta are worse than scum.
> 
> -Uchia Obito



FTFY.

Also, Supreme King Yuya final villain of Arc-V confirmed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 27, 2015)

I spoke too soon.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 27, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Didn't know Ninjas were a fan of Children's card games.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I spoke too soon.



They look so beautiful, the top row at least. And is the first card on the second row a Ritual Beast card? 



Xeogran said:


>


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 27, 2015)

It's not a Ritual Beast card , or at least that's what I think. It's basically a counter trap that can negate any cards by discarding the respective type. Basically, if your opponent activates a monster effect, you discard a monster card, negate a spell by discarding a spell, and negate a trap by discarding a trap.
It's pretty good in Burning Abyss Mirror Match, or maybe was.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. I saw Ritual beast Ulti-Gaiapelio and Lara on the art and assumed that it is RB related.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

Ultimate Providence
Counter Trap
When an Effect of a Spell Card, Trap Card or Effect Monster is activated: Discard 1 same type of card (Spell, Trap or Monster). Negate the activation, and if you do it, destroy that card.

It appears that Ulti-Gaiapelio is fighting Infernoid Tierra, while Ritual Beast Tamer Lara is holding what looks to be Pilica, Decedent of Gusto (possibly hurt/dead)?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2015)

And last post of the day. For you Serena fans.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WdrVfW1rQY[/youtube]


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 27, 2015)

Tapion said:


> wonder what archtype they'd run though...
> 
> 
> Twin Twister to Twin Whirl Pool? Why?
> ...



I don't get it either and it keeps with the wind blowing away backrow theme. Ever since I became aware of the OCG names I've been disappointed with a lot of translated names even aside from "religious" stuff.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 27, 2015)

Sweet mercy this was a good episode. All 4 Yu's going EGAO mode at the same time. Finally cause Synchro arc was really starting to get a tad boring.


My dick is diamonds.

From the previews though I really dread that crow is gonna win, which normally shouldn't be due to MC plot armor but alas this is crow. Dude I like you and all, but imma need you to get blown the fuck out okay.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys, what if Leo Akaba is bald because he did 100 Push-ups, 100 Sit-ups, 100 Squats and ran for 10KM *EVERY SINGLE DAY???*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2015)

I always thought that Leo's design was kind of odd for his character, but I guess we still don't know much about him.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2015)

I think his va is the same as the Freaky Fish Guy's (Mako).


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 28, 2015)

Movie pack confirmed.





> 5 Cards Per Pack
> 10 Packs Per Box
> 45 Cards
> All Cards are Kaiba Corp Ultra Rare



Also, Digital Bug archetype revealed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2015)

Now Kaiba is like Pegasus and can print his own cards. It seems kind of unfair.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 28, 2015)

Who says Kaiba isn't unfair?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 28, 2015)

Not I 

Why does Arc-V always take breaks after hyping me up. It's seriously asshole-ish.

I swear if Crow wins


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2015)

Someone should post that in the Movie Thread. 

Edit: I'll post that in the movie thread.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

Burning Abyss and Infernoids are kinda dominating. 

Also, Digital Bug archetype revealed.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 29, 2015)

Much better.

Now _that's_ a manly looking hipster


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

Well guys, it has been an interesting year. What do y'all think?

Top 5 interesting Yu-Gi-Oh! related things that happened in 2015


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 29, 2015)

Kaiju support revealed, and they're fucking amazing.



> Gadarla, the Mysterious Dust Kaiju (unofficial English name)
> Level 8 / Insect/Effect / WIND / 2700 ATK / 1600 DEF
> You can Special Summon this card (from your hand) to your opponent’s side of the field in Attack Position, by Tributing 1 monster they control. If your opponent controls a “Kaiju” monster, you can Special Summon this card (from your hand) in Attack Position. You can only control 1 “Kaiju” monster. During either player’s turn: You can remove 3 Kaiju Counters from anywhere on the field; halve the ATK and DEF of all other monsters currently on the field.





> Jizukiru, the Star Destroyer Kaiju (unofficial English name)
> Level 10 / Machine/Effect / LIGHT / 3300 ATK / 2600 DEF
> You can Special Summon this card (from your hand) to your opponent’s side of the field in Attack Position, by Tributing 1 monster they control. If your opponent controls a “Kaiju” monster, you can Special Summon this card (from your hand) in Attack Position. You can only control 1 “Kaiju” monster. During either player’s turn, when a card or effect that targets exactly 1 card (and no other cards) is activated: You can remove 3 Kaiju Counters from anywhere on the field; negate the effect, and if you do, you can destroy 1 card on the field.





> Interrupted Kaiju Dream (unofficial English name)
> Normal Spell Card
> Destroy as many monsters on the field as possible, then Special Summon 2 “Kaiju” monsters with different names in Attack Position from your Deck (1 to each side of the field), but they cannot change their battle positions and they must attack, if able. During your Main Phase, except the turn this card was sent to the Graveyard: You can banish this card from your Graveyard; add 1 “Kaiju” monster from your Deck to your hand. You can only activate 1 “Disrupted Kaiju Dream” per turn.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

That spell is MVP.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

Also, Digital Bug archetype revealed.

Clash of the Dracorival is a common. Holy shyt.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 29, 2015)

> Clash of the Dracorival is a common. Holy shyt.


I actually thought it was a Rare, but a common? That's neat.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

Although, I got to admit ... the very good splashable cards are still fucking expensive as fuck. Good thing I preordered 3 boxes ...

Dang ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 29, 2015)

Welp, I've lost the opportunity to preorder a Breakers of Shadows. A shame that I'm on a huge budget, so I can't order Breakers of Shadows (I can only hope the cards in the set becomes cheaper over time, which is very doubtful).


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2015)

You could always get the special edition when they come out.


----------



## Tapion (Dec 31, 2015)

whats the ost that plays when crows summon riakiri? Searching for it since forever.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

Marsmellow does have a playlist of Arc-V soundtracks, that is if you didn't search his/her .



Linkofone said:


> You could always get the special edition when they come out.


Yeah, just hope the card prices are stable. I guess for now, I'll have to play Grand Horn of Heaven to deal with Pendulums since I can already tell that Solemn Notice is going to be one hell of an expensive card. 


In the meantime, new monster is leaked in Shining Victories.


> SHVI-JP041 Shuzensou Gendo (Gendo the Ascetic Monk/Gendo the Master Monk)
> Level 4 WATER Spellcaster-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 300
> DEF 1800
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Woah, that's pretty anti-meta


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

For a minute, I thought it would prevent monsters from attacking, which is really busted if that were the case.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 31, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> For a minute, I thought it would prevent monsters from attacking, which is really busted if that were the case.



Well, run that card with Ice barriers and get the lulz out. It is a Water Type Spellcaster type monster to boot...


----------



## Tapion (Dec 31, 2015)

First thought that came to mind.

Onyx I searched Duel sound track 1,2 and 3....still no luck.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> For a minute, I thought it would prevent monsters from attacking, which is really busted if that were the case.



Its effects are pretty broken already.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Well, run that card with Ice barriers and get the lulz out. It is a Water Type Spellcaster type monster to boot...



Ice Barriers are "meh". The deck could've been decent if Tidal were still legal, but what can you do. 



Tapion said:


> First thought that came to mind.
> 
> Onyx I searched Duel sound track 1,2 and 3....still no luck.



I haven't caught up with Arc-V just yet, but I'll see to it when I get the chance. If it's a brand new soundtrack, then I can understand them not having it up just yet. 



Linkofone said:


> It's effects are pretty broken already.



Not necessarily broken perse, but it is really great. Just imagine if it prevents your opponent's Attack position monsters from attacking: Can't be destroyed by battle, can't be destroyed by card effect, can't be targeted. You just have to play a non-targetting card that can deal with it. 
Still, it does limit your opponent on what they're playing.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Nah dawg, you tribute it with a kaiju. 

Kaijus solve 95% of all problems.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

Now that I think about it, Kaiju monsters are the best thing that happened in the game. If getting rid of a monster who's immune to everything (or almost) is impossible, then they can solve the problem.

Meanwhile...


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

I mean, we had Lava Golem and Volcanic Queen.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Also, DMG looks like she's in a Kpop Vid.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah, but unlike Lava Golem or Volcanic Queen, you can still play the game with Kaijus.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

You can still "play the game".


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, I mean that you can still conduct your Normal Summon (whereas Lava Golem and Volcanic Queen doesn't allow you to do so) and prevent your opponent from gaining advantage (whereas Santa Claws forces your opponent to draw a card). Kaijus don't have any restrictions other than owning only 1 on the field, which is why they're far better than the monsters I mentioned.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Sure. Yeah.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 31, 2015)

Speaking of Ice Barriers.


----------



## lacey (Jan 1, 2016)

You're playing anything that's not considered top tier, more like. 

I actually have more fun with my Melodious deck than my Shaddoll deck these days (Not that my deck in particular is competition tier, but my point still stands.).

[e] Regarding the Arc-V music, the music that's new in the Synchro arc hasn't been released yet. There's been no word so far on a new Sound Duel just yet, but I'm willing to bet there will be at least one or two more before the series ends.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2016)

Shaddolls are still a thing, ask the OCG. The dream is still alive.


----------



## lacey (Jan 1, 2016)

Like I said, I meant my particular build, which is Shaddolls/Artifacts. 

I saw someone that had a Shaddoll/Prediction Princess build. Not competition tier, but christ, I'd give anything to have a deck like that. Shaddolls + My favourite Ritual archetype? Sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 1, 2016)

I've beaten a lot of players with ice barriers

best part is that it usually takes 40 turns.....with my opponent raging all the way.


----------



## lacey (Jan 1, 2016)

Ever have someone rage quit on you because of it?


----------



## Tapion (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes, no one wants to lose to them. 

Since Ice barriers is a slow torture, quitting would be the equivalent to blowing your brains out  .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2016)

Someone tried using Cyber Dancer and such on me today so yeah....


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2016)

Who wants to try taking on Majespecters?


----------



## Tapion (Jan 1, 2016)

Summon merlin
Go into Borz
Send 3 equips (*Excaliburn*)
Activate ties of the bretherin
Summon Bedwyr and Drystan

GG


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 1, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Yes, no one wants to lose to them.
> 
> Since Ice barriers is a slow torture, quitting would be the equivalent to blowing your brains out  .



Pretty much STag Goth/Chansey/MegaSab stall b4 Goth got banned form OU. I remember a pokemon youtuber named ThunderBlunder 777 went over 130 turns facing such a team only to lose. Guy was about to flip his shit all over after playing stall that long.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Summon merlin
> Go into Borz
> Send 3 equips (*Excaliburn*)
> Activate ties of the bretherin
> ...



Summon *Enter Kaiju Name Here*. Activate Interrupted Kaiju Dream. 

Offers handshake.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 1, 2016)

Thought u were using Magifeggets....

They instantly lose if they cant target and atorigus destroys their pendulum zones and backrow 



Utopia Realm said:


> Pretty much STag Goth/Chansey/MegaSab stall b4 Goth got banned form OU. I remember a pokemon youtuber named ThunderBlunder 777 went over 130 turns facing such a team only to lose. Guy was about to flip his shit all over after playing stall that long.



Feels good when you break the wall down though. Like really good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2016)

Merry Christmas


*Spoiler*: __ 










and a Happy Yu-year


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Thought u were using Magifeggets....
> 
> They instantly lose if they cant target and atorigus destroys their pendulum zones and backrow
> 
> ...



Nah dawg, Majekaijus. New Meta. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Same to you my friend.

----------------------------------

Seriously? Who's up for a game?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll play I guess though Majespectors aren't a favorite of mine once they get going.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2016)

I mean ... it isn't pure. I'm helping a friend test out a variant.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 1, 2016)

I want Crystal Wing. He'll be a fun toy for my deck once it release. Kepler + Swirl + Lamia = Siegfried and Clear Wing, and D'arc if you know how


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

Crystal wing is too good.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

It's quite sad that it requires a non-tuner Synchro monster, but it's still a great card nevertheless (although, you might go for the Goyo monster). 

In the meantime, it seems that Solemn Notice was changed to Solemn Strike instead of Solemn Knocking. At least it now makes a lot of sense, since y'know... Enel struck down that bitch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

Notice did seem like kind of a tame name for what's going on in the card.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, she was warned and scolded, yet she continued to become a mischief; so without a doubt, Enel had enough of her shit and striked her for good.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 2, 2016)

They couldn't use smite right?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

This is why you don't keep stealing from the same guy.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

Link removed

Rules guys, rules.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

It's kind of crazy how much stuff there is and how you just kind of pick it up naturally for the most part.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

So I've caught up with Arc-V... again, and dayum Reira is the BEAST. 
Also, Reiji whoopin' them Securitys' asses like it was nothing. Although I'm not sure how I should react to Yuya when he says that his friends and the council are captured, since y'know... this is Reiji we're talking about. 

Meanwhile, Berserker mode activate. Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of crazy how much stuff there is and how you just kind of pick it up naturally for the most part.



Before playing competitively, I didn't even know there was a Damage Step. 



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So I've caught up with Arc-V... again, and dayum Reira is the BEAST.
> Also, Reiji whoopin' them Securitys' asses like it was nothing. Although I'm not sure how I should react to Yuya when he says that his friends and the council are captured, since y'know... this is Reiji we're talking about.
> 
> Meanwhile, Berserker mode activate. Shit's about to get real.



Shit is always real in YGmans.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

I mean I knew about it because of card effects. It's funny how many cards can't be activated then. 

Yeah, the last episodes have been great which is why this whole break thing is killing me. I just hope they don't drop the ball somehow.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

There was only like 3 cards that mentions the damage step when I started playing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

I mean I picked it right back up after not playing since pre-5D's just fine. I kind of knew synchro and just needed to know XYZ and Pendulum and really Arc-V has been a pretty good primer for the game in general.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

Figured the Xyz/Pendulum mechanic would work that way. Nevertheless, I do hope we get to see a Synchro/Pendulum and a Fusion/Pendulum when we get the chance, which would be possible with Yuya obtaining the Dimension Dragons.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 2, 2016)

Dev pro practically taught me the ins and outs of the game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

I did also have a few of the GBA/DS games so yeah those help a bit too but they almost all used the same card pool with some new ones added. Speaking of which I hear 3DS is getting a game and it's coming West, hopefully not butchered like that Zexal anime and hopefully full of D/Ds 

I have no idea if they're mix the other two, but I feel like Fusion missed its shot, not that it can't still come because it's not like Yuya has absorbed Yuri.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh I played the gba game. The AIs are really bad.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 2, 2016)

They tend to be.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, the later ones cheat. They cheat a lot.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 2, 2016)

I guess even the AIs screw the rules.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah they do. A lot. :l

--



Tis es grat


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 3, 2016)

BUT WHAT DOES IT DO?!


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

Whatever it did, it doesn't do now. Because it is banned.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 3, 2016)

STOP AVOIDING THE QUESTION LINKO!?

TELL ME!


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, you'll find out; I'm about to summon it


----------



## Santí (Jan 3, 2016)

Buster Bladers


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh damn...



> SHVI-JP068 Bunborg Base / Deskbot Base
> Field Spell Card
> (1) “Deskbot” monsters on the field gain 500 ATK and DEF.
> (2) Once per turn: Reveal any number of “Deskbot” cards in your hand to your opponent; shuffle them into your Deck, then, draw a number of cards from your Deck equal to that amount.
> (3) Banish 9 different “Deskbot” cards from your field and/or Graveyard, except “Deskbot Base”; return all cards your opponent controls, in their hand and in their Graveyard to their Deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 3, 2016)

See. this is what I was telling Linko the other day. I need a broken field spell too


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 3, 2016)

What type and attribute are desktbots? Pretty powerful and a built in magical mallet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 3, 2016)

Earth and Machine, with a few Pendulum monsters and at least one tuner. They have low ATK, but they summon each other easily and stack on their effects to gain high ATK.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

Komonie is trying to push Deskbots.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

Even though Deskbots have low attack points, they are a perfect deck to use Machine Duplicate on it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

But they're anything but weak.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

Of courses they're not weak by any means. When the deck can spam a ton of monsters and boost their Attack stats higher than your Opponent's life points, that's a good OTK deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

Now they just need a fusion.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm noticing a theme here ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 3, 2016)

Hugging kids?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, that too.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 3, 2016)

So guys, will our friend Serena be changing her name to Celina now?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmm, I can't seem to find a full version of the 4th opening on Youtube.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 6, 2016)

Remember the games that Konami announced last month? It seems that we've got news for that.



> Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Links	Mobile game (iOS/Android)
> Released Spring 2016 Globally
> 
> Yu-Gi-Oh! for Nintendo 3DS (working title) Console game
> ...


----------



## lacey (Jan 6, 2016)

> Episode 90: 革命の狼煙 - Kakumei no Noroshi
> (The Beacon of Revolution)
> Yuya arrives just as Reira’s strength is diminishing as he stands against the Obelisk Force by himself. However, Barrett then arrives to aid the Obelisk Force.
> 
> ...



+animation directors:


> -89: 蛯名秀和、原 憲一 || EBINA Hidekazu, Kenichi Hara
> -90: Lee Sung-jin、Lee Seok-yoon
> -91: 君野 敏 || Toshihiko Masuda
> -92: 飯飼一幸、白石 悟 || Kazuyuki Igai, Satoru Shiraishi



Hara is back, which is telling. The movie should be in its post-production stage at this point, which means the better animators just need to do brush ups on it, if at any at this point.

So hopefully by the time 93 is around, the animation quality will be jacked up considerably. Fingers crossed.

Plot-wise, looks like we're saying goodbye to Tsukikage and Yugo. Not as sad over ninja boy, but losing Yugo will make me bitter for a while.



Xeogran said:


> So guys, will our friend Serena be changing her name to Celina now?


Ha.
Haha.
Hahahaha.

Actually, if I can nab it in two years, it'll be "Selena." Don't care for the dub spelling, and it's a fair trade off.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 6, 2016)

It wouldn't be yugioh without Tsukikage.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 6, 2016)

New cards from Shining Victories are leaked.



> Lector Pendulum, the Dracoverlord
> Level 4 DARK Dragon-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 1950
> DEF 0
> ...





> Performapal Odd-Eyes Light Phoenix
> Level 5 LIGHT Winged Beast-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 2000
> DEF 1000
> ...





> Amorphactor Psycho, the False Dracoverlord
> Level 8 EARTH Dragon-Type Ritual Effect Monster
> ATK 2950
> DEF 2500
> ...





> Fuyu Sakura (Drifting Spirit of Winter Blossoms)
> Level 3 DARK Zombie-Type Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 0
> DEF 1800
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmm, Konami is making more Rituals.


----------



## lacey (Jan 6, 2016)

So the Phoenix is finally getting printed, I see.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 7, 2016)

Amorphage = whats wrong with Yugioh.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2016)

They're not that bad, yet.


----------



## Santí (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd unironically read a manga like this tbh


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 7, 2016)

what a bad quality
and old

Here's part 2:
New Year's Event!


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2016)

YGO should be considered a sports manga. Fuck, if League of Legends counts as a sport, why should this game be?


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2016)

More detailed summaries:



> Episode 89: 強襲！オベリスクフォース - Kyōshū! Oberisuku Fōsu
> (A Fierce Assault! The Obelisk Force)
> Sora is surprised by the Obelisk Force?s sudden arrival. Roger decides to use Sergey to intercept them. On the other hand, after the end of the Duel, Yugo and Yuri?s minds return to normal, and they once again confront each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tapion (Jan 7, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> They're not that bad, yet.



The concept behind them is terrible. A card game where cards DON'T let you play.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 7, 2016)

More leaks are out for Shining Victories. Pretty cool stuffs. 

Was too lazy to copy+pasta all the cards and quote them all, so I decided to share the link. 

Also, Grateful Tears is officially the better version of Exchange, despite that it's a Trap card.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2016)

Meh, they weren't too interesting to me.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 7, 2016)

Yuya taking 3+ eps on Barrett when the Keikakuman took him out in merely a half


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2016)

The Keikaku is too strong. Also D'arc debuted in that duel


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2016)

Wait.

So Avenge Vulture is now Avenge Lanius? That's either a mistranslation, or Konmai had second thoughts.

[e] Nevermind, somebody goofed. It's Vulture.


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2016)

omg



> SHVI-JP057
> Fortissimo
> Spell Continuous
> (1) Once per turn: You can target 1 “Melodious” monster you control; it gains 600 ATK until your next Standby Phase.
> (2) You can send this face-up card to the Graveyard; Fusion Summon 1 “Melodious” Fusion Monster from your Extra Deck, by using monsters you control as Fusion Materials.



how the fuck did i miss this when i was looking over the list 

I am very, very, very happy with this. 

Moonlight debut, and Melodious support? Sign me the fuck up. We out here now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2016)

REIJI DUEL ALREADY. IT'S BEEN LIKE TWO SETS AND I'M NOT SEEING ANY SUPPORT IN MAIN PACKS!


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 7, 2016)

Guess what the TCG will be getting? Yup, you guessed it.





> TCG Millenium Pack Release 14/04/2016
> 
> The Millennium Pack booster set contains 48 cards: 28 Commons, 10 Rares, 6 Super Rares, and 4 Ultra Rares.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2016)

You didn't even give us time to guess


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 7, 2016)

Either way, Phoenix Mode's coming to TCG.


----------



## lacey (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't even give a darn about the Millenium Pack.

I just want Wing Raiders. One more month, just one more month...


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

... I hope there's something meta in the packs.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

Assumption for post BOSH meta:

Tier 1:

Pepe
Kozmos
Magicians
PepexMagicians
MajespecterxMagicians
MajespecterMagicianPepe

Tier 2:

Tellars
Masked Heroes
Atlantean Mermails
Lightsworn Clownblade (lol this deck sucks without Minerva)


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

Another point i must point out. 
You don't lose to Maxx "C" . You lose to your inhibition.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2016)

Full Power D/D/D in the TCG when?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

Middle of this year, or next year.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 8, 2016)

Or never, since it's Konami. 

But seriously tho, I don't think we'll be getting anymore D/D/D imports unless there's a special pack for that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 8, 2016)

I mean I guess there's the structure deck if they remove some of the cards that are already out.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

What if, we're getting them in Wing Raiders?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey, you folks ready for the sneek peek tomorrow?
Crossing fingers I pull neptabyss, new solemn card and twin twisters!!! ^__^


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

Good luck, m8.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm also gonna be checking out the Sneak Peak (although, I mainly wanna hang out with a friend that I haven't meet up in months by now). Better hope that I at least pull a Cyber Dragon Infinity, but the odds are against me.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going to get the mat. That's my goal. I should be able to at least pull 1 Infinity from 3 boxes.


----------



## lacey (Jan 8, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> What if, we're getting them in Wing Raiders?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2016)

That's the OCG, not TCG. Remember that.


----------



## lacey (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm still somewhat certain the lists will remain relatively the same.

Because if I don't get all the Knights, there will be blood.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2016)

Tfw I have more spare cards than I can possibly be ass'd to go through and find market value/worth for


----------



## lacey (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in the same exact boat, actually.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 8, 2016)

So I've watched someone open up a Sneak Peak kit on Youtube... I think Konami made CDI and Solemn Strike a short-print. They got 3 Raflesia and only 1-offs of the other Secrets (except for a couple like the Counter Trap). This is gonna be Nekroz of Brionac all over again...


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2016)

There's no way a kit could only come with 4 secret rares though


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2016)

Also, I have around 5k value worth of holos. Fml.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 9, 2016)

Such is the life of Linkofone.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> There's no way a kit could only come with 4 secret rares though



I think you misunderstood: they did pulled more than 4 Secrets, they just didn't get the Counter Trap Secret (the one that negates everything by discarding certain cards?). Here's the link to the video.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Such is the life of Linkofone.



Yeah, it really sucks being me. 



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I think you misunderstood: they did pulled more than 4 Secrets, they just didn't get the Counter Trap Secret (the one that negates everything by discarding certain cards?). Here's the link to the video.



Oh.  Ok.


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, Konmai's gotta make ends meet somehow.


----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

Detailed summary of 89:



> Episode 89: 強襲！オベリスクフォース - Kyōshū! Oberisuku Fōsu
> (A Fierce Assault! The Obelisk Force)
> After Yuya?s Duel, Yugo and Yuri return to normal, and they once again confront each other. On the other hand, Reira and Tsukikage are driven into a corner by the Obelisk Force that has arrived on the surface?
> 
> ...



So apparently Crow gets wrecked, and Tsukikage might live to duel another day.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2016)

Came back from Sneak Peak, pulled all Supers. At least I did pulled the Dracoslayer.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## lacey (Jan 9, 2016)

There we go. 

That's officially my fav YGO funny.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a good day. Pulled Kozmojo, traded it for the new Mirror Force and a Masked Chameleon, went to Pokemon League, got a full-art Teammates.  Also pulled a Rafflesia.

Yes, I use a potato to take the picture. 

Also, 2 Strikes, 1 Pendulum Sorcerer, 1 Kozmojo, 3 Rafflesia, 3 Infinities, and 1 Dark Eclipser has been pulled. 3 Princes were pulled as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 10, 2016)

At least you got some good cards, while I only got Supers. 

In the meantime, Lunarlight Crimson Fox's effect is leaked.





> Lunalight Crimson Fox
> DARK/Level 4/Beast-Warrior/Effect/1800/600
> 1. If this card is sent to the graveyard by a card effect: You can target 1 face-up monster your opponent controls; The ATK of that monster becomes 0 until the end of the turn.
> 2. When a “Lunalight” monster is targeted by a card effect: You can banish this card in your graveyard; Negate that activation, and if you do, both players gain 1000 Life Points.


----------



## lacey (Jan 10, 2016)

A new Moonlight? Fi giggg vi gkg gii vui


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

I just saw 3 Infinities pulled by different people.

I honestly think that Kozmojo and Pendulum Sorcerer are the hardest things to pull.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> went to Pokemon League



You have 8 badges already?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

I picked up a playset of Twin Twisters for like 3 dollars. I don't know why I am doing that, considering they're common supers ... but oh well ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 10, 2016)

$3 for a playset of Twin Twisters? I mean, that's good, but I could've sworn they were a bit expensive...


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

People were throwing them everywhere. I think everyone pulled 1, except me.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 10, 2016)

Pulled a ultimate providence and Odd-eyes gravity dragon. We did pull the traptrix card.

I think providence has great potential, especially in the counter fairy/Burning abyss decks.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

The most common super was Tuning Magician (shocking). 

MVP of the tournament was Dinomist Rex. That thing was broken.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

> If there is a "Dracoverlord" monster and a non-Pendulum "Dracoslayer" monster on the field: *Shuffle as many cards on the field as possible into the Deck, then you can Special Summon 1 "Dracoslayer" or "Dracoverlord" monster from your Deck, ignoring its Summoning conditions.*



WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> > If there is a "Dracoverlord" monster and a non-Pendulum "Dracoslayer" monster on the field: Shuffle as many cards on the field as possible into the Deck, then you can Special Summon 1 "Dracoslayer" or "Dracoverlord" monster from your Deck, ignoring its Summoning conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.



    

The fuck? Near instant-win con? How the fuck is this balanced...?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

It isn't balanced. At all.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> It isn't balanced. At all.



So, you have one of each dracoslayer on the field, and like 2 face downs, with pendulum scales set up, backup as many fucking cards to the deck on your opponent's side of the field and then swing for game after pendulum summoning from the xtra deck???

Who thought this card was a good idea?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

Konami did, apparently.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 10, 2016)

Isn't there movie coming out this year... I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that there would be?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, there is.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that card. Still, that's really damn busted, but at least it's a *little* situational.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

Have of the meta plays Dracoslayer/overlord + Ignister though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 10, 2016)

What an episode. Crow indeed got BTFO. Never thought I'd see the day. I'll never doubt the *EGAO* again.


Invasion via hand glider. Fucking really? R.I.P my sides.



Linkofone said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

Dude that's some Team Rocket style invasion plan.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Have of the meta plays Dracoslayer/overlord + Ignister though.


I don't know. I don't think Dracoverlord was seeing much play in the TCG, although with the new card in BOSH....


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

I mean, it is a super rare that is 20 dollars.


----------



## lacey (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.


Wait, this looks like that card that I heard would "conclude" the Dracoslayer story arc by having the player make the choice as to who won. I forget the name, but I know people were bitching about it. 

Konmai at its finest.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK. KONAMI.



What the fuck is wrong with them?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2016)

The pain, yall. The pain.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 11, 2016)

Nevertheless, PREPARE YOUR MAGIC DRAINS AND DARK BRIBES! 
I mean, even Dark Bribe should be good, because it can hit both Spells and Traps; doesn't matter if it gives your opponent a card, if it means preventing your field from getting swiped.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 11, 2016)

It is even better with Dank Law.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Jan 11, 2016)

Always nice to wreck those shitty Pendulum decks


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 11, 2016)

Bakura


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 11, 2016)

I mean, Train Dolls are strong.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 11, 2016)

Although I am glad that the TCG doesn't have 3 Skill Drain.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2016)

Jack sure is hard to please


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2016)

>tfw you beat BUYwings and jack still isn't pleased


----------



## Tapion (Jan 12, 2016)

Ninja boy is up next.

Please new ninja cards

PLEASE

ANYTHING

SYNCHRO FUSION ANYTHING BUT XYZ


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2016)

Jack has high standards.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2016)

There's another Haoh card


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdP0c5HVjpk[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone was able to translate the text on the OF's trap card:



> Fusion Trench
> Continuos
> Effect: Monsters cannot attack, except Fusion Monsters. Once per turn, if a player did not Normal or Special Summon a non-Fusion monster this turn, 1 Fusion Monster they control can attack directly.



Sora will probably utilize this to OTK the Jobelisk Force. Maybe we'll get a Des-Toy Wolf debut finally.

Pretty sure Tsukikage isn't going to go just yet.

And hey, this is bound to be one of the best looking episodes. Ebina and Hara are both on this.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2016)

What did I say a few weeks ago about that card (Huge Revolution Is Over)? 

I knew it was gonna be good.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2016)

So this is a meme now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2016)

So Pendulum Storm's price is very good. CoreTCG has it less than a Dollar, and it's a very good card as well. Sure, Wavering Eyes is a tad bit better, but you don't have to play Pendulum monsters to use Wavering Eyes. 
On top of that, it's effective when you're not playing Pendulums. 
I mean, Wavering-Eyes'd your opponent's scales AND pop a card that doesn't target? Count me in. 

In the meantime, it seems that Infinity's price is slowly decreasing. Sadly, not enough, since I don't wanna pay $75 for an Xyz monster.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

Forbidden Dress + Anjelly = possibly the best combination against PePe and Kozmos.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure about Pepe, since they can make Ignister.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

*Relevant news:*

*1). More info on how the new Gold Series look like.*



*2). Yu-Gi-Oh! Day top 8 Tokens.*



*3). DracoPals are losing to other various decks in larger tournaments (OCG)*

Shining Victories

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Not sure about Pepe, since they can make Ignister.



They can go ahead and try. They'll get stopped by Breakthrough Skill, Fiendish Chain, Bottomless Trap Hole, Solemn Warning, Solemn Strike, Time-Space Trap Hole, etc. 

But go ahead and try.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> They can go ahead and try. They'll get stopped by Breakthrough Skill, Fiendish Chain, Bottomless Trap Hole, Solemn Warning, Solemn Strike, Time-Space Trap Hole, etc.
> 
> But go ahead and try.



But I have Trap Stun active that turn.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

They don't run that card. If they do, they're terribad. It is inconsistent, slow, and almost useless in that deck. 

It can't stop book of moon either (which I run).  Which means, you still lose.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

I want to build an Aromage deck, and Blue-Eyes deck to be honest. Bleehhh, more fail to talk about.

I'd build a Moonlight one too, but the dependency on Pendulums turns me off from them. And I don't really care for Crimson Fox's effects either.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

If you want to build it, go for it.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

I guess, I just get lost in what would be good support cards, that sort of stuff.

I mainly like the Aromages because the designs are good, and I like the theme of the cards themselves.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

That's why you play test. 

The deck is so cheap. I think I might just pick up 3 more Jasmines and make another build.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> They don't run that card. If they do, they're terribad. It is inconsistent, slow, and almost useless in that deck.
> 
> It can't stop book of moon either (which I run).  Which means, you still lose.


>terribad for running a card that stops powerful traps that would fuck over Pendulums
Seems legit.

Book can only stop 1 monster tho, so it can't stop other Pendulum monsters, scales, or even the summon itself.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, set that Trap Stun. That's one less monster you drew with for your turn. There's more chance of your opponent otking you. You can't search for it, and are literally depending on one card to save yourself for a Notice or a Warning. 

Yeah, all I had to do is to stop your Ignister, and you lose. You can't do anything to the Hootcake that was summoned by Madolche Anjelly and protected by Forbidden Dress.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

I tested this build against PePe and Kozmos a lot. If they can't get pass Hootcake, they immediately lose next turn. Tiaramisu is the most Anti-Kozmos/Pendulum.dek monster ever. It has been years, and Konami still hasn't made a monster as powerful.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2016)

I kind of want to make a Maldoche deck too haha. 

But XYZ just isn't my thing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah, set that Trap Stun. That's one less monster you drew with for your turn. There's more chance of your opponent otking you. You can't search for it, and are literally depending on one card to save yourself for a Notice or a Warning.
> 
> Yeah, all I had to do is to stop your Ignister, and you lose. You can't do anything to the Hootcake that was summoned by Madolche Anjelly and protected by Forbidden Dress.


Alright then, replace Trap Stun with Danko Swagga.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a Veiler.


----------



## lacey (Jan 14, 2016)

WE FINALLY GET A HINT OF YURI'S DECK I'M CRY





> The "Fusion Dragon" makes its appearance!
> Facing off against Yuugo's "Clear Wing", Yuuri fuses his "Predator Plants" monsters and summons his Dragon ace!
> 
> Predator Plants Moray Nepenthes
> ...


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 14, 2016)

Yuri x Aki confirmed


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 14, 2016)

At least it isn't a loli.


----------



## lacey (Jan 14, 2016)

Yuri is coverting with a Synchro user, while using a deck that's reminiscent of an XYZ archetype. And he plays Fusions.

Yuri certaintly knows how to get around.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2016)

I didn't expect plants 

I hope they live up to the hype. I mean for all of Yuto being a big shot, his archetype is kind of shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 15, 2016)

I got an Infinity now. It is all over.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 15, 2016)

Welp, it looks like Pendulum Sorcerer is now $100 and Infinity's now about $60-$70. 
Meanwhile, Rafflesia's now $25, but Twin Twister's now going for $11 a piece.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 15, 2016)

One thing I like about collectors, they value my old collector cards pretty high, and don't care too about prices of new cards like Infinity.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvfp8L1FE9k[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Jan 15, 2016)

That Haranamation


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2016)

Those eyebrows. 

It's still kind of funny how the threatening one has purple/pink hair.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2016)

We split 5 boxes, pulled 2 sorceror and 2 infinity, bunch of ultimate providences, the busterblader synchro and Kozmojo. Pretty decent pull all around.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Those eyebrows.
> 
> It's still kind of funny how the threatening one has purple/pink hair.



It really isn't. They're colors just like any other.


----------



## lacey (Jan 16, 2016)

Yuri is clearly the manliest out of all of them.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2016)

So I've been testing a Red-Eyes deck that purely involves the Xyz monsters and some Synchros with the key factor of the Graveyard for summon powers, and man... it can be very inconsistent and whatnot. However, it does work if I managed to dump the Red-Eyes Dragons into the graveyard and use it to take advantage the cards that works amazing with it (Red-Eyes Return and Red-Eyes Spirit).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

That being said I've literally never lost to Red Eyes with D/D/Ds


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 16, 2016)

D/D/Ds have a good match-up against Red-Eyes. However, Red-Eyes have a decent match-up against a large amount of decks purely because of the burn damage and the ability to have a boss monster that is immune to destruction effects.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah they do. It just never works out well for them because D'arc just wrecks the deck too hard (Leonidas did alright when I still used it as well) and their monsters can't keep up with mine. I keep surprising myself with the boards I can setup early on these days.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2016)

Well of course D/D/D wouldn't have trouble against Red-Eyes. Their shits' bigger than Red-Eyes and can neutralize damage.


----------



## lacey (Jan 16, 2016)

> Episode 90: 革命の狼煙 - Kakumei no Noroshi
> (The Beacon of Revolution)
> Yuya arrives before Reira, who was fighting to protect Serena! In order to protect Reira and Serena, Yuya begins a Duel, but Barrett then arrives to aid the Obelisk Force?!
> 
> ...



That's a huge cast list.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Well of course D/D/D wouldn't have trouble against Red-Eyes. Their shits' bigger than Red-Eyes and can neutralize damage.



There was one effective player who used Scarlight Red Demon's Dragon pretty well on me, but I managed to rebound. I mean I do have counters to burn damage of course, but Red Eyes decks while they do a lot of burn damage in one go, they can't just do it whenever they want which screws them over to begin with.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There was one effective player who used Scarlight Red Demon's Dragon pretty well on me, but I managed to rebound.


Might as well as upgrade it to the other Red Dragon Archfiend monsters to me, unless he wasn't playing a deck that dedicates to RDA. 

In the meantime, look at that sexy mat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

The whole "throne" thing reminds me of Ragnorok and Kali Yuga.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 16, 2016)

Serena said:


> Yuri is clearly the manliest out of all of them.



Isn't he the only one that hasn't ever cried on-screen yet. 

Also he enjoys kidnapping all the Ruris


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

I just had the funniest duel. It was basically the equivalent of the graduation match between Jaden and Zane.

So it was me playing D/D/D against Kozmos, which is an awful matchup for me, but now that I have Crystal Wing which hard counters them I can fight back. So I bust my ass and summon it and turn things around and my opponent manages to get Forerunner out and set two cards. Obviously they're traps so I went and summoned Siegfried for some protection. So I attack his Forerunner with Crystal Wing and he uses Storming Mirror Force, which I negate with Siegfried (my opponent then argues this is BS, but let's it go), then I attack again and Crystal Wing has gained 2800, so then he uses Honest and I negate it and gain MORE but then he played another Honest 

Yeah I lost but it was pretty amusing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 16, 2016)

Guess this is why Honest should've never moved to 2, but oh well. 
It definitely sounds like an interesting match tho. 

Speaking of which, .

But in the meantime for me, I'm still crying that we still haven't gotten Fire King Island into the TCG (and the worst part is that it would've been perfect for me to get them in Breakers of Shadow, a set where its counterpart Nebtabyss was imported).
Konami, Fire King Island import when.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2016)

It was interesting at least, which is more than I can say for my past duels against Kozmos, sans one of them which was pretty awesome.

Fire Kings are usually pretty fun opponents for me. They make for a good match against D/D/Ds in how they revive and wipe the field, but it's not so overwhelming that I can't deal with it and usually I end up winning because I end up with so much prep in my grave, field, and hand. Also Gate let's me keep my hand advantage.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 17, 2016)

Serena said:


> That's a huge cast list.



Flashback or what?


----------



## lacey (Jan 17, 2016)

Xeo's got the right idea here. 

Was not expecting to see so many different expressions from Yuri. What a sinnamon roll.

And Yugo, bless his heart, he said that Yuzu lives on in his heart. Someone please tell him she's still alive, I feel awful for him.


----------



## lacey (Jan 17, 2016)

I fucking hate the daddy kink, but this is an exception


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 18, 2016)

Creepy as fuck.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Might as well as upgrade it to the other Red Dragon Archfiend monsters to me, unless he wasn't playing a deck that dedicates to RDA.
> 
> In the meantime, look at that sexy mat.



Wait a sec... I cant see the Yugo mat! That monarch playmat is obscuring the picture man. sheesh..


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry friend, can't find the Yugo mat anywhere to post it here. Besides, Yugo already has a Crystal-Winged Synchro Dragon mat with him as well lately. 
Besides, even if I despise Monarchs, the playmat is really awesome. 

Which reminds me... I didn't notice that Aither is a female until I saw the picture. 


In the meantime, I can't stop laughing at this. xD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 18, 2016)

V-Jump





> Dragon Knight of Creation
> lV 4 LIGHT ????-type / ???? ATK / ???? DEF
> [blurred Effect]








> Arkbrave Dragon
> Light Dragon / Effect
> LV7 2400/2000
> (1) If this card is Special Summoned from the Graveyard: You can banish as many face-up Spell/Trap Cards your opponent controls as possible, and if you do, this card gains 200 ATK and DEF for each banished.
> (2) During the Standby Phase of the next turn after this card was sent to the Graveyard, and if this card stays in the Graveyard: You can target 1 Level 7 or 8 Dragon-Type monster in your Graveyard, except “Arkbrave Dragon”; Special summon it.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 18, 2016)

Reiji on the first scan looks boss. It's like he's mirroring Kaiba's pose from the movie poster


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2016)

It does doesn't it? Seriously, when is he going to duel again?


----------



## lacey (Jan 18, 2016)

That Arkbrave dragon


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 18, 2016)

New characters revealed for the movie.


----------



## lacey (Jan 18, 2016)

I...literally don't even know what to think.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2016)

The only one even close to decent looking is the blond character.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2016)

A bunch of freaks.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2016)

YCS Sydney 2016 Day 1 Deck Breakdown
January 16th, 2016 - 12:08

YCS Sydney is now in full swing, and there’s 855 players all keen to test their Dueling prowess! Here’s a breakdown of the Decks that people are playing in the event today!


Deck type 	# Played 	
Performapal Performage 	195 	
Magician 	70 	
Kozmo 	67 	
HERO 	39 	
Satellarknight 	33 	
Mermail Atlantean 	33 	
Burning Abyss 	27 	
Deskbot 	24 	
Infernoid 	17 	
Majespecter 	16 	
Madolche 	14 	
Lightsworn 	14 
Fluffal 	13 	
Blackwing 	13 	
Igknight 	11 	
Burn 	11 	
Graydle 	11 	
D/D/D 	10 	
Exodia 	9 	
Yang Zing 	9 	
Dinomist 	9 	
PSY-Frame 	9 	
Six Samurai 	9 	
Yosenju 	8 	
Noble Knight 	7 	
Red-Eyes 	6 	
Blue-Eyes 	6 	
Cyber Dragon 	6 	
Geargia 	5 	
Synchron 	5 	
Other 	149 
TOTAL 	855

Surprised that more people played Madolches than Blackwangs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm surprised that Deskbots are so popular, but I guess they're pretty effective for how cheap they are.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 19, 2016)

> Red-Eyes 6
> Blue-Eyes 6



...wat.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2016)

I assume that some of them are good players.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 19, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I assume that some of them are good players.


I guess they are very eager to play old school dragons.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2016)

It is not the same. :l


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

It seems like everyone has had ninja training 

Damn Sora set up a pretty crazy board. That continuous spell could be pretty handy.

Then it gets to the the preview and I hear Shinji and just no.

Also is it me or was the Yuri and Yugo conversation just there to make them like "cute" or something. I'm really not sure what other word to use for it, but at least we got the YUUGO joke again.


----------



## lacey (Jan 19, 2016)

PePe still taking the dueling world by force, it seems. 

Des-Toy Sanctuary has really detailed art, so it will probably see a release down the road.

If anything, Yugo's conversation with Yuri allows Yuzu to remain safe. Since Yugo thinks she's dead, Yuri is thrown off her trail. Either he's aware that she's alive and he'll keep looking for her, or he'll believe Yugo and end up tracking down her "murderer" Sergei...which will lead him to Jean.

And we all know what would happen then.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 19, 2016)

still waiting on that Yuya and Yuzu reunion they have not been face to face in forever.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> PePe still taking the dueling world by force, it seems.
> 
> Des-Toy Sanctuary has really detailed art, so it will probably see a release down the road.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if it got a release either.

It didn't really seem like Yuri even understood what he meant or he just didn't take him seriously, but I wouldn't mind the plot going in that direction.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 19, 2016)

Yuri's expressions this episode and his and Yugo's convo had me rolling. Also, glad to see ninja bro ain't dead. Feared the worst, but should've known better than expect jobelisk to do more than job.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2016)

The first picture of Yuri reminded me of a cat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2016)

I like the fourth one best 

Who walks like that?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2016)

A champion


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought that champions made big strides forward with coats that jut out backwards


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't decide which I like more. The smug from the second one or the back walk in the fourth.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 20, 2016)

Man, the first shot is definitely great to me. To think that some creepy bastard can look like that.


----------



## lacey (Jan 20, 2016)

The first one is great because he's repeating what Yugo said to him earlier. When Yuri asked if Yugo was a Fusion user, Yugo curses at him then says "Are you making fun of me?" When Yuri asks about Yuzu, Yugo says she's "right here!" pointing to his chest, and that's when Yuri makes that face and says "Are you making fun of me?" 

Honestly, their conversation was great. And it was nice to see the writers make Yuri a little more human in his personality and behaviour. He's not just a cold and twisted boy, he's also a playful troll, and I love it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I thought that champions made big strides forward with coats that jut out backwards



You're mistaking champions for Gods.


----------



## lacey (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a present for you guys.



<3


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 21, 2016)

That is truly a great gift. I thank thee.


----------



## lacey (Jan 21, 2016)

I have plenty more, but I'll share them tomorrow.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm all caught up on my YGOmons.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2016)

I managed to 2-0 PSY-Frames 

I hate when you get really fun hands and your opponents just quit on you.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 21, 2016)

Forgot that I didn't watched the final part of the duel against Crow, and man... Apeshit Yuya savaged Crow's ass real good. 
But yeah, the latest episode is somewhat enjoyable. Really like the conversation between Yuri and Yugo, although I find it kinda awkward just how he says that Yuzu is in his heart (but I do like the reaction from Yuri).


Meanwhile, the YGO community is asking for Naturia Beast to be banned. It's kinda a big "what the fuck" moment to me, since Nat. Beast isn't really gamebreaking.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> You're mistaking champions for Gods.



You're mistaking fictional card game players for gods. 

How very Linkofone of you


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 21, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You're mistaking fictional card game players for gods.
> 
> How very Linkofone of you



It is very me of me.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 21, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Forgot that I didn't watched the final part of the duel against Crow, and man... Apeshit Yuya savaged Crow's ass real good.
> But yeah, the latest episode is somewhat enjoyable. Really like the conversation between Yuri and Yugo, although I find it kinda awkward just how he says that Yuzu is in his heart (but I do like the reaction from Yuri).
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the YGO community is asking for Naturia Beast to be banned. It's kinda a big "what the fuck" moment to me, since Nat. Beast isn't really gamebreaking.



Na. beast is much easier and better than the lvl 6 Naturia synchro with traps. Also, here:

Link removed

Also, this is from yugioh wikia:



> As I am not a Judge myself, I am not sure of any recent rulings that may say this, however my friend says that YuGiOhPro follows this concept and that Judges have been told that it is correct. Can I get validation or conflictions regarding this? --LordGeovanni- (Talk To Me) *Kupo* 06:59, November 18, 2014 (UTC)
> 
> When a pendulum is activated as a spell, it is treated as a spell then and can be negated as such, meaning Beast, Magic Jammer and the like can negate their activations (this destroys them and sends them to the graveyard, not the extra deck, as they were not on the field when they died). this makes some interesting things happen with Cursed Seal of the Forbidden Spell, see its rulings (and the fact that there are rulings on CSotFS vs Pendulums also proves you were correct).
> 
> on the second point, your friend is Dead wrong, Pendulum summoning is inherent, thus starts no chain. NOTHING "Activates", you simply declare you are doing so and do so, just like with synchro or xyzs summons. This means you cannot chain MST to a pendulum summoning (as it does not start a chain, they must MST before you declare it or they are out of luck)



Stopping pendulum with very easy to summon lvl 5 synchro is pretty neat imo.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2016)

Farmgirl looks like she's about to get raped in that picture


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2016)

Nah, YGO players are horrible, but cant do shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2016)

Lol, I didn't even notice Dekatron, Dante, and Neptabyss.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 22, 2016)

That's probably the point


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 22, 2016)

That was Dekatron? I couldn't tell, since I thought it was a Edge <insert tool> Imp.


----------



## lacey (Jan 22, 2016)

Uugh, don't remind me of how solid the animation for the movie is. Arc-V's went through the shithole because of it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 22, 2016)

But at least the movie's looking good. 
It's always a Marginal Benefit vs Marginal Cost in this case. 


In the meantime, looks like the Monarchs structure deck is leaked.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 22, 2016)

Serena said:


> Uugh, don't remind me of how solid the animation for the movie is. Arc-V's went through the shithole because of it.



It's kind of depressing, but it's just how things were.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 23, 2016)

Two news announced.

1. It's about time the TCG will have access to these cards (mainly the first one).





Utopia will be released on March 1rst while Stardust will be released on April 1rst.

2. It seems that Astral Pack is not the only set with Ultimate Rares now. They've confirmed an OTS Tournament Pack.



> Tournament season is back in full swing! To start the New Year, the Yu-Gi-Oh! TRADING CARD GAME is ready to unleash this year’s first tournament pack – Official Tournament Store (OTS) Tournament Pack 1. OTS Tournament Pack 1 will not only contain some of the most popular tournament-level cards such as The White Stone of Legend, Droll & Lock Bird, and Vanity’s Fiend, but it’s also one of the only ways Duelists can get ahold of Ultimate Rare cards! OTS Tournament Packs are sold EXCLUSIVELY to Konami’s Official Tournament Stores and are used as participation prizes or tournament prizing for Duelists entering local tournaments.


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

> Episode 91: めぐりあう運命 ? Meguriau Unmei
> (A Fateful Encounter)
> Barrett has driven Yuya into a corner. At that moment, Sora manages to get to Reira and Serena?s location and let out his true feelings. However, Yuri is right behind him?!
> 
> ...


lmao
goodbye sora
never wanted to know you


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

> tfw u wanna play YGOPro
> tfw it keeps crashing when you try to start a duel


----------



## Tapion (Jan 23, 2016)

Its worth the struggle

I ain't got time doing moves manually 



>Supreme King's card

>Only works for Dragon types


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

It's not worth it when it crashes every time you want to start a duel. 

And um..._duh?_ Yuya's the new Supreme King and he uses dragons.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 23, 2016)

Old Supreme king support when? 

Just use Dev pro. 

Fiend types are my fave, yet I've never ran DDDs before. Weird. I managed to make a decent evil hero deck with that fiend Kaiju tho. Still experimenting.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 23, 2016)

You should give D/D/D a shot. They're a lot of fun.

And yeah, agreed. GX needs attention now, DM has had enough.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 23, 2016)

Evil heros need to be standalone. Fleshed out and Evil heroes would look more appealing.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 23, 2016)

I will tackle DDDs eventually. 

Cards I wish would get a bit of support are: 

1. CyberDark
2. Evil Hero 
3. Guardians


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 23, 2016)

Tapion said:


> I will tackle DDDs eventually.
> 
> Cards I wish would get a bit of support are:
> 
> ...



Bolded would be interesting. Edge, Keel and Horn are all lvl 4 and could be used for Xyz, you could add a tuner for synchro possibly as well. What would be really cool is a fusion of Cyber Dragon and CyberDark. Kinda want to see what could come from that.


----------



## lacey (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm just going to wait out a proper patch for YGOPro and leave it at that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh look, Regional Qualifier in Elizabeth, New Jersey, is cancelled. This is the second time I've seen something like this happened. Guess someone was accidentally playing Heavy Storm there, it seems. 



Tapion said:


> I will tackle DDDs eventually.
> 
> Cards I wish would get a bit of support are:
> 
> ...



CyberDarks and Guardians are definitely the decks that deserves better support. CyberDarks are a little "eh", since it needs more consistency and support. Guardians are kinda garbage, and needs a fresh new set of support (on top of that, Elma is still banned. If they'd errata'd it to Once per turn, then it would kill off all the loops).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 23, 2016)

I used to live not far from Elizabeth.

Also a release of Jim's fossil archetype would be nice. I think they made it into a game.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2016)

Evil Hero needs support.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 24, 2016)

Trying some winged kuriboh shenanigans.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 24, 2016)

Shun this week 
Gallager was a pimp too


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2016)

I barely talk about the Japanime. Too much spoilers, dood.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 25, 2016)

There's a rumor about Dark Planet's leak. From what I've heard, it's a level 10 that can't be Special Summoned except by its own effect (in which, you can Special Summon it by banishing 2 Kozmo monsters from your field and/or graveyard; it can even be Special Summoned from the Graveyard for that matter). It can also negate Monster effects and banish them, but I'm not sure about the cost (it says return 2 Banished Kozmo monster, but I don't know if it's returning them to the deck, placing them to the graveyard, or even adding them to the hand).

Either way, I think it's going to see more play than Eclipser.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 25, 2016)

So accurate.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 25, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> So accurate.



A pokemon equilavent of this is you soft resetting like 100s of times to get a decent IV Ho-Oh and your friend runs into a Shiny one with Perfect IVs on his 1st try and catches it with a mere pokeball.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2016)

I know Shun is Falconman and whatnot but how does this even work? How light are they that they go flying like that?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2016)

> I know Shun is Falconman and whatnot but how does this even work? How light are they that they go flying like that?



I think the real question is how strong is Shun instead.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm talking about the physics of it. I know it's anime, but the guy he uppercuts goes entirely horizontal.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

So this happened.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

ALSO! MORE!


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 













They look beautiful.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2016)

I do wonder what does the SR stand for. Just noticed it was something different.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 26, 2016)

Shun was such a damn treat this weak. The rare occasions where people skip the dueling and go straight to the ass beating destroys my sides every time. And that boombox.

Also, Yuya, come on. Simply going for OERD would have OTK'd the dude. Why are you shitting your pantsu?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

Going OERD would have probably collapsed the building.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing Yuugo and Yuuri go at it next week. And I'm guessing Yuya's battle doesn't go well seeing as he's chained up himself >_> 

And with Reira suffering from PTSD like symptoms, I'm guessing Sora's going to have to show up.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, I think Sora will show up. 

-----------------

Also, to those who play the card game. Please vote. Please don't vote for S0.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 26, 2016)

First time seeing Kira around these parts. 

Cant that Odd eyes rebellion dragon solve his problems?


----------



## KingofNone (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah it should.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2016)

Wasn't a big fan of this episode. First is Yuya reminding himself that he's supposed to make people "smile" with his dueling, then Shinji Karl Marx-incarnate appeared (which auto-lost my interest in the episode), and the last thing is that the duel against Barrett really has no hype or intense atmosphere (unlike the duel where he faced against Reiji). Thankfully, next episode looks promising.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2016)

Tapion said:


> First time seeing Kira around these parts.
> 
> Cant that Odd eyes rebellion dragon solve his problems?



I was taking my sweet time watching this series. Up until November of last year, I had only watched up to episode 12 (was difficult to get into) but started binging on Arc V once the first tournament started and the storyline started picking up with talk of multiple dimensions. I finally caught up a little over two weeks ago. 

Now, I'm waiting each week for episodes to come out. Such a pain really...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 26, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Wasn't a big fan of this episode. First is Yuya reminding himself that he's supposed to make people "smile" with his dueling, then Shinji Karl Marx-incarnate appeared (which auto-lost my interest in the episode), and the last thing is that the duel against Barrett really has no hype or intense atmosphere (unlike the duel where he faced against Reiji). Thankfully, next episode looks promising.



Karl Marx wasn't anything like that 

That being said Shinji was oddly helpful this episode which had me laughing. I didn't like how Yuya pretty much PISed just because Barrett is supposed to be good despite his cards sucking.



Kira Yamato said:


> Now, I'm waiting each week for episodes to come out. Such a pain really...



Yeah, this show is really hard to wait for.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2016)

> That being said Shinji was oddly helpful this episode which had me laughing. I didn't like how Yuya pretty much PISed just because Barrett is supposed to be good despite his cards sucking.



Pretty sure that was accidental.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

Someone do a scaling for me, please. 



Breaker is a little taller than Yami Yugi, Mobius is much bigger than Breaker.



Mobius isn't the biggest monarch. In fact, Granmarg is. 



How big would Erebus the Underworld Monarch be?


----------



## Tapion (Jan 27, 2016)

If you take the distance between Erebus and the other monarchs as well, then he's really huge. Mobius is prolly like the length of Erebus' middle finger or his entire hand.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Karl Marx wasn't anything like that
> 
> That being said Shinji was oddly helpful this episode which had me laughing. I didn't like how Yuya pretty much PISed just because Barrett is supposed to be good despite his cards sucking.



I guess that would be insulting to Marx, since Shinji doesn't deserve any glory. 

But yes, he was helpful. I did liked how they toned his attitude and balls down a bit unlike the part where he goes full-Trump (by stirring up some shit). At least that's history, and I can only hope that he gets better. 


Didn't relies that Erebus would be a BIG mafaka, just by looking at the art.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

He really is THAT big.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Tapion said:


> First time seeing Kira around these parts.
> 
> Cant that Odd eyes rebellion dragon solve his problems?


It could. Panther Predator doesn't float unless it's destroyed in battle, so he could use its effect to destroy it instead. Barret takes 1600 damage, Yuya uses an overlay unit, direct attacks for game.

But there's bound to be an additional effect to one of Barret's traps, so I doubt it'll go that smoothly. Seeing as how Yuya seems to start going berserk in the preview, OERD probably won't be summoned until then.

If Yuri and Yugo do indeed start dueling this episode, and they get their dragons out on the field ASAP, the shot of Yuya going beserk could be the end of the next episode. His duel with Barret takes about 3 episodes, with the supposed climax being when Yuri, Yugo, and Yuya have all 4 dragons on the field. I expect most of the episode to be taken up by dialogue. Sora, Yuri, Barret, Yuya, Selena, Reira, and Yugo will all be in one place. Sora has some things to say, and Yuri's appearance is bound to cause an uproar amoungst the cast. I don't expect a lot of actual dueling to occur in this episode.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Wasn't a big fan of this episode. First is Yuya reminding himself that he's supposed to make people "smile" with his dueling, then Shinji Karl Marx-incarnate appeared (which auto-lost my interest in the episode), and the last thing is that the duel against Barrett really has no hype or intense atmosphere (unlike the duel where he faced against Reiji). Thankfully, next episode looks promising.


Actually, Yuya's thought train when he drew Smile World is actually a nice piece of character development. He does still want to make people smile with his dueling, but he knows he's in a situation where he can't, and so he chooses to battle - which is something he's been arguing with himself about ever since he came to City.

Hopefully the duel with Barret will pick up more once the dragons are all on the field. Barret's gonna get fucking wrecked for sure either way.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

I mean ... any game with Xiangke and Xiangsheng magician in the Pendulum scales = Odd-Eyes Rebellion Dragon so far.


----------



## KingofNone (Jan 27, 2016)

So how long till Yuya turns into Season 4 Judai?


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Honestly? Probably not that much longer. Everything that's been happening regarding him and the rest of the boys and their dragons is leading up to something akin to Judai in season 4. ):


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think that would be a bad thing. It was fun seeing Judai all serious, but nice once he rediscovered himself again.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think anyone enjoyed Jaden being in serious mode for almost the entire 4th season. It actually made me stop watching it for a while. 

However, it was a good place to develop other protagonists without Jaden stealing all of the spotlight.


----------



## KingofNone (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised he hasn't snapped by now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

I liked it because it was totally different after having watching the dub for 3 seasons. I should eventually go back and watch subbed GX. Along with the other characters getting treated well for the most part, it made the 4th season feel almost like an epilogue with the crazy shit happening in S3 and then Judai is more than noticeably overpowering in duels and what not. It was kind of a unique experience compared to what you see in a lot of other shows and that's what I liked about it. It was also nice to see how shit got to him last season.

It's a shame that the duel with Yugi was such a jobfest. The writers had Judai literally walk into each and every one of Yugi's cards after having him as he was for the rest of the season.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

KingofNone said:


> I'm honestly surprised he hasn't snapped by now.



Another chance to post this  video 

[YOUTUBE]http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFQYL2JsXZU[/YOUTUBE]

...not sure why the tags aren't working

He's honestly snapped a few times but it's easy to seperate from his base personality.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

He literally acted like Naruto when Sasuke was taken.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

No, that was seasons 3 with Jessie/Johan (and honestly made less sense than in Naruto) 

Season 4 was like "What if Naruto got hit with PTSD from everything and stopped goofing around randomly?"


----------



## KingofNone (Jan 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's honestly snapped a few times but it's easy to seperate from his base personality.



I don't mean going berserk. I mean something simliar to Reiji round 2 where he's just overly aggresive.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 27, 2016)

Serena said:


> Actually, Yuya's thought train when he drew Smile World is actually a nice piece of character development. He does still want to make people smile with his dueling, but he knows he's in a situation where he can't, and so he chooses to battle - which is something he's been arguing with himself about ever since he came to City.
> 
> Hopefully the duel with Barret will pick up more once the dragons are all on the field. Barret's gonna get fucking wrecked for sure either way.



If that's the case, then it's good to have him relies that he's in battle where "putting smiles into people" doesn't work. Granted, I still like how he wants to make people smile and wants to follow his father's footsteps, but how he's doing it can be cringeworthy in my opinion.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

I mean it could be used to give some hope to those around him despite not being the way to duel here. Reira sure needs it. That being said, Smile World isn't even a good card...in fact it's pretty bad.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> If that's the case, then it's good to have him relies that he's in battle where "putting smiles into people" doesn't work. Granted, I still like how he wants to make people smile and wants to follow his father's footsteps, but how he's doing it can be cringeworthy in my opinion.


From DMC's (from NAC) translation of the script:



> Yuya: Smile? (Egao Count: 97+1=98)
> But if I don?t fight, I won?t be able to protect Serena.
> 
> Yusho: Dueling can bring joy to people!
> ...


So yeah, his wants conflict with his needs, but he knows now that he has to fight before he can realize his dream at all.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Also, this just cracks me the fuck up:



> Crow: There’s no mistake about it!
> I saw them with my own eyes!
> 
> Captain Falcon: Academia, huh?
> ...



a) This is proof that Shun has been beating up the guards before. I'd like to think he wasn't sent to the lower levels before because the guards are secretly scared of him. 

b) Shun has been doing this frequently. Sawatari and Gongenzeka just have this "not this shit again" attitude about the whole thing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I mean it could be used to give some hope to those around him despite not being the way to duel here. Reira sure needs it. That being said, Smile World isn't even a good card...in fact it's pretty bad.



Oh, I never said it doesn't work. I do like the concept that Reira sees Yuya as an idol.
Who said that Smile World is even good? It sounds like an insult from his mother, just like how it was insulting to the kid when he received Tuning Magician from Jack. 



> So yeah, his wants conflict with his needs, but he knows now that he has to fight before he can realize his dream at all.



Which is why I'm glad that he's realizing it at this moment. 



> a) This is proof that Shun has been beating up the guards before. I'd like to think he wasn't sent to the lower levels before because the guards are secretly scared of him.
> 
> b) Shun has been doing this frequently. Sawatari and Gongenzeka just have this "not this shit again" attitude about the whole thing.



And this is why I like Shun.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Shit.

I just realized that bit with the "lower levels" wasn't about Shun, it was about some miscellaneous prisoner that was sick and tired of working there. Still, I'm pretty certain the guards are scared of Shun.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm talking about the physics of it. I know it's anime, but the guy he uppercuts goes entirely horizontal.


Shun attacks pressure points and centers of gravity (Notice how he hits their chests, which is the center of gravity in guys. That can send you flying.). Also uses his knees and elbows, which can be deadly even when someone who doesn't know shit about fighting uses them. 

That, and it's anime. It's exaggerated for badassery reasons. 

(only just now looking at the previous page lmao)


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 27, 2016)

I wonder where "Somewhere in California" is.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

Just ordered a ghost rare Dark Rebellion. 

Dreams do come true. 























I miss Yuto so fucking much


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2016)

Serena said:


> Also, this just cracks me the fuck up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shun has been edgy non-stop awesome since his introduction.


----------



## lacey (Jan 27, 2016)

and the more i see him, the farther away i get from yuto
i'm such a ho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

Serena said:


> and the more i see him, the farther away i get from yuto
> i'm such a ho





I mean I liked Yuto and he was especially badass in that first duel with Sawatori and that duel where he somehow just brushed off Sora, but he he seems to be more mellow as the series went on. Meanwhile Shun takes his shit up to 11 and is extremely physical on top of that with a cooler archetype in general (not that Phantom Knights aren't a cool looking one, but only the XYZ monster had some impact). Shun has all of those moments like OTKing the LDS Trio with a 16000+ monster,  the duel with Sora, the fucking Satellite Cannon vs Dennis, and so on.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 28, 2016)

I miss Yuto too.


----------



## lacey (Jan 28, 2016)

That's because Yuto was meant to be gentle. It's in his name for crying out loud. 

Yuto is the one that doesn't want to fight, that believes duels should be used for smiling, but he's forced to battle in a war (Like Yuya.). He doesn't want to hurt anyone, but he's filled with rage towards Academia and he can't forgive them. He's constantly struggling between not wanting to hurt anyone, and wanting to destroy Academia.

He would rather ask questions first, and shoot later. Shun is literally the opposite, to the point where Yuto had to keep him in line to a degree.

fuck i could go on and on about this, but I'm literally about to pass out from tiredness.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

I mean it's not like I didn't know that but being extreme is generally more entertaining than not.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haXNWOQt3Ig[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2016)

Was this discussed?

Shining Victories

[youtube]a6ZvaifSysU[/youtube]

The voice acting sounds really bad.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

I heard about it but this was my first experience with the dub outside of hearing the shitty OP.

It's not just the voices that are shitty, the promo itself is garbage.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2016)

4Kids just don't learn. :l


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

To be fair, Arc-V's trailers and whatnot in Japan were pretty bad as well.

While it's a great show now, it was honestly a bit hard to get into at first. I think they could have tried harder with the first few episodes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 28, 2016)

They weren't as bad as Zexal, that's why I kept watching it. 
Also, I was really tying to hype up the series at that time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

I was thinking of going for it when it started but ended up putting it off a good while and I think it was up to like ep 37-39 when I had caught up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

Out of curiosity, how did the series compare to your expectations?


----------



## lacey (Jan 28, 2016)

lmao

I've been following the dub for months, since it's been airing in Australia. 

Voice wise, the only good characters are Shun, Yuzu, Serena, the LDS trio, and Tsukikage. Everyone else is either only listenable, halfway decent, horrible at times and alright at others, or just straight up awful. Or, in the case of Hokuto's/Dennis' voice actor, they clearly enjoy their role, but (in the case of Dennis), the voice doesn't fit.

But, again, Shun's dub voice in particular, christ. This is his voice actor's first real gig, and he just nails it every time. It's so good. I honestly only watch the dub anymore just to see and hear Shun.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 28, 2016)

Reiji is too whispering. I mean he would be okay, if he didn't whisper 100% of the time even when he's supposed to be shouting


----------



## lacey (Jan 28, 2016)

Yet when Declan _does_ yell, he sounds like shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2016)

Serena said:


> Yet when *REJI* _does_ yell, he sounds like shit.



fixed, dont go 4kids on me mam.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 28, 2016)

Well we're speaking about the 4kids voices afterall


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

4Kids generally tended to have a pretty solid voice pool in the old days. Just look at DM, GX, and Pokemon. Do you really think Pokemon USA has better voices?

I haven't actually heard Shun's dub voice, but I heard the VA was very enthusiastic about the job. Interestingly enough, it's also his seiyuu's only anime role.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

So a while back, I dueled a bunch of guys from this particular clan and beat them all and they wanted me to join but I was like "I dunno" and now they're on again and the guy in charge picks someone to "test" me. I'm like yeah, fine since they were pretty good duels, but then the "tester" goes and rage quits because of Kali Yuga


----------



## lacey (Jan 28, 2016)

First thing's first:



> Episode 92: A Tragic Reunion
> 
> In order to protect Yuzu, Yuya rises to the occasion!
> During his Duel against Barrett, something abnormal occurs to Yuya once again! However, at that time, Sergey was approaching…!



And then...



Suigetsu said:


> fixed, dont go 4kids on me mam.





Xeogran said:


> Well we're speaking about the 4kids voices afterall


What Xeo said. That's how I differentiate between the dub version of the character, and the sub version. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> 4Kids generally tended to have a pretty solid voice pool in the old days. Just look at DM, GX, and Pokemon. Do you really think Pokemon USA has better voices?
> 
> I haven't actually heard Shun's dub voice, but I heard the VA was very enthusiastic about the job. Interestingly enough, it's also his seiyuu's only anime role.


I'm dead serious when I say that Matt Shipman is a damn good voice actor.  The dub actually made it better by inserting Rise Falcon's cry during the zoom-in on his eye. Still contending that 24 was one of the best dubbed episodes...outside of Yuto's scenes (Yuto's dub voice is so bad I rage every time).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2016)

It's a nice touch, but even then I still prefer the original voice. I'm not one of those people who hates dubs for being dubs, but it takes either a bad original seiyuu voice or a really damn good voice actor and the latter tends to be required even in the case of the former.

I still generally prefer anime I saw when I was younger on TV dubbed. Like G Gundam, Dragon Ball, or Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Out of curiosity, how did the series compare to your expectations?



The first few episodes were within expectation, considering that most of the fan base and I expected asspulls, and standard yugioh shenanigans.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm talking about as a whole.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm talking about as a whole.



Better than expectation. However, it is because of the throwbacks and meta decks in the show. I mean, Constellars, Gem-Knights, X-Sabers, and Prophecy in an anime? That's unheard of.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2016)

Well... I wouldn't say Prophecy were in the anime. They made a short debut with only 1 monster, but nothing like the decks used like Constellars and X-Sabers. If that weren't the case, then I might say Heroic Champions and Cyber Dragons made it to Arc-V as well. 

As for my opinion, I'd say it started off Ok (then again, that's how I felt with many series). Great matches in the Miami Championship and a great kickstart on the conflict. However, the Synchro Dimension was slightly a disappointment for me: first being an alternative universe version of the 5Ds world, second are the "Tops and Commons" being lazy terms, and third is some disappointment development towards the MC where even characters like Sawatari became likable to my taste (but lately, Yuya's slowly regaining my respect).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2016)

I know that Yuya isn't supposed to be a "strong" character in terms of personality, but I agree that his contradictory wishy-washyness is getting annoying. He was great in the Maiami Championships arc, but now he literally has to find his resolution in what he chooses in every single episode (it was really ridiculous when he was waiting between matches) and doesn't keep with it or have the capacity to switch things up depending on the situation which he should be doing.

With Sawatari I'm just disappointed that he's only been treated as a butt monkey since his duel with Yuya aside from maybe the Yugo duel. Maybe he's no Kurosaki, but he's actually good. There's been a few other weird moments for characters like Serena (Yugo underdog characterization was weird in that as well) and Kurosaki in their last duels as well. Reiji also keeps sitting (standing) on his ass.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2016)

I mean, I don't mind Yuya fighting himself/being wishy-washy for a small moment; all of the Main characters were like that (Both Atem and Yugi, Jaden, Yusei, and Yuma). However, it's when he's constantly being wishy-washy almost every single episode is quite pissing me off. Granted, I'm unsure which of the two were really bad about it: Yuya, or Jaden (Season 3 was cancer with the whole Dimension shit and Jaden doubting himself at the worst moment, but at least the Supreme Dark King looked badass in an armor and all).
Thankfully, with the invasion happening in the Synchro Dimension, it basically forced Yuya into character development/growing a pair. 

The only thing I don't like about Sawatari is that he's a cocky character (which is one of my pet peeves). Of all the types of characters that I despise the most, it's characters like him. However, I will give acknowledge that they've handled him slightly better after the duel against Yuto (in addition, I happened to like two of his major duels: Vs Yuya in the Tournament, and Vs. Yugo in the Friendship Cup; both of which really surprised me).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel the same. It's just too much of it for now. Wavering is fine, but he keeps acting this way non-stop when he'd made some kind of decision in the very last ep. GX S3 stuff was pretty damn dark (probably the darkest I've seen the series over a long arc)  and would have been even more so if his friends had stayed dead. You could really get why Judai was so fucked up by it. This isn't nearly as bad, but some of the stuff in the Battle Royale arc had some moments close to some of it but so far the whole "berserk" thing is treated separately from the base character which kind of protects Yuya himself from growing from it. It'll be interesting to see how the this turns out either way. It might be that Yugo gets beaten by Yuri and absorbed by Yuya now.

Sawatari vs Yuya is basically what I'm hoping "entertainment duels" in general turn out to be like by the end. It was a good duel in general, but the action cards, and the field actually made the duel even better. I could totally get how Sawatari came off of it the way he did.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Now that I'm rewatching a couple specific episodes I can't say I'm satisfied with Sora's development in this arc either. Yuya's second duel with Sora was really good too as far as using action cards without overly affecting the duel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2016)

I only watched the first 2-3 episodes of Yugioh 5Ds before dropping roughly 5 years ago. I mean dueling on bikes sounded kind of weird to me and it was hard to get into it. 

Out of curiosity I came across the MAL page and noticed that characters like Crow and Jack Atlas were also in 5D's. Looks like I dismissed the series a little too early. I'm probably going to start watching it once more.


----------



## lacey (Jan 30, 2016)

The only thing I can say is that after the Dark Signer's arc, you're better of skipping a huge chunk of the show after that. A lot of it is just badly written and drawn filler. The Ark Cradle arc towards the end isn't too bad (and there's a few duels in the tournament worth watching), and it makes for a nice, over the top final arc.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> I only watched the first 2-3 episodes of Yugioh 5Ds before dropping roughly 5 years ago. I mean dueling on bikes sounded kind of weird to me and it was hard to get into it.
> 
> Out of curiosity I came across the MAL page and noticed that characters like Crow and Jack Atlas were also in 5D's. Looks like I dismissed the series a little too early. I'm probably going to start watching it once more.



I had a tough time too, I dropped it like 2-3 times because the first arc lacks a strong opening the way some of the other series do or at least characters that are immediately likable. I didn't particularly like the duels for a while either and the speed spell instead of normal spell gimmick is one that never grew on it. That being said, around the end of S1, it becomes pretty awesome and the Dark Signer arc despite some issues is one of the best arcs in the series. After that it slows down and builds up the next arc with some filler and moves onto bigger things (another tournament) before getting pretty crazy at the end.

I ended up liking it and overall it was a strong experience, but it did have its issues. Jack and Crow are both in it, yeah, I hear the guy who directs Arc-V is the same guy who did 5D's so that's probably him working some influences, but the Synchro Dimension is like a semi-simplified version of the 5D's setting. I'd say Crow is overall about the same in either series, but Jack gets really awesome in the Dark Signer arc. The retcons afterward pissed me off, though.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 30, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> I only watched the first 2-3 episodes of Yugioh 5Ds before dropping roughly 5 years ago. I mean dueling on bikes sounded kind of weird to me and it was hard to get into it.
> 
> Out of curiosity I came across the MAL page and noticed that characters like Crow and Jack Atlas were also in 5D's. Looks like I dismissed the series a little too early. I'm probably going to start watching it once more.



You don't have to watch 5Ds to get into Arc-V, since the characters are different (granted, they're identical by many things, but they're just parallel versions; on top of everything else, they didn't have Yusei in the series). Granted, it is a kickass series in my opinion, but what Musubi said.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm seriously still pissed at the retcons. I think I heard either here or somewhere else that Carly's seiyuu was involved in some cult or something so they reduced her role, but...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> *You don't have to watch 5Ds to get into Arc-V*, since the characters are different (granted, they're identical by many things, but they're just parallel versions; on top of everything else, they didn't have Yusei in the series). Granted, it is a kickass series in my opinion, but what Musubi said.



That was never my intention. I'm enjoying Arc V as it's own series, but figured I would give 5Ds a chance since I noticed a couple of characters that both series share even if it's just shared name and appearances. I've done this plenty of times (i.e. watching Tusbasa Chronicles after enjoying Card Captor Sakura)

I initially put ARC V on hold (11 episodes into it) for over a year before deciding to start watching it again. 

I've picked up series after initially dropping them many times. For example,

TTGL (over a year later)
Nana (6 years later)
Paradise Kiss (7 years later)
Honey and Clover (10 years later)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2016)

TTGL is another show I almost dropped.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 30, 2016)

Kira Yamato said:


> That was never my intention. I'm enjoying Arc V as it's own series, but figured I would give 5Ds a chance since I noticed a couple of characters that both series share even if it's just shared name and appearances. I've done this plenty of times (i.e. watching Tusbasa Chronicles after enjoying Card Captor Sakura)
> 
> I initially put ARC V on hold (11 episodes into it) for over a year before deciding to start watching it again.
> 
> ...



Ah, misunderstood you then. Need to stop making comments during the night times.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Well... I wouldn't say Prophecy were in the anime. They made a short debut with only 1 monster, but nothing like the decks used like Constellars and X-Sabers. If that weren't the case, then I might say Heroic Champions and Cyber Dragons made it to Arc-V as well.
> 
> As for my opinion, I'd say it started off Ok (then again, that's how I felt with many series). Great matches in the Miami Championship and a great kickstart on the conflict. However, the Synchro Dimension was slightly a disappointment for me: first being an alternative universe version of the 5Ds world, second are the "Tops and Commons" being lazy terms, and third is some disappointment development towards the MC where even characters like Sawatari became likable to my taste (but lately, Yuya's slowly regaining my respect).



Well, here's the thing. No one would go into Hierophant of Prophecy without actually playing a specific build of Prophecy. 1). It doesn't have a good effect outside of Prophecy, 2). There would have been much better XYZs to go into. Constellars, X-Sabers, and Prophecy were all meta at some point. When were Heroic Champions and/or Cyber Dragons meta (No, splashing Cyber Dragon into every deck during the "slow times" did not count)? 

If they were 5D characters, then they would have stolen the show. Honestly, Crow's (5Ds) old deck would have been much harder for Yuya or anyone to deal with, considering he has Armor Master as a card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2016)

Crow has some good cards but he tends to lose pretty often when plot isn't on his side or he's just facing someone obviously worse


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 31, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Well, here's the thing. No one would go into Hierophant of Prophecy without actually playing a specific build of Prophecy. 1). It doesn't have a good effect outside of Prophecy, 2). There would have been much better XYZs to go into. Constellars, X-Sabers, and Prophecy were all meta at some point. When were Heroic Champions and/or Cyber Dragons meta (No, splashing Cyber Dragon into every deck during the "slow times" did not count)?
> 
> If they were 5D characters, then they would have stolen the show. Honestly, Crow's (5Ds) old deck would have been much harder for Yuya or anyone to deal with, considering he has Armor Master as a card.



I think you're misunderstanding: I only said 1 Prophecy monster made their appearance, and that's it from there. I meant to say that 1 Cyber Dragon monster (Nova) and 1 Heroic Champion monster made their appearance as well, since it's very rare for an archetype deck to go into the non-archetype monster. 

Not necessarily. They could make some characters temporarily disappear for a short while and return in an epic moment or something (or a simple option: just import the characters, and give them just enough attention, but not enough to where they'll steal the show itself). It is possible to import the 5Ds setting into Arc-V without the show being stolen by them.
Look at Jojo's Bizarre Adventures for example: Joseph didn't steal Stardust Crusaders, nor did Jotaro stole DiU or Stone Ocean. The MC and Supporting characters got equal and great support without each other stealing the show (especially Jotaro when he's a known character throughout the series; in fact, Jotaro was temporarily *removed* from Stone Ocean until the near ending of the series).


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2016)

No, I think you're misunderstanding what I am trying to say. Prophecy was a meta deck, and was shown in the anime. Heroic Champions and Cyber Dragons were never "meta". Meta decks used Cyber Dragons and Heroic Champion cards (Excalibur in Heroes). Hierophant of Prophecy basically meant that the dude had to have played a version of Prophecy, as its effect is an Prophecy/Spellbook effect. And we knew the guy wasn't a terrible player either. 

Yes, but Joseph was old. Hamon was being outpowered by Stands. Jotaro was reduced to being a background character. Then he basically appeared to get killed off like you said. I guarantee that Yusei's Clear Mind would be just as efficient and powerful just as what it used to be if he appeared in ARC-V.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2016)

Yusei's Clear Mind isn't anything special, his plot is what what makes him special. It won't let him lose.

That doesn't really refute the point about Jotaro either, as with time stops he's pretty much the strongest Joestar.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 31, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> No, I think you're misunderstanding what I am trying to say. Prophecy was a meta deck, and was shown in the anime. Heroic Champions and Cyber Dragons were never "meta". Meta decks used Cyber Dragons and Heroic Champion cards (Excalibur in Heroes). Hierophant of Prophecy basically meant that the dude had to have played a version of Prophecy, as its effect is an Prophecy/Spellbook effect. And we knew the guy wasn't a terrible player either.
> 
> Yes, but Joseph was old. Hamon was being outpowered by Stands. Jotaro was reduced to being a background character. Then he basically appeared to get killed off like you said. I guarantee that Yusei's Clear Mind would be just as efficient and powerful just as what it used to be if he appeared in ARC-V.



To be honest, I've actually thought that Cyber Dragons used to be Meta (in the days when Future Fusion was legal of course, and when people played Cyber-Stein). Heroics kinda did made their way into the meta tho, so in some sense, the two decks were kinda used. Nevertheless, Hierophant of Prophecy's effect in the anime may not be the exact same as the TCG/OCG version, so it could've just been a generic Rank 7 Heavy Storm that didn't need any Spellbooks. But hey, at least the monster got some love. 

It's still the same Joseph that people love and know. He may have aged, but age doesn't matter unless it directly affects the personality. Even his stand, which maybe one of the weakest stands, is far more useful and fitting for someone like Joseph (since it conducts the Ripple and can pinpoint people's locations). See what I mean about Jotaro? He's reduced from being a Main Character to a supporting character and people still likes him, does that mean he's stealing DiU or Stone Ocean? No, but he does play a role.
The same can be said about characters like Yusei and other 5Ds characters (or I should say the settings of 5Ds).
If you were to give the 5Ds characters more attention instead of the Arc-V characters, then I would understand your point.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2016)

If Yusei was actually announced in the show, he would have gotten more attention than Yuya. Yusei is like the 2nd fan favorite protagonist. The 5Ds setting was like the number 1 reason why older fans returned to watching a YGO series. Jotaro was always there in some way regardless, but Yusei was not. People lost interest because Yusei's era disappeared after 5Ds.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2016)

They lost interest because they didn't like Zexal 

And before that because they thought card games on motorcycles was weird. 

And before that because it wasn't the original series and was set in school 

And Arc-V because hippos. 

There's always a reason.

Also Jack > Yusei


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2016)

Because of the lack of connection and that the protagonist sucked compared to Yusei.

Actually, as I remembered 5Ds was like the best received ygo series. Littlekuriboh made the joke a little while later. 

Yusei defined a era and summoning mechanics.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm sure he popularized the joke, but it was something I thought before I'd even heard him make the joke.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2016)

>looking at arc-v preview
>earthbound immortals

new support soon?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 31, 2016)

It's Ute all over again.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 31, 2016)

This is all gonna break loose once Yuzu reaches where they are but maybe Sergei will capture her?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> It's Ute all over again.



I wonder who writes the english for this show and how we can get him fired


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 31, 2016)

Starve Venom's summon wasn't as hyped as I'd thought it'd be. Oh well. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder who writes the english for this show and how we can get him fired



The name Joeri is pronounced Yoo ree in dutch or something, so I guess they did do their homework.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2016)

I call him Juri.


----------



## lacey (Feb 1, 2016)

They're actually written as Yuto, Yugo, and Yuri, but their names are meant to be foreign, hence those spellings. Those names, including Ute, are all actual real life names ("Ute" is actually a German girl name...).

As for the Earthbround, it's Sergey's monster, which makes sense, since Gallager mentioned how Sergey seemed to have "died" and then "came back to life." Much like the Dark Signers. 

It's name is Earthbound Disciple Geo-Kraken. Apparently, it's a Fusion monster, level 8.



> Once per turn, during your turn, if a monster(s) is Special Summoned to your opponent's side of the field: Destroy as many monsters your opponent controls as possible, and if you do, inflict 800 damage to your opponent for each monster destroyed.



I personally thought Starve Venom's introduction was incredible. It's slimy, disgusting, and awesome all in one package.

In the preview, the boys are talking about "finally becoming one." Looks like a major theory is coming true.

I'd love for Yuya to catch a break, for once. As he was turning Beserk, you could see it in his face that he was trying so hard to fight it, and he was terrified. He knew something was going to happen, and he was powerless to stop it. ):


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >looking at arc-v preview
> >earthbound immortals
> 
> new support soon?



Since they are in the Synchro dimension, would be kinda cool to actually see Yuya summon a new EI. Looks like Barrett is gonna get worked over from what I saw in the previews. Poor guy.


----------



## lacey (Feb 1, 2016)

You know he dead next week. 



















Good riddance.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2016)

Serena said:


> You know he dead next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance.



From Katt Williams' own words, "You shouldn't have been talking shit."

I wonder if Yugo gets rekt'd by Yuri here and Yuya get's both his dragons after the battle. I don't see Yuri losing here and now Yuya is close enough to where he can absorb his soul to boot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2016)

Serena said:


> You know he dead next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance.



Yugo puns > Egao


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Feb 1, 2016)

Omni Yuya big bad confirmed. Called this shit in April.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 1, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Yes, but Joseph was old. Hamon was being outpowered by Stands. Jotaro was reduced to being a background character. *Then he basically appeared to get killed off like you said*. I guarantee that Yusei's Clear Mind would be just as efficient and powerful just as what it used to be if he appeared in ARC-V.



FUCK

I hope if they all fuse, they get characteristics of the four instead of our MC assimilating them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 1, 2016)

Thought those earthbound looking monsters would be a result of all four Yu's merging or attempting to merge and releasing some world ending bullshit. Oh well. Can't say my hype diminished in the least though. All four Yu's coming together.

From the looks of it all four Yu's gang up on Barret. R.I.P in pieces.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 1, 2016)

Fuck Barret, his archetype is ass.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 1, 2016)

Starve Venom looks alright. Hype didn't really build up as it did with Neo Galaxy-Eyes Tachyon Dragon (THAT was fucking amazing, and the duel against the two Brothers? Excellent).

In the meantime, I forgot that it's the Banlist Season. 


Update: A new Kuriboh monster is leaked.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 1, 2016)

Inb4 Tiger gets banned.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 1, 2016)

So the Phantom Knight Xyz monster is confirmed to be Secret Rare.



And it appears that we'll be getting a Master Keybeetle reprint.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 1, 2016)

It needed another reprint


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 2, 2016)

DN has been down since I got home


----------



## lacey (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not worried about not getting all the Phantom Knights cards. Since, you know, I plan on buying every box/pack off the shelf. 

Nice to see a new Kuriboh, finally. In before it's Sawatari's.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 2, 2016)

Unless some of the Phantom Knights becomes the next Nekroz (see what happened with Brionac and Valkyrus). 

Also, really sick to see the WDoR as the cover. On top of that, I don't think we've ever seen Yugi on the cover of a set in a long time (maybe since Legendary Collection? I don't know).


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 2, 2016)

I miss Atem being on the front of packs. It was a good time.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 2, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T73ekspaxQ[/youtube]

This is kinda interesting.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 2, 2016)

So it seems that we're going to get Flame Swordsman and Thousand Dragon will get their Alternative Art imports into the TCG.



And some leaks on more Winged Raiders.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 2, 2016)

Card of Demise ... Must ... Have ...


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 2, 2016)

Wizzro is that you


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Geez, where did the budget go? Hopefully towards the next episode.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

Hopefully. I am curious if these Earthbound cards actually support Earthbound Immortals.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

Week 1 of Monarchs:


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah, that's an issue that Monarchs have: Brick hand often happens regardless how good of a build you have.

Actually, now that I think about it, there are times that I don't brick THAT bad. I just prefer to play a small ratios of cards that I can manage.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

It is the funniest thing to see a Monarch player brick. Also, it is the worst mirror match of all times.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

It isn't just normal bricking either, it is a special type of brick.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 3, 2016)

Ay, I just love to see them brick as hard as they can get. Never even loved Monarchs to begin with anyways. 

Meanwhile, it looks like Interception is getting some attention.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like we now have something called the Adjusted List:




> Here’s some important news regarding the Forbidden & Limited Cards List used for high-level tournaments!
> 
> We constantly monitor the Decks and cards used at sanctioned events of all levels, from the Yu-Gi-Oh! Championship Series all the way down to local tournaments. Some cards and Decks are always doing better than others, and that’s okay. But we need to make sure that no Deck becomes so powerful that it drowns out the others, because you, the Duelists, have always told us that you like to have a wide variety of Decks show up at your tournaments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

I can feel the salt level accumulating.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 3, 2016)

Damnit, why did Juggler had to get banned when they already banned Plushfire? 
But seriously tho, they still left Wavering-Eyes alone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

It was literally a copy and paste from the OCG list with Dracoslayer, Skullcrobat, and Monkeyboard. I mean, did anyone really expected that much?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 3, 2016)

Damn thats is a early ass nuking, I am glad I jumped ship to our new monarch overlords and their mighty brick.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

All hail the brick.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2016)

Also, Christ, look at that price plummet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2016)

All 4 Dragons are finally gathered in one place. Maybe now Yuya can finally burst out of his chains and actually start dueling Barrett seriously


----------



## Tapion (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepe got nuked

We should ban all performpal and Performage cards just to be sure,


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Barett's chains were retarded, how do you even counter that if you don't have a response to begin with without there obviously being interference in the duel like the anime will definitely have.

Honestly I hope the Earthbounds aren't related to the Yu's. I'd probably like it best if they somehow set them off or Sergey swaps decks.

It had pretty odd pacing. Stuff did happen, but it felt like very little happened and there was some weird shit going on as far as duels go, like Yuri and Yugo both not bothering with anything but their dragons.

I wonder what Yuya will be like at the end of this? Imagine if Yuri after all of this time hyping him up just gets absorbed as well. It also makes me wonder how long Arc-V will be what with how each series seemed to be getting shorter.

I'm glad Pepe got nuked 

Or really it was more like Dracos+PePe.

I read that Pendulum Sorcerer revision like 3 times and I see no difference.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 3, 2016)

The errata changes monsters to "cards", it was originally supposed to be able to nuke anything to search, but tcg flubbed and changed it to monsters. Everything is back to normal with the errata.


----------



## lacey (Feb 3, 2016)

PePe getting nuked gives me life 

Real talk though:


> But we need to make sure that no Deck becomes so powerful that it drowns out the other


This is literally what the higher tier decks do anyway 

Anime-wise, I actually had a pretty wild dream relating to this week's episode. Probably won't be as zanny as what I saw, but I'm expecting a lot of carnage either way.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2016)

D/Ds for meta!


----------



## Tapion (Feb 4, 2016)

Broooooooooooooooooooooo Barrett's trap card, what the fuck? 

Kinda cool panther warrior and pitch black warwulf might get some future cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 4, 2016)

I was dying of laughter after the influx of salt.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 4, 2016)

Great news for Raid Raptors players:


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2016)

:screeches because phantom knights: 

The Raid Raptors are cool too (Finally Call and Force Strix are getting released.), but you know.


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2016)

> Episode 93: The Destructive Duel Machine
> Jack vs. Sergey!
> 
> Yuya continues to look for Yuzu, who has been captured by Sergey. On the other hand, while the Commons continue their riot in the City, Jack?s Duel begins!


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2016)

now things will really ramp now that Yuzu is about to be captured again.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 4, 2016)

> Jack vs. Sergey!


About fucking time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2016)

I wonder why ZA KINGU is dueling him. But I'm cool with it as long as nothing it doesn't interrupted the Yu-clusterfuck.


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

I am suing the writers for emotional damages


----------



## Tapion (Feb 5, 2016)

Where's the carnage I was promised? Looks like everything turned out pretty fine.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like a short reunion for Yuya and Yuzu before she gets captured.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2016)

V-Jump promo leaked.





> Sousei no Ryuu Kishi (Dragon Knight of Creation)
> Level 4 LIGHT Dragon-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1800
> DEF 600
> ...


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2016)

If only that card had existed 10 years ago


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so friggin happy


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful card. The ghost rare art colors suit it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2016)

Geijutsu said:


> If only that card had existed 10 years ago


Well, the Red-Eyes decks could use it tho, so it's a lot handy for them. 



Serena said:


> I'm so friggin happy



Well, I did bought one a while ago, but I know that feel. 
Which reminds me, I kinda need to get my hands on the Ghost Rare version of Clear-Wing Synchro Dragon. But at the same time, I don't wanna blow $20+ for the card


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

I only payed $11 for Dark Rebellion. 

Though, yeah, I have a Ghost Rare Clear Wing in my Amazon want list, and it's around $25. I definitely want it though; that one's pretty sexy too. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Beautiful card. The ghost rare art colors suit it.


Yeah, Amazon's picture of it doesn't do it justice. I also really love that it came in such a sturdy card cover - I was originally going to put it in my binder with the rest of my cards (Save for a copy of Black Rose that's in my wallet.), but I just can't bring myself to do it. Might have to carry it around with me in my bag.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2016)

The color scheme reminds me of Mega Charizard X.

Speaking of which that'll be appearing soon in XY&Z. I think Alain (Yuya) is going to beat down Ash Greninja.


----------



## lacey (Feb 5, 2016)

That episode already aired; Alan did win.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2016)

My Ghost Rare collection is now complete.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2016)

Serena said:


> That episode already aired; Alan did win.



I mean with subs. PM are probably the best subbers in terms of everything except speed 

We still need to get that Pokeship tease episode first. Poor Serena.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 5, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtCO1NO0Yh0[/youtube]

Vote AlintheaYoh as best Yugituber.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2016)

AlintheaYoh is still the best Yugituber I have ever seen; he provides great contents and his views shares a bit with mine.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2016)

That promo card DKC looks boss. Quite a good card for filling your graveyard for red-eyes or blue eyes. Just imagine this card being released 6 months or so ago.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2016)

New card leaked.





> 原初の叫喚 Gensho no Kyoukan (Primal Cry)
> Ritual Spell Card
> This card is used to Ritual Summon “Radiant Divine Bird Vene”.
> (1) You must also Tribute monsters from your hand or field whose total Levels equal 8 or more.
> (2) During your End Phase: You can banish this card from your Graveyard, then target 1 Ritual Monster in your Graveyard that was sent to the Graveyard from the field this turn; Special Summon that monster.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice art, but I wonder if the monster is at all decent.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 6, 2016)

Ritual still a thing?


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2016)

Kinda, yeah. They did get an amazing support from Shining Victories (Pre-Preparation of Rites).

As for the monster card, 



> You can Ritual Summon this card with "Primal Cry". Once per turn: You can reveal 1 monster in your hand, then target 1 face-up monster on the field; this turn, that target's Level becomes the revealed monster's. Once per turn, if another monster(s) in your hand or your side of the field is Tributed: You can target 1 monster in your Graveyard; add it to your hand.



It has a decent effect in turning monsters to different levels and recovery power.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2016)

Starve Venon art


----------



## ForzaRoma (Feb 6, 2016)

Played a guy with a 43 card deck today and guess what the 3 extra cards were?

Fucking 3 Upstart Goblins


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2016)

It's pissing me off how people don't get that Siegfried can chain to a card's activation, thus the card is face up when the effect is used and therefore negated.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2016)

ForzaRoma said:


> Played a guy with a 43 card deck today and guess what the 3 extra cards were?
> 
> Fucking 3 Upstart Goblins



I actually do this, 41 card deck with 3 upstarts.

The reason? They are easy side out cards, when your deck is super tight and siding process is like pulling teeth, just adding upstart goblins will make things so much easier.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 6, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's pissing me off how people don't get that Siegfried can chain to a card's activation, thus the card is face up when the effect is used and therefore negated.



Play dev pro. 

inb4 its buggy...

At least try it m9s


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2016)

Last time I tried, I couldn't save my decks but I was using  a different OS at the time so maybe I will.


----------



## lacey (Feb 6, 2016)

Main translator at NAC is still waiting on a BBS scan to confirm these, but he's pretty positive they're legit.



> Episode 94: 魂を刻んだ右腕 ? Tamashii o Kizanda Migiude
> (The Right Arm that Carved Souls)
> As Jack and Sergey?s intense Duel continues, the City that should have fallen into chaos becomes silent. Sergey gradually drives Jack into a corner, forcing him to make an ultimate choice. What is the answer that Jack poured his soul into? Meanwhile, Yuya and others manage to reach the Public Security Maintenance Bureau, where Yuzu is being held.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2016)

A bit too much spoiled from those previews, but whatever I'll enjoy it just the same.

What choice is there for Jack aside from his WAGA TAMASHII, RED DEMON'S DRAGON!?


----------



## lacey (Feb 6, 2016)

Forgot 93, whoopsie.



> Episode 93: 破滅のデュエルマシン - Hametsu no Dyueru Mashin
> (The Destructive Duel Machine)
> 
> The City is thrown into chaos due to the Commons’ riot. As a countermeasure, Roger decides to carry out a second semifinal match! The match is between the King, Jack Atlas, and Sergey!!
> ...



By god, they are actually going to finish this goddamn tournament


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2016)

I never doubted they would since Yuya and Jack are shown clashing in the OP.

I came up with another way to get Crystal Wing out in my deck. I just have to write it down. It isn't as good as the three card one for summoning it and Siegfried but I used four cards to get it and Caesar. Berfomet, Swirl Slime, Coppernicus, and Lamia.

Swirl + Lamia = Genghis

SS Lamia by ditching Coppernicus to set off Genghis and SS Coppernius which you the use to drop another Lamia in your grave

Synch Lamia and Genghis for Alexander

Normal Summon Berfomet and overlay with Coppernicus for Caesar, at either Berfomet's normal summon or Caesar's special summon you can use Alex to grab the second Lamia.

Lamia + Alexander = Crystal Wing

My opponent using Agents promptly quit


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2016)

Pendulum Sorcerer is going up again.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm pretty satisfied with the PePe hits. I can beat them down now.

So is Reiji going to duel at all in this entire arc? I mean Jack has been sitting on his ass, but he's got nothing on Reiji standing there in front of the council. 

Maybe Roger 

I just want the Pendulum Domination cards to be used in the anime already so that we might get another batch in his next duel.

On another note, here's some Jack and Crow art


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tapion (Feb 8, 2016)

Ty for the arts.

I hope Roger uses a chess themed synchro archfiend deck

Oddly specific right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2016)

He's from Fusion though, maybe he uses both Synchro and Fusion, but then again he might be like Dennis before he used fusion.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2016)

Still quite a ways off. I guess the Synchro arc still has a good bit left.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 8, 2016)

Chess archfiend did Debut in GX so I suppose its more fitting they get fusions. The new archfends suck imo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2016)

They were never a particularly impressive archetype aside from their designs. They also got fucked over by the name changes to the TCG.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 8, 2016)

It seems that Raid Raptors' spoiler list is mostly leaked.



> Secret Rares（5/5）
> WIRA-EN006 The Phantom Knights of Break Sword
> WIRA-EN022 Raidraptor - Force Strix
> WIRA-EN024 Raidraptor - Satellite Cannon Falcon
> ...



I'm quite impressed that Crab King is getting a reprint. Also, Alucard is a Rare? This is amazing.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2016)

Lol they just wanted an excuse to reprint Harpie Harpist.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know, it seems like the one support that can work with Raid Raptors (unless it's an entirely wrong build/shitty build).
Still, that Swallow's Nest reprint is amazing.


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

Phew, so all the Phantom Knights cards are there. That's good. And yay, more Raid Raptors. Looks like I'm going to be making separate pages in my binder for these guys.

Btw, the scans for the upcoming episodes just came out, so those .


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm glad that XYZ Reborn is being reprinted.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2016)

Shining Victories

D/D placed #1 and #2 over in the OCG! Interestingly it had some Blue Eyes cards splashed in. 

OCG decks have some interesting (and really weird) techs I'm not personally familiar with. I've never even heard of Where Arf Thou? but I can see how it'd work especially with all of those extra level 1 tuners. I'm not sure whether they were Japan or Singapore locals though.


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2016)

All those Performalpal Dracoslayers


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 9, 2016)

Shining Victories

The Full-Full list for Winged Raiders is out now. 

#Fullfulllist


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

Two more days.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm getting packs early today.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2016)

I swear if the subbed episode isn't out by the time I come back later...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2016)

Slow week this week.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I'm getting packs early today.


I fucking hate you


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2016)

My shop just got their shipment early.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2016)

No sharks out yet huh?

Say does Rageki come out in the Joey's world collection?
There is a store with a couple of them boxes and I may just pick one.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, it does.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> My shop just got their shipment early.


Meanwhile I get them at the retail store I work at, so they probably won't be out until Friday, which is the US release date.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2016)

EW, retail stores. I mean, at least you'll get them.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

There's no card-specific stores around here; it's either Wal-mart or Gamestop, and I know Gamestop doesn't normally carry that stuff.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

> literally only just realized the title change


I do like the new Earthbound cards though...


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 10, 2016)

Serena said:


> There's no card-specific stores around here; it's either Wal-mart or Gamestop, and I know Gamestop doesn't normally carry that stuff.



Have you tried Target? Or, if there's a Target near you? I can't think of other stores that do sell YGO products outside of some minor stores.

And yeah, I just noticed the title as well.


----------



## lacey (Feb 10, 2016)

The closet Target store is about a 30-45 minute drive from my house. I'm desperate, but not _that_ desperate.  And it's technically a retail store itself too, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

Still no episode. Yesterday was really awful in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2016)

I won today! Got the card I wanted!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

As expected of Linkofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2016)

I bought 3 packs. It was tots worth.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

As expected of Linkofone  

Always remain Linkofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2016)

You know, Musu. When I become a famous duelist, I will remember what you said. It was thanks to your inspiration.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

I wholeheartedly support you becoming a famous duelist and think that it would be very Linkofone of you.

You have what it takes. Now you need only get your PHD in Duel Monsters.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 11, 2016)

Someday, I'll become a meme.


----------



## lacey (Feb 11, 2016)

MORE ARC-V NEWS.



And our "returning" characters for Zexal (and GX) are...

Kaito.
And Asuka.



> “And Yuya’s fight breaks into the Xyz Dimension! There, we find Kite and Asuka…?!”



However, there is also this going on later in the month:


> In the event of celebrating the 20th year anniversary of Yu-Gi-Oh!, the details of casting event for Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC-V anime which enter its third year of broadcasting April this year has been revealed:
> 
> Time: 21 February, 2016 (14:00 to 14:30)
> Location: Yokohama Landmark Tower
> ...



We're likely to get at least one more character each for Zexal and GX. Hopefully there will be more information about Kaito and Asuka as well.

Kind of figured Kaito would be cameoing, but Asuka is a huge, but welcome, surprise.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

I always guessed going to XYZ would be the next step. I just don't know what the plot point would be. Taking it back with the remnants? Or something else. Reiji is the one with the dimension hopping devices after all.

I always had a thing for Asuka for whatever reason (must be the Obelisk Girls uniform), but I'd rather have gotten Chronos and Manjoume. There might even be more characters and Asuka might have betrayed the Academy already and be working with XYZ forces, thus they're listed together like this and there might be another two characters left to show for either series.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2016)

Serena said:


> MORE ARC-V NEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We need more SHARK!! ShaaaQU!!!


----------



## lacey (Feb 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Which reminds me, I kinda need to get my hands on the Ghost Rare version of Clear-Wing Synchro Dragon. But at the same time, I don't wanna blow $20+ for the card



btw I ordered a Ghost Rare Clear Wing last night. Was just shipped out this morning.


----------



## lacey (Feb 11, 2016)

If we're going to follow Synchro's pattern of a "duo" returning, the setup will likely be:

GX: Asuka/Kaiser
Zexal: Kaito/Shark

I honestly would prefer Kotori over Shark (Give her an actual personality and make her more than just a cheerleader plz - and if you can't do that, bring in Rio instead for fuck's sake.), and Sho over Kaiser.

But considering the writer's current track record for how they're treating their female characters, I don't really think anything good will come of Asuka being involved.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

As long as she wins a duel it'll be something for her. Back in GX she was one of those types with strong reputations and yet never beat anyone significant. There's a lot of characters out there like that, but in her case she was basically the only reoccurring female duelist as well.

I don't think Sho suits the setting. He was fine in GX and got his character development, but he needed said development. Kaiser in comparison would suit the Academy's setting better and would give them another obviously strong enforcer.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 11, 2016)

Kaiser PLEASE


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 11, 2016)

W...wow... I am actually really glad that Kaito is making a "return" although I sure as hell do know that it's not the same Kaito we know and love from Zexal. Asuka, on the other hand, is a big surprise. Now I can only hope that Zane or even Chazz makes their debut as well (but I would really love to have Aster and Zane). I'm fucking hyped about going into the Xyz Dimension. 
Big news indeed.

Speaking of news, Emergency Teleport is getting another reprint in the Infinity Gold.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

Apparently the episode was finished, but Ryo is having issues uploading it.


----------



## lacey (Feb 11, 2016)

I feel bad for French RR players. That Force Strix.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 11, 2016)

92 was disappointing in many ways.

Thought Barret was gonna fuse all 4 monsters into some ultimate beast Borg.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 11, 2016)

Tapion said:


> 92 was disappointing in many ways.
> 
> Thought Barret was gonna fuse all 4 monsters into some ultimate beast Borg.



I wanted to see what was going to beomce of all 4 Yu's right then and there, even a silohette would have sufficed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 11, 2016)

So the whole teleportation thing with Yuzu's bracelet is basically to cockblock the Yu's from coming back together I guess. Kind of a let down, but I guess it's still too soon.

Barrett's field was extremely broken so it was clear that someone would have to get in the way. Sergey's Earthbound Immortal cards are actually pretty awesome, but it doesn't feel like he had much of a opponent to go up against given Barett basically having everything locked just for Yuya and Yuya fucked over pretty hard already.

Those rocket boots 

I kind of got reminded of Jose before his duel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2016)

Yuya: I swore to protect Selena and Yuzu. 


Well, you failed and they're both gone. Now what?


----------



## Tapion (Feb 12, 2016)

Yuzu, splitting a part the Yu's since Yuto's debut.

I'm starting to think Yu's were one really evil dude and the Yuzu and her doppelgangers were the opposite and so she split them apart and cast them in four different dimensions along with herself to govern them.

I mean its weird that all the Yu's are acquainted with all the Yuzu's dispite how big the dimensions are.


----------



## lacey (Feb 12, 2016)

They're starcrossed lovers, doomed to be enemies by principle.


----------



## Ral (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't remember the last time I played Yugioh, probably after the original Exodia got banned.


----------



## KingofNone (Feb 12, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Yuzu, splitting a part the Yu's since Yuto's debut.
> 
> I'm starting to think Yu's were one really evil dude and the Yuzu and her doppelgangers were the opposite and so she split them apart and cast them in four different dimensions along with herself to govern them.
> 
> I mean its weird that all the Yu's are acquainted with all the Yuzu's dispite how big the dimensions are.



Well most of them are anyway. I don't think Serena even knew Yuri existed till episode 91. Another weird thing is that Serena's bracelet doesn't seem to do anything but glow. I'm starting to wonder if the other girls bracelets actually do anything since Yuzu's is the only one that seems to work.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonder when Yugi will make a cameo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN-UsNIdiXc[/youtube]


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 12, 2016)

Ral said:


> I don't remember the last time I played Yugioh, probably after the original Exodia got banned.


Huh, I never recall Exodia being banned. Then again, I've never even heard of a banlist back then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't remember it being banned either or at least whenever I was aware of the list back then.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2016)

Exodia was never banned. The pieces are limited


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2016)

BRICK BRICK BRICK BRICK BRICK


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Feb 12, 2016)

What do ya'll mean by "brick"?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2016)

Having a shit hand. 

---------------------------------------------------------------



I can't believe they actually mentioned "missing the timing" in the anime.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 12, 2016)

Scoop - to admit defeat, scooping up all your cards.
Pop - to destroy a card with a card effect.
Bounce - to return a card on the field to the Hand.
Spin - to return a card on the field to the Deck.
Mill - to send a card or cards from the Deck to the Graveyard.
Fizzle - when a card 'resolves without effect' due to some other card interfering.
Salt/NaCl - to be overly upset about something. (NaCl is Sodium chloride, the formula for table salt).
Degenerate - a bad card, combo or deck that is destroying the game.
OP - overpowered (not to be confused with 'Original Poster'.
Broken - see 'OP'.
Stacking - arranging your cards in your deck to ensure you draw well, or your opponent doesn't.
(Luck-) Sacking - drawing a card that changes the duel in your favour and possibly ensures victory. Usually used in the negative.
Scaling - using a fine weight scale to determine which booster packs contain the (heavier) rarer cards. Generally frowned upon in the Yu-Gi-Oh community.
Meta - Currently competitive decks.
Tiers - A ranking of decks that are competitive. Usually ranked as Tier 1, Tier 2 & Tier 3.
Tier 0 - A single deck that can only be beaten by itself, due to being too powerful.
Card Advantage - the number of cards you have in your Hand and on the Field, minus the number of cards your opponent has in their Hand and on the Field. Generally desired to be higher.
+1 - an increase in card advantage by one.
-1 - a decrease in card advantage by one.
PSCT - acronym: Problem Solving Card Text.
SEGOC - acronym: Simultaneous Effect Go on Chain.
3-axis/4-axis/3.5-axis, in regards to Fire Fists, the Level/Rank focus of different builds: Level 3, Level 4 or a combination of the two respectively.
Kattobingu - nonsense term use by the protagonist of the Yugioh Zexal anime and manga, usually changed to "Feeling the Flow" in English translation of the works.
Heart of the Cards - stacking your deck to ensure victory.
Nuts - The best opening hand a deck can have, or very close to it (I drew the nuts)

Consistent/Inconsistent - Refers to how easily a deck can search or draw for cards that are important in key comboes the deck can perform.

Floodgate - A card effect (Generally a Continuous Spell/Trap) that severely limits your opponent's actions if activated before they play out their comboes, but may not be nearly as effective before they do them.

Overextend - To summon many monsters, or deplete your hand quickly enough that you are vulnerable to a mass removal card (i.e. Dark Hole) or have no follow up plan if your opponent manages to break through your defenses.

OTK/FTK - "One Turn Kill", which aims at performing a maneuver that if interrupted will win you the game in one turn. "First Turn Kill" aims at winning the game on the first turn of the duel, before your opponent takes a turn, and is a lot rarer than an OTK.

Swing - To attack with a monster.

Burn - To inflict Effect Damage.

Floater - One of 2 definitions

    A monster that generates advantage when summoned (i.e. Madolche Magileine).

    A monster that generates advantage when it leaves the field, generally by replacing the card advantage lost by your monster leaving the field with another card (i.e. Mermail Abysslinde).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2016)

Linkofone's first language, everything comes after that, even one letter english words.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Having a shit hand.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Not that it was a good thing to destroy that card outside of the whole cage effect for Yuzu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2016)

a theater in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not that it was a good thing to destroy that card outside of the whole cage effect for Yuzu.



I know, right?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Linkofone's first language, everything comes after that, even one letter english words.



I came into this world with YGO, and I will leave this world with YGO.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2016)

As expected of Linkofone. You always exceed my expectations, that's why you're Linkofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 13, 2016)

I, Linkofone, thank you.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2016)

Woah, someone actually made one for D/D/D


----------



## Tapion (Feb 14, 2016)

Show me the others Zeldofone


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2016)

I could find more, but I am lazy


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2016)

You did your best Ganonofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 14, 2016)

Gunde and Linde are bae.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 14, 2016)

Linde is pretty nice


----------



## Tapion (Feb 14, 2016)

Sasuga Sheikofone


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice picture Impaofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

It is the best picture.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

That might be pushing it Vaatiofone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey this IS a really nice picture! Thank you for sharing LINKO.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That might be pushing it Vaatiofone.



Nope, it is sooooo good that I think I'll post it again. 



> Hey this IS a really nice picture! Thank you for sharing LINKO.



Np.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

Do it. I dare you Malonofone.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 15, 2016)

Lord have mercy, time to check this guy's art out.

Thank you Skullofone


----------



## Tapion (Feb 15, 2016)

Pity, that's his best work imo


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Do it. I dare you Malonofone.





Done.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesus, look at all those good reprints that the OCG's Gold Series is going to get. It's freakin' insane.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh come on, it isn't THAT good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

It's not nearly gold enough for Triforceofone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

Ours have Giant Hand in it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

That's no Giant Hand. It's a Wall Master.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Oh come on, it isn't THAT good.


Well, Star Eater, Exciton Knight, and Dragon Knight Felgrand are good enough. 
Sure, we have Giant Hand (although I do hope that they'd reprint Minerva; doubtful that they'd do it, but it's still a card that doesn't deserve to be a prize card... not that it's bad or anything).


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm looking at it from the TCG perspective.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2016)

Still, doesn't hurt for us to get another Star Eater or Felgrand reprint. 

But I'm still curious as to what imports will we get for this Premium Gold. I only ask for Konami to import Fire King Island, and it's the only demand I have.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

Maybe if they imported the remaining D/D cards I'd consider actually owning a deck again.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Still, doesn't hurt for us to get another Star Eater or Felgrand reprint.
> 
> But I'm still curious as to what imports will we get for this Premium Gold. I only ask for Konami to import Fire King Island, and it's the only demand I have.



Trains. Trains have to come first.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Maybe if they imported the remaining D/D cards I'd consider actually owning a deck again.



There's a chance they'll be imports in Shining Victories.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Trains. Trains have to come first.



True, since most of the Train cards are released as game promo (in certain places in Europe that is), wouldn't hurt to get them to print into this set (similar to how Santa Claws was released as a promo for some German Calendar and officially printed in Premium Gold).

I mean, we should all know that the cards coming into Infinity Gold is from the Premium Pack 18, but there's still 20 spaces left (assuming that this would be enough space to import the remaining OCG-exclusives that is).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> There's a chance they'll be imports in Shining Victories.



There was a chance of that in the last pack too 

I'm not sure what the situation around where I live now is as far as locals and whatnot goes. While it's cool to just own the cards, I'd like to be able to make a real hobby out of it because even if D/D is pretty cheap atm, it's still going to cost some solid money. I used to own a bunch of cards, but I never really put together a real deck like that aside from bits and pieces and structure decks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

So I want some proper clarification. Do Solemn Warning and Solemn Notice work on special summons like fusion, synchro, and XYZ? Let's say I'm synchro summoning with Lamia and Genghis to summon Alexander and they flip Warning or Notice, does this work?


----------



## lacey (Feb 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]axiPaUzMOQo[/YOUTUBE]
> Matt Shipman, Shun's dub voice actor
> unboxing his Wing Raiders set
> got Break Sword in his first pack
> 
>


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw that the other day. He made it kind of ambiguous of whether he plays or not.

I was hoping he'd call out the names like in the show


----------



## lacey (Feb 15, 2016)

Also, because Link is lazy af:

How to Play Shaddolls:


How to Play With Raccoons:




MusubiKazesaru said:


> I saw that the other day. He made it kind of ambiguous of whether he plays or not.
> 
> I was hoping he'd call out the names like in the show


He's mentioned before on his Twitter that he's been a long-time player of the game (Ironically, he once said he used to be a Blackwings player.), and he does have a Raid Raptor deck that he plays often enough.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

LK's alive!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

Kaiba's voice seems really harsh in the last few episodes. It kind of worked before but after hearing it all episode long it feels off.

Hilarious episode nonetheless.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm still butthurt Anna didn't get a Number of her own.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So I want some proper clarification. Do Solemn Warning and Solemn Notice work on special summons like fusion, synchro, and XYZ? Let's say I'm synchro summoning with Lamia and Genghis to summon Alexander and they flip Warning or Notice, does this work?



Depends on which type of summon you're using. If you were to contact fuse (similar to Glad Beasts or Ritual Beasts), then you can use Warning/Notice on it (Synchros and Xyz monsters work the same way). If it was something like Polymerization, then Notice won't work, but you can use Warning on the Poly (but not the monster it summons).



Serena said:


> [YOUTUBE]axiPaUzMOQo[/YOUTUBE]
> > Matt Shipman, Shun's dub voice actor
> > unboxing his Wing Raiders set
> > got Break Sword in his first pack
> ...



Welp, I stopped watching after he pulled Break Sword.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Feb 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So I want some proper clarification. Do Solemn Warning and Solemn Notice work on special summons like fusion, synchro, and XYZ? Let's say I'm synchro summoning with Lamia and Genghis to summon Alexander and they flip Warning or Notice, does this work?



Notice negates XYZ,Synchro and other inherent SS's like BLS as well as Contact Fusion summons.It cannot stop non-inherent special summons that start chains such as fusing with Polymerization.

Warning can negate any summon Notice can in addition to negating activations of cards (Monster effects, spell and trap card activations) that special summon upon resolution.

Neither Notice nor Warning can stop a summon by cards like Valhalla or Dark Contract with the Swamp King.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 16, 2016)

Look just go to a shop, get 3 monarch decks and be ready to whoop ass.


----------



## lacey (Feb 16, 2016)

It's here at last!


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

Cool. 

I got my second Black Rose Ghost Rare today. Best 15 dollar I spent.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

ForzaRoma said:


> Notice negates XYZ,Synchro and other inherent SS's like BLS as well as Contact Fusion summons.It cannot stop non-inherent special summons that start chains such as fusing with Polymerization.
> 
> Warning can negate any summon Notice can in addition to negating activations of cards (Monster effects, spell and trap card activations) that special summon upon resolution.
> 
> Neither Notice nor Warning can stop a summon by cards like Valhalla or Dark Contract with the Swamp King.



What stops Warning from working on Swamp King? 

Or does it not work on any poly card?


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't know, but I was on the Wikia and it said that I cant warning neither the activation of the card nor the the effect to special summon.


----------



## lacey (Feb 16, 2016)

At that rate, you might as well just use Vanity's Emptiness. 
And run as I attempt to murder you.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

But you're Linkofone. How can you not know this? 

Why do they have to make things that could be very simple into something more complicated than it needs to be?

I run Vanity even though it can kill my deck if I don't turn it off or destroy it. I miss comboing it with Errors, but Errors despite being useful for D/D got kind of  bricky and wasn't being used as much as you'd think. Siegfried can do it too, but that uses up your negation. It still shuts down a lot of decks nonetheless and I find it's worth hanging onto because I'll typically have at least one strong card out already.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

> Because Solemn Warning can only negate the activation of a Spell Card that has an effect to Special Summon a monster. Using Swamp King to Fusion Summon means you're activating its effect, not activating the card itself.



This is the excuse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

Huh, so continuous type cards are fine, but normal/quick type cards can be stopped?

I kind of like how they can at best only negate Swirl Slime itself which can use up their trap and despite me not getting the fusion off I can keep going with other things and use Swirl's other effect.


----------



## lacey (Feb 16, 2016)

> Because Solemn Warning can only negate the activation of a Spell Card that has an effect to Special Summon a monster. Using Swamp King to Fusion Summon means you're activating its effect, not activating the card itself.


literally WHAT


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

Apparently there's a distinction between the card itself being activated and the effect of the card. I mean I kind of get it but the "card" should be activated either way imo, not that this doesn't help me a bit.

The fine text rulings of Yugioh are pretty weird.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2016)

Just saying, but the ruling has always been like that since the Warning vs Infernity Launcher argument.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

The thread name changed again. Why is WAGA TAMASHII not in all caps?


----------



## lacey (Feb 16, 2016)

The whole title needs to be in caps.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't played YGO Irl since 08.
the cards are expensive as fuck.
no where sells them.
the sets are old.
and there's no one to duel with.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

Serena said:


> At that rate, you might as well just use Vanity's Emptiness.
> And run as I attempt to murder you.



Solemn Warning is harder to stop. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> But you're Linkofone. How can you not know this?
> 
> Why do they have to make things that could be very simple into something more complicated than it needs to be?
> 
> I run Vanity even though it can kill my deck if I don't turn it off or destroy it. I miss comboing it with Errors, but Errors despite being useful for D/D got kind of  bricky and wasn't being used as much as you'd think. Siegfried can do it too, but that uses up your negation. It still shuts down a lot of decks nonetheless and I find it's worth hanging onto because I'll typically have at least one strong card out already.



I, Linkofone, know a lot of things, but I, Linkofone, am not a judge. I don't have the time everyday to research and look up cards to know how their interactions work. I, Linkofone, am sorry, though. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently there's a distinction between the card itself being activated and the effect of the card. I mean I kind of get it but the "card" should be activated either way imo, not that this doesn't help me a bit.
> 
> The fine text rulings of Yugioh are pretty weird.



Oh you have no idea, I had headaches from questions that were asked. Speaking of which .... Complicated card interactions are fucking retarded in this game. Wording in YGO is probably the most retarded things to deal with, especially on older cards. 



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Just saying, but the ruling has always been like that since the Warning vs Infernity Launcher argument.



This guy knows. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> The thread name changed again. Why is WAGA TAMASHII not in all caps?



Still, I vote Xiam best mod. 



Tapion said:


> I haven't played YGO Irl since 08.
> the cards are expensive as fuck.
> no where sells them.
> the sets are old.
> and there's no one to duel with.



I feel you, homes.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

I, Linkofone, do however, have Ghost Ogres, Veilers, and Maxx "C"s. Because we all know having good cards means that you're good at this game.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

Also, let's take a minute to talk about this new *banlist* that we're apparently going to get "soon".



So ... other than our lord and savior Stratos ... out of this list there are a few potential candidates that can come back to the game. 

*Current Forbidden Cards:* Come back to at least 1

- Sangan
- Tribe-Infecting Virus
- Wind-Up Zenmaity (Ban Hunter) - Shit, Monarchs have a plus 1 and you won't let Wind-Ups have a boat?
- Thousand-Eyes Restrict

*Current Limited Cards:* Come back to at least 2

- Inzektor Hornet
- Night Assailant
- Rescue Rabbit
- Divine Wind/Birdman - Either, actually
- Gold Sarcophagus - Actually, why is this card still here again?
- Compulsory Evacuation Device
- Torrential Tribute

*Current Semi-Limited Cards:* Come back to 3 and nobody would give a shit. 

- Card Trooper - Troop Dupe Scoop is dead.
- Tragoedia
- DRAGON RAVINE
- Ceasefire


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2016)

Eh, I have mixed feelings about Compulse and Torrential moving off the list. I mean, of the two, I'd say Torrential has potential.

Now, personally, I'd like to have Exciton Knight back in the game. It's fucking stupid that they got rid of the one card that keeps both players in check (hell, I'm cool with it if they limit the card). At least with Lavalval Chain, everyone knew the reasoning behind it.

Thousand-Eyes Restrict can completely come off the list anyways. Just to be a little nice, Construct can come back (1 copy of Construct should be fine; having multiple Construct is problematic).

Also, I still wish that Konami would get rid of Raigeki for god's sake. Make Dark Hole see more play again, instead of this stupid ass card. 

The rest of the list is fine tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't really mind if they bring back some banned archetype cards like Construct and those like Restrict and Dark Magician of Chaos have no point in being there. Particularly the latter since they even errata-ed it into being weaker and it wasn't even broken to begin with. I understand they still want to rotate the new cards in so I don't think stuff like Construct  or the +ing fusions should go past 1 or wherever they're currently at.

Exciton can fucking stay banned. That card is awful. It's an easy out to my deck as long as I don't have a card to negate it and it basically ruins everything and people just say IT TEACHES YOU OVEREXTENTION IS BAD. Which is bullshit. It's just an easy to get at out and wipes the field because you were winning and playing well and meanwhile does shit that other stuff is already banned/limited for.

At least half of those limited cards could be brought to 2. It's kind of sad Konami thinks some cards should stay long as long as they do. It's more like they're forgotten if anything.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2016)

I honestly don't think compulsory at 3 would hurt any deck. Afterall, how many decks have monsters that doesn't care or can't be targeted?

Yeah, I don't think Exciton Knight coming back is a good idea. Yes it keeps certain decks in-check, but it also makes instant fusion into a even more game-winning card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree about Compulsory, it's not used all that much any more, but I don't see them taking it off the list entirely either, maybe to semi-limited even if it would be fine to not be limited at all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2016)

So I decided to play ranked after a long time of not really doing it and my opponents just keep getting shit hands and I keep drawing OTKs


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

Musu, you're so cool. I wish I could draw hands like you do.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)

It's all in the digital wrist. Also the heart of the cards (RNG). 

With DN you tend to either get shit or something amazing or in this case my opponent bricking and me being able to OTK due to them doing very little, which is more what this was than me getting some hard to beat hand.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

You right dawg, I drew 3 Shaddoll Fusions and 2 El Shaddoll Fusion in a few games. It was honestly the shit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)

You've got to draw El Linko Fusion, fuse together those fusion cards.

It would be nice if they made another meta or at least rogue worthy fusion deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh man, an actual DM XYZ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)

That Ultimate Dragon retrain


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 17, 2016)

Watch the requirements be 3 Blue Eyes Shinning Dragons from the field


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Watch the requirements be 3 Blue Eyes Shinning Dragons from the field



Imagine what it does in that case 

Why was Shining Dragon nerfed so much IRL? Considering how it needed to be summoned you'd think it's anime effect would be the least they could give it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2016)

Damn, so many news that I can't put down the list, cause I'm tired and just woke up. 

Still, Dark Magician support is bloody amazing.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That Ultimate Dragon retrain



His feet

WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

Kisara would be proud.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2016)

Just imagine if it would be treated as a Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon. Makes Blue-Eyes Shining Dragon more playable.


----------



## KingofNone (Feb 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Imagine what it does in that case
> 
> Why was Shining Dragon nerfed so much IRL? Considering how it needed to be summoned you'd think it's anime effect would be the least they could give it.



Isn't the only effect it doesn't have is the Shining Nova?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2016)

DM and Blu Eyes incoming meta.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2016)

>Azneyes
fukouttahere


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm just saying that they make quite a bit of money.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2016)

And oh boy ... more Yugi and Kaiba structure decks.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I'm just saying that they make quite a bit of money.



Yeah, but his contents are between "OK" and terrible. The only good contents he makes are the Vines. 

I've heard about that one. Since they're structure decks, it gives me hope that it's something they don't screw things up.


----------



## lacey (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh god, those new Yugi and Kaiba cards. 

Really hope we see those in the movie.


----------



## lacey (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Monosubs needs a new QCer. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 18, 2016)

MUST WATCH NEW EPISODE.


----------



## lacey (Feb 18, 2016)

Scan recently came out confirming that the Friendship Cup will be interrupted...again. Roger sends Security after Jack and Yuya during their duel. 5 Chasers, with 15 Goyo Emperors.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2016)

Tournament interruptions are a hallmark of Arc-V


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2016)

From Ryo's (Monosubs) twitter


> For those worrying about the late releases the past two weeks I've been slacking on translating the script so QC gets it later etc.
> 
> I'm just going to get the translation done early Sunday mornings so we can finish it when everyone is free. Sorry for all the delays.



Honestly while he's taking the blame here, it's the QCer that's been causing the real delays by taking 2+ days when before it took nowhere near as long. Not that I'm going to put blame on fansubs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Sergey channeling two arcs of 5D's villains at once


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 19, 2016)

I picked up more Veilers today. That's like the 4th playset ... I dunno why.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 19, 2016)

At first, I thought... Did Sergei just used a field magic during a riding duel?  O_o

But then, I guess I shouldn't be surprised anymore when they were using other kind of magic cards other than speed spell >.<

Although Sergei's transformation reminded me of Placido/Primo. I am yet to see someone turned awesome after weird transformation on a riding duel~


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 19, 2016)

Princess Ivy said:


> I am yet to see someone turned awesome after weird transformation



Bruno/Antinomy transformation was the best


----------



## Tapion (Feb 19, 2016)

Veiler > Monarchs lmao

My Buster Blader turbo deck gives me veilers for daaayz

Gon upload some sort of vid lol


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 19, 2016)

Make that 6 playsets of Veilers.

3 commons from LC5Ds
3 commons from Synchron Extreme
3 Rares from Yusei Pack
3 Platinum Rares from Noble Knight Box
3 Platinum Gold from Gold Series
3 Ultis ftom DREV

And Two ultras and some other commons somewhere ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Calm down Linko.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 19, 2016)

Nah. Veilers are great.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

It's annoying when opponents quit on me when I have some unique set up out. One of the reasons D/D is fun is because little changes lead to wildly different results so when I get to do something out of the norm it just pisses me off when they quite before I get to see how it plays out.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 19, 2016)

How's Dev pro treating ya


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Still haven't bothered with it yet. Another issue I have in general is that there's something shake-y about my net and while it'll be fine for a while, every time after a certain amount of time the connection will crap out which ruins any duel I might be in.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 19, 2016)

Holy shit guys.

World Championship will take place in Orlando. This is huge news.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Only a couple hours away from me. Not bad.


----------



## lacey (Feb 19, 2016)

Meanwhile, YGOPro is still crashing on my current laptop. 

Too bad they had to take down their Android app of it too, would have loved to play while at work or whatever.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2016)

What the hell even is Sergei. Every time that dude shows up it's some ridiculous over the top thing. First it was the bondage. Then it was him going all rocketman and grabbing a ruri like it was nothing. Now it's him pulling an Aporia except infinitely more ridiculous. 

Dude kills my sides every single time he shows up. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 19, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Only a couple hours away from me. Not bad.



Same for me. Granted, it also depends on traffic from where I am (the last time we went to Orlando, or at least in Kissimmee that is, had horrible traffic.), but it's whatever. I don't know if I'll go check it out, but it would be neat if that's the case.


----------



## lacey (Feb 19, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> What the hell even is Sergei. Every time that dude shows up it's some ridiculous over the top thing. First it was the bondage. Then it was him going all rocketman and grabbing a ruri like it was nothing. Now it's him pulling an Aporia except infinitely more ridiculous.
> 
> Dude kills my sides every single time he shows up. Never a dull moment.


He's literally the very definition of 5Ds.

If someone asked you what 5Ds was like/about, just show them every single Sergei scene, and that's 5Ds.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

It'd have been funny if they gave Sergei giant cards to fit his hands to also reference ZONE. Maybe the second stage of the duel will take place in the air.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> He's literally the very definition of 5Ds.
> 
> If someone asked you what 5Ds was like/about, just show them every single Sergei scene, and that's 5Ds.



I wonder if I can list them all.


His vine bondage thing is Aki.
Rocketman is Jose
This whole episode is the dark signers and Placido in one.

The man is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Also that second field he used is the Mark of the Hummingbird which was Carly's.

The mastermind behind him is Roger who is basically Godwin. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2016)

Well then......


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2016)

ARG got wrecked. Good riddance.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 20, 2016)

Konamy is savage through and through. This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2016)

I guess this is what happens when you tend to mess with Konami.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 20, 2016)

Ha, they're so dead.


----------



## lacey (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh man, what did ARG even do? 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Also that second field he used is the Mark of the Hummingbird which was Carly's.


Just in time for Valentine's Day. Making sure Scoopshipping is canon in some form. Except the wrong guy used the card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 20, 2016)

It's a canon pairing that got retconned, rather than something that needed to be shipped imo.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2016)

Serena said:


> Oh man, what did ARG even do?
> 
> 
> Just in time for Valentine's Day. Making sure Scoopshipping is canon in some form. Except the wrong guy used the card.



I think it has something to do with the OTS-related products being sold as a product, rather than being given for entry and such. I could be wrong tho.


The end is near.


----------



## lacey (Feb 20, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's a canon pairing that got retconned, rather than something that needed to be shipped imo.


It was retconned in the worst way possible. Carly being the only Dark Signer with no memory of being one, culminating with Jack pretty much "forgetting" how much she meant to him and deciding he didn't need a woman in his life.

Considering their interactions during the Dark Signer arc, and how Jack developed because of Carly, it was all ridiculously out of character (on Jack's end), and was a cheap shot at a female character (because "lol yoshida"). 

Yes. Years later, and I'm still salty as fuck about it. As far as I'm concerned, they're canon (in the 5Ds timeline) and anything that says otherwise is a bad dream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 20, 2016)

It's funny when people complain about there being no Yusei x Aki when it's nothing compared to this whole bullshit with Jack and Carly.

It wasn't cut only because of the "no romance" and anti-female thing Yugioh usually has going on. There was this whole thing with Carly's seiyuu being involved in some cult so they cut her roll and diminished Aki's roll due to her being formerly part of a psychic cult. 

Still bullshit but shit like this happens. I mean look at Pokemon; they cut every episode with Whiscash in the dub due to it using Earthquake in the ep featuring it around the time of that big Earthquake and more recently an episode got delayed about them doing shit underwater and something about a boat sinking when around then some ship in Korea (or some other asian country) sunk and killed like 300 people. I sort of get it and they're trying to be respectful but this is this and that is that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2016)

Some Premium Gold reprints announced, according to Voltage Gaming.



> GHOST OGRE
> DARK DESTROYER
> DANTE
> FARMGIRL
> ...



REALLY good Kozmo reprints, but I'm unsure about Mask Change and Mask Change 2.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 20, 2016)

Really excited


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2016)

I've heard Maxx C is gonna get a reprint as well, although I can't find the source for that claim (but I can find the source for the Kozmo reprints).
If it's actually true, then RIP Wallet.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 21, 2016)

ARG got wrecked? good riddance huehuehue.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2016)

Aster/Edo Phoenix just got confirmed for an Arc-V appearance.

Kind of interesting since he wasn't nearly as affiliated with the Academy in GX as most characters were. Maybe he'll be an outsider from elsewhere in Fusion or maybe he'll be used in a similar way to S2 of GX.



I hope he duels Reiji so we see "D" thrown around a lot


----------



## lacey (Feb 21, 2016)

^ Got some extra info regarding that as well:



> Edo is a famous Duelist from Xyz. Along with Kaito. As in think Superstars. Pro Duelists.
> 
> Yugo survives and sticks around in Synchro doing jackshit.
> 
> Sora was supposed to get canned at the end of Synchro, but apparently got his contract renewed.





> Sora's VA had a two year contract for the show. They renewed it. He was likely probably supposed to get carded/die in a blaze of heroic glory.
> 
> Edo being an Xyz Duelist makes sense when his Deck is predominantly Level 3, 4 and 8 monsters.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2016)

Aside from the Sora's VA thing, most of that info is pretty odd or maybe he's moved like Roger?


----------



## lacey (Feb 21, 2016)

Ark, admin of NAC, posted that information themselves, so it's definitely legit. Nothing specific has really been out yet, save for Edo being an XYZ native. 

At least Yugo lives to ham up another day. Gonna miss him though.


----------



## lacey (Feb 21, 2016)

There's a few possible scenarios here:

1) Edo is supposedly from XYZ, but he's an Academia spy.
2) Edo is a legit XYZ native, and it was done to break away from the "norm." Which means that it's possible the second Zexal cameo would be an Academia native (Which would make Shark more likely, at least to me?).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2016)

I wouldn't mind either provided the second is done well. I kind of see the already announced Asuka betraying the Academia already.

As for Yugo, did he end up somewhere out of the main city? I wonder what happens with Clear Wing then? Clear Wing kept making him hop dimensions and it's another of the 4 dimension dragons so either Yuya gets it from him somehow or I really don't see why he'd be irrelevant all of a sudden (and what would that do for the Yu's becoming one).


----------



## lacey (Feb 21, 2016)

No freaking clue. Probably won't know until after Jack vs Yuya.

I'm just glad he's alive. Wish Sora had been canned though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 21, 2016)

Serena said:


> No freaking clue. Probably won't know until after Jack vs Yuya.
> 
> I'm just glad he's alive. Wish Sora had been canned though.



Feels like Sora is gonna get the Crow treatment and someone the Aki treatment ocne this arc is over. I woudn't be surprised if Sora's deck's theme gets changed a bit and he gets pendulums to boot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2016)

Sounds a bit fishy even if the news is legit.

I feel like Sora should have been developed in a different direction. His character development has been weird since he appeared during this arc while he was really great in the Maiami arc. He's just been a bit too on one side of personality and not enough on the other and suddenly betrays the Academia after choosing it over them before. They could have done some rematch with Yuya or some other lancer like Reiji/Shun who might card him and he has some kind of redemption right before or maybe he changes his mind after losing to Yuya and Yuri takes him out right after.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I've heard Maxx C is gonna get a reprint as well, although I can't find the source for that claim (but I can find the source for the Kozmo reprints).
> If it's actually true, then RIP Wallet.



Now it is confirmed. Archfiend Eccentric is also confirmed, apparently. Gold Series is now officially the best set. 

Kozmos for everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2016)

#didntwastemoneybutstillbricks #brickbrickbrick #bestgoldseries


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 21, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Now it is confirmed. Archfiend Eccentric is also confirmed, apparently. Gold Series is now officially the best set.
> 
> Kozmos for everyone.



Welp, that's one way to go bankrupt. GG Konami, GG...

In the meantime, we got a new monster that's pretty damn good for Resonators.





> TDIL-JP014 Red Wolf
> Level 6 FIRE Fiend-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1400
> DEF 2200
> (1)  When you Normal Summon a “Resonator” monster successfully: You can Special Summon this card from your hand, but this card’s ATK is halved.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2016)

They're digging their own grave. I hope OCG takes over so we can finally get rid of this Konami TCG


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 21, 2016)

Time to spend unnecessary money on a display case, again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 21, 2016)

Serena said:


> No freaking clue. Probably won't know until after Jack vs Yuya.
> 
> I'm just glad he's alive. *Wish Sora had been canned though.*



This is complete and utter HERESY!!!

Sora it's probably one of the best charas and one of the most popular charas of the series rather than being pushed because of his archtype like Crow.


----------



## RandomLurker (Feb 21, 2016)

Serena said:


> ^ Got some extra info regarding that as well:



Been waiting for the GX/Zezzle cameos for a while now. Now how long until we get Joey and Kaiba?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm testing out the new dark magician support and its really good. I haven't had any dead hands yet but I do acknowledge they can happen, but when this deck works it works better then most other decks.

The combination of Dark Magic Circle and Eternal Soul is sooo good.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2016)

Wondering if Fuya Sakura's artist is the same as Yuki Usagi's.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2016)

It's kind of annoying how incompatible D/D is against Blue Eyes decks now. I feel like I'd be doing a lot better if I had higher ATK monsters. Caesar Ragnorok is always an obvious choice but that one synchro can go into Moonlight or something and get fucked over. It's not like I can't win, but it's just annoying and that same synchro can also stop wombo combos if they involve grave cards. I think I need to invest in effect negation again. Veiler might actually work in the deck now that there's level 8 synchros that it can help with on top of its own effect. Maybe I can try out that Where arf thou card on top of that.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2016)

Musu, your deck already has enough high attack monsters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 22, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Welp, that's one way to go bankrupt. GG Konami, GG...
> 
> In the meantime, we got a new monster that's pretty damn good for Resonators.



I tought this one was a jurrac monster


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck was this episode. It keeps topping itself every week in how ridiculous it gets.

Rogers meltdown was so damn hilarious. His VA was absolutely incredible. Between that and Jack being so glorious it made Sergei his fanboy and Gongenzaka cry manly tears, this ep goes down as the funniest one yet.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 22, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I tought this one was a jurrac monster


That was my first impression as well. I could've sworn that we were about to get some Jurrac support, especially when it does look like one. 



Linkofone said:


>



At least it has value.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2016)

Nah, it'll have the opposite effect.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 22, 2016)

Nah, still has value. Just not as valuable as it is now. Plus, it's Gold.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 22, 2016)

Nah, it won't have value. The only things in the set that will remain valuable is ... Maxx "C" and Ghost Ogre.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 22, 2016)

I doubt it. Unless Kozmo somehow gets ban-hammered too hard where the deck is unplayable, Kozmo would still remain to be a good deck to use. 

You also forgot Eccentrick.


----------



## lacey (Feb 22, 2016)

Some things from the Arc-V event that happened a few days ago in Japan. This information comes from a scan, and some of it isn't readable.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1.Meeting with Kaito
> ~~ join Lancers in Synchro dimension.
> 2.Meeting with Edo.
> Edo has fought Yusho.
> ...



Ark's version:


> From Eva:
> 
> (1) Enccounter with Kaito...
> Former rival... something something...
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2016)

Too much stuff I don't want to really know about until it happens. You should put all of these spoilers in spoilers.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Musu, your deck already has enough high attack monsters.



The ones that are higher than 3k are harder to get at 

The effect negation I mentioned might just be enough anyway since I do have methods of monster removal that would work just fine.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2016)

This guy turned his bike into a D-wheel. Pretty cool. He sounds like he's been smoking since he was 5 though. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UhxkDKQwjQ[/youtube]


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah I've seen this last year with same reaction


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2016)

The suits and glasses 

That and the whole deal with Sora's Reiji glasses were a good laugh.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 23, 2016)

Heard there was new Dark Magician cards...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I doubt it. Unless Kozmo somehow gets ban-hammered too hard where the deck is unplayable, Kozmo would still remain to be a good deck to use.
> 
> You also forgot Eccentrick.



Name 1 Gold Series card that is over 20 dollars that isn't a collector's card (Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon). 

Eccentrick was only expensive because it only had 1 print.


----------



## lacey (Feb 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Too much stuff I don't want to really know about until it happens. You should put all of these spoilers in spoilers.


Done.                                                      .


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 23, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Name 1 Gold Series card that is over 20 dollars that isn't a collector's card (Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon).
> 
> Eccentrick was only expensive because it only had 1 print.



Fair enough. 

It was expensive because it was seeing a lot of play in Pendulums.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2016)

In Japan, not in the US.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh, it was seeing a lot of play in here as well. Mainly because it's an out to Dominion.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 23, 2016)

Now they might play them. Considering most pepe and pendulum magician decks in the TCG did not play them when it was released, the only reason why it was expensive was because it was a secret.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 24, 2016)

If people could afford a playsets of Solemn Strikes, then it's doubtful that they could own at least 2 copies of the card.
But I guess you do have a point: Pendulums may now play them without having to worry about the prices. Still, I'm thinking that this set is going to become quite expensive.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2016)

Shitty TCG players look on OCG lists, and found out that many OCG lists played 1 copy of this card. This card wasn't secret in OCG. This card is secret in TCG. TCG spikes up prices. Which made Archfiend Eccentrick expensive. I didn't say people couldn't afford them, although the card was hard to pull.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2016)

Are there any chances we could run another tournament?


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2016)

OCG is no saint, but TCG really needs to go tbh

I don't even understand the need for such a split?


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 24, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Shitty TCG players look on OCG lists, and found out that many OCG lists played 1 copy of this card. This card wasn't secret in OCG. This card is secret in TCG. TCG spikes up prices. Which made Archfiend Eccentrick expensive. I didn't say people couldn't afford them, although the card was hard to pull.



Technically, it is Secret in the OCG, it's just that it comes in both Super and Secret Rare.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2016)

So what you're saying is that I am still right regardless.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes yes Linko, you know your Yu-Gi-Ohs.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 24, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> So what you're saying is that I am still right regardless.


Of course.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn right.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2016)

Is there a Beacon of Asian as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 25, 2016)

So there are new leaks for further supports of the named Archetypes.



> Gekkouga  / Moonlight Perfume
> Normal Spell Card
> (1) Target 1 “Lunalight” monster in your Graveyard; Special Summon that monster
> (2) Banish this card from your Graveyard, then discard 1 card from your hand; add 1 “Lunalight” monster from your Deck to your hand.





> Entermate Bot-Eyes Lizard / Performapal Bot-Eyes Lizard
> Level 4 EARTH Reptile-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1600
> DEF 1200
> (1) Once, during the turn this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can send 1 “Odd-Eyes” monster from your Deck to the Graveyard; until the End Phase, this card’s name is treated as a card with the same name as the monster sent to the Graveyard.





> Black Feather – Oborokage no Goufuu / Blackwing – Gofu the Hazy Shadow
> Level 5 DARK Winged Beast-Type Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 0
> DEF 0
> ...





> Dinomist Ankylos
> Level 4 WATER Machine-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 1500
> DEF 2000
> ...





> Shiranui no Kagemono / Shiranui Sage
> Level 4 FIRE Zombie-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 500
> DEF 0
> ...





> Hakaiken no Tsuioku / Destruction Sword Reminiscence
> Normal Trap Card
> (1) Discard 1 “Destruction Sword” card; Special Summon 1 “Buster Blader” monster from your Deck.
> (2) You can banish this card from your Graveyard; Fusion Summon 1 “Buster Blader, the Dragon Destroyer Swordsman” from your Extra Deck by banishing Fusion Materials from your Graveyard.



My opinion: The Buster Blader Trap card is FINALLY a decent card to summon a Buster Blader monster.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2016)

Dat Shiranui card, lonefire blossom for zombies and decent shiranui card.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, my Buster Blader Turbo will be even more deadly; I'l run three, maybe two.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 26, 2016)

Say could anyone share with me a dark magician decklist? 
I have a friend that loves blue eyes so he is getting his cards ready and I wanna duel him with dark magicians.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 26, 2016)

lend me your friend


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]e2yKH_alp6c[/YOUTUBE]

HO.LEE.CHIT THEM REPRINTS. 

Emeral reprint? Great. Beatrice import? Amazing (although a bit too late for BA). M7 Reprint? It needed that. Evey Galaxy Cyclone gets a reprint. 

Granted, some reprints weren't necessarily needed and all (like Grand Horn of Heaven, wish it was Solemn Strike, but it's whatever), but that just makes Infinite Gold far better than the previous Premium Gold.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 26, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Say could anyone share with me a dark magician decklist?
> I have a friend that loves blue eyes so he is getting his cards ready and I wanna duel him with dark magicians.



Use Buster Blader instead. And fuck his dragons by the horns.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 27, 2016)

New card for The Dark Illusions





> チューニングガム Chuuningu Gamu (Tuning Gum)
> Level 1 DARK Fiend-Type Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 400
> DEF 1200
> ...



If only it had a method of SS itself, it would've been pretty great. Still a decent card to use, especially when you can summon out the Upgradable forms of RDA.


----------



## lacey (Feb 27, 2016)

> Episode 96: 借り物の言葉 ? Karimono no Kotoba
> (Borrowed Words)
> Yuya arrives at the Duel Palace, where Jack is waiting, and shows his resolve to Jack. The final match of the Friendship Cup, Yuya vs. Jack, is then carried out at the Duel Palace. Roger then sends his Security troops to the Duel Palace?
> 
> ...



It begins.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 28, 2016)

Obelisk's new Artwork.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2016)

The art is amazing, but why isn't it blue?


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 28, 2016)

Probably has got something to do with the lighting.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 28, 2016)

Cause black > Blue


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm talking about the card itself. Blue > Brown


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 28, 2016)

Color doesn't matter. 

#asianmasterrace


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2016)

So Linko goes for normal monsters?


----------



## lacey (Feb 29, 2016)

Not gonna lie, I do prefer the original setup where the god cards had their own coloured cards and weren't just lumped in with regular effect monsters. They're meant to be special, and this just ruins it really.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 29, 2016)

That's how I feel about it as well. I don't think having them in their special colors would be confusing to anyone or something.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 29, 2016)

@Musu: Nah, more like Winged Dragon of Ra. 

@Serena: I agree


----------



## Santí (Feb 29, 2016)

Linko let's have a bout, I'm tired of shitters who insta-surrender when things don't go their way


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 29, 2016)

I kind of mentioned the idea of having another tournament but it got ignored


----------



## Santí (Feb 29, 2016)

How do I fight against Burgestoma? I literally have no idea what they're doing


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 29, 2016)

Sant? said:


> How do I fight against Burgestoma? I literally have no idea what they're doing



They are a trap deck, back row destruction and cards like royal degree fuck them over. Also they like to xyz, so you can use cards that change there levels or prevent them from special summoning. DDcrow also kinda works against them.


----------



## Santí (Feb 29, 2016)

Still running Monarchs since I'm a poorfag, but yeah.

Twin Twisters, Mobius, Storm Forth, and Dominion seemed to have did the job. But I'm still just blowing shit up mindlessly and it's working out


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 29, 2016)

Sant? said:


> How do I fight against Burgestoma? I literally have no idea what they're doing


----------



## Tapion (Feb 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I kind of mentioned the idea of having another tournament but it got ignored



My Cyberdragon infinity is thirsty for first place........again. 

I felt scummy using that card though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 29, 2016)

It's a scummy card. Negate-all cards all are.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 29, 2016)

Sant? said:


> Linko let's have a bout, I'm tired of shitters who insta-surrender when things don't go their way



Our fight will be legendary.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Tapion (Feb 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's a scummy card. Negate-all cards all are.



True, your deck could easily outpace mine though. I had to sit on Infinity and destroy S/T with Rampage dragon.

Don't forget about that MST that won the match for me.


----------



## Santí (Feb 29, 2016)

I recall the tournament in 2013 where I climbed out of the loser bracket, made it to semis against the same person who sent me there (Quinlong or something), and then everyone just disappeared and nobody spoke of it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 29, 2016)

Tapion said:


> True, your deck could easily outpace mine though. I had to sit on Infinity and destroy S/T with Rampage dragon.
> 
> Don't forget about that MST that won the match for me.



My deck has gone through a major upgrade since then. It's just too much for Infinity to deal with in terms of sheer quantity but with the correct timing and me running low on resources it could still potentially fuck me over.

I'm just glad that Infinity can't be abused in outside decks as easily now.

It was close


----------



## Santí (Feb 29, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Our fight will be legendary.



Were they not always?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2016)

I remember one duel I had with Linko took like 45 minutes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2016)

Something about DN's RNG is that when it wrecks you it does so multiple times in a row.


----------



## Santí (Mar 1, 2016)

Only when it comes to Rock-Paper-Scissors for me, I'm terribad at this


----------



## lacey (Mar 1, 2016)

Sant? said:


> I recall the tournament in 2013 where I climbed out of the loser bracket, made it to semis against the same person who sent me there (Quinlong or something), and then everyone just disappeared and nobody spoke of it


One does not speak lightly of the Shadow Realm.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)

Our battles were always really intense. 

----------

The local stores ran out of the ZEXAL VOL 8. Mangas. No Utopia the Lightning for me until next week.
However, I did acquire something even better. 



I can resell it to people for 20 +.


----------



## lacey (Mar 1, 2016)

I could just kill you for that Mew pin you know


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)

You don't know where I live.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 1, 2016)

The likes of you were banished to the Shadow Realm since always


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)

You're just salty because you can't beat me in a children's card game.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 1, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Our battles were always really intense.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Pre-ordered mine (well... just the card of course) and should be here by next week.

Plus, my Ghost 107 should be there as well. Always loved that card, and the Ghost should look amazing.


----------



## Santí (Mar 1, 2016)

Serena said:


> One does not speak lightly of the Shadow Realm.



As a survivor who fought his way out, the people must know my story 



Linkofone said:


> You're just salty because you can't beat me in a children's card game.



But _I_ can


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2016)

What's this about the purple realm?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 1, 2016)

It's weird how you can go to wrecking everyone to a slump. Today and yesterday are not my days.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Pre-ordered mine (well... just the card of course) and should be here by next week.
> 
> Plus, my Ghost 107 should be there as well. Always loved that card, and the Ghost should look amazing.



Want me to post my collection? 



Sant? said:


> As a survivor who fought his way out, the people must know my story
> 
> 
> 
> But _I_ can



Not for long. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> What's this about the purple realm?



Grape Drink.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 1, 2016)

It's such a shame that most of these Ghost Rares are probably more expensive now.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2016)

Nah, everything got a reprint.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

The amount of Yugo Shokan is strong with this one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2016)

I've always been fond of Yugo Shoukan. I like that my deck has strong and easy fusion options.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Nah, everything got a reprint.



Cards like Honest, Stardust, and Black Rose got a lot of reprints, yet their Ghost Rare values haven't decreased much (and it's not even the 1rst edition ones).


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

Unlimiteds are around 20, not bad for staple ghost rares.


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuck, now I want a Ghost Rare Stardust.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know how to react to this. I must me dreaming...


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

KAIBALAND!


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2016)

So news for Shining Victories.





And then here's the list of card types for imports and exclusives.



> SHVI-EN000 = Pendulum Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN081 = Spell Card
> SHVI-EN082 = Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN083 = Effect Monster
> ...





> SHVI-EN090 = Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN091 = Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN092 = Spell Card
> SHVI-EN093 = Effect Monster
> ...



I hope to god that they import Fire King Island. Plzkonami make it happen. 

I am curious about the Fusion monster. Maybe it's the other Elder Entity monster.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

That mat looks gorgeous.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> KAIBALAND!



Linko's childhood dream will be a reality!

All I can say about those slots is that Temujin and Alexander better be released.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Linko's childhood dream will be a reality!
> 
> All I can say about those slots is that Temujin and Alexander better be released.



Don't you mock my dreams. 

Lol, what if they don't? 



> SHVI-EN090 = Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN091 = Effect Monster
> SHVI-EN092 = Spell Card
> SHVI-EN093 = Effect Monster
> ...



It is highly possible that the two D/D/D monsters would take up the Fusion and 1 of the Synchro monster spot.


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2016)

Kaibaland and incoming Crystal Wing?
Fuuuuck yes, life is good.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2016)

> It is highly possible that the two D/D/D monsters would take up the Fusion and 1 of the Synchro monster spot.



That would make sense.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

#Makeyugiohgreatagain


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2016)

Why are you using Yugioh for trump jokes?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

Because Konami sucks.


----------



## lacey (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to agree with Xia though, powercreeps are an inevitable part in a game like this. At least the OCG has more cards and doesn't censor them.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2016)

You wanna know the ironic part? They didn't censored Samsara, Dragon of Rebirth's Ankh.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

Powercreep doesn't have to be as bad as what Yu-Gi-Oh! is. You don't see powercreep as bad in any other game.


----------



## Santí (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, powercreep is one thing, but the rate in which Yugioh has creeped in the last two years alone is unparalleled.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2016)

Toon Dark Magician confirmed and with a rather good effect too.

I don't know how to react to this. I must me dreaming...


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol, more Toon support. If only they had a Rescue Rabbit or something. 

Oh wait ...


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 3, 2016)

The commons straight up killed Sergei, and Roger went absolute batshit. My sides have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2016)

Man I love this show. So many great moments and they don't even need to involve dueling.

That part where the lancers showed up with a legion of Raidraptors 

And Reiji actually did something! It's strange how much effect a few words can have after so long.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2016)

That feeling when you go second against a Kaiju deck who can't do shit turn 1 and you turn your hand into one capable of OTKing through a skillful wombo combo


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 3, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> The commons straight up killed Sergei, and Roger went absolute batshit. My sides have died and gone to heaven.



Now to see Roger's inevitable gangbang.

You just know Shinji's group is gonna take their sweet time beating that douchebag to a pulp.


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2016)

> Episode 97: 気高き超魔導剣士 ? Kedakaki Chou Madou Kenshi
> (The Noble Supreme Paladin)
> 
> Yuya?s Dueling is rejected!?
> Jack points out that Yuya?s Dueling is nothing more than an imitation of his father?s style. While Yuya is in anguish, he managed to find a breakthrough?!?



There might be a change in the schedule this weekend, due to a ping-pong tournament. There's still no confirmation as to whether the episode will be aired later, or if it'll air the following weekend.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 4, 2016)

> While Yuya is in anguish, he managed to find a *breakthrough… [Skill]*!?


----------



## Santí (Mar 4, 2016)

You just couldn't leave it alone, could you?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 4, 2016)

Such is the way of Linkofone.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 4, 2016)

Serena said:


> There might be a change in the schedule this weekend, due to a ping-pong tournament. There's still no confirmation as to whether the episode will be aired later, or if it'll air the following weekend.



[youtube]IE0XeUGpsrI[/youtube]

PING PONG CIRCULATE


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 4, 2016)

New Dark Side of Dimensions trailer

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM7l4QMFcnU[/youtube]

The visuals and animation almost look good enough for me to forgive them for not giving proper attention to Arc-V.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 4, 2016)

Sant? said:


> You just couldn't leave it alone, could you?





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Such is the way of Linkofone.



Dolkka needs love. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> New Dark Side of Dimensions trailer
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM7l4QMFcnU[/youtube]
> 
> The visuals and animation almost look good enough for me to forgive them for not giving proper attention to Arc-V.



I completely forgiven them of everything.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 4, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I completely forgiven them of everything.



Linkofone has absolved their sins. 

I wish the movie had enough time to fit in something for Joey but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 4, 2016)

It was my cross to bear. 

They need to fit in Kisara.


----------



## lacey (Mar 5, 2016)

> Episode 97: 気高き超魔導剣士 ? Kedakaki Chou Madou Kenshi
> (The Noble Supreme Paladin)
> Jack easily fends off the Duel Chasers, and drives Yuya into a corner. Yuya uses his own Dueling in order to respond to Jack!!
> 
> ...



There is _still_ no confirmation as to whether or not tomorrow's episode will be pushed back another week or not, due the ping-pong tournament.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 5, 2016)

Ping Pong tournaments are cereal business.


----------



## lacey (Mar 5, 2016)

From what I understand, it's going to depend on what actually happens. If there's a loss, or a match takes too long, the episode won't air until next week. If it goes as scheduled, the episode will air tonight. 

Apparently, this happened before back in 2014 - episode 5 was scheduled to air, only for it to be canceled and pushed to the following week at the last possible minute because of a tennis tournament.


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2016)

No episode this week. Match ended just as it was getting too late to air it. It'll run on March 13th.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't they know that there's fans around za warudo waiting for this while nobody cares about Ping Pong.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 6, 2016)

Nah, Ping Pong is cereal business.


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2016)

Japan didn't even win. They lost to China.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 6, 2016)

Next thing you know they'll cancel the next competition the same way Hikaru no Go got cancelled.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 6, 2016)

Japa will always lose to China.


----------



## Santí (Mar 6, 2016)

Kung Fu Ping Pong >> You-Da-Goat


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 6, 2016)

For for ARC-V, people.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 6, 2016)

Show them what a quality anime looks like 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I1uLj83VdU[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, you know ... people don't know shit about what's good and what isn't. Isn't that the reason why people like SAO?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 6, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Well, you know ... people don't know shit about what's good and what isn't. Isn't that the reason why people like SAO?


Piss-poor written story and shitty characters? Fuck that, we got Kinkito Kirito and *Ass*una Asuna. 

In the meantime:





> Metalphosis Combination
> Continuous Trap
> (1) Once per turn, if a Fusion Monster is Fusion Summoned: You can target 1 “Metalphosis” monster in your Graveyard that has a lower Level than that Fusion Monster; Special Summon that monster.
> (2) If this card is sent from the field to the Graveyard: Add 1 “Metalphosis” monster from your Deck to your hand.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

Jesus ... I know people who think SAO is the best ... I am really thinking of buying some new friends.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2016)

SAO is the best.
























Shin Angyo Onshi that is


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

That's fine, you have the rights to your own opinion.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 7, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Jesus ... I know people who think SAO is the best ... I am really thinking of buying some new friends.



Well, it can't be helped for them. I just tend to stay away from that topic.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

^ This guy gets it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 7, 2016)

So it finally came. 



I wasn't expecting it to look good in Ghost, but I was wrong. Worth the $15.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice. Ghost Rares are the most collectible things.


----------



## lacey (Mar 7, 2016)

After a few days of debate over mainly fake previews that sounded like they were ripped out of fanfiction, we finally have the actual previews.



> Episode 97: The Noble Super Paladin
> (omitted due to repetition)
> 
> Episode 98: To the Only Path
> ...



Another Ebina/Hara collab, I am moist af


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 7, 2016)

> Reiji and Roger begin their duel with their pride on the line!


Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

Fusion Synchro vs Fusion Synchro XYZ Pendulum. 

Wonder who wins.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 7, 2016)

> Reiji and Roger begin their duel with their pride on the line!



>Roger
>pride

I'm happy he's finally dueling but


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

Prido? Nani?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

:excited

Finally found good gif.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 7, 2016)

It hurts my eyes, which explains the quality being fantastic.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

For a bit, those Blue-Eyes White Dragons kinda looked like Malefic Blue-Eyes White Dragons.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Fusion Synchro vs Fusion Synchro XYZ Pendulum.
> 
> Wonder who wins.



I wonder 

I definitely don't see Roger going down easily considering how perfectly he runs his subordinate's duels and there's the fact that if he had his way in all of their duels with no problems than none of them would have lose, but oddly the next ep has no mention of the duel in the preview so I guess it's somehow resolved in that one episode.




Linkofone said:


> Prido? Nani?



I read that it Roger's voice.


----------



## lacey (Mar 7, 2016)

Also, a more accurate translation was posted. Yuya also goes to XYZ with Gongenzeka. So it's Yuya, Gongenzeka, and Sawatari.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 7, 2016)

What deck will roger have?

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends

Please be checkered archfiends


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I wonder
> 
> I definitely don't see Roger going down easily considering how perfectly he runs his subordinate's duels and there's the fact that if he had his way in all of their duels with no problems than none of them would have lose, but oddly the next ep has no mention of the duel in the preview so I guess it's somehow resolved in that one episode.
> 
> ...



I mean, you're not wrong.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I mean, you're not wrong.



I'm sensing a "but".


----------



## lacey (Mar 7, 2016)

Another likely scenario is that Jean flees to Heartland; either with Yuzu in tow or not.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 7, 2016)

That's possible but not exactly the best place to go considering he likely has zero influence there and he'll be surrounded by enemies on all sides. Standard would be safer.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm sensing a "but".



I had nothing.


----------



## lacey (Mar 8, 2016)

Episode 101 is called "Galaxy Eyes." At least we won't have to wait 50 episodes to see it.


----------



## Santí (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2016)

x 5


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2016)

Very good card.





> TDIL-JP037 Magic Strider / Spell Strider
> Level 4 EARTH Warrior-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1800
> DEF 600
> (1) If this card is in your hand: You can target 2 face-up Spell Cards on the field (one on your side of the field and the other on your opponent’s side of the field); banish those cards, and if you do, Special Summon this card from your hand.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 8, 2016)

That's a card that can slow pendulum summong for your opponent. Or prevent cont. and/or equip setups by your opponent.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2016)

It outs Kozmos and Monarchs.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2016)

Not necessarily "outs", more like "Screws them over big time", mainly Kozmo (with Monarchs, they have Edea to retrieve it sadly, unless they decided to not play that build).


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 9, 2016)

It'll literally give Pendulum decks a free out to Domain (and basically a free XYZ), and come on, Onyx ... a monarch player would rather Idea back a more important spell than Domain.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 9, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> It'll literally give Pendulum decks a free out to Domain (and basically a free XYZ), and come on, Onyx ... a monarch player would rather Idea back a more important spell than Domain.



I never said people will get Domain back, I only said Edea can retrieve it.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 9, 2016)

Then it shouldn't be a problem regardless.


----------



## lacey (Mar 9, 2016)

Bought six more Wing Raiders packs.

Got me a Satellite Canon Falcon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you blasted anyone from orbit with ETERNAL AVENGE yet?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 10, 2016)

I know I did.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 10, 2016)

I randomly watched a Yugioh Arc V episode where the 5D dude beats the crazy guy who fused with his vehicle. 

Gotta say. It was pretty cool. Especially the 5D guy. Don;t remember their names tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> I randomly watched a Yugioh Arc V episode where the 5D dude beats the crazy guy who fused with his vehicle.
> 
> Gotta say. It was pretty cool. Especially the 5D guy. Don;t remember their names tho



Jack and Sergey

It's a really fun show. It takes a bit to get going but it's been mostly great all the way through.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2016)

New Blue Eyes and Dank Magician art.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 10, 2016)

Really? More?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2016)

So I've watched the latest episode of Arc-V, and Crow has officially earned my complete respect, unlike his stupid friends like Shinji.
"To us, destroying Tops is more important than stopping Academia"
Yeah, because apparently Vengeance is more important than stopping an invasion. Srsly kill urself Shinji, just stop breathing. 

Meanwhile, I should be getting my Utopia the Lightning next week.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 10, 2016)

Barnes and Nobles have them now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't bother getting the manga and the card (mainly because I haven't even read the manga at all. Maybe one day...).



It actually looks decent in Gold Rare, not gonna lie.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 11, 2016)

Not even a gold secret. Komoney is slipping.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh yeah, Ulti Dark Law will be a thing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 11, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Not even a gold secret. Komoney is slipping.


I thought we knew that the Gold Secrets are for the new cards/Premium Pack cards while the Gold Rares are just reprints? 

And yes, the Ulti Dark Law. Looks alright.


----------



## lacey (Mar 11, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Have you blasted anyone from orbit with ETERNAL AVENGE yet?


No, 'cause I'm not interested in playing Raid Raptors.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow, that's disappointing. I'd actually play the deck. Of course it is very cheap ... I think I'll make it today and testplay it.


----------



## lacey (Mar 11, 2016)

I generally prefer not to play decks that belong to favourite characters of mine.

That, and I just don't feel any connection with Raid Raptors. They're cool, but they're not a deck that I see and go "I really want to play this."


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 14, 2016)

So I've taken a peek at the preorder prices for some cards on Infinite Gold, and I was quite disappointed that it would be this expensive. 
Even though there's plenty of great reprints, I only want a handful of the cards like Emeral and Maxx C (I was debating on Giant Hand, but I'm not really a big fan of the card since it's just a worst-version of Fiendish Chain).

I'm still curious about the remaining 20 imports tho. Maybe the Trains at last? It would make sense (plus reprint the cards that were only imported via Video Game promos).


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 14, 2016)

Welp, nevermind what I said: Infinite Gold's leak is up.



> Gold Secret :
> PGL3-EN001 Angmarl the Fiendish Monarch
> PGL3-EN002 Junk Changer
> PGL3-EN003 Junkuriboh
> ...



Honestly, I'm not really fond with this set. The only cards that I'm interested are Big Eye, Daigusto Emeral, Flare Metal Dragon, and the Maxx C. I was thinking about the Trap Holes and Number 106, but I don't like the Rafflesia engine, and Giant Hand has been a shitty card to me. 

It's a great set tho, just not really looking for many of these cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 14, 2016)

As a guy that has essentially everything, I think this set is neat.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 14, 2016)

Agreed. My only complaint is that they didn't used the other 20 Gold Secret reservation for any imports (with the exception of Beatrice), just imagine the Trains coming to the TCG. 

In the meantime, news announced for the TCG's Summer products.



> Rounding-out the spring are two new products that will help Duelists of all skill levels prepare for the summer tournament season and beyond. First, isShining Victories Special Edition releasing on June 17.Each box of Shining Victories Special Edition comes with three packs of Shining Victories, one of two Super Rares from the upcoming fall booster set, and one of two guaranteed variant cards. MSRP: $9.99 per box.  Then it’s Rise of the True DragonsStructure Deck scheduled for a July 15 release. Rise of the True Dragons follows up on May’s re-launch of the legendary “Blue-Eyes” theme in Shining Victories with a Deck that includes new high-Level Dragons, new Dragon devotee monsters that are easy-to-Summon and work with ANY high-Level Dragons – plus a brand-new Spell card that Summons any Level 7 or 8 Dragon directly from the Graveyard, with no restrictions! MSRP: $9.99 per Deck.





> Between conventions, a new tournament season, and in-store events, Duelists will have plenty of opportunities to put their skills to the test this summer – with plenty of new cards to try!  The Yu-Gi-Oh! TCG makes the dog days bearable and the tournaments more exciting with the launch of two new products in August – The Dark Illusion core booster set August 5 and the Dragons of Legend Unleashed-* special booster August 19. The Dark Illusion kicks off the new tournament season with a compelling 100-card set filled with brand-new Deck themes, 10 never-before-seen cards, support for recent and classic Deck themes, and cues the return of a legendary monster to the Yu-Gi-Oh! TCG – Dark Magician! MSRP: $3.99 per Pack.





> The Dragons of Legend -Unleashed-* special booster is the spiritual successor to the popular Dragons of Legend booster sets, composed of numerous foil cards from the Yu-Gi-Oh! manga and animated TV series that have never been printed into actual cards – until now! MSRP: $3.99 per 5-card Pack



TL;DR Shining victories Special Edition, Felgrand Dragons incoming, new Dragons of Legend, and Dark Illusion.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 14, 2016)

Yugi vs Pegasus or Yugi vs Marik? Which duel did you guys enjoy more?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Pegasus duel was written better I'd say even if it was still on "bullshit" rules.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

Pegasus vs Kaiba duel was better. Pegasus actually used a legit deck. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk_YP6XF0yQ[/youtube]

Billy Brake FTW.


----------



## Toph (Mar 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> New Dark Side of Dimensions trailer
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM7l4QMFcnU[/youtube]
> 
> The visuals and animation almost look good enough for me to forgive them for not giving proper attention to Arc-V.



Holy fucking shit this is KyoAni level animation. God damn. Even the CGI looks good.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 15, 2016)

OCG List 
In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.
In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.


> Odd-Eyes Phantom Dragon
> Level 7 DARK Dragon-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 2500
> DEF 2000
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh shit, wasn't expecting Lavalval Chain to get hit this soon.
Damn, they knocked BA and Monarchs out of the tournament as well? I mean, we've kinda seen this one coming for the Dracopals. 

Thousand-Eyes Restrict finally off the list? ABOUT TIME! Also Sangan returns with an errata? This is interesting.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Phantom got nerfed hard as expected.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2016)

Not really tho. They can still live without Lavalval Chain (it was a nice bonus for the deck tho). Plus, Sangan is back, and it does give Phantoms some synergy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Huh? I was talking about Odd Eyes Phantom Dragon. The manga effect let it do damage equal to the atk written on both scales when it inflicts battle damage.

MORE Blue Eyes art



How many does that make? 7? 8?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

ENJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Man this thing is weak IRL. Not being affected by other cards is good along with those stats, but it needs a tuner and 3 monsters and you have to skip your draw phase to keep it up. It's better with the anime's 4000LP I guess. Still this will have to mean we get the rest right? I wonder how viable they'd be

Also there's tons of other good stuff in the V Jump Pack including the first pendulum/synchro.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Huh? I was talking about Odd Eyes Phantom Dragon. The manga effect let it do damage equal to the atk written on both scales when it inflicts battle damage.
> 
> MORE Blue Eyes art
> 
> ...



OH, I see what you mean. I actually thought you meant Phantom Knights, where you said Phantom. My bad.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 15, 2016)

> Nirvana High Paladin
> Level 10 DARK Spellcaster-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 3300
> DEF 2500
> ...






> Red Daemon?s Dragon Tyrant / Red Dragon Archfiend Tyrant
> Level 10 DARK Dragon-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ATK 3500
> DEF 3000
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

You can literally see how the duel will play out based on their effects.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

Why would they nerf Sangan? It wasn't unfair in the first place.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

All I know is that they literally killed Masked Heroes, made Burning Abyss super bad, slapped Pendulum Magicians and Dracopals in the face, and nerfed Monarchs. Well, at least Dino-Rabbit is still kinda a thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Why would they nerf Sangan? It wasn't unfair in the first place.



He had to do it to himself to escape prison.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

Konami raped him in the showers. I see. ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Konami raped him in the showers. I see. ...



Don't say that. You should say that Sangan accidentally dropped the soap while he was near the guys from "Tribe Infecting Virus".


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Don't say that. You should say that Sangan accidentally dropped the soap while he was near the guys from "Tribe Infecting Virus".



:l

I am sad now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2016)

Welp, I am a horrible person, am I? 

Promos for Shining Victory Special Edition are leaked.



> Ebon Illusion Magician
> Elemental HERO Core
> Magician’s Robe
> Scapeghost



Ebon reprint is good.


----------



## lacey (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm still kind of shocked we're getting Tokumatsu's Cardian Synchro; though honestly, I was hoping at least a few of his cards would get released. As janky as the deck is, I like the theme of it and it's fun to see it in action. I'm also assuming this means that we are, in fact, getting him as a Lancer.

Now we just need Abyss Actors (I need a Pretty Heroine _now_) and we're good.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

Infernoids and Kozmos got indirect hits in the OCG. I just realized that. 

Members of the *REKT'D Club*:

Kozmos - Get
Monarchs - REKT
Infernoids - Scrubs
Burning Abyss - Fuck 
Performapal Draco - Yo
Pendulum Magicians - Shits
Magical Explosion OTK - Especially this deck

Decks that got better with this list:

Mermails
Every other deck except for Masked Heroes, because Konami hates Masked Heroes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Considering the synchro's summon conditions I find it likely that we will.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Infernoids and Kozmos got indirect hits in the OCG. I just realized that.
> 
> Members of the *REKT'D Club*:
> 
> ...



Hopefully this means D/Ds time to shine will be coming


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2016)

They had their 15 seconds. 

Also, y'all should look at this thread:

*Harpie's Brother vs AOT*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2016)

I did and I gave the most fitting response.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 16, 2016)

I understand, and I gave the best response to your response.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2016)

How magnanimous of you.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 16, 2016)

It was the most appropriate response.


----------



## lacey (Mar 16, 2016)

Melodious masterrace. 

Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 






> So apparently, they (I'd assume all the Lancers) only end up in Xyz because their dimensional transporters act up on them, haha.  And they find Kite waiting for them; his blurb says he's taking on Obelisk Forces, but it's too small so I can't make out the kanji too well.
> 
> Also, Light of Hope's OP single's out May 25th (and those actors-turned-singers are going by "Unknown Number"), while Vision's ED single's a month earlier on April 27th.  *waits anxiously for Sound Duel 4 news*


----------



## Tapion (Mar 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> ENJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait to play cardians

ENJOY


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 16, 2016)

I hope they make them somewhat viable. Not everyone has based ENJOY's luck for draws.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2016)

Magician's robe? Already?

I am sure glad!


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 17, 2016)

I got a Beatrice today.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 17, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I got a Beatrice today.



I've been playing through Umineko recently so whenever I see that name I immediately think of that particular Beatrice


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine's better.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Infernoids and Kozmos got indirect hits in the OCG. I just realized that.
> 
> Members of the *REKT'D Club*:
> 
> ...




So these decks got rekted?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 17, 2016)

So I've managed to get all the cards I wanted from Infinite Gold plus more. Spent about $18 for both Emeral and Maxx "C" while I bought 1 Infinite Gold and pulled Pleiades, M7, Farmgirl, Kozmotown, and Time-Space Trap Hole. I've also pulled some BA cards like Fire Lake and Traveler.
On top of that, I've managed to get my hands on Rafflesia. It's far more efficient than Giant Hand (which I've seen 3 people pulled it from their case).

Oh yeah, and I've also got Dante and Red-Eyes Flare Metal Dragon off of trades. This made me happy.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 18, 2016)

So I got a Giant Hand out of my case today. 

- Another Beatrice
- 2 Dank Destroyers
- a bunch of other things that aren't worth mentioning.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> So I got a Giant Hand out of my case today.
> 
> - Another Beatrice



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnH9Gbw4ybk[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine is still better. 

At least I can use it.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Mar 18, 2016)

> Neo Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon
> Level 12 LIGHT Dragon-Type Fusion Effect Monster
> ATK 4500
> DEF 3800
> ...



What a disappointing effect 

You cant even contact fuse it FFS


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2016)

[youtube]iygHrbkyoZY[/youtube]

Great stuff and Jack's seiyuu is just awesome.

Also this:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D-o22PCztk[/youtube]


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh damn. Alexis sexy as always.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Oh damn. Alexis sexy as always.



She does indeed 

I've always had a thing for her and those Obelisk girls uniforms.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 18, 2016)

Probably because they look sexy? 


Spoiler list for the Starter Deck:



> YS16-EN001 Performapal Sleight Hand Magician
> YS16-EN002 Performapal King Bear
> YS16-EN003 Performapal Swincobra
> YS16-EN004 Performapal Momoncarpet
> ...



Wow, Archfiend Eccentrick's getting another reprint already? Talk about killing off the value.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Probably because they look sexy?



Obviously


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2016)

Hopefully this makes up for the weeks missed due to sports or something.
In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Probably because they look sexy?
> 
> 
> Spoiler list for the Starter Deck:
> ...



Damn Konami, back again with them reprints.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2016)

Also, this should be on the first post of every YGO thread.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2016)

I just went up against Number 38: Hope Harbinger Dragon Titanic Galaxy  with no particular outs because it killed any combos I'd start and it crushed me. This thing is generic rank 8? What the hell?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah, it's generic. Plus, it has a very good effect that can bypass cards like Honest and Kalut. 

Which reminds me, it's another one of those cards that I need to pick up asap.


----------



## Santí (Mar 19, 2016)

Female Obelisk Uniform >>> French Maid Uniform.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2016)

Sant� said:


> Female Obelisk Uniform >>> French Maid Uniform.



This is a guy who knows what he's talking about.



Also most IRL maid outits are pretty boring anyway.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 20, 2016)

> Banish 10 cards from the top of your Deck, face-down; draw 2 cards. You can only activate 1 "Pot of Cupidity" per turn.


----------



## lacey (Mar 20, 2016)

So Pokken has taken over my life. Except...


*Spoiler*: __ 





I am literally Selena


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 20, 2016)

Brb teching Necroface in every deck


----------



## lacey (Mar 20, 2016)

On my phone, so I can't be bothered to copy-paste, but we're getting one more 5Ds cameo next week.


----------



## Santí (Mar 20, 2016)

Serena said:


> So Pokken has taken over my life. Except...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait, is this from the game? Haven't seen much of anything when it comes to gameplay, but Fashionmon surely wasn't anything that stuck out


----------



## lacey (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, it's from the game. There's a lot of customization options, but I saw that outfit and had a good laugh. It's too bad you can't change your eye colour after you make the initial decision, or I would have _really_ been cosplaying Selena.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2016)

Serena said:


> On my phone, so I can't be bothered to copy-paste, but we're getting one more 5Ds cameo next week.



Ew. Wait, he already cameoed before.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey, does anyone have a good recipee for the dark magician deck? I am even thinking on playing dark magician deck too.
So many ideas and possibilities with these new cards. For sure I am thinking on playing dark paladin, my fav card from old.

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Now its C 101: S.H. Dark Knight.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2016)

> Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must be Special Summoned with a "Tramid" card's effect, and cannot be Special Summoned by other ways. If a face-up "Tramid" monster(s) you control is destroyed by battle or card effect, except "Tramid Sphinx": You can Special Summon this card from your hand. While you control another "Tramid" card, this card gains 500 ATK and DEF for each Field Spell Card with a different name in your Graveyard, also monsters your opponent controls can only attack "Tramid Sphinx".



Don't know how I feel about this card.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2016)

Anubis would be proud.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 21, 2016)

Serena said:


> Yes, it's from the game. There's a lot of customization options, but I saw that outfit and had a good laugh. It's too bad you can't change your eye colour after you make the initial decision, or I would have _really_ been cosplaying Selena.



What about the hair color?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2016)

Relinquished deck I think? 

Which reminds me, need to try and make a deck like that.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2016)

Reliquished Piper Chaos is a legit deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2016)

Also, I wouldn't mind if DMG gets a artwork similar to this pic.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 22, 2016)

Who the fuck cares? I'm talking about DMG.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah DMG looks good there. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of her card art.

Here's something else to ENJOY!


----------



## lacey (Mar 22, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> What about the hair color?


I can change the hair colour yes (There is a blue colour actually, plus a ponytail that could pass for hers), but it doesn't feel complete without the eye colour. 

Though apparently you can change the eye and skin colour and such, but I see no option to do that, unless it's right in front of me, in which case it's another case of me completely overlooking something. You know, the usual.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah DMG looks good there. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of her card art.
> 
> Here's something else to ENJOY!



Woah, the artist got a lot tamer with his art.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2016)

Different artist


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2016)

So I was art browsing a few days back and there was this one picture using DM-Zexal characters (I believe it was) and drew Bastion like this


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So I was art browsing a few days back and there was this one picture using DM-Zexal characters (I believe it was) and drew Bastion like this




Holy shit, I just thought about this video.

[YOUTUBE]4brh8IrxCwg[/YOUTUBE]

Found it when there was a comment section in the YGOrganization website. I just couldn't believe that it actually fits.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 22, 2016)

Bastion would be crazy enough to do that too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2016)

The deck boxes do kind of look like explosives are first glance. 

Subs are out early (compared to the recent releases). Praise the BBQ party!

track version


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2016)

Yuya's realization was ultimately satisfying. I think the pendulum synchro while a good card (which can be put into pendulum decks a lot easier since it needs no tuner) was a bit underwhelming compared to Odd Eyes Rebellion (or maybe even just that it had less impact since it was destroyed right away_, but then again it has a pretty useful Pendulum effect, especially in that situation.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 23, 2016)

New Anti-Pendulum card, and it's a very good one on top of that as well. 





> TDIL-JP079 Pendulum Hole
> Counter Trap Card
> (1) If either you or your opponent Pendulum Summons: Negate that Pendulum Summon, and return those cards to the owner’s Deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 23, 2016)

I love Negate.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The deck boxes do kind of look like explosives are first glance.
> 
> Subs are out early (compared to the recent releases). Praise the BBQ party!
> 
> track version



Watched the last two episodes at once. Why is the King so utterly based? Surprised the Crimson Dragon exists in Arc-V's continuity. They've been going all out with references, but to have it flat out show up was unexpected.

Nirvana Paladin's debut was pretty nice too. Gonna miss Roger's chimp outs. Man has been destroying my sides on a weekly basis.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 23, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Watched the last two episodes at once. Why is the King so utterly based? Surprised the *Crimson Dragon exists in Arc-V's continuity*. They've been going all out with references, but to have it flat out show up was unexpected.



Yeah, exactly. I wonder why.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 23, 2016)

It's just a reference though.


----------



## lacey (Mar 23, 2016)

It's an easter egg, nothing more. Should also be noted that the very first line in Tyrant's summoning chant is lifted verbatim from the chant for Red Nova back in 5Ds.



Linkofone said:


> Ew. Wait, he already cameoed before.


On a coin; which means he must be pretty important in City. Could be even higher in power than the Council. 

He wasn't even directly mentioned, his named popped up in the cast list for 98 



> Episode 98: ひとつの道へ – Hitotsu no Michi e
> (Toward the Only Path)
> As Yuya simultaneously summons five monsters at once, the residents of the City are captivated by his white-hot Duel. In response to that, Jack power-ups his Red Daemon, and resolves to fight Yuya with everything he got…
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 23, 2016)

I mean, it isn't like he just casually referenced it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2016)

So in Arc-V's continuity, is the reporter girl Jack Atlasu's sweetheart?

Man I really wanna pick Arc-v back. Last episode I saw was when Jack whooped the floor with Yuya.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 24, 2016)

They only bring some characters back, not all.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 24, 2016)

City Council is actually gonna do something? I don't buy it.



Linkofone said:


> Yeah, exactly. I wonder why.


Like Serena said, it's most likely just an easter egg and nothing plot related. Gotta pump in those references.



KingofNone said:


> It's just a reference though.



That's like saying Jack and Crow are references to 5ds. I mean yeah that's technically true, but that is one heavy handed reference.



Serena said:


> It's an easter egg, nothing more. Should also be noted that the very first line in Tyrant's summoning chant is lifted verbatim from the chant for Red Nova back in 5Ds.


The fact that it was called be name actually made it even more surprising.


----------



## lacey (Mar 24, 2016)

Episodes 99 and 100 will air together as a one-hour special.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I mentioned that a couple pages back.


----------



## lacey (Mar 24, 2016)

I haven't bothered checking the last few pages, haha...

A scan just came out yesterday/earlier today confirming it, either way.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 24, 2016)

Don't ignore me Serena


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2016)

My opponent had a field full of 3 3000ATK monsters and a Black Matter (Blue Eyes deck of course) and I go the next turn and summon Caesar Ragnorok, Beowulf, and Crystal Wing and proceed to steal his Black Matter to boost Caesar Ragnorok to 7200 and wipe out the rest of his field. After that they didn't have an out to even MORE attack than their stuff with Crystal Wing out so I won.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Don't ignore me Serena



This is why you should never trust fusion scum.

They have all ignored me all along.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh boy, this is something new. 



> A law firm claiming to be acting on the behalf of Nihon Ad Systems (NAS), an animation production and licensing company that currently manages many of the rights of the Yu-Gi-Oh! series, has filed a cease and desist order to the popular third-party online duel simulator.
> 
> According to head administrators from Dueling Network, the website was ordered to remove all imagery relating to the Yu-Gi-Oh! trading card game and animated series.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2016)

And to think I was just playing on there early in the morning and now the images are all gone. This kind of sucks and just forces me to try to use one of the alternatives again. Hopefully I won't have issues like last time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2016)

So what am I supposed to play on now? YGOpro doesn't want to save my deck and I recall having similar issues with Devpro?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe you don't believe in the heart of the cards enough?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2016)

That's only a dub thing and has nothing to do with this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2016)

I got my deck to save, but some weird shit happened when I went to duel. It's like I took over on turn 2 of a duel from someone and my deck replaced their's and damn waiting for every response is slow as fuck. DN might still be worth playing on even without images.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, can't say this is a surprise since it's NAS (the same bastards that takes down Yugioh-related videos on Youtube for lolCopyright Infringement).

And this (hilarious) Banlist edit is too damn funny.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 25, 2016)

So DN is kill? Haven't played it in a long as time but that sucks. Without images there's no fucking point to it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, it's not really "dead"; it just doesn't have any images because they don't wanna get in deep shit from NAS.

Granted, it all depends how things go. Assuming that they go to court and NAS loses, I'm pretty sure that DN will bring back the pics.


----------



## lacey (Mar 25, 2016)

Well at least YGOPro works on my old laptop...



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Don't ignore me Serena


You are not worthy of me. 



Suigetsu said:


> This is why you should never trust fusion scum.
> 
> They have all ignored me all along.


Oi, I'm Synchro-scum. In spirit mainly. It's not my fault that Konmai doesn't want to give Synchros more support.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, here's the thing ... if they hit DN they'll probably try to hit DevPro and YGOPro as well.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2016)

This Fair Use issue has been going on for quite a while ... and honestly Japanese companies are the worst at it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I mean what am I even supposed to do as an alternative if they shut down everything? I can't even play my deck if I wanted to in the TCG and it's not like I'll have a constant opponent to play with even if I did, that's the appeal of playing online like this even beyond the fact that it's free. They better be putting some solid effort into that PC game or maybe the 3DS game if they end up wiping all alternative methods of playing.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, it isn't Konami that is actually doing the shut downs, if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I do know that actually, but it does come off a bit better than it's not them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I was trying YGOpro out a bit ago and I couldn't summon Crystal Wing. Does it have a lot of glitches like that?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2016)

Devpro and YGOpro do have a few glitches. You can't actually activate Anti-Spell Frag during the standby phase.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm actually flabbergasted Dev pro messes with you this much, Standard scum. 

Never experienced bugs before.

I hope they don't go after Dev pro though, at least you guys HAVE to try out Dev pro now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

YGOpro, actually, and it's clear my deck was too much for their systems. This never happened at LDS


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

1v1 me dev pro.

I rarely beat DDDs now


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

Maybe sometime later today.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

got ya.......


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I was trying YGOpro out a bit ago and I couldn't summon Crystal Wing. Does it have a lot of glitches like that?


Oh man, that glitch hasn't been fixed yet? I saw something about that close to a month and a half ago.


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

> Yugioh Arc-V One-Hour Special:
> Episode 99: 永?☻のデュエル – Eien no Dyueru
> (The Immortal Duel)
> Episode 100: 絶望の都ハートランド – Zetsubou no Miyako Haatorando
> ...



No summary for 100, it's just 99. And they combined the cast list, but Yeager is missing for whatever reason.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

Overwhelming D/Ds 



Something interesting is that the preview differs from the one you posted last time about Roger being able to counter attack despite Reiji's masterful plays or something like that.


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah...I'm assuming Roger starts giving Reiji a hard time after laughing till he nearly suffocates


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

To be fair Roger is probably the strongest duelist of the Synchro Dimension (though he's actually of Academia). If the duelists dueling both Yugo and Jack actually listened to his orders throughout the entire duel, then they both would have won.


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

I'd rather hold my thoughts on how strong he is until we see him duel.

Then again, having him duel against Reiji is like having a skinny, inexperienced dude fighting a buff and trained fighter. Reiji practically exists to fodderize even the most powerful duelists.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 26, 2016)

Something happens to Roger's appearance during the duel? You just know they're gonna have him hulk out look Godwin did. What a sight to behold that will be.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I mean he did make those decks and called out the plays through the other people, but yeah who knows what they'll actually do with him and he's bound to be unhinged at this point.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Overwhelming D/Ds
> 
> 
> 
> Something interesting is that the preview differs from the one you posted last time about Roger being able to counter attack despite Reiji's masterful plays or something like that.


According to my friend Reiji getting cornered was a mistranslation because it was Chinese to English or something like that.


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

Wouldn't surprise me actually. 

I'm just glad we'll be getting out of Synchro soon. Even if, in-verse, it's completely by accident.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 26, 2016)

YGOpro updates nearly every other day, so any glitch should be fixed or they are working on it. Sometimes certain glitches go under their nose.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

Play Dev pro jeebus.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 26, 2016)

If you are one of the select few that Devpro works for then go for it, but YGOpro is far more stable and has really upped the competition when it comes to updating.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

Aside from you guys, I don't think i've heard anyone i've known complain about dev pro tbh. 

tbf.


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah, in the past YGO's updating was one hell of a task and had me sweating bullets. Now there's virtually no difference.

Only thing from Dev that I missed was it kept track of my W:L record which was at like an 8:1 ratio across 250 games last I remember checking.


----------



## Santí (Mar 26, 2016)

>Tfw Linko neglects my challenges for *R E M A T C H O F A L I F E T I M E*


----------



## lacey (Mar 26, 2016)

YGOPro is still crashing on my current laptop. 

It really sucks when I'm really itching to duel. Hate having to use my old laptop just for one program.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 26, 2016)

I never neglect challenges dawg.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

LinkotheNeglector.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

Devpro must really not like my deck.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

What happens when you save it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

It saves, but when I go to play it tells me the deck is invalid. At first there was something about Raigeki being banned, but even after I removed it from my side and deleted the decks the application gives you, it tells me this now.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

Maybe you have the wrong banlist set.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I tried picking a different one, but no dice.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

What deck are you trying to save? Is just that one deck or any deck you make?


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

Re install for the 100th time maybe.

I've dueled too many DD variants to accept the fact that Dev Hates ur deck


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

It's pretty much the only deck I play and it unfortunately has to be a OCG/TCG mix.

It's working on YGOpro, aside from Crystal Wing


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

Can you show a screenshot? I'm not getting what's happening.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

If you're on devpro I'll give you a duel. Send a request to King_of_None when you're ready.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

Play me on DN with no images then


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

Roger roger, my name is a barcode btw. Not an actual name, just a heads up.

Musu

No <3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2016)

I would be upset, but the heart was clearly too kawaii for me to get mad


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

KingofNone where u at doe?


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

My bad send another one.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

I went styling and payed for it.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 26, 2016)

I mean if I played any of my many dragons I would got blown back. Like I went through my list over half my shit is dragons.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah I kinda gave up on the deck, you were too backrow heavy for me. 

That Enjoy though.

Wish it had 5k attack.

P.S going to the red dragon archfiend's feels soo good, screw ur traps mayne. :c


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

It's not my fault a normal number of traps is considered heavy.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 27, 2016)

Good games man, I'm beat. 

Man no one runs traps, u gotta go fast...Finally got him out. When you think about it, he isn't all that great. Tyrant I mean...


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

Tapion said:


> *Man no one runs traps, u gotta go fast*



This is the exact reason I run traps.


----------



## lacey (Mar 27, 2016)

...wwwwwelp.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Serena said:


> ...wwwwwelp.



Looks like a checker to me 

Looks like whoever it was who wanted that got their wish


----------



## Tapion (Mar 27, 2016)

What the fuck is that thing? Looks like a spider and a washing machine had furious sex.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

track version
Devpro link.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Any ideas on what could be causing my deck to not be valid?


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

The only time I've had issues saving a deck is when I put a symbol in the name. Are your setting correct?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2016)

The deck is saved, but when I go to actually play it doesn't let me.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

Post a screenshot of the deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with the deck so I don't know what to tell you.
Do your setting look like this?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah, they do.


----------



## KingofNone (Mar 27, 2016)

No idea then.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 27, 2016)

> Entermate Radish Horse / Performapal Radish Horse
> Level 4 EARTH Plant-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 500 DEF 2000
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...





> Blackfeather – Tornado the Reverse Wind  /Blackwing – Tornado the Reverse Wind
> Level 4 DARK Winged Beast-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1000
> DEF 1200
> (1) If your opponent controls a Special Summoned monster, when this card is Normal Summoned: You can target 1 “Blackwing” Tuner monster in your Graveyard; Special Summon that monster, but that monster’s effects are negated, and you cannot Special Summon monsters for the rest of this turn, except for “Blackwing” monsters.





> 瑚之龍 Coral Dragon
> Level 6 WATER Dragon-Type Synchro Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 2400
> DEF 500
> ...



The Synchro Tuner tho, reminds me of Brionac. 





> 半?☻?導帯域 Hanmadou Tai’iki (Semi Spell Zone)
> Field Spell Card
> Activate this card at only at the start of your Main Phase 1 or Main Phase 2.
> (1) During each player’s Main Phase 1, monsters on the field cannot be targeted by, or destroyed by, their controller’s opponent’s card effects.
> (2) You cannot activate or Set Field Spell Cards.



Don't know how I feel about this card. I mean, it does work really well for Fire Kings since Garunix destroys shit during the Standby Phase. 
But at least it stops any targeting and destruction effects from your opponent's side of the field.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 27, 2016)

Serena said:


> Spoiler alert:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





ffs


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Roget


----------



## lacey (Mar 28, 2016)

KingofNone said:


> track version
> Devpro link.


Question - is it possible to take my custom deck files from YGOPro and just copy-paste them into DevPro's folders? They look like practically the same program.

ijustdontwannabestuckhavingtorebuildmydecksfromscratchugh


----------



## lacey (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay, so, I just copy-pasted my decks into DevPro, I can edit them just fine and whatnot.

But...is there an AI mode in this game, or is DevPro strictly multiplayer? Because if it's the latter, then I'm stuck having to duel on my old laptop.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 28, 2016)

Yah u should.

ninja'd

You can duel Dev bot if you look for it in the chat, but otherwise there isn't a built in AI.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Now if only the damn program accepted my deck.


----------



## lacey (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah, I did finally find the Devbot.

But oh my god, it's the slowest mother fucker ever. Really wish there was a way to disable its speaking function; the YGOPro's AI does talk, but only rarely. Devbot won't shut up and it just makes the game lag.


----------



## Santí (Mar 28, 2016)

Nerf DevBot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Episode 98 releasing within a day 
track version


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Such a fantastic episode on so many levels. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You get the ending of the duel between Yuya and Jack, the culmination of Yuya's entertainment dueling thus far, a Jaeger  cameo (ramen with champagne), the city united from Yuya's dueling, the council stepping down, and the beginning of Reiji vs Roger. And holy shit that "OTANOSHIMI WA KORE KARA DAAAAA!" from Roger during the preview deserves an award. Even Smile World was useful.

It turns out that weird shape was an equip card. The actual monster looks pretty good. I can kind of tell based on how Reiji was shown using Lamia that Siegfried will likely be brought out to negate that equip card and render Roger's "combo" useless. Using Burn against a D/D deck isn't a good idea even regardless since D'arc can turn that into gain and Leonidas can eat damage. As far as D/D cards being used it seems like Reiji is going through the Pendulum Domination Structure deck given Lamia and Beowulf being shown. He'll probably make Siegfried with a Pendulum Summoned Apocalypse which is level 7. I kind of wanted to see new cards, but this is pretty much expected


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 29, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new Ancient gear monster looks quite epic. Roger is finally showing his strength. Seems Yuya will be dueling with an original style and not borrowed. Wonder what kind of face ROger will show.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 29, 2016)

The way everyone gathered for the finale of the Yuya vs Jack duel reminded me of an interview they had where they wanted something similar for the series finale.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 29, 2016)

Artifact Abyss Madolche



> *Artifact Abyss Madolche*





> ARTIFACT ABYSS MADOLCHE



MONSTER CARDS (23):
1 Alich, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
3 Cir, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
3 Graff, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
1 Scarm, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
1 Barbar, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
2 Farfa, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
1 Tour Guide From the Underworld
2 Madolche Hootcake
2 Madolche Mewfeuille
3 Madolche Anjelly
2 Artifact Scythe
1 Artifact Beagalltach
1 Artifact Moralltach

SPELL CARDS (8):
1 Foolish Burial
1 Harpie’s Feather Duster
2 Artifact Ignition
3 Twin Twisters
1 Mask Change II

TRAP CARDS (10):
3 Artifact Sanctum
1 Breakthrough Skill
1 Call of the Haunted
1 Solemn Warning
1 Solemn Judgment
3 Solemn Strike

EXTRA DECK (15):
1 Masked HERO Dark Law
2 Dante, Pilgrim of the Burning Abyss
1 Virgil, Rock Star of the Burning Abyss
1 Leviair the Sea Dragon
1 Super Quantal Mech Beast Grampulse
1 Number 20: Giga-Brilliant
1 Dante, Traveler of the Burning Abyss
1 The Phantom Knights of Break Sword
1 Shark Fortress
1 Constellar Pleiades
1 Digital Bug – Corebage
3 Beatrice, Lady of the Eternal

SIDE-DECK (15):
2 D.D. Crow
3 Maxx “C”
1 Peropero Cerberus
1 Galaxy Cyclone
2 Smashing Ground
2 Swords of Concealing Light
2 Torrential Tribute
2 Storming Mirror Force


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't know how that shit works, but it works. 

Really tho, it's quite unbelievable that mashing 3 different decks is really surprising (granted, the Shaddoll/BA/Nutella mash up deck made a ton of sense, considering how it synergized with each other in some shape or form).


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it me or is ARC-V very similar to Avatar the Last Air Bendr?


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 30, 2016)

> During either player’s turn, when your opponent activates a monster effect that would inflict damage: You can discard this card; negate the activation. When an opponent’s monster declares a direct attack: You can banish this card from your Graveyard; draw 1 card, and if it is a monster, you can Special Summon it, then change the attack target to that monster. You can only use this effect of „Clear Kuriboh“ once per turn.



That's a good Kuriboh monster.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 30, 2016)

It does all the things that I want a card to do.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 30, 2016)

So I've managed to catch up on all the episodes, and I'm glad how the duel between Yuya and Jack resulted. Now the battle of Keikakus started, which could be the most interesting matches I have seen. A clash of "just as I have planned!"/Joseph Joestars will be a match of the century.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 30, 2016)

So I beat someone with a convoluted phantom knights strategy today.

Phantom knights into Outer God

Change Outer God's rank to 5

Equip him with Ilswarm Ouroborus

Use Rank up magic

Go into rebellion dragon otk


----------



## lacey (Mar 30, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _anime spoiler_ 



Current rumour is that Kaito will duel Gongenzeka and Sawatari in episode 100.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## KingofNone (Mar 31, 2016)

> Magic Expand
> Quick-Play Spell Card
> (1) Apply these effects, in sequence, depending on the total number of copies of “Dark Magician” and “Dark Magician Girl” on the field and in the Graveyards.
> • 1 or more: 1 DARK Spellcaster-Type monster on the field gains 1000 ATK until the end of this turn.
> ...


I mean this card is great but they limited it's potential.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

Great news: We can all become Kaiba!

*Spoiler*: __ 








> The Eternal Dead
> Quick-play Spell
> (1) Pay 8000 LP; rip the shit out of 1 card your opponent controls.



*See today's date*




On the other hand, Blackwing players rejoice.





> Assault Black Feather – Gandachi no Onimaru / Assault Blackwing – Onimaru the Divine Swell
> Level 12 DARK Winged Beast-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ATK 3000
> DEF 2000
> ...


----------



## lacey (Apr 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _episode 101 information_ 





> Episode 101: 銀河の眼 - Ginga no Me
> (The Galactic Eyes)
> 
> Due to Kaito’s provocation, a Duel breaks out!
> The Lancers meet a Duelist named Kaito in the desolated city, Heartland. Sawatari is provoked by him, leading to a Duel, but…!?



Fucking Sawatari


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

Sawatari getting his ass handed eventually.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll finish that quote for you

"but...it turns out that he's no match for Shin Neo New Sawatari MK. 2.21" 

That Kaiba card is legit, but what's with the Blackwing? What's the point of a level 12 tuner inb4 level change?


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 1, 2016)

The card says it can change it's level though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

That's what I get for skimming.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2016)

That Kaiba card is great. Yeah, Upstart Goblin me, bitch. 

Happy 4/1, people.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

Which card to rip


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Which card to rip



Giant Hand, or Cyber Dragon Infinity.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Giant Hand, or Cyber Dragon Infinity.



The choice is obviously Infinity then


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2016)

You know you could negate the effect with Infinity, right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

Not if I distract my opponent with a handshake from Yu-Jo Friendship


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> You know you could negate the effect with Infinity, right?



Of course you can, but so can Eternal Dead. Can't use Infinity if it's ripped in half.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2016)

Nah, Infinity is spell-speed 2.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

Some good news for them Nostalgic scrublords players.





> 2016 Mega Tins Release 9/9/2016
> Paving the way for next year’s Yu-Gi-Oh! The Dark Side of Dimensions feature film, this year’s 2016 Mega-Tins put the original Duelists, Yugi and Kaiba, front and center alongside their legendary Egyptian God Cards. Slifer the Sky Dragon (Yugi’s Egyptian God Card) and Obelisk the Tormentor (Kaiba’s Egyptian God Card) have been two of the most popular monsters since their debut in season 2 of the original animated series. Now they’re bigger than ever on the enormous 2016 Mega-Tins!
> The Yugi & Slifer Tin and the Kaiba & Obelisk Tin each come with 6 variant cards – the highest number of variant cards we’ve ever included in a tin before! In addition to the Secret Rare Egyptian God Card depicted on the lid, each tin includes 2 Ultra Rare variant cards of Yugi/Kaiba themed cards, including Dark Magician and Blue-Eyes White Dragon, in their Ultra Rare foil technology (a combo not available since their first appearance in the 2002 Yugi & Kaiba Starter Decks).
> Each tin also includes 3 Super Rare variant cards, including 2 brand new cards – one Pendulum Monster, and one D/D/D boss monster to go with the Pendulum Domination Structure Deck, tentatively scheduled for next year.
> ...



Some people aren't sure for themselves about the Tins, because it's April Fools day. So I'll just wait and see for more word about this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Some good news for them Nostalgic scrublords players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They said "D/D/D boss monster to go with Pendulum Domination" and "TCG". It almost has to be bullshit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 1, 2016)

Hence why I decided to wait for more word about it. 
I mean, even the ones who leaked it said it *could* be an April Fools.


----------



## lacey (Apr 2, 2016)

Full summary + cast list of 101.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 101: 銀河の眼 - Ginga no Manako
> (The Galactic Eyes)
> Accompanied by his dragon, a Duelist fights against his enemies all by himself…His name is Kaito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 3, 2016)

> DD Madou Kenja Thomas / D/D Savant Thomas
> Level 8 DARK Fiend-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
> ATK 1800
> DEF 2600
> ...







> Marshmacron
> Level 1 LIGHT Fairy-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 200
> DEF 200
> ...



Interesting card that enables you to make Kali Yuga a lot easier.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Kali Yuga is more of a win condition kind of card and the fact that the summoned monster's (Ragnorok) effect is negated doesn't help and you have to have another card in your pendulum zone. Scale 6 is a bit awkward, but the pendulum effect is okay if you combine it with Orthros as the low scale or something. The battle damage reduction doesn't help with much either and isn't as good as Ragnorok's pendulum effect and getting it onto the field without a pendulum summon or Swirl Slime seems annoying. Maybe it could be better used to summon that Galaxy monster or whatever it was that negates shit. It's just that I don't scale cards as much as you'd think.

It's nice to get new cards in a pack after so long, but it doesn't seem to help as much as it could. Or at least those are my opinions at first glance. It could end up okay. The weird thing is that this is the first "Savant/Magicial Astronomer" card that isn't 0/0 in stats.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

I just found this 



Not sure how I feel about them together, but it seems like they want more pendulum variants for some reason. I feel like I have to look at it more 3-dimensionally.

Err there are these too:



The trap is bad, but I'm not entirely sure about Forbidden Swamp. I feel like it could have some use. The IRL effects might be different.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1tn7Uj34AY[/youtube]


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 3, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I just found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swamp King seems useless, considering there's already a D/D card that does it. Bad Trap is bad tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Swamp King seems useless, considering there's already a D/D card that does it. Bad Trap is bad tho.



The summon effect actually might help things along in some cases but the 2000 dmg is a big hit, D/D doesn't run maybe main deck monsters above 5 atm, and the normal Swamp King can fuse cards in the grave as well. I'm not even sure what the trap is supposed to do. Deal damage off of cards returned from the extra deck to the hand? I'm guessing Ragnorok or something but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't been here in a bit, how's everything going?


----------



## Tapion (Apr 3, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1tn7Uj34AY[/youtube]



Cyber lady/angel Support CONFIRMED


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Imagine if they actually released the old cards as well. Enough with the nostalgia DM re-trains, they need to move on to GX now.


----------



## lacey (Apr 3, 2016)

The trap is more or less another situational, probably-anime-only-unless-changed-to-hell-and-back card, though given what he was up against, I can honestly excuse it. For once.

The OP is fucking gorgeous too; the bit with Yuri and Yugo is particularly amazing (So Yugo somehow is going to end up in Academia it seems ).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Siegfried + Beowulf are pretty much by themselves enough to deal with what Roger had out and OTK (Beowulf Piecing and Siegfried negating the equip and then Devil is left with 1800 def and they have 2800 atk and 3000 atk). He doesn't really need anything fancy, but the anime is bound to complicate it a bit.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 3, 2016)

Serena said:


> The trap is more or less another situational, probably-anime-only-unless-changed-to-hell-and-back card, though given what he was up against, I can honestly excuse it. For once.
> 
> The OP is fucking gorgeous too; the bit with Yuri and Yugo is particularly amazing (So Yugo somehow is going to end up in Academia it seems ).



He's been dimension hopping a lot tbf.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Wasn't there some statement about him ending up elsewhere in Synchro? I don't know if it was legit or not but like I said back then, even putting aside Yuzu's bracelet, as long as Yugo has Clear Wing he can easily get back into the action as it can hop dimensions as well.


----------



## lacey (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, granted, OPs are not entirely accurate, but Yugo and Yuri _were_ dueling at Academia in that sequence. The pillars in the background are identical to the ones there.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2016)

It's possible he pops up there as well. Yuzu's bracelet might actually send the Yu's to their own dimension, though I'm not sure it did that to Yuto at the beginning.

They put out the official version of Forbidden Dark Contract with the Swamp King
In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.

It's pretty limited. First of all it only summons D/D/Ds not D/Ds and in def with the effect negated, in most builds including OCG only Ragnorok is used in the main deck. Secondly it only uses the hand/field and requires you use that monster you summoned. From what I understand Reiji used it smartly in the anime to summon Apocalypse, fuse it into the extra deck (likely for Beowul) then pendulum summoned it back with the new Nikola/Thomas to use it as Synchro Material for Siegfried. Which is a good move. If the deck continues to shift more towards pendulum and they push it, it might have more of a place.


----------



## lacey (Apr 4, 2016)

When Yuto was eavesdropping on Yuzu and Sora at the docks in episode 18, he got warped from there to near the LDS building. So while it _might_ send the boys back to their respective dimensions, it's not a guarantee.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2016)

It's possible that it varies depending on the seriousness of the situation. Yuto and Yuya kept just missing each other because of it but didn't really interact until later on and the bracelet prevented more, while it may have been different later on with Yuri and Yugo. There's not too much point in speculating it, though. We're bound to learn more eventually.

Something to note is that Yusho appeared in the OP while a number of the lancers were missing, so maybe he may show up again or become relevant again in some way.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 5, 2016)

YUGIOH ON ROLLERSKATES!


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice to see that even in a different universe Kaito is still a jerk


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 5, 2016)

So does this mean Shun was riding on roller skates as a pro b4 Academia attacked his homeland? Now I need to see Ruri Raptors on Rollerskates now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 5, 2016)

This card reminds me of Quasimodo from the Hunchback of Notre Dame. 



> CPF1-JP023
> No.45 滅亡の予言者 クランブル・?☻ゴス Numbers 45 Metsubou no Yokensha Crumble Logos (Number 45: Prophet of Disaster Crumble Logos / Number 45: Crumble Logos)
> Rank 2 EARTH Zombie-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 2200
> ...







> TDIL-JP028 トラミッド・ハンター Tramid Hunter
> Level 3 EARTH Rock-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1400
> DEF 1100
> ...





Oh shit, Esper Girl. 



> TDIL-JP077 早すぎた帰還 Hayasugita Kikan (Premature Return)
> Normal Trap Card
> (1) Banish 1 card from your hand, then target 1 of your banished monsters; Special Summon that monster in face-down Defense Position.


----------



## lacey (Apr 5, 2016)

In b4 roller derby tournament


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd watch that.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Which reminds me, it's fucking disgraceful and unprofessional of them to leave us with no dates for the banlist, and the "Adjusted List" is just as pointless as making another card that literally does the same thing. 
If they were to get a shitton of phonecalls from players about the banlist, good for them; they deserve as much shit as they can get.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 6, 2016)

> 真竜剣士マスターP Shin Ryuukenshi Master Pendulum (Master Pendulum, the True Dracoslayer)
> Level 8 LIGHT Dragon-Type Special Summon Effect Monster
> ATK 2950
> DEF 2950
> ...







> 真竜皇アグニマズドV Shin Ryuu Ou Agnismazdo Vanisher (True Dracoemperor Agnismazdo Vanisher)
> Level 9 FIRE Wyrm-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 2900
> DEF 1900
> ...



High-leveled Draco-monsters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

Why are they pushing that archetype so damn badly? So many broken effects. It's up there with how much the TCG was pushing Kozmos.


----------



## Bookworm (Apr 7, 2016)

What are the new God Cards for the latest season of the show and what was the God cards for the season before that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

Lots of new cards

In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.
In the meantime, for those who're interested in the soundtrack.


----------



## lacey (Apr 7, 2016)

Trolling said:


> What are the new God Cards for the latest season of the show and what was the God cards for the season before that?


1) PePe
2) Hope


----------



## Bookworm (Apr 7, 2016)

Serena said:


> 1) PePe
> 2) Hope



That signature...That girl with the purple hair...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 She has cute fat cheeks just like I like them


----------



## Tapion (Apr 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why are they pushing that archetype so damn badly? So many broken effects. It's up there with how much the TCG was pushing Kozmos.



They're not even that broken though. Its all those retarded +1 performpals that's breaking them. I doubt they could do much if they didn't have 1000 monsters to work with thanks to cancerpals and their inherent +1s.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

I mean they basically go hand in hand, but I mean stuff like Draco Face Off and Luster to begin with are pretty damn good. then there's the fusion, synchro, and that one card that while I haven't seen it used in a duel personally it shuffles everything.

Maybe I'm just salty because Nikola (they should've gone for last names with these new Savants) isn't good in a normal build for D/D.


----------



## lacey (Apr 7, 2016)

Hoo-boy. Lots of stuff going on in Arc-V. Buckle up kids.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Kaito's family was carded by Academia. 

- Kaito and Yuya end up dueling; Yuto encourages Yuya to summon Dark Rebellion. Yuya ends up summoning Odd-Eyes Rebellion.

- Turns out Yuzu was sent to Fusion. She is pursued by Academia, but is rescued by Asuka.

- Asuka brings Yuzu to the Fusion's "You Show Duel School."

- The boy and girl from the OP are Allen and Sayaka; Yuya meets them after his duel with Kaito.

- Edo has a huge grudge against Yuya's father, Yusho. Yuya gets more clues about Yusho's disappearance, and is confronted by Edo.

- Kaito's new dragon is called Galaxy-Eyes Cipher Dragon.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here comes the return of The Legendary D jokes


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 7, 2016)

We'll probably have to wait a year until Reiji duels again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

So what, Yusho is basically running the Slifer Dorm as a branch school?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 7, 2016)

Im damn tired of Academia soldiers being fodder everytime we see them. Please bring some heavy guns already and stop focusing on low class students and Jobelisk Force


----------



## lacey (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's the actual previews.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 102: 非情の狩人 – Hijō no Karyudo
> (The Heartless Hunter)
> Yuya confronts Kaito, who is consumed by rage. However, Yuya's ideals could not move Kaito’s hardened heart, and with his overwhelming strength, Kaito drives Yuya into a corner. At that time, Yuto, who is residing inside Yuya, instructs Yuya to summon Dark Rebellion…
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 7, 2016)

I wonder who this beautiful girl is and if she'd look good in an Obelisk uniform


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> Im damn tired of Academia soldiers being fodder everytime we see them. Please bring some heavy guns already and stop focusing on low class students and Jobelisk Force



True. We need a top kek user of Ancient Gears and not jobbers that only show the Lancers and co. their brand new spanking cards. Really hoping Academia has a "Zane" type duelist that starts bodying Lancers left and right.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2016)

Crowler and Zane return it is.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

They better make it happen. I liked the Queer Professor Professor Crowler, especially in the last season of GX. 

Zane tho. 
Fuck his lil brother.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2016)

Eps 99-100 subs version 1
Link removed


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

Banlist is out guys.

Banned:

Damage Juggler
Plushfire
Ptolemaeus
Chicken Game
Wavering Eyes

Limited:

Luster Pendulum
Monkeyboard
Skullcrobat Joker
Wisdom-Eye Magician
Norden
Thousand-Eyes Restrict
Ignister Prominence
Draco Face-Off
Reasoning
Upstart Goblin

Semi-Limited:

Debris Dragon
Allure of Darkness
Emergency Teleport

Unlimited:

Dark Magician of Chaos
Tragoedia
Advanced Ritual Art
Crush Card Virus


Still waiting for them to ban Raigeki again. 

Opinion about the list: fairly good. Resolves most of the problem. Also, Norden being limited is a bit pointless, especially when I've seen people play 3 Instant Fusions and just 1 Norden in the Extra. 

Thousand-Eyes Restrict finally came off the list tho.


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 8, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> *
> Unlimited:*
> 
> *Dark Magician of Chaos*



HE'S BACK!!! THE ONE OF BEEN WAITING FOR HAS ARRIVED AND IN FULL FORCE TOO!!! 
A moment of silence for Stratos though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2016)

In full force? I'm not so sure an errata counts as full force.

The list looks alright. I'm not sure Chicken Game warranted a ban, but it was annoying for people loop through so I don't really care. It's cool that Restrict is FINALLY off. Wavering should have been limited but whatever...

Norden at 1 is completely pointless, I'm glad at some of the other limits like Ignister, Draco Face-Off, and Reasoning (which has been abused too much as of late). Upstart at 1 is whatever, I never used it in the deck I play so it's cool with me, it just means I get less extra life less often.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2016)

Also this week's double episode special. The first episode was really awesome and Reiji wtfpwned Roget, along with some other cool moments, but the second one while setting the tone for the next arc was mostly recap. I like the new OP better than the last one tbh, but I have no idea about the ED until I see its matching animation.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

KingofNone said:


> HE'S BACK!!! THE ONE OF BEEN WAITING FOR HAS ARRIVED AND IN FULL FORCE TOO!!!
> A moment of silence for Stratos though.



Not sure about the full-force, considering how he did receive an errata. 
Also, fuck Stratos.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 8, 2016)

Episode, or the first half anyway, was nice. Being Yuya must be suffering. Getting your waifu back only to be separated again. Tragic. Oh Roget. Even to the very end you were a riot.

I can't with recap episodes though. I mean they even recapped the first half of the same damn episode.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 8, 2016)

Upstart Goblin hit was a bit weird, though.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 8, 2016)

It was probably hit to further kill off the Chicken Game FTK and the consistency it had (even though Chicken Game is banned now).


----------



## Tapion (Apr 8, 2016)

Busterblader deck

x3 Chicken game

x3 Upstart 

WTF konami


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10 ban list, nekroz still aren't off the list but everything else was great.

3 DMOCs will be great for the new dark magician support. Hoban got wrecked, Thousand Eyes restrict is finally free, and Wavering Eyes is finally banned.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2016)

My deck gives zero fucks anyway, not that it can even be played properly in the TCG


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2016)

With 2 dmoc's, you can loop "dedication through light and darkness", eternal soul, and dark magic circle for consist banishing every turn. 

The big problem with the current dark magician deck is that if you don't have a way to keep summoning dark magician, such as all 3 are on the field, then you can't keep banishing, this fixes that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 9, 2016)

The loop sounds a bit slow if you ask me. Sounds neat though, especially when we got really good Rank 8 monsters (especially Number 38, which is getting really popular).


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2016)

Its not as slow as you think, Magician's Rod and Dark Magic Circle are both searches for the spells card and Magician's robe can fetch your dark magicians, also wonder wand and allure of darkness(semi-limited) are great search cards. 

Its a bit inconsistent because you will have to run 3 Dark Magicians and 2 DMOC's, but the combo is very powerful. Even with all these anti-targeting effects running, you will still be banishing quite a bit every turn.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 9, 2016)

Ah, I see what you mean. I got a bit mixed up with the loop, so I've assumed you meant something like the Wind-Up Hunter loop.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah its not a true loop I guess, just a really powerful way to keep the engine rolling.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 10, 2016)

Looks like we're finally getting the most common card in 5Ds.





> CPF1-JP018 ��☻れる巨人ズシン Nemureru Kyojin Zushin (Zushin the Sleeping Giant)
> Level 10 EARTH Warrior-Type Special Summon Effect Monster
> ATK 0
> DEF 0
> ...



Granted, even though it's still nearly damn impossible to summon this card, if you have all 3 Zushin in your hand, you can speed up the process to summon it in 4 turns (or, at least on your 4th turn; 8 turns in total).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

It's about time 

It's ridiculous how stuff like Utopia Lightning and the Kaijus for instance can deal with it so easily, though...


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah yes, I forgot that it can be destroyed by battle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

Crystal Wing works on it too since it's above level 5 and stuff like The Wicked Avatar.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know how that works tho. Considering how Crystal Wing doesn't gain any ATK points with Zushin having 0 ATK, same with the Wicked Avatar. 

These rulings tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

Zushin would gain 4000 when it attacks, but then during the damage step Crystal Wing would gain 4000 I think? It could depend on who's turn it is or something, apparently they're both during the damage step.


----------



## lacey (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's Kaito's profile blurb from the official site if anyone was curious:



> Before Academia invades the Xyz Dimension, he was a student of a Duel School, “Clover.” He has a friendly rivalry with Kurosaki, who goes to a different school, and the two of them respect each other’s strength. Driven by the rage resulting from the carding of his family and friends, he fights alone to destroy the Academia.



Heartland's two schools were Clover and Spade, Spade being the one Shun and Yuto went to.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 11, 2016)

Imports are mostly confirmed by Pojo.



> EN090 - Cuben
> EN091 - Carrot Human
> EN092 - Fire King Island
> EN093 - Dwarf Star Dragon Planetar
> ...





> *EN092 - Fire King Island*



YES! I CAN FINALLY PLAY MY DECK!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2016)

And D/D just keeps getting delayed. Apparently the structure deck won't even hit till 2017 as of now


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 11, 2016)

Hmm... I just noticed that I checked on Pojo and they said they got their sources from Italian YGO, and they got their source from Pojo. The Source-interception.   

But really, I just hope that they're the real deal. As for D/D/D imports, they've been really screwing things up. Hell, we don't even have Diamond Dust or the missing cards from the Duelist Pack that we never got.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 12, 2016)

Carrot Human. The Aromage dream is alive again.

Terrortops are over 14 dollars a piece now. So lit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 12, 2016)

Man, wish I did had the spare money to get them when they were cheap, but it's whateves.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 12, 2016)

This weekend was great for me. I got so much value on cards. Got over 200 dollars by selling 20 cards. Pulled a Breaksword, and got my Nisemonogatari Meister Box for free.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 12, 2016)

This is unexpected...





> It’s time to duel! Pick your favourite Millennium Item to mark your journey through a world of powerful magic and ancient Egyptian legends, acquiring monster cards and tournaments along the way! Build Game Shops and Duel Arenas as your collection expands and watch the Duel Points come pouring in! Make deals with your opponents and look out for bargains at auction – there are many ways to get what you want. Watch out for Pegasus, and stay sharp at all times – there’s only room at the top for one, and for everyone else, there’s bankruptcy. Become the ultimate duelist – it’s your move!



So far, it's only announced that Europe will be getting it (on June 24th).


----------



## lacey (Apr 12, 2016)

The last time I played Monopoly, we started at 8pm and ended at midnight.

My dad and his gf went bankrupt, and I was rolling in about 70K.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 12, 2016)

The color ninjas wont be worth shit if half of them are a -4 ffs.

Black dragon ninja requires you to have a ninja on the field (-1), a Ninjutsu art (-1) and to use it's effect you need both a ninjutsu card and a ninja (-2). Like 3/4 of them requires you to dump two cards after wasting two to get them out. 

They gonna need a continuous ninjutsu art that spell that fetches two ninjutsu art trap cards each of your turn.

Doesn't help that Black Dragon ninja and the others have such a dogshit effect. Yet them newer cards have some of the most op effects ive ever seen. 

Gonna shake off this salt.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 13, 2016)

Pictures are back on Dueling Network. Only drawback is that the pictures are in low resolution.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2016)

Doesn't even matter, the images weren't in high resolution to begin with.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2016)

hey, have you guys checked out the new tie in chapter for the movie?!

Based Kaz delivers! "and I hate that term but it's the true" It was really cool and the art was top notch!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Doesn't even matter, the images weren't in high resolution to begin with.



As long as they help with recognition, it's fine. I mean I could play even without them, but it does slow down the duel a bit.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 13, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> hey, have you guys checked out the new tie in chapter for the movie?!
> 
> Based Kaz delivers! "and I hate that term but it's the true" It was really cool and the art was top notch!



Link it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's a link


----------



## Tapion (Apr 13, 2016)

............ty fam


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 13, 2016)

Finding manga websites to read literally any YGO-related Manga is hard. Either that, or I'm not looking at the right places. 

But aside the point, thanks for the chapter.


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 15, 2016)

> Shugo Shinkan Mahad / Mahad the Protector Priest
> Light Spellcaster / Effect
> LV7 2500/2100
> (1) When you draw this card: You can reveal it; Special Summon this card from your hand.
> ...


They made this man into a card. The Pharaoh's most loyal servant indeed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2016)

I played against a Dark Magician deck the other day. It's pretty solid now and able to keep summoning DM and continuously activating effects off of it and was able to beat me twice partially due to some pretty poor hands on my part (literally in one after my gate was destroyed all I had was normal summons which is weird in my deck and he kept banishing them), but my opponent basically folded when I did a Cystal-Siegfried combo in game 1.

I've been trying out Thomas, the turbo rank 8s he can put out are pretty cool even if I have to have a card in the pendulum zone to ditch. I kind of reduced my level 1 engine to make room so I'm seeing how that works reduced as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2016)

This week's episode was 101. Next week we have a special for the movie and then the week after we get more Arc-V. "This week" and "next week" at this point are basically the same regarding the next episode. When the episode came out for me it was "this week"s episode"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2016)

First we got Zushin and now we've got Holding-Hand Genie 





> CPF1-JP019 Holding-Hand Genie
> Level 4 DARK Fiend-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1000
> DEF 1600
> ...



Throw backs are fun.


----------



## lacey (Apr 15, 2016)

When will official renders of that Yuto and Shun art get released? Uugh I'm thirsty for those.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> This week's episode was 101. Next week we have a special for the movie and then the week after we get more Arc-V. "This week" and "next week" at this point are basically the same regarding the next episode. When the episode came out for me it was "this week"s episode"


Doesn't change the fact that there will be no episode _this_ weekend.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 15, 2016)

> Blue-Eyes Chaos MAX Dragon
> Level 8 DARK Dragon-Type Ritual Effect Monster
> ATK 4000
> DEF 0
> ...



The name "MAX" reminds me of a Megaman X character.


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm honestly not sure how to feel about it being a ritual.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 15, 2016)

But it does make Advanced Ritual Art pretty damn good. Just send a Blue-Eyes monster to the graveyard and then bam; plus, it does have enough support to search it and make use of the Blue-Eyes monsters in the graveyard.


----------



## lacey (Apr 15, 2016)

Blue-Eyes Ritual support?
Fuck me, I might have to actually make a damn Blue Eyes deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2016)

I just opened a game turn 1 with Titanic Galaxy, Siegfried, and Crystal Wing 

The funny thing is that it doesn't even need the new support.


----------



## lacey (Apr 16, 2016)

> I heard that we won't be getting the Special this weekend due to Japan's earthquake, hence Arc-V will be further delayed by another week, can anyone confirm this?





> Well, as far as I know, stuff like AssClass and Kabaneri are getting delayed, but the DSoD Special is still on TvTokyo's schedule. The Yu-Gi-Oh anime twitter also hasn't mentioned anything about any delay.



Detailed summary for 102:


> Episode 102: 非情の狩人 – Hijō no Karyūdo
> (The Heartless Hunter)
> Yuya confronts Kaito, who is consumed by rage. However, Yuya's ideals could not move Kaito’s hardened heart, and with his overwhelming strength, Kaito drives Yuya into a corner. At that time, Yuto, who is residing inside Yuya…
> 
> ...


----------



## ForzaRoma (Apr 16, 2016)

Chaos MAX apparently has double piercing damage.Along with 4k ATK, that is isn't too bad.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I just opened a game turn 1 with Titanic Galaxy, Siegfried, and Crystal Wing
> 
> The funny thing is that it doesn't even need the new support.



Could you post the hand?I'll try to fogure out the combo myself.

So far I've memorized 3 hands for that field.

Kepler, Swirl, Lamia and Ragnarok
Swirl, Lamia, Copernicus, Ragnarok and Thomas
Copernicus, Lamia, 2 Ragnaroks and Swamp King


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2016)

A guy just told me I'm not worthy of his time because I made D'arc from Swirl Slime and Ragnorok (bad hand) and is apparently set on the incorrect idea of D/D/D not being D/D. I tried to tell the guy but he just quit on me and it was kind of funny. I even used other archetypes doing similar things as an example, but nope. I even used the rectangle square explanation.



ForzaRoma said:


> Chaos MAX apparently has double piercing damage.Along with 4k ATK, that is isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one requires Ragnorok, Swirl Slime, Necro Slime, and Lamia. It takes no normal summon and needs Meteorburst in the extra deck. That might give it away a bit, but without it you might miss something. This nice thing is that it doesn't even take a Contract.

Are there any specific conditions like that for any of those three?


----------



## lacey (Apr 16, 2016)

He bitched at you simply because you made do with a bad hand? What a pleb.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Apr 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> A guy just told me I'm not worthy of his time because I made D'arc from Swirl Slime and Ragnorok (bad hand) and is apparently set on the incorrect idea of D/D/D not being D/D. I tried to tell the guy but he just quit on me and it was kind of funny. I even used other archetypes doing similar things as an example, but nope. I even used the rectangle square explanation.



You meet guys like that once in a while.

I even faced a guy who argued like that while running X-Sabers 



> This one requires Ragnorok, Swirl Slime, Necro Slime, and Lamia. It takes no normal summon and needs Meteorburst in the extra deck. That might give it away a bit, but without it you might miss something. This nice thing is that it doesn't even take a Contract.
> 
> Are there any specific conditions like that for any of those three?



Cracked it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Scale Ragnarok
Swirl+Necro=Temujin,banish Swirl SS Lamia,Temujin+Lamia=Alexander
Ragnarok SS Temujin, Alexander SS Lamia
Alexander+Lamia=Meteorburst, Meteorburst SS Ragnarok, Ragnarok SS Alexander,
Temujin SS Lamia, Meteorburst+Lamia=Crystal Wing, Lamia send temujin SS itself
Alexander+Lamia=Siegfried,Necro+Fodder=Beowulf, Ragnarok+Beowulf=Galaxy




I was already familiar with Meteorburst.But seriously,the extra deck is so tight.Right now I'm only playing one D'Arc and I'm seriously contemplating running only 1 Siegfried.

The last one requires Meteorburst and the first one requires Thomas to search with gate.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2016)

Serena said:


> He bitched at you simply because you made do with a bad hand? What a pleb.



No, he was also a D/D player (apparently) and he bitched at me because he didn't understand naming mechanics and thought only a card with "D/D" in the name along with another "D/D" could make D'arc, I used a "D/D/D" but he didn't understand that "D/D/Ds" are "D/Ds" but "D/D" isn't "D/D/D" and he wouldn't listen when I tried to explain it.

He was trying to say that I could only make Beowulf if I used Ragnarok and Swirl Slime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 16, 2016)

ForzaRoma said:


> You meet guys like that once in a while.
> 
> I even faced a guy who argued like that while running X-Sabers
> 
> ...



It was kind of weird in that he wouldn't listen though considering it benefited his own deck. I mean not knowing would mean he's using even stuff like Gate wrong.

Yep, that's it. I only just added Meteorburst in because of this, but I might take it out again. I honestly wish they'd up extra deck space to 20 because D/D space is ridiculously tight. I've been running 2 D'arc since she's a go to for me as a fusion and Siegfried at 1 because he comes out less comparatively. I'm playing around with my extra deck atm.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2016)

Found a video showing the first 3 minutes of Dark Side of Dimension

Movie looks like a fucking ride


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kind of love that Kaiba built a fucking space station to house the millenium puzzle and he keeps staring at it longingly


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's a link to said video:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4weSoftDlI[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2016)

Arc-V spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Edo confirmed to be second-in-command of Academia's army.



I'm on my phone, so I'll post the scan later if no one else does.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 18, 2016)

So much card leaks from the movie packs to the Dragons of Legend. I'm far too lazy to copy-paste everything here.

Movie Pack cards

Booster Box announced

Misc news (including alternative artwork for Slifer the Sky Dragon)

Structure Deck 2016

V-Jump cards announced (Cipher monsters introduced, including Galaxy-Eyes Cipher Dragon

More Movie Pack cards

Pharaoh's Memories announced


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Do they really have to make almost every signature Yugi card have its own archetype now? I mean some of it is pretty cool, but it just seems excessive on top of what we've already gotten.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue-Eyes confirmed to be 2nd best deck in OCG at this point.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Blue Eyes has a lot going for it.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 18, 2016)

YES THE CYBER ANGELS IM CRYING....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

They look pretty decent too. I didn't even notice that link with them and Galaxy Cipher.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 18, 2016)

Brooo all the good shit getting made all we need now is backup gardna.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2016)

Edo's Arc-V design:


I had talked myself out of a Blue-Eyes deck, and now I find myself wanting to go for it again. Sigh. Can't win.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 18, 2016)

Destiny Heroes maybe?


----------



## Tapion (Apr 18, 2016)

D heros


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Destiny Heroes maybe?



*Spoiler*: __ 



D-Heroes will most likely be returning, as his debut episode is entitled "The HERO Bearing the Name of 'D.'"


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 18, 2016)

I can just imagine them changing the name to something like "Dark Hero" or "Destructive Hero". But considering that the "D" spirit could still be alive...


----------



## Tapion (Apr 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> D-Heroes will most likely be returning, as his debut episode is entitled "The HERO Bearing the Name of 'D.'"


----------



## lacey (Apr 19, 2016)

So, after trying to figure out what archetype/deck calls to me the most, I've decided I really want to try Aromages. Got any tips or recommendations for the deck's building blocks?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 19, 2016)

Even with Malicious and D-Draw at 3, D-Heroes can't do much in the meta.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's Chapter 2 of Transcend Game


Kaiba sure makes some interesting faces 

I might've preferred if they kept the original idea of making Kaiba the focus.


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 20, 2016)

Serena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> D-Heroes will most likely be returning, as his debut episode is entitled "The HERO Bearing the Name of 'D.'"



Edo gives the D


----------



## lacey (Apr 20, 2016)

Shun's manga Ruri Raptors are finally getting a release.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 21, 2016)

I miss Serena


----------



## lacey (Apr 21, 2016)

I miss Rin. 
And I want to see Ruri so bad.
And I want Yuto to get his own body back.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 21, 2016)

Some news are out.



Imports are in spanish, so none of these cards will have their official English names until further leaks.



> SHVI-SP081 Llamando al Ganado (Calling the Cattle)
> SHVI-SP082 Leon Miedoso Kozmo (Kozmo Cowardly Lion)
> SHVI-SP083 Dama Oscura Kozmo (Kozmo Darklady)
> SHVI-SP084 Caminante Kozmo (Kozmo Walker)
> ...



Next are some of the Kozmo leaks



Here's a "better" picture of the card as well.


----------



## lacey (Apr 21, 2016)

Guess who finally makes an appearance after far too many episodes.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 103: The Brilliant Machine Angels
> Yuya is depressed that he could not open up Kaito’s heart, but!?
> Yuya is depressed since he could not persuade Kaito with his Dueling. And then, Yuya learns about Kaito’s tragic past from Allen…
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 21, 2016)

That's sweet. I guess we now know where the hell he's been. 

Anyways, I wasn't expecting these news to leak as soon as possible.



> Kozmourning
> Continuous Trap Card
> Monsters destroyed in battle by "Kozmo" monsters you control are shuffled into the Deck instead of being sent to the Graveyard. You can banish this card from your Graveyard; this turn, the first time you would take Battle Damage from a battle involving a "Kozmo" monster you control, you gain that much LP instead.





> Kozmo Dark Lady
> Level 5 DARK Psychic 2200/1800
> During either player's turn: You can banish this card; Special Summon 1 Level 6 or higher "Kozmo" monster from your hand. Once per turn, when a monster effect is activated: You can pay 1000 LP; negate that activation, and if you do, destroy that monster.





> Kozmo Dark Planet
> DARK/Machine
> Level 10
> 4000/4000
> Cannot be Normal Summoned or Set. Must be Special Summoned (from your hand) by banishing "Kozmo" monsters from your hand whose Levels equal 10 or more and cannot be Special Summoned by other means. Cannot be targeted by your opponent's card effects. During either player's turn, when a Spell Card is activated: you can banish 1 "Kozmo" monster in your Graveyard; negate the activation, and if you do, destroy that card. If this card is destroyed by battle or by a card effect and sent to the Graveyard: you can banish this card from your Graveyard; add 1 Level 9 or lower "Kozmo" monster from your Deck to your hand.







> Kozmo Frightful Lion
> LIGHT/Psychic
> Level 2
> 1200/500
> During either player's turn: you can banish this card: Special Summon 1 Level 3 or higher "Kozmo" monster from your hand. You can only use this effect of "Kozmo Frightful Lion" once per turn. Once per turn: you can pay 500 LP, then target 3 of your banished "Kozmo" monsters: return them to the Graveyard, and if you do, inflict 500 damage to your opponent.



Dark Planet is pretty damn good, although the ability to summon it is a tad difficult and wasteful. 
Frightful Lion is alright, but if it does make the deck become Graveyard dependent, then it's a pretty cool card (that and burning 1500 is really big; more than double what Cowboy does).


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 22, 2016)

> Kozmo Walker Common !
> Dark LVL 6 Atk 2400 Def 1200
> Machine Effect :
> If one or more kozmo cards that you control were to be destroyed by an opponent's card effect, you can destroy another kozmo card you control instead. If this card is destroyed by battle or card effect and send to the graveyard, you can banish this card to summon, from your deck, a level 5 or lower kozmo monster



I don't know how should I feel about this card. I mean, it's neat that you can protect your Kozmo stuffs, but it's really hard to say that it's really great because you'd want destruction of your Kozmo stuffs.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 22, 2016)

Seems the focus of the deck is to become more graveyard dependent, the lion is really fucking good if you want to build up for Dark Planet.

Dark Planet isn't all that hard to summon, its basically a ritual summon without the need of a ritual spell. It also doesn't contribute to bricking, and can fix bricked hands, considering you can just banish the higher level ships and summon this thing for free.

I imagine tin can and frightful lion will be favored over farm girl in the new builds that focus on dark planet.

I assume this is the last set for Kozmo's, its disappointing we didn't get a OZ/Emperor Palpatine, but maybe that will be saved for the ocg or a special box set.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 22, 2016)

True, it does open up some plays and makes Kozmotown active. Although I'm curious if people will be playing the Fire King engine, because Island triggers the ships (swarming or even searching extra monsters; makes Dark Eclipser more viable as Dark Planet). I mean, if that were the case, then I'm going to be afraid that they'll cause the card to bump up the price (although for now, we don't know the rarity of the card).

Honestly, I hope that'll conclude the Kozmo support for now. The deck is already more powerful than it is. Maybe when Kozmo finally calms down and stuffs, then yeah.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I've got good news


and bad news. What's up with the site's new shitty format?


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 23, 2016)

I have no clue, and I'm not a big fan of it as well.


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 23, 2016)

What happened to the post I made yesterday about the movie?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 23, 2016)

Upgrade didn't carry over some posts.


----------



## KingofNone (Apr 23, 2016)

I see.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 23, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Upgrade didn't carry over some posts.



I see, that explains why some of my posts were gone.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 24, 2016)

Speaking of the new layout...I really have to post in all my watched threads to be notified if someone posts something new?


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2016)

Seeing some videos about FK Island being used in Kozmo... I just hope that's not the case, because then people will take advantage over the card and then it'll get hit like Ravine did when the Rulers were problematic. 
But in the end, it depends on what rarity it gets released. If it's a Rare or Common, then it may not be valued as much. If it's Super or even Secret (which is doubtful, but it's Konami), then I might cry.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 25, 2016)

Bro my cyber angel ritual spam is broken with necroz and herald of perfection


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Seeing some videos about FK Island being used in Kozmo... I just hope that's not the case, because then people will take advantage over the card and then it'll get hit like Ravine did when the Rulers were problematic.
> But in the end, it depends on what rarity it gets released. If it's a Rare or Common, then it may not be valued as much. If it's Super or even Secret (which is doubtful, but it's Konami), then I might cry.



It's confirmed to be common.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2016)

Final 2 Kaiju monsters are out.



> Super Anti-Kaiju War Machine Mecha-Dogoran
> Level 8 / LIGHT / Machine / ? ATK / 2000 DEF
> Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. If your opponent controls a “Kaiju” monster, you can Special Summon this card (from your hand). You can only control 1 “Kaiju” monster. Once per turn: You can remove 2 Kaiju Counters from anywhere on the field; equip 1 “Kaiju” monster from your hand or Graveyard to this card. This card gains ATK equal to the combined ATK of the “Kaiju” monsters equipped to it by this effect.





> Thunder King, the Lightningstrike Kaiju
> Level 9 / LIGHT / Thunder / 3300 ATK / 2100 DEF
> You can Special Summon this card (from your hand) to your opponent’s side of the field in Attack Position, by Tributing 1 monster they control. If your opponent controls a “Kaiju” monster, you can Special Summon this card (from your hand) in Attack Position. You can only control 1 “Kaiju” monster. Once per turn: You can remove 3 Kaiju Counters from anywhere on the field; your opponent’s cards and effects cannot be activated for the rest of this turn, also this card can make up to 3 attacks on monsters during each Battle Phase this turn.



Couldn't post the pictures of the cards, because of some issues I'm having posting them (loading was too long, and I couldn't use anything). So here's the link instead.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's confirmed to be common.



I just noticed. Now I don't have to worry about the cost of the card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm glad my deck has an out to Waterfront with Kali Yuga and Siegfried to a lesser extent. Those Kaijus are a bitch.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2016)

This new forum layout is very awkward to me.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2016)

Also, Xiam, what happened to my big avatar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> This new forum layout is very awkward to me.


Yeah, but eventually, we'll have to get used to it. 

Spoiler list for the Shining Victory rarity.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Secret Rare (8/8)
> SHVI-EN030 Amorphage Sloth
> SHVI-EN040 Ghost Reaper & Winter Cherries
> SHVI-EN049 Crystal Wing Synchro Dragon
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2016)

Dark Lady and Sakura make sense as Secret rares. The rest are kinda meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Still no D/Ds of course, but we knew that at this point


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't worry, we still have a lot of cards in the OCG that haven't been imported to the TCG yet (See DP: Kastle Siblings cards for example).
Maybe sometime soon, who knows...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes soon, just like the structure deck


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Chapter 9 of the Arc-V manga is out.


Manga Yuri is amazing and there's just something about Yuzu in the suit and glasses


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2016)

I wish they would put the 5Ds manga online as well.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2016)

And next episode Alexis will show up. This is great.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> And next episode Alexis will show up. This is great.




Regarding the 5D's manga. There's a re-read of the manga going on on reddit and they link chapters. Maybe they might not have all of them up atm, but you could ask the person who makes the posts. 

I want to read that and the rest of the GX manga too. I read some of the latter but it wasn't all up.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2016)

It'll be great. I swear.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 27, 2016)

Welp, the hype has begun.

Fire King Avatar Yaksha costs $8+, and the Tin version costs $10+ (maximum I saw was $30, but it's from typical shit sellers).
At least I already have my playsets.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 27, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Lol @ hype. I hope the deck will be played more now.



But the sad thing is that I'm thinking the deck itself won't do TOO good. The only reason Yaksha's price jumped up was because of Island and Yaksha being part of an "Engine" for Kozmo, since both of these cards trigger the big ships and create huge advantage. I do hope that the engine gets dropped before it's too late; I don't want them to hit Island as they hit Ravine (considering how the Rulers were the problems, not Dragunity).


----------



## lacey (Apr 27, 2016)

I was growing to like Yuri a lot in the anime, and I absolutely love him in the manga.
Can't wait for this weekend's episode. Quality animation, and Asuka debut.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2016)

"Believe me Kaito. Believe in the Sakaki Yuya that I believe in" 

That purple-haired girl with the glasses looks awful.

Dat Alexis in the preview


----------



## lacey (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm still salty her name's Sayaka.
Only girl who should have that name is Miki Sayaka.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2016)

I think there was a character in YYH with that name around the start of the series. I think she had a slightly bigger role in the anime but she oversaw Yusuke's progress with his spirit egg for a bit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 30, 2016)

Just came back from my Sneak Peek, and holy shit I never opened up this good since Lord of the Tachyon Galaxy Sneak Peek. I pulled Ghost Reaper (well... technically, I allowed a guy to do it), Amorphous Persona, Priestess with Eyes of Blue, and Amorphous Infection; 1 Secret, 1 Ultra, and the rest were Supers. Sadly, didn't pull any Island, and it was quite difficult to find people owning the card. 
Thankfully, I did managed to get a playset.


----------



## lacey (Apr 30, 2016)

At long fucking last:

Arc-V episode 104 summary + cast list

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 104: ｢D｣の名を持つHERO - Dī no Na o Motsu Hīrō
> (The HERO Bearing the Name of “D”)
> Yuzu goes with Asuka, the girl who saved her, to a certain place. It is a small Duel School located in the Fusion Dimension, “You Show School.” On the other hand, while Yuya continues to search for Yusho’s whereabouts…
> 
> ...



We finally get to hear Ruri speak.

A bit of trivia:
Ruri's voice actress is Aizawa *Rin*. She is part of P★Cute (under her alias *Shirosaki Ruri* btw), the duo who sang the first ending of Arc-V, One Step.




I'm so fucking pumped for this, you have no idea.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 1, 2016)

New cards from the Collector's Pack.



> Cyber Petit Angel
> Level 2 LIGHT Fairy-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 300
> DEF 200
> ...





> Numbers 78: Numbers Archive / Number 78: Number Archive
> Rank 1 LIGHT Spellcaster-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 0
> DEF 0
> ...





> Cardian – Yanagi ni Ono no Michikaze –
> Level 11 DARK Warrior-Type Special Summon Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 2000
> DEF 2000
> ...





> Numbers 51: Kaiwan no Finish Hold (Unofficial Org Name: Number 51: Finish Hold the Amazing)
> Rank 3 EARTH Rock-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 2600
> DEF 0
> ...


----------



## Tapion (May 1, 2016)

Cyber petite angel is a bit disappointing, its like a weaker Senju/Maju.



but hey, cyber angels!


----------



## Linkofone (May 1, 2016)

Preordered two boxes of Shining Victories. Hopefully will pull two Fuyu Sakuras.


----------



## Linkofone (May 1, 2016)

This current episode was possibly the best one yet.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 1, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Cyber petite angel is a bit disappointing, its like a weaker Senju/Maju.
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, cyber angels!



At least it's a Stratos.


----------



## Tapion (May 1, 2016)

Never got the stratos hype 

Make heroes great again.


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2016)

Asuka being a badass, GISHIKI SHOUKAN, _Yuto *smiling* -_
Fuck man, this was a great episode.


----------



## Tapion (May 2, 2016)

We probably have three more Cyber angels to go..I'd like to see some fusions with the cyber girls as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 2, 2016)

Beautiful artwork, but WHAT ARE THOOOOOSE!? (inb4 "ur 2 laet m8")


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2016)

Brief summary of 105 is out:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Episode 105: レジスタンスの絆 – Rejisutansu no Kizuna*
> (The Bonds of the Resistance)
> In order to stop Kaito who is fighting Academia’s soldiers by himself, Kurosaki rushed to his location. However, Kaito refuses to take Kurosaki’s hand, and bares his fangs against him. In order to free Kaito’s heart from his rage, Kurosaki…






Also, in regards to 103:

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a rumour that Yushou might have amnesia.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

Nothing like an orbital nuking to save your friend from his inner turmoil...or at least I hope that's what happens.


----------



## Xeogran (May 2, 2016)

tfw XYZ jigen is about everyone vs Kaito because lack of characters:

Sawatari
Gongenzaka
Yuya
Shun


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

Everyone else is in fusion/synchro. I really hope they bring in the other lancers and whatnot at some point.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

Episode 103 subs. Monosubs had trouble putting it on nyaa for now
mega:///#!TdU3laLJ!QTWDuc9LkesU00PJqOcJYvMAYyRdysjG8lTXYt4BvOU


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2016)

Asuka's confidence is sexy~


----------



## lacey (May 3, 2016)

I feel the pain of this.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Why doesn't Seto Kaiba browse this thread?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 3, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Why doesn't Seto Kaiba browse this thread?



Probably too rich for this forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Probably too rich for this forums.


I meant the NF member haha


----------



## Darkmatter (May 3, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> I meant the NF member haha


I'm pretty sure I did said "Forums". Either way, he's probably too busy expanding Kaiba Land and resurrecting a 5000+ year old Pharaoh. 

In other news: Movie Pack confirmed for TCG. Release date is 21 of July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (May 3, 2016)

Looks like I am in fact going to be making a Ritual deck for Chaos MAX then.

For now though, trying to build a Ritual deck around Lycanthrope. Haven't been able to test it on Pro yet, but suggestions and tips would still be great.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (May 4, 2016)

Watched the latest episode... Asuka sexy af.


----------



## Linkofone (May 4, 2016)

Shining Victories comes out in 2 days. If Alternative Dragon is in the movie pack, then Blue-Eyes will be meta.


----------



## lacey (May 4, 2016)

Pretty positive the Blue-Eyes cards will be in the movie pack. 

Shining Victories has the Lunalight cards too I think? I'm hype for those. Too bad I'm not even remotely done with Wing Raiders.


----------



## Linkofone (May 4, 2016)

They mention that there will be Blue-Eye monsters in the pack, but it doesn't mean that Alternative Dragon will be in the pack.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 4, 2016)

Unless they're somehow shrinking the number of cards in the movie pack or using the movie pack as imports, I'm pretty sure Alternative Dragon will be in the set. 
Could've sworn that there is a movie pack for the OCG version as well, other than the single-card pack where Alternative Dragon is in.


----------



## Linkofone (May 4, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Unless they're somehow shrinking the number of cards in the movie pack or using the movie pack as imports, I'm pretty sure Alternative Dragon will be in the set.
> Could've sworn that there is a movie pack for the OCG version as well, other than the single-card pack where Alternative Dragon is in.



Konami screwed people before, they can do it again. Like how Guiba was suppose to be in the Fire King Structure deck, how Archlord Krystia was suppose to be in the Fairy Structure deck, and how Maxx "C" was suppose to be in the Blue-Eyes structure deck.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 4, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Konami screwed people before, they can do it again. Like how Guiba was suppose to be in the Fire King Structure deck, how Archlord Krystia was suppose to be in the Fairy Structure deck, and how Maxx "C" was suppose to be in the Blue-Eyes structure deck.


But those are Structure Decks, not actual sets. I meant in the booster box set where they really don't change anything with the exception of certain cards (OCG-imports and World Premium cards). We've got all the stuffs from Premium Pack into Premium Gold series, and we got everything from the Japanese Millennium Pack.
What I'm trying to say is that it's doubtful that they'd just leave off Alternative Dragon out, it would be a bad move on Konami not to put it in the Movie Pack.


----------



## lacey (May 4, 2016)

Some more low-res screenshots from the Dark Side of Dimensions movie.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 4, 2016)

Holy shit, Tea is sexy af. Fap material confirmed.


----------



## lacey (May 4, 2016)

I have no idea what I'm even doing with this deck, I'm just putting out monsters and cards that'll hopefully work with Chaos MAX. Still salty that YGO Pro doesn't have the new Blue Eyes cards yet; I honestly don't like Dev Pro.

No extra deck because I want to focus on Rituals strictly. Moonlight is only in the side because I love that card and can't part with it even if I don't actually own the card.


----------



## Linkofone (May 5, 2016)

Pulled quite good, if I didn't say so myself.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

I haven't seen Dark Lady's artwork before. I really like it.

How did Rippling Mirror Force get TLed as "Drowning"?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 5, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Pulled quite good, if I didn't say so myself.



Was that from 2 boxes? Cause holy crap, those are some good pulls. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> How did Rippling Mirror Force get TLed as "Drowning"?


I have no clue, but they sure dissed the power of Hamon.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 5, 2016)

Just watched the last episode. Didn't expect Yusho already. And  I don't remember Asuka being that well endowed.


Serena said:


> Some more low-res screenshots from the Dark Side of Dimensions movie.


Top middle.

And I don't remember Tea ever being that sexy. Seems I can't remember a lot of stuff when it comes to YGO women these days.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

Asuka was pretty stacked, but it varied per how she was drawn.

Tea's sex appeal goes up with her not having box hair


----------



## lacey (May 5, 2016)

Additional 105 summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 105: The Bonds of the Resistance
> 
> -Kaito and Kurosaki clash in a Duel!-
> As if possessed by his sorrow and intense rage, Kaito continues to fight by himself! In order to stop Kaito, Kurosaki resolves to Duel him.


----------



## lacey (May 6, 2016)

Previews for 106, 107, and 108 are out:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Episode 106: Arc Area Project*
> Upon his reunion with Yuzu at the Fusion Dimension You Show Duel School, Yusho starts slowly talking about "that" event which
> occurred three years ago. Yuzu feels a powerful bond with Asuka, who has been practicing Yusho's words to "make everyone smile with Duels". Meanwhile, Yuri approaches You Show Duel School...!
> Script: Kamishiro Tsutomu
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (May 7, 2016)

> 祝福の教会－リチューアル・チャーチ Shukufuku no Kyoukai -Ritual Church- (Church of Blessing -Ritual Church-)
> (Dub Name: Ritual Sanctuary)
> Field Spell Card
> You can only use each effect of “Ritual Sanctuary” once per turn.
> ...



Sounds like a very good card if you ask me.


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

That feeling when it doesn't support DARK-attribute Rituals though.


----------



## Santí (May 7, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Top middle.
> 
> And I don't remember Tea ever being that sexy. Seems I can't remember a lot of stuff when it comes to YGO women these days.



Shes was a babe in the mango, at the very least


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

There was also that episode where she went out with Yami and he dueled Johnny Steps.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Serena said:


> Previews for 106, 107, and 108 are out:


Omg
how do i wait

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

It's kind of funny how I just won a duel against a Phantom Knights user only because they chose the wrong XYZ to summon. Rebellion would've been gg, but they summoned Acid Golem for some reason. Actually now that I think about it I wonder how that even worked since Break Sword upped his monster's levels to 4.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

Tapion, both random videos from either worked. The first one had better video quality, though. What episode did you try that didn't have subs from the first link? Episode 1?

Episode 1 also checks out.


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There was also that episode where she went out with Yami and he dueled Johnny Steps.


That's still one of my favourite Battle City episodes. 



Peter Pan said:


> Omg
> how do i wait


You don't.
You suffer.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's kind of funny how I just won a duel against a Phantom Knights user only because they chose the wrong XYZ to summon. Rebellion would've been gg, but they summoned Acid Golem for some reason. Actually now that I think about it I wonder how that even worked since Break Sword upped his monster's levels to 4.


He defied egao and paid the price for it. Fucking deserved it.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

I don't want to suffer 
I want them now

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2016)

As a longtime Yu-Gi-Oh fan, I can confirm that suffering is a large part of enjoying the show. And the game, for that matter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

I mean just look at Yuya and his suffering. It's clear that we're supposed to feel the same way.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (May 7, 2016)

Kozmos and Monarchs needs to be nerfed for this meta to be balanced again.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, Kozmo was fine until Dark Destroyer was released. Although to be honest, I have no clue what cards should get hit (Dark Destroyer comes up to mind, and Kozmotown. I don't know, it's the type of deck that I think needs a lot more than 1 card to get hit in order to balance it out).
Also, Monarchs are... "OK" for now, but I'd say Pantheism and Domain should get hit like the OCG did (I wanna throw in Stormforth, because fuck that card ).


----------



## Xiammes (May 7, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Sounds like a very good card if you ask me.



Tested it a bit today, the card is amazing, I used it in cyber angels and its basically the best thing ever with the cyber petite angel.

Summon Petite Angel, discard ritual spell, search ritual spell/monster, use petite angle as material fodder. Next turn, return ritual spells to deck, summon petite angle, search ritual spell/monster.

Rinse and repeat depending on the cards in hand.


----------



## lacey (May 8, 2016)

The best feeling in the world is when you get Blue Eyes Chaos MAX Dragon on the field on turn one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Yeah, Kozmo was fine until Dark Destroyer was released. Although to be honest, I have no clue what cards should get hit (Dark Destroyer comes up to mind, and Kozmotown. I don't know, it's the type of deck that I think needs a lot more than 1 card to get hit in order to balance it out).
> Also, Monarchs are... "OK" for now, but I'd say Pantheism and Domain should get hit like the OCG did (I wanna throw in Stormforth, because fuck that card ).



Pantheism needs the hit more than anything. The other two are quite a bit less annoying when they can't so easily be grabbed or drawn and that card does both.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 8, 2016)

Serena said:


> As a longtime Yu-Gi-Oh fan, I can confirm that suffering is a large part of enjoying the show. And the game, for that matter.


Yes otherwise pathos is gone

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Darkmatter (May 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pantheism needs the hit more than anything. The other two are quite a bit less annoying when they can't so easily be grabbed or drawn and that card does both.



True,  I guess Pantheism will do. I threw in Stormforth because it's a stupid ass card that gets rid of your opponent's monster fairly easy, but far busted in the mirror match, similar to Wavering-Eyes situations. 

In the meantime, new Number monster!





> Number 98: Hopeless, King of Despair / Number 98: Dystopia
> Rank 4 DARK Warrior-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 2000
> DEF 2500
> ...



In other words: Bye Lightning.


----------



## Tapion (May 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Tapion, both random videos from either worked. The first one had better video quality, though. What episode did you try that didn't have subs from the first link? Episode 1?
> 
> Episode 1 also checks out.



Ep 1-2-3

Weird..

Wanted to dl in bulk so I had something to watch in the near future.


----------



## Linkofone (May 8, 2016)

Pantheism and Stormforth are definitely the problem cards. As for Kozmos, E-Tele should be at 1, and Destroyer should be at 1 as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 8, 2016)

The problem about the 1 Destroyer is that it can constantly be recycled via Kozmotown, which is basically another problem. I just think that Destroyer and Kozmotown should be at 1 to solve just some of the problems.


----------



## Linkofone (May 8, 2016)

That's a better idea.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2016)

Tapion said:


> Ep 1-2-3
> 
> Weird..
> 
> Wanted to dl in bulk so I had something to watch in the near future.



I'll check 2 and 3 as well, but ep 1 works just fine.


----------



## Tapion (May 8, 2016)

weird. :/
I'l check again later. I'm positive there aren't any subs, I haven't gone insane just yet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2016)

It's not even like they need to be turned on. If you're still having issues later ask again.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2016)

> Number 59: Back the Cook
> 
> Level 4 FIRE Warrior-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> 
> ...



That's one hell of a cook, too bad the card is bad. 
But at least it's a Number card, so it's one less number card down.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 9, 2016)

Wasn't expecting subs so early. Glad these new guys are trying their hand at it.

Finally get to hear Ruri's voice, and Yuto's finally back to taking the reigns, and boy oh boy was it glorious. I almost forgot how much I missed him actually doing shit. And that Requiem Dragon. Those divine stained glass wings. Literal art.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2016)

From what I hear, the new subs use NAC's subs or whatever. It's a shame the font is hideous, but the subs themselves are passable.

The guy who did this release is this reddit member


----------



## Linkofone (May 9, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> That's one hell of a cook, too bad the card is bad.
> But at least it's a Number card, so it's one less number card down.



It isn't too bad for the burn and the uneffected by monster effect effect.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 9, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> It isn't too bad for the burn and the uneffected by monster effect effect.



Just saying, it doesn't Burn; it gains 300 ATK per monster you control that is destroyed by its effect (which is basically 1200+ ATK maximum added to the card, assuming you have 4 other monsters). While the protection effect is nice and all, it's still an "Eh" card since it has to be the only card on the field.

For a card that destroyed everything on your side of the field to gain very little, it's not worth putting in the Extra Deck.


----------



## Linkofone (May 9, 2016)

Meh, still decent. It can potentially be used in a situation where both players are topdecking. 

Also, Requiem Dragon's attack. I came  to this city a little


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

I found that out later on. He should've given credit.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 11, 2016)

Bitch move to just rip of the script like that. Oh well. Monosubs is better anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2016)

Ruri's voice was kind of eh to be honest. Similarly Edo's dueling was kind of boring compared to GX, but Dystopia Guy was kind of cool.

Rebellion Requiem was really awesome. The stained glass wings when it attacks are just awesome and it works well with Rebellion as a material due to the second effect.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2016)

Can't blame Arc-v for throwing in so much Yugi Fanservice. 

Jack Atlus,Crow Hogan, Kaito, Asuka and now Edo Phoenix


----------



## lacey (May 11, 2016)

There's so much symbolism surrounding Yuto's deck; I love it so much. Requirem is an amazing upgrade, and I'm glad that it's a Rank Up and not some sort of equip spell or other evolution. And I'm glad that Yuto was the one who technically played it, albeit by possessing Yuya.

I'd like to hear more of Ruri's voice before I really decide on how it sounds, but from what I heard, I actually love it. It's not what I was expecting, but it works well with her. The fact that she sounds very similar to Yuzu (Even moreso than Selena, and Selena and Yuzu share a voice actress.) is most definitely not a coincidence. Yuto wasn't kidding when he said Yuzu was very much like Ruri.


----------



## lacey (May 11, 2016)

Well, so much for wanting to try something new.
I now have two Shaddoll decks. ):



The biggest difference between this Shaddoll deck and the other Shaddoll deck is that this one is more built around supporting Chaos MAX, while trolling the opponent. Whereas my orignal Shaddoll deck was all about getting the Shaddoll fusions on the field, and occasionally synchroing into another monster. 

The side deck for this one is basically just additional choices to think about; I'd rather stay away from the fusions and restrict myself to Rituals with Synchro as a backup option (Though let's face it, if I could build a deck that'd allow me to Ritual, Fusion, and Synchro summon all in one deck, I'd feel pretty badass.), though I'm not opposed to trying to squeeze them in there if an opening ever pops up.

I haven't tried this deck out yet, but I'm hoping it works out somehow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2016)

The way that Yuto said that he was waiting for that card makes me wonder if he somehow slipped it in without Yuya knowing. Yuya's glowing eyes when Yuto was possessing him reminded me of his "berserk" eyes from when he dueled Yugo. 

As far as rank ups go, I like how Tell works in my D/D deck because it's one of those types that can just be done whenever you feel like it on top of Caesar which is cool for triggering special summons as well as other things. Tell in the anime was done with the level 5 cards that nobody EVER uses.

I think the issue I had with Ruri's voice as it seemed a bit too soft. I didn't expect blunt kind of like Serena's voice, but not quite as girly as Yuzu/Rin for instance. Who knows though with how little we heard.


----------



## Linkofone (May 12, 2016)

With Kozmos playing Fire Island, Lancea and Maxx "C" are super good again.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2016)

> The Suppression Pluto
> Level 8 DARK Fiend-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 2600
> DEF 2000
> ...



This is actually one really good Planet card, compared to most of them (Uranus is great, but needs some effort put in).


----------



## lacey (May 12, 2016)

Okay, I have a question about Pre-preperation of Rites. Is there a specific time or condition that requires you to play it? I have three copies of it, two of Chaos Form, and two of Advanced Ritual Art. I have three Blue Eyes Chaos MAX. And yet everytime I try to play Pre-preperation of Rites, the only thing I can do is set it. Is YGOPro just glitched again, or am I missing something?


----------



## Darkmatter (May 12, 2016)

Because Pre-Preparation of Rites can only search the specific Ritual Monster card based on its corresponded Spell. An example would be Black Luster Soldier and Black Ritual Art: The Ritual has the name "Black Luster Soldier" in the text, which makes it a legal target for PPoR.
Chaos Form doesn't specify which Ritual Monster, because it only states "Chaos" and "Black Luster Soldier" Ritual monster.

In other words: Pre-Preparation of Rites doesn't work with Chaos Form or Chaos MAX Dragon.


----------



## ForzaRoma (May 12, 2016)

Also,you must have one of the ritual monster and one of the ritual spell card in your deck to activate Pe-Prep.If you have drawn all of your copies of either monster or spell,pre-prep is dead.

Something to keep in mind.


----------



## lacey (May 12, 2016)

Yeah, that much I knew.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Because Pre-Preparation of Rites can only search the specific Ritual Monster card based on its corresponded Spell. An example would be Black Luster Soldier and Black Ritual Art: The Ritual has the name "Black Luster Soldier" in the text, which makes it a legal target for PPoR.
> Chaos Form doesn't specify which Ritual Monster, because it only states "Chaos" and "Black Luster Soldier" Ritual monster.
> 
> In other words: Pre-Preparation of Rites doesn't work with Chaos Form or Chaos MAX Dragon.



Oh fuck nuggets. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2016)

I tried adding a bunch of a draw cards to my D/D deck like Cupidity, Allure of Darkness, and Into the Void and damn the deck gets fast. On all but one duel I got out Siegfried/Crystal Wing on turn 1 and had a massive amount of grave set up. I think I can make my plays even stronger by playing around some more with my extra deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2016)

Another number card and lots of ENJOY!!!!!!!!!

KOI! KOI! KOI!



No.24 竜血鬼ドラギュラス Numbers 24: Ryuuketsuki Doragyulasu (Number 24: Dragon Nosferatu Dragulas)
Rank 6 DARK Wyrm-Type Xyz Effect Monster
ATK 2400
DEF 2800
2 Level 6 Monsters
(1) Once per turn, during either player’s turn: You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then target 1 face-up Monster that was Special Summoned from the Extra Deck; change that monster to face-down Defense Position.
(2) If this face-up card leaves the field due to your opponent’s effect: You can Special Summon this card in face-down Defense Position.
(3) If this card is flipped face-up: Send 1 card on the field to the Graveyard.



花合わせ Hana Awase
Normal Spell Card
You can only activate 1 “Hana Awase” per turn, and during the turn this card is activated, you cannot Normal or Special Summon monsters, except “Cardian” monsters.
(1) Special Summon 4 “Cardian” monsters with 100 ATK from your Deck in face-up Attack Position. (Each card must have a different name). The monsters Special Summoned by this card have their effects negated and cannot be Tributed for a Tribute Summon.


Cardian – Matsu
Dark Warrior / Effect
LV1 100/100
You can only use the (1) effect of “Cardian – Matsu” once per turn.
(1) If this card is Normal Summoned: Draw 1 card and reveal it. If it is not a “Cardian” monster, send it to the Graveyard.
(2) If this card is destroyed by battle or if this card in your possession is destroyed by an opponent’s card effect and sent to the Graveyard: You can draw 1 card.


Cardian – Susuki
Dark Warrior / Effect
LV8 100/100
(1) If you control a Level 7 or lower “Cardian” monster: You can Special summon this card from your hand, also you cannot Normal or Special Summon monsters for the rest of this turn, except “Cardian” monsters.
(2) If this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can reveal any number of “Cardian” monsters from your hand, also after that, shuffle them into the Deck. Then, draw that many cards.


Cardian – Yanagi
Dark Warrior / Effect
LV11 100/100
(1) If you control a Level 10 or lower “Cardian” monster: You can Special Summon this card from your hand, also you cannot Normal or Special Summon monsters for the rest of this turn, except “Cardian” monsters.
(2) Once per turn: You can target 1 “Cardian” monster in your Graveyard; shuffle it into the Deck, then draw 1 card.


Cardian – Kiri
Dark Warrior / Effect
LV12 100/100
(1) If you control a Level 11 or lower “Cardian” monster: You can Special Summon this card from your hand, also you cannot Normal or Special Summon monsters for the rest of this turn, except “Cardian” monsters.
(2) When this card is targeted for an attack: You can negate that attack, and if you do, end the Battle Phase, then draw 1 card.


Cardian – Matsu ni Tsuru
Dark Warrior / Special Summon / Effect
LV1 2000/2000
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must first be Special Summoned by Tributing 1 Level 1 “Cardian” monster (except “Cardian – Matsu ni Tsuru”).
(1) If this card is Special Summoned: Draw 1 card and reveal it. If it is a “Cardian” monster, you can Special Summon it, otherwise send it to the Graveyard.
(2) At the end of the Battle Phase, if this card attacked or was attacked: You can draw 1 card.


Cardian – Susuki ni Tsuki
Dark Warrior / Special Summon / Effect
LV8 2000/2000
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must first be Special Summoned by Tributing 1 Level 8 “Cardian” monster (except “Cardian – Susuki ni Tsuki”).
(1) If this card is Special Summoned: Draw 1 card and reveal it. If it is a “Cardian” monster, you can Special Summon it, otherwise send it to the Graveyard.
(1) Once per turn, when this card destroys an opponent’s monster by battle: You can draw 1 card.

Cardian – Yanagi ni Ono no Michikaze
Dark Warrior / Special Summon / Tuner / Effect
LV11 2000/2000
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must first be Special Summoned by Tributing 1 Level 11 “Cardian” monster (except “Cardian – Yanagi ni Ono no Michikaze”).
(1) If this card is Special Summoned: Draw 1 card and reveal it. If it is a “Cardian” monster, you can Special Summon it, otherwise send it to the Graveyard.
(2) If you Synchro Summon using this card as Synchro Material, you can make all the Synchro Materials for that Summon Level 2.


Cardian – Kiri ni Houou
Dark Warrior / Special Summon / Effect
LV12 2000/2000
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must first be Special Summoned by Tributing 1 Level 12 “Cardian” monster (except “Cardian – Kiri ni Houou”).
(1) If this card is Special Summoned: Draw 1 card and reveal it. If it is a “Cardian” monster, you can Special Summon it, otherwise send it to the Graveyard.
(2) Once per turn, when this card inflicts battle damage to your opponent: You can draw 1 card.


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2016)

Nice to see the rest of the Cardians get released.

Summary + Cast list for 106 is out. Let the bodies hit the floor.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 106: アークエリア･プロジェクト- Āku Eria Purojekuto
> (Arc Area Project)
> After reuniting with Yuzu at the Fusion Dimension’s You Show School, Yusho calmly begins talking about “that” event, which happened three years ago. On the other hand, Yuri appears before You Show School’s students, wearing an eerie smile on his face…!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2016)

Oh snap, we're about to see some Yuri action.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

Undoubtedly there's already pics


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2016)

I'm always up for a little yuri. :>


----------



## Darkmatter (May 15, 2016)

> *Dark Sanctuary*
> Field Spell Card
> (1) If you bring out a “Spirit Message” due to the effect of “Destiny Board”, you can Special Summon that card as a Normal Monster (Fiend-Type/DARK/Level 1/ATK 0/DEF 0). The card Special Summoned by this effect is unaffected by the effects of cards other than “Desiny Board”, and it cannot targeted for an attack. (If you only have monsters who have this card’s effect applied to them, and no other monsters, your opponent can attack you directly.)
> (2) When your opponent’s monster declares an attack: You flip 1 coin; if it’s Heads, negate that attack, and you inflict damage to your opponent equal to that monster’s ATK.



That still doesn't make the Destiny Board any good, but at least it's decent. 
That, and the Destiny cards are getting reprinted.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2016)

It's really weird how many cards that are over a decade old from the anime that they're finally making for real.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 15, 2016)

At least they are releasing them. 

But the one Archetype that I'm still waiting for them to be released are Time Lords. I was excited when I've heard of a Dragon's of Legend that contains them, but the leak turned out to be fake and I got pissed.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2016)

The real question is: Where is Linkofone's Trains at.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 15, 2016)

Probably in the next Import.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2016)

Knowing Konami it is probably at the bottom of their to-do list.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, where's my new episode?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2016)

> Q: If my Zushin the Sleeping Giant battles an opponent’s Number S39: Utopia the Lightning, what happens?
> A: In this scenario, the effect of your opponent’s Number S39: Utopia the Lightning that prevents you from activating cards and effects is applied, but the effect of Zushin the Sleeping Giant makes it unaffected by this effect. During damage calculation, the effect of Zushin the Sleeping Giant that makes its ATK and DEF become equal to the opponent’s monster’s ATK + 1000 will activate as Chain Link 1. Even if the effect of Number S39: Utopia the Lightning that makes its own ATK become 5000 is chained, the result will be that damage calculation is performed while Zushin the Sleeping Giant has 1000 more ATK than Number S39: Utopia the Lightning.



Dat Zushin ruling


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2016)

I'm not happy with Ultimate Falcon's treatment considering how well treated the other main Falcons were.


----------



## KingofNone (May 17, 2016)

So here's the link instead
So here's the link instead
So here's the link instead


----------



## Blu-ray (May 17, 2016)

First, Crow, and now Kaito. Why isn't Shun allowed to beat the legacy characters? Oh well. Next episode we'll finally be getting some Yuri action at least.



> Dark Requiem Xyz Dragon
> Rank 5 DARK Dragon-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 3000
> DEF 2500
> ...



Requiem is even better than in the anime, and mfw that RUM is searchable with Silent Boots and Ancient Cloak.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dat Zushin ruling


Which is quite BS if you ask me. Gaining ATK +1000 isn't even continuous. 

Caught up with the episode, was a bit disappointed just how it went. Shun is really wise and all, but they made him shit-tier when fighting against Kaito.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2016)

Starve Venon is good. The only downside is that despite it being really generic, it requires the materials to be on the field.



> INOV-JP038 Starve Venom Fusion Dragon
> 
> Level 8 DARK Dragon-Type Fusion Effect Monster
> 
> ...



They revealed some Predator Plants as well. They don't seem very good.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 17, 2016)

If only it had the Contact-Fusion condition where you tribute the monsters to summon it (similar to Twin Burst Dragon and Glad. Beasts). But other than that, it is a really neat card. I wonder if it does work on "Unaffected by Card Effects" since it's not affecting the card, but Fusion Dragon itself.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2016)

I mean I could stick Polymerization or something in my deck if I really wanted to run it 

In the anime Yuri summons it without them being on the field.

You'd think Predator Plants would support summoning Starve Venom more.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 17, 2016)

It might've been better with Super Poly, since you don't have to worry about any negation and you can basically use your opponent's monster. That is, if you consider how Poly makes no difference in summoning Starve Venom. 
...I kinda miss Super Poly. I don't see the harm of putting it to 1. 

To be fair, we've only gotten just 2 Predator Plants released so far. The future support could be good, that is assuming they don't screw this archetype up.


----------



## Tapion (May 17, 2016)

Divine serpent GEH?????!!!!

BACKUP GARDNA 

BACK UP GARDNA KONAMI PLEASE....oh and guardian support. 

The supports are pretty...rad.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 17, 2016)

More Evil Heroes pls!.


----------



## Ashi (May 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dat Zushin ruling




That's hax


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2016)

Going back to Starve Venom. I forgot to say how much I like the card art. Card-wise it looks the best of the four dragons, but the fusion colors surrounding it don't suit it as much as the other cards' colors do.

Also it looks like Cardians are pretty much complete. Inoshikachou and Chou Koi Koi effects are out too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2016)

I'm not sure how I missed that


----------



## ForzaRoma (May 18, 2016)

Kurosaki jobing once again.A duelist like him with a card like Ulimte Falcon shouldn't repeatedly fail to protect it...

I sense BS with the ending as well.Since Kaito SS'd a monster a replay should have occured.Even if Kurosaki has to attack all of Kaito's monsters, nothing is forcing him to attack the 4k attack one first.Why couldn't he just attack the weaker one and end it rigt there and then?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2016)

It's interesting that both of them had materials that counted for two. I did kind of like the pure XYZ feel of the duel, but Kurosaki seemed really off this whole time. It's kind of like both the character development and the dueling style were forced on him. The result also contradicts his development as well. And for that last bit, why does it have Ultimate Falcon attacking the 4000atk one first?

Kurosaki is a strong duelist but he's clearly weak against any kind of nostalgia. That's why he lost to both Crow and Kaito


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2016)

Little blurb summary for episode 107:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 107: The Duel-Starved Amazoness
> 
> A Duel against Leo’s assassins!
> While Sayaka searches for Kaito in the Xyz Dimension, she is attacked by the Tyler sisters. As she is pushed into a disadvantageous situation, her comrade Allen rushes in to help.
> ...



As a side note for 106, Yuri will be dueling 5 kids at once.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 19, 2016)

Still five isn't too bad, though they don't look like elite jobbers. Most powerful duelists in the show can "only" do three 

Didn't Reiji do like 15-20, though


----------



## lacey (May 20, 2016)

Reiji's a Stu, of course he'll take out 10-20 people at once.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 20, 2016)

> Honor of the Eyes of Blue
> Quick-Play
> You can only activate 1 “Honor of the Eyes of Blue” per turn.
> 1. Send 1 “Blue-Eyes” monster from your Hand/Deck to the Graveyard and target 1 face-up monster on the field; As long as that monster remains face-up on the field, it cannot attack.



A shame that White Stone isn't a Blue-Eyes monster, but looks like a decent card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2016)

The executive producers is back.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2016)

IRL Vishnu is quite good.



Cyber Angel – Vishnu
Level 10 LIGHT Fairy-Type Ritual Effect Monster
ATK 3000
DEF 2000
You can Ritual Summon this card with “Machine Angel Ritual”.
(1) If this card is Ritual Summoned: You can destroy as many monsters your opponent controls as possible that were Special Summoned from the Extra Deck, and if you do, inflict 1000 damage for each monster destroyed. This card can attack twice during each Battle Phase this turn.
(2) Once per turn, during either player’s turn, when a card or effect is activated that would destroy a card(s) on the field: You can return 1 Ritual Monster from your Graveyard to your Deck; negate the activation, and if you do, destroy that card.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2016)

Here's the ED without the movie footage


Honestly it's pretty boring, but I guess the sunset suits the vocals.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2016)

Why the fuck can't negated synchro summons be summoned from the grave? It doesn't even make sense as a ruling. Is that the case with XYZs and whatnot too? I've never heard of this bullshit until now.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 22, 2016)

I guess that's how it goes with Semi-Nomi monsters, which is what the Extra Deck monsters are (as well as Rituals and a handful of monsters such as Chaos Sorcerer or BLS). The ruling makes some sense, even though it's a ruling that's basically "Because Konami says so".


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2016)

It doesn't make sense from a game play perspective and that's why it feels really bullshit-y. I mean the thing with those other monsters is that they can only be summoned a certain way, but Synchro summoning doesn't really assert the ruling in any kind of wording on the card.

Anyway, this will probably prove to be some kind of issue one way or another as I play more on DN, but I guess flowing with the bullshit is part of how this game works.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 22, 2016)

But in a way, it makes some sense since it prevents you from taking advantage of certain situations (I mean, just mill BLS and summon it from the graveyard by its own effect seems quite BS if you ask me). Sure, it can be said about Synchro Summoning, but the same goes with Xyz, Fusions, and even Rituals.
Personally, removing the Semi-Nomi ruling just makes some cards even more powerful than they already are (such as Stardust Dragon summoned via Starlight Road, or reviving a negated-summoned Chaos Sorcerer or Fusion Monster). 

It's not going to be an issue if people on DN knows how to read. Hell, PSCT exists for a good reason too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2016)

That last part is exactly the issue 

It also kind of nerfs my deck's revival abilities which is disappointing. Not really a nerf since it was already a ruling but yeah.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 22, 2016)

It just sounds weird tho. Summoning a Semi-Nomi monster that hasn't be properly summoned is a bit hard to say. Just imagine big cards can be summoned right off the bat without these types of restrictions. Hell, it would've made Call of the Haunted and even Soul Charge a bit powerful if you ask me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2016)

I died 

I bet this is Academia's advertisement video.


----------



## lacey (May 25, 2016)

I figured that Vishnu's effect would be written to cover all Extra Deck monsters. The overall errata isn't bad at all. If I wasn't so apathetic towards Cyber Angels, I would have made a deck around it.

Also, I dueled the YGOPro AI last night, and apparently, you can stall it for 16 turns if you have Maiden with Eyes of Blue face up on the field.


----------



## Linkofone (May 25, 2016)

I hope someone plays Shaddolls in the Fusion dimension. With Konami pushing the whole Fusion thing, maybe Construct will come back to at least 1.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2016)

I'm hoping we get a few more stronger fusion characters too. Aster is a step in the right direction, but he's already tied Yuya in his first appearance (and would have lost, though Yuya would have lost without an action card as well). They need some more threatening characters. It's kind of why I wanted Sora to stay evil for a while and not make this sudden jump to the good side.

There's that one guy who was wondering where he went and appeared in the OP. Maybe he'll end up being some expy of Crowler to some extent.


----------



## Linkofone (May 25, 2016)

Chances are, the other guy will be a comic relief villain. I see D-Heroes having more synergy with Synchros and XYZs than Fusions, honestly.


----------



## Linkofone (May 25, 2016)

And the TCG is getting better.

Abomasnow


----------



## lacey (May 25, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I hope someone plays Shaddolls in the Fusion dimension. With Konami pushing the whole Fusion thing, maybe Construct will come back to at least 1.



A real meta deck in Yu-Gi-Oh that isn't the protaganist's? That'll be the day.


----------



## Linkofone (May 25, 2016)

We had plenty of people playing Meta Decks in the Anime. X-Sabers and Constellars were both meta.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2016)

I didn't expect him to be much either.

Of the new cards, the fusion monster Dystopia Guy was a pretty decent beater, though the rest kind of sucked so I'm not even sure where it could go from here.


----------



## Linkofone (May 26, 2016)

D-Heroes really have more synergy with XYZs and Synchros than Fusions.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2016)

I probably enjoyed this episode the most since the Synchro arc ended.

Lots of GX nostalgia in this one and Yuri was great. I loved his reaction to Ojama King and how he kept treating the guy who summoned it and then the face he made when he wiped the guy out.

Yuzu's bracelet with the cockblock again.

Asuka-oneesama


----------



## Linkofone (May 26, 2016)

If my internet wasn't turd, I'd watch it now.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 26, 2016)

Dunno why Yuri was even at Yusho duel school in the first place, but whatever. Nice to see Starve Venom is no longer shafted and goty it's CG summon animation. Was a nice touch bringing back the Fusion monsters of GX's protagonists too. A shame they were placed in the hands of nameless jobbers who they couldn't even be arsed to give decent designs.

And dat Yuzu fanservice. Girl should wear her hair down all the time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2016)

Yeah, I liked Yuzu's hair down the last time she showered too. That was interestingly back at the start of the last arc as well.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2016)

The fact that they showed Yuzu showering is pretty fanservice enuff.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2016)

Last time was more so with the shorts, this time it was just a shadow (and not a detailed one) tbh. Not much of anything.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 28, 2016)

> INOV-JP031 Aromaseraphy Angelica
> Level 1 LIGHT Plant-Type Tuner Effect Monster
> ATK 0
> DEF 0
> ...


----------



## lacey (May 28, 2016)

Summary + Cast list for episode 108:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 108: アマゾネス･トラップ - Amazonesu Torappu
> (Amazoness Trap)
> Suddenly, Sawatari’s scream echoes across the streets. Yuya and Kurosaki rush toward his location. They found Sawatari and Gongenzaka lying on the ground, and the Tyler sisters standing in their way…
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (May 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (May 30, 2016)

That Captain America plot twist eh. 

Watched the latest episode, was incredibly boring IMO (Granted, I loved seeing old archetypes in play and all, but that chick was incredibly terribad). I liked the previous episode tho, especially how Yuri destroyed the 5 duelists (I even love how he reacted when he saw the Ojamas).


----------



## Linkofone (May 31, 2016)

I was right about Trains. It is like Konami knew.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 31, 2016)

But I doubt that these train support would even be good, mainly the Xyz.
But who knows what they're going to do with the card. Maybe they'll buff it a bit to be playable.


----------



## lacey (Jun 1, 2016)

While detailed summaries won't be out until Thursday at least, there is a scan from Maxut that reveals a new episode title.

From Lance99 at NAC:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> WHOOO OBELISK FORCE! Hope it's a better invasion this time, lol.
> 
> 6/5: "The Amazonesses' Trap"
> Sawatari's scream echoes all around. As Yuya and Kurosaki come running, the Tyler Sisters stand in their way.
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 2, 2016)

Onyx, Train Shaddolls was meta at one point.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 2, 2016)

Of course they were, I'm just saying if we do get the Xyz monster, let's just hope that the card is good enough for Trains to use it.


----------



## lacey (Jun 2, 2016)

And here I am, trying Traptrix builds and wishing they had Ritual and Synchro support.

I'd rather stay away from Shaddolls for now, but the idea of a Traptrix/Shaddoll build is getting me thinking.


----------



## lacey (Jun 2, 2016)

Brief summary for 109 is out. Contains spoilers for this week's episode if you don't want to know the obvious outcome.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 109: 戦場に果てる隼 – Senjou ni Hateru Hayabusa
> (The Falcon Perishes on the Battlefield)
> 
> Yuya & Kurosaki vs. The Obelisk Force!
> After Yuya and Kurosaki defeated the Tyler sisters, the Obelisk Force appears before them, setting off another Tag Duel





> Note: You can also just translate the title as “Shun Dies!” and no meaning would be lost.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2016)

The Scentwizards Aromage dream isn't dead!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 5, 2016)

Hopefully each Aromage gets a synchro, the tuner aromage is pretty amazing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 6, 2016)

Great episode this week. I really enjoyed the duel itself, Yuya's entertainment dueling at the end, and the Tyler sisters in general. There was a bit much of the "omg don't let the anger control you" from Yuya but he made up for it.

Yuya even used the feature of the duel disk to examine his opponent's cards. How often does anybody do that? I mean seriously if they did it in the last episode...and Yuya was also pretty smart in how he asked why Gongenzaka would duel at such a disadvantage. On the other hand he pendulum summoned Monkeyboard instead of using it as a scale...

I'm pretty sure Grace has a thing for Yuya now or something or maybe she's just interested in him as a duelist.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 7, 2016)

My deck seems a good deal more consistent lately. I can make a Crystal Wing-Siegfried field in like 80%+ of the duels I've had. I'm sure I can do even better. I finally managed to work in using Hyper Librarian well, but I'll have to keep trying with it.


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2016)

Summaries for Arc-V episodes 110-112:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 110: 破かれたスマイル・ワールド
(The Torn “Smile World”)
As Yuya tries to help Kurosaki, who has been wounded, Edo Phoenix suddenly appears before him. Believing that Dueling is a symbol of strength and denying Yuya and Yusho’s Entertainment Dueling, Edo challenges Yuya to a Duel. While Yuya is confused about Edo, in order to learn about his true intention, Yuya shakes off Yuto’s control and faces Edo.


Episode 111: ペンデュラムハート
(Pendulum Heart)
Believing in the power of the Dueling he inherited from his father, Yuya stands against Edo. As Edo watches Yuya’s Dueling, he recalls the memories of his Duel against Yusho.

Episode 112: 笑顔あふれる街へ
(Toward a City Filled with Smiles)
Through his battle against Yuya, Edo learned about the joy of Dueling. Seeing this, Yuto calmly begins to talk to his comrades in the Resistance about what they really need to do to end the war. At the same time, Dennis Macfield shows up at the Fusion Dimension’s You Show School. Standing in his line of sight is Yusho!


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2016)

Script + Animation Directors + Additional Info + Episode 113 title:


*Spoiler*: __ 



109:
Script: 上代務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 布施康之 || Fuse Yasuyuki
Storyboard: 須永 司 || Sunaga Tsukasa
Animation Director(s): Lee Sung-jin、Lee Seok-yoon

110:
Script: 前川 淳 || Maekawa Atsushi
Direction: 望月敬一郎 || Mochizuki Keiichiro
Storyboard: 髙田昌宏 || Takada Masahiro
Animation Director(s): 宍倉 敏 || Shishikura Toshi

111
Script: 田村 竜 || Tamura Ryou
Direction: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Storyboard: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Animation Director(s): Noh Gil-bo

112
Script: 上代務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 髙橋順一 || Takahashi Junichi
Storyboard: 西本由紀夫 || Nishimoto Yukio
Animation Director(s): 重松晋一, 飯飼一幸 || Shigematsu Shinichi, Igai Kazuyuki

Episode 113: 修羅の渇望 – Shura no Katsubou
(The Thirst for Carnage)
Script: 田村 竜 || Tamura Ryou
Direction: 武藤公春 || Mutou Kimiharu
Storyboard: 髙田昌宏 || Takada Masahiro
Animation Director(s): 川村裕哉 || Kawamura Yuya

Kawamura is back for 113, and Noh Gil-bo is a very good animator. Hopefully this means we'll finally be getting quality back into the later episodes.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 7, 2016)

Only just watched the episode. Never even crossed my mind that subs would've came early, let alone on the same day.

Enjoyed the ara ara sisters greatly. Sayaka and Allen were surprisingly competent too, despite Sayaka's initial fuckup. Sad how much of a jobber Gongenzaka became though. It's a given for Sawatari, but Gongenza getting offscreened is new low for him. Oh well. At least they at least tried to justify it by the shared grave thing screwing him over. Plus his partner was Sawatari, so there was no helping it.

Yuya's entertainment dueling is finally coming off as actually inpactful now, so Synchro wasn't a complete waste.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yuya even used the feature of the duel disk to examine his opponent's cards. How often does anybody do that?


This has to be the first time in YGO history that anyone has ever checked their opponents cards. Could hardly believe what I was seeing. So much bs could've been avoided if people did that.


----------



## lacey (Jun 8, 2016)

It was likely done to pass a few seconds; the reason cards aren't checked in most important duels is because it'd ruin the drama. And of course, they can't allow drama to get passed up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2016)

I mean I do like the aspect of the anime that they wouldn't necessarily know about an opponent's cards compared IRL which makes for more cards being useful that ordinarily wouldn't be, but it's not like they shouldn't be using this sometimes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 9, 2016)

This episode was so meta. I like it. 
In fact, ARC-V has been very meta so far. They mentioned things like "missing the timing" which was never explicitly stated in the anime or manga. Now they actually check cards for effects. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yuya even used the feature of the duel disk to examine his opponent's cards. How often does anybody do that? I mean seriously if they did it in the last episode...and Yuya was also pretty smart in how he asked why Gongenzaka would duel at such a disadvantage. On the other hand he pendulum summoned Monkeyboard instead of using it as a scale...
> 
> *I'm pretty sure Grace has a thing for Yuya now or something or maybe she's just interested in him as a duelist.*



I'd ship it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 9, 2016)

Also, Aster really has a hate boner against Yuya's dad. It is getting pretty obsessive.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2016)

Maybe Yusho ripped Aster's Smile World in half, Kaiba style, as revenge for hurting his leg


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

So it seems Arc-V has been confirmed to end in the Spring 2017 season.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 10, 2016)

Time does fly fast. It feels like yesterday that the first episode was aired. 





> INOV-JP060 Red-Eyes Insight
> Normal Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 “Red-Eyes Insight” per turn.
> (1) Send 1 “Red-Eyes” monster, except “Red-Eyes B. Chick” from your hand or Deck to the Graveyard; add 1 “Red-Eyes” Spell/Trap Card from your Deck to your hand, except “Red-Eyes Insight”.



I'm pretty sure this isn't the Red-Eyes support the deck needs, but it sure as hell a great card. You can dump REDMD add Red-Eyes Return, and then bam it's live.


----------



## lacey (Jun 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So it seems Arc-V has been confirmed to end in the Spring 2017 season.


Yep. A recent interview with the Sound Director confirmed the show was running for three years.
So figure Arc-V will end in late March, early April of next year.
News of the next series will probably come around December.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

I was hoping that would mean it would run through Spring


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Next yugioh series is Zexal 3.


----------



## lacey (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone have any tips for building a coherent Traptrix deck? I feel like there's a lot missing in the one I have so far.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty strong episode plot and character-wise. The duel was pretty decent for an Obelisk Force match, it's just kind of boring that everyone only got one turn. Kaito had a really good save there, his hand sure was stacked 

I'm not sure what to think of this Shun/Sayaka thing. I just hate her design way too much.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2016)

I wonder what summoning mechanics they're going to use in the next series.



Serena said:


> Anyone have any tips for building a coherent Traptrix deck? I feel like there's a lot missing in the one I have so far.



Don't run anything else other than Mymerleo and Dionaea is a good start.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Whatever it is I just hope it's Arc-V-like in terms of using all summoning methods. Using only one gets boring and ignores a huge portion of the game.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

I can see a new Summoning mechanics using ATK/DEF status, similar to a Synchro summon, but requires certain amount of ATK points to summon the monster from the Extra Deck. At this point, it's a bit difficult to think of one tho, but that's my best guess.


----------



## lacey (Jun 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Don't run anything else other than Mymerleo and Dionaea is a good start.


Monster-wise, I have three copies of each girl, two copies of Twilight Rose Knight, and two copies of Yuki Usagi.

I suppose I can dump Nepenthes, but I'd like to keep Atrax to help with traps not getting blocked, and also to activate traps from the hand without worrying about them getting nuked on the field.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 13, 2016)

After watching the recent episode, i really think that someone higher up really want to make Grace x Yuya a thing. 



Serena said:


> onster-wise, I have three copies of each girl, two copies of Twilight Rose Knight, and two copies of Yuki Usagi.
> 
> I suppose I can dump Nepenthes, but I'd like to keep Atrax to help with traps not getting blocked, and also to activate traps from the hand without worrying about them getting nuked on the field.



Running anything other than the Mymerleo and Dio really decrease consistency in the deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> After watching the recent episode, i really think that someone higher up really want to make Grace x Yuya a thing.


Called it 

Well that or it's just that entertainment duels in general get her panties wet.


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Running anything other than the Mymerleo and Dio really decrease consistency in the deck.


Not even Atrax? If only Konmai hadn't just made Traptrix a one-hit wonder...

Any monsters or spells that can be splashed into the deck to help it along? I have a lot of traps as well, mostly the "Hole" ones too, obviously. I've found thus far that running three Trap Stun is a must though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I wonder what summoning mechanics they're going to use in the next series.



Maybe Fusion/Synchro/Xyz/Pendulum/Ritual based spell and trap cards? Like, have a magic card that acts as a tuner and is quick play and chain it with a normal spell card to Synchro a more powerful spell card??


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2016)

Unless you'd prefer a "pure" Traptrix deck, you can throw in the Artifact Engine to further hinder your opponent (Not only will your S/T be semi-protected, it'll also add in some power in dealing with problematic cards; Morall pops cards, Scythe deals with the Extra Deck).


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Called it
> 
> Well that or it's just that entertainment duels in general get her panties wet.



I'd ship it. 



Serena said:


> Not even Atrax? If only Konmai hadn't just made Traptrix a one-hit wonder...
> 
> Any monsters or spells that can be splashed into the deck to help it along? I have a lot of traps as well, mostly the "Hole" ones too, obviously. I've found thus far that running three Trap Stun is a must though.



They gave the deck quite a bit of support. Atrax really doesn't do much against meta these days, especially considering decks like Monarchs and Kozmos. Hand Artifact Traptrix (H.A.T) was a meta deck. Naturia Sacred Tree is also pretty damn good for Mymerleo and Dio.



Utopia Realm said:


> Maybe Fusion/Synchro/Xyz/Pendulum/Ritual based spell and trap cards? Like, have a magic card that acts as a tuner and is quick play and chain it with a normal spell card to Synchro a more powerful spell card??



Sounds like something that Konami could would do.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Unless you'd prefer a "pure" Traptrix deck, you can throw in the Artifact Engine to further hinder your opponent (Not only will your S/T be semi-protected, it'll also add in some power in dealing with problematic cards; Morall pops cards, Scythe deals with the Extra Deck).



Yes. H.A.T


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2016)

I know about HAT. And I'm trying to avoid it, as my Shaddoll deck runs Artifacts and I wanted to try something else. I thought about Naturia Sacred Tree, so I'll give it a run.

Is it even possible to run a pure or even mostly Traptrix deck these days?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Yes. H.A.T


Ah, so it is a H.A.T deck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

H.A.T. was cancer and still is cancer, that format was garbage because of it.


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2016)

All the more reason to avoid it, in my case.


----------



## lacey (Jun 15, 2016)

Okay, so I'm still sifting through Google for advice on Traptrix, and I keep coming back to Black Garden. I've always l9ved the card, but haven't found any real use for it. The fact that it affects both players doesn't appeal to me, but I've thought of perhaps running at least two Fragrance Storms to take out the opponent's tokens for drawing power. 

Alternately, with a lack of usable Rank 2s and a heavy dependence on special summonings in today's game, should I summon enough, I could, in theory, lock out most summonings for opponents. The tokens can be used as tuning material, so I don't have to sacrifice my girls; though again, I'd need a Synchro monster that either can't be touched by Black Garden, or I need support cards to boost its attack.

I'm kind of stuck. If I could pull it off, I'd feel pretty badass. But it feels like it's teetering closer to a failure.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 15, 2016)

Sayaka just keeps fucking things up despite her good intentions.

Grace suddenly lusting for some entertainment amuses me to no end. Poor thing was disappointed it ended too fast too.




MusubiKazesaru said:


> So it seems Arc-V has been confirmed to end in the Spring 2017 season.


The end had to  come some time I guess. Wonder what the gimmick of the next series is gonna be.


----------



## lacey (Jun 15, 2016)

Also, thoughts on Rafflesia Seduction? It fits the "theme" of the deck, is a Plant-type EARTH monster, and its effect, provided that nothing goes awry, could make for some hilarious end-game plays ("Vengeful Servant" could have some use there as well.).


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 15, 2016)

> Crystron Phoenixion
> Level 9 WATER Machine-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ATK 2800
> DEF 2000
> ...





> Chou Kagoujuu Methane Hide
> Level 8 FIRE Beast-Warrior-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 3000
> DEF 3000
> ...







> PSY-Frame Accelerator
> Continuous Trap Card
> (1) Once per turn: you can pay 500 LP, then target 1 “PSY-Frame” monster you control; banish it until your next Standby Phase.
> (2) Once per turn, if another face-up “PSY-Frame” card you control leaves the field, other than [by battle?]: you can Special Summon 1 “PSY-Frame” monster form your hand.



Holy shit, the Synchro is amazing. I'm definitely going to play this in my Synchron deck.
The Xyz heavily implies that we'll be getting some Gemini support, in one shape or form.


----------



## lacey (Jun 16, 2016)

More spoilers for upcoming Arc-V episodes are out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Dennis was a student of Yushou.
- A duel between them is confirmed; Dennis was sent to capture Yuzu, which starts a confrontation.
- Yuya and company use a teleportation device in Heartland's Fusion base to get to the Fusion dimension.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2016)

H.A.T wasn't cancer. Infernities during and after H.A.T format was cancer. Yeah, we ran a lot of traps, so what? If that's what you have to do to compete with the other decks like Infernities, Sylvans, Geargias, and Madolches, then by all means do it. The H.A.T mirror matches were fun; we had to make the right plays to outplay each other. We didn't have 3 fucking Infernity Breaks, and play a no skill deck. H.A.T didn't RELY on 3 SOUL CHARGES like every other shitty deck in that format. H.A.T decks don't sack people. There's no card in the deck that could sack people. The H.A.T format had the most diverse amount of top tier decks that I could remember. There was a balance. It isn't like the shitty formats we have now. Infernity and Soul Charge at 3 was the main reason why that format sucked.

Shaddolls were playing Artifacts long before. The Artifact engine helped Shaddolls a load.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2016)

Seriously, look at this. During the H.A.T format, there were so many decks that topped:

ARGCS Washington DC 

3 Geargia (1 w/ Hands)

2 Bujin

2 HAT

2 Dragon Ruler

2 Madolche

1 Sylvan

1 Spellbook

1 Evilswarm

1 Traptrix Fire Fist

1 Zombie

ARGCS Milwaukee 

7 Geargia

2 Spellbook

2 Sylvan

1 Dragon Ruler

1 HAT

1 Chain Burn

1 Nurse Burn

1 Bujin

ARGCS Philadelphia 

5 Geargia (1 w/ Karakuri)

2 Madolche

2 Lightsworn Ruler

1 Dragon Ruler

1 Traptrix Fire Fist

1 Bujin

1 Inzektor Artifact

1 Evilswarm

1 Sylvan

Only a few H.A.T decks made it.
Then you have to think: H.A.T is exactly like a deck that was meta before the whole archetype based deck was a thing. There was creativity during that time. It wasn't just splashing every card with a specific name into a deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

More new cards. Destiny Heroes with improved IRL effects and Underworld Troupe/Abyss Actors 



> Destiny HERO Dystopia(guy)
> Level 8 DARK Warrior-Type Fusion Effect Monster
> ATK 2800
> DEF 2400
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 18, 2016)

Great to see Destiny Heroes getting more support.


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2016)

Great to finally see Abyss Actors as well.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 18, 2016)

For anyone who really cares, YCS Origins is live.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2016)

3 episodes of Grace fangirling Yuya.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2016)

We need a new list ... this one is getting really stale.

*Forbidden:*

I don't think anything warrant full-on ban

*Limited:*

- Emergency Teleport
- Kozmo Town
- Kozmo Strawman
- Brilliant Fusion
- Pantheism of the Monarchs
- Monarch Stormforth
- Sangan
- Beatrice the Eternal Lady
- Majespecter Unicorn - Kirin
- Performapal Pendulum Sorcerer
- El Shaddoll Construct (Konami pls)
- Wind-Up Carrier Zenmaity
- Card of Demise

*Semi-Limited:*

- Domain of the True Monarchs
- Rescue Rabbit (Konami pls)
- Ritual Beast Ulti-Cannahawk
- Mathematician
- Book of Moon
- Torrential Tribute

*Unlimited:*

- Thousand Eyes Restrict
- NIGHT ASSAILANT
- Inzektor Hornet


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 19, 2016)

They just need to ban Hunter for Zenmaighty to come back, Domain needs to be put to 1 instead, Solemn Strike to 1, and I believe Dark Destroyer would've been a better card to hit than Strawman. Other than that, I see nothing wrong with that list.

In other news:





> Daiyoku na Tsubo (Pot of Avidity)
> Quick-Play Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 “Pot of Avidity” per turn.
> (1) Target 3 banished monsters; shuffle all 3 targets into the Deck, then draw 1 card.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2016)

Honestly, Strawman is what make the combo work. Because it can keep summoning back DD with its effect. 
Strike doesn't need to be at one, even at 3, it doesn't hurt anything in the meta at all.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah, but Strawman's main purpose is to summon out those big Kozmo beaters without their condoms effects (sorry, I was influenced by Drew AKA decsilentenigma and it had me rolling). It's good, yes, but I don't really think it's really THAT problematic with the exception that it helps trigger the effects and search out cards like Tin Can. But either way, Dark Destroyer should be put to 1.
Solemn Strike is just too versatile and powerful to be at 3. It's just splashable into any deck and it's extremely cheap to use. Stops Pendulums, Extra Deck, and monsters in general, and that's far too much for just one card. 
Of course, that's just one-man's irrelevant opinion.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm still amazed Burning Abyss is still a thing, even with all the banlist hits. Kozmo's will probably get wrecked the next banlist.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Monosubs delivers yet again 

Ep 110 v1
Link removed


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 20, 2016)

Something about the way Edo declared he wanted to take Yuya on had me thinking of wrestling(despite me not watching it) so I found it funny that Edo made it a cage match.

What the fuck? 5 Galaxy Cipher Dragons? How did Kaito's duels even go that fast turn-wise?

Dat Grace fangirling 

The new Odd Eyes fusion is pretty cool. Not as cool as Rune Eyes, though. Or the RL Vortex, but it's better than Beast Eyes 

Yusho confirmed to be an EGAO cult leader. 

To be honest I found Edo's past with Yusho to be a lot lamer than I thought.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I'm still amazed Burning Abyss is still a thing, even with all the banlist hits. Kozmo's will probably get wrecked the next banlist.


The only way they could officially die is with Dante put to 1, just like the OCG. 


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Monosubs delivers yet again
> 
> Ep 110 v1
> Link removed


Excellent, will check out the episode. 






> INOV-JP063 「A」細胞組み換え装置 “A” Saihou Kumikae Souchi (“A” Cell Recombination Device)
> Quick-Play Spell Card(1) Target 1 face-up monster on the field; send 1 “Alien” monster from your Deck to the Graveyard, and if you do, place A-Counters on that monster equal to the Level of the monster sent to the Graveyard.(2) During your Main Phase, except the turn this card was sent to the Graveyard: You can banish this card from your Graveyard; add 1 “Alien” monster from your Deck to your hand.



I do wonder if we are getting more Alien support.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 20, 2016)

A new support card for Rock-Types appears, along with a card that counters Summoning Methods.




INOV-JP032 怒気土器 Dokidoki
Level 2 EARTH Rock-Type Effect Monster
ATK 500
DEF 500
You can only use the effect of “Dokidoki” once per turn.
(1) You can discard 1 Rock-Type monster; Special Summon 1 Rock-Type monster from the Deck with the same Attribute and Level as the discarded monster, in Attack Position or face-down Defense Position.



INOV-JP078 次元障壁 Jigen Shouheki (Dimension Barrier)
Normal Trap Card
You can only activate “Dimension Barrier” once per turn.
(1) Declare 1 monster card type (Ritual, Fusion, Synchro, Xyz, or Pendulum); for the rest of this turn, neither player can Special Summon monsters of the declared type, also negate the effects of monsters on the field of the declared type.

That second card could be a pretty good side


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 21, 2016)

Joey vs Pegasus

Shun vs Yuto

It's a huge shame that it wasn't Kurosaki's seiyuu. That alone makes this not as good as the Jack duels. Jp presentation is still far better, though.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Of course, that's just one-man's irrelevant opinion.



Your opinion matters to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> A new support card for Rock-Types appears, along with a card that counters Summoning Methods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The card is actually really good. You can summon Fossil Dyna from deck. Rock Stun is getting more support.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 21, 2016)

Egao is one hell of a drug. Grace is thirsting like someone stranded in the desert for ten years after only one hit, and Edo is fucking mindbroken and in denial over enjoying it so much. It's an utter miracle that Gloria has managed to keep her rationality instead on being on the ground moaning about how good Yuya's _"Entateinment"_  is though that certainly won't last long. Even Kaito is suddenly smiling with Yuya outta nowhere.


----------



## lacey (Jun 21, 2016)

Would love to see a duel between Gloria and Grace. Sisters, who know each other's decks and thought processes. It'd be all about trying to stay one step ahead of each other instead of simply wondering what kinds of cards they could play.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 21, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Your opinion matters to me.


No Homo, right? (God, I can't remember where the parody video's at anymore, but it did had me rolling)


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 22, 2016)

> INOV-JP076 機殻の凍結 Kurifooto Daun (Qliphort Down)
> Normal Trap Card
> (1) Special Summon this card as an Effect Monster (Machine-Type/EARTH/Level 4/ATK 1800/DEF 1000), and if you do, for the rest of this turn, “Qli” Spell/Trap Cards you control cannot be destroyed by card effects. (This card is NOT treated as a Trap Card.)
> (2) If Summoned this way, this card can be treated as 3 Tributes for the Tribute Summon of a “Apoqliphort” monster.



MORE STUPID QLI SUPPORT, DAMNIT. But hey, at least it's most likely never going to get used.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 22, 2016)

Towers is gone. No need to worry.


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2016)

Towers might be gone, but that doesn't stop the salt.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 26, 2016)

Lousy frogs. 



> INOV-JP052 餅カエル Mochi Kaeru (Treatoad)
> Rank 2 WATER Aqua-Type Xyz Effect Monster
> ATK 2200
> DEF 0
> ...


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2016)

That second effect is amazing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

All three effects are good, but the second one is particularly amazing. I guess this would fit in well with Burgesstoma (sp?) decks.


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2016)

Summary + Cast List for 112:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 112: 笑顔あふれる街へ – Egao Afureru Machi e
(Toward a City Filled with Smiles)
Through his battle against Yuya, Edo learned about the joy of Dueling. Seeing this, Yuto calmly begins to talk about what they really need to do to end the war.

Summary:
Through his battle against Yuya, Edo learned about the joy of Dueling. Seeing this, Yuto calmly begins to talk to his comrades in the Resistance about what they really need to do to end the war. At the same time, Dennis shows up at the Fusion Dimension’s You Show School. Standing before his eyes is Yusho!

Cast:
Sakaki Yuya
Yuto
Gongenzaka Noboru
Sawatari Shingo
Kozuki Allen
Sasayama Sayaka
Kaito
Edo Phoenix
Noro Mamoru
Gloria Tyler
Grace Tyler
Narrator
Sakaki Yusho
Dennis Macfield
Yugo
Hiiragi Yuzu
Tenjoin Asuka
One Random Extra


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2016)

That second effect can make for some clutch plays...So if your opponent is setting the pendulum scales and you destroy the pedulums as they try and activate them, do you get to choose either one of them?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> That second effect can make for some clutch plays...So if your opponent is setting the pendulum scales and you destroy the pedulums as they try and activate them, do you get to choose either one of them?


Scales are played one at a time aren't they?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Scales are played one at a time aren't they?




Eh, I have only seen them played in the anime.

I suppose you could fuck up your opponent's strats with this by taking one of their scales they were gonna play


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 27, 2016)

I thought you can't really take their scales? I mean, we can't set the Pendulum Scales in the first place, so I don't think you can use the Frog's effect to negate the scale and place it to yours.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Arc-V manga chapter 11

Clear Wing Fast Dragon


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2016)

This new episode is pretty good. Except for the fact that Aster did a complete 180.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2016)

Also, Grace once again had the best expressions.


----------



## KingofNone (Jun 27, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> This new episode is pretty good. Except for the fact that Aster did a complete 180.


Not really considering he was in denial the whole time. Well that and a sore loser.


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> This new episode is pretty good. Except for the fact that Aster did a complete 180.



Blame the breakneck pacing. With only a year left, expect a lot of "development" to take place off-screen.

Though in all truth, most anime have characters changing face far before seven episodes related to them pass. Most characters with similar issues would heel face within three episodes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> This new episode is pretty good. Except for the fact that Aster did a complete 180.


The EGAO cannot be resisted for long.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks like we've got a new challenger here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, I saw a lot of Grace artwork recently, some very creepy ones.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 28, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>



Oh damn...


----------



## lacey (Jun 28, 2016)

So I did some more editing of my Traptrix deck, and only after one duel with it, I actually quite like it. It's not solid by any means and it's quite slow, but the cards work well together enough and it's a deck I feel comfortable with. Black Garden is a godsend.

[e] So I tested it against the AI's XX-Saber deck and somehow won. I probably just got lucky; but that deck always gave me trouble against decks besides this one (Even my ShaddollxArtifact deck had problems with it.). So I honestly feel pretty damn good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 29, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Yeah, I saw a lot of Grace artwork recently, some very creepy ones.


I saw like 5-7 or so and I liked that one best, but there's also one with Yuzu getting pissed that I might like more if I had a TL of the text (I did find out what this one said, but I liked the art too).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 29, 2016)

Egao is is one hell of a drug. Grace's lust is gonna reach critical mass at this rate and poor Edo never stood a chance. The next ep preview having him praise Egao so suddenly was almost jarring.

Not that the new one isn't good, but I miss Mai's old voice.


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2016)

Some information on episode 113:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, Yuya and co. went to the Fusion Dimension, and run into Dennis. Also, there's a man behind Dennis whom Yuya fought against in the past...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Serena said:


> Some information on episode 113:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's clearly ENJOY Chojiro or Nico Smiley

It would also be kind of amusing if Strong Ishijima suddenly reappeared.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Egao is is one hell of a drug. Grace's lust is gonna reach critical mass at this rate and poor Edo never stood a chance. The next ep preview having him praise Egao so suddenly was almost jarring.



Edo was just in denial as far as EGAO goes so it worked it's magic on him pretty quickly once he lost to Yuya.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 30, 2016)

Kaito making a complete 180 after he got an established ANGRY personality is even worse than Edo tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Kaito it would've been better if they showed shit happening after all of that attention, but nope this out of near nowhere.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 30, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Edo was just in denial as far as EGAO goes so it worked it's magic on him pretty quickly once he lost to Yuya.



Yeah, but it was just funny seeing him go from that to praising Egao in the space of 5 seconds.



Xeogran said:


> Kaito making a complete 180 after he got an established ANGRY personality is even worse than Edo tbh.


True. At least Edo got a duel to convert him. Kaito was still his usual pissed self after his duel with Shun, only to show up and be helpful and smiling out of nowhere.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 30, 2016)

That Chain Burn tho.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2016)

Short preview for 113, "The Thirst for Carnage:"


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 113: The Thirst for Carnage
> 
> A Duelist stands in Yuya’s way!
> Dennis waited for Yuya’s arrival in the Fusion Dimension! In order to detain Yuya, he set up a Duel…


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2016)

Tier 1 Blue-Eyes decks coming soon into the TCG.

Abomasnow


----------



## lacey (Jul 1, 2016)

Still waiting on Chaos MAX.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2016)

Shit. I should have ordered more from the vendor.


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2016)

We now have our mystery duelist for 113:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Isao.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2016)

Abomasnow

INOV-JP039 フルメタルフォーゼ・アルカエスト (Fullmetalphosis Alkahest / Fullmetalfoes Alkahest)
Level 1 FIRE Psychic-Type Fusion Effect Monster
ATK 0
DEF 0
Fusion Materials: 1 “Metalfoes” monster + 1 Normal Monster
Must be Fusion Summoned, and cannot be Special Summoned by other ways.
(1) Once per turn, during your opponent’s turn: You can target 1 Effect Monster on the field; equip it to this card. (This is a Quick Effect.)
(2) This card gains DEF equal to the original ATK of monsters equipped to it by this card’s effect.
(3) While this card is equipped with a Fusion Material(s) listed on a “Metalfoes” Fusion Monster, you can use that equipped card(s) as a Fusion Material for that Fusion Monster.

Note: This card’s name comes from , a universal solvent sought by Alchemists for its ability to dissolve gold and its medical properties.

#Nicenamekonami


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2016)

They should've made it look more like Edward Elric


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2016)

Maybe. 

-----------

So someone REALLY likes Grace. And REALLY wants to ship her with Yuya.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2016)

Then there's this.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 4, 2016)

Who wouldn't blame her? She got hooked with Yuya.
Entertainment on the Streets, Entermate on the Sheets.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 5, 2016)

DN went down again because of some authorized party (who isn't Konami). I was right in the middle of fucking using it after not doing so for a couple days


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, it's a big shame that it happened. I may not like DN, but at least it had its usage.


----------



## lacey (Jul 5, 2016)

The writers can force girls on Yuya all they want.
The fandumb's rampant yaoi fantasies will always (unfortunately) triumph over it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Other than some issues I had regarding abrupt Egao-ification transitions I rather liked the new episode plot-wise. Dennis and Kachidoki's return is actually kind of exciting too.

SHOW MUST GO ON!

Interestingly there's a link that still works and lets you play on DN, one of the ones that uses images from elsewhere, one is down, the other is up.


----------



## lacey (Jul 6, 2016)

While I can't post them until lunch, just wanted to drop in and say that there's new episode summaries for ArcV, and that despite the breakneck pacing, I am very excited for these episodes. Except 115, which is clearly a filler. In the last arc. Where they're rushing everything else.


----------



## KingofNone (Jul 6, 2016)

> Episode 114: The Neo Galaxy-Eyes that Radiates in the Darkness
> Yushou and the others board the ship heading towards Academia. On the ship, a match between Kaito and Dennis begins. The two duelists, who were both Yushou's students, fight fiercely for what they believe in and the people they want to protect.
> Script: Kamishiro Tsutomu
> 
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

It's kind of sad how clear Kaito vs Dennis will be. Arc-V Kaito is kind of ridiculous.

Yugo duels are hype.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone wanna guess what type of support this card is?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Tellarknight Vatraemus (Tellarknight is written over “Knight of the Void”)
Rank 4 DARK Warrior-Type Xyz Effect Monster
ATK 2600
DEF 550
Materials: 2 Level 4 “tellarknight” monsters
(1) All face-up monsters become treated as DARK-Attribute.
(2) You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then discard 1 card; Special Summon 1 LIGHT “tellarknight” monster from your Extra Deck by using this card as Xyz Material (This is treated as an Xyz Summon, and Xyz Materials attached to this card also become Xyz Materials on the Summoned monster.), but for the rest of this turn, you cannot Xyz Summon monsters. This effect can be activated during either player’s turn, if you have 7 or more “tellarknight” monsters with different names in your Graveyard.

>Construct and Scout fused together
>Is a Tellarknight Support


But at least it's a Ptolemaeus replacement.


----------



## lacey (Jul 7, 2016)

Those episode summaries were shown to be correct this morning. Scan was released confirming it.

Here's the people working on those episodes:



> Episode 114: 闇に輝く超銀河 - Yami ni Kagayaku Chouginga
> (The Supreme Galaxy Shining in the Darkness)
> 
> Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 7, 2016)

Bad news: YGOPro is down because of the same stupid Copyright shit that happened with Dueling Network.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Anyone wanna guess what type of support this card is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the picture, it is more like El Shaddoll Construct + Infernoid Tierra + Ptolemaeus together, not Scout.

Edit: Although in the pic of Genesis Tellarknights, it does show a Qliphort core card.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 8, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Based on the picture, it is more like El Shaddoll Construct + Infernoid Tierra + Ptolemaeus together, not Scout.
> 
> Edit: Although in the pic of Genesis Tellarknights, it does show a Qliphort core card.



Wow, even more cards that are fused into one? This is a bit funny if you ask me. 

It appears that there's rumors going around that the Burgesstoma deck will be included in the imports.


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2016)

Summon Gate has the best artwork.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Serena said:


> Summon Gate has the best artwork.


The fact that they used Thousand Eyes for that is just


----------



## lacey (Jul 9, 2016)

Detailed summary + cast list for 114:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Episode 114: 闇に輝く超銀河 - Yami ni Kagayaku Chouginga
> (The Supreme Galaxy Shining in the Darkness)
> Yusho and the others board the ship heading towards Academia. On the ship, a match between Kaito and Dennis begins!
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2016)

The TCG might finally be getting the Train supports.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2016)

My body and my Shaddoll core are ready.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2016)

My means of playing the game are not.


----------



## lacey (Jul 10, 2016)

Enjoy your Trains format while you can.
It's gonna get hit next banlist. :]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2016)

Konami hitting trains would be the dumbest shit ever.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 10, 2016)

So both DN and YGO pro are kill eh. Hope by some miracle it's not permanent and they both come back online, but if not, welp. There goes my means of playing YGO.

Only just watched last week's episode too. Somehow Egao converted the entirety of academia's invaders in the space of no more than 5 minutes. Everyone's happy, no bad blood, it's all honky dory. Okay then. And now Kachidoki out of fucking nowhere. Why the fuck is he even relevant at this point.




Serena said:


> Summon Gate has the best artwork.



Can't help but love the forbidden cards saga.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Konami hitting trains would be the dumbest shit ever.


To be fair, they've usually hit the dumbest shit. See Upstart if you know what I mean. 



VolatileSoul said:


> So both DN and YGO pro are kill eh. Hope by some miracle it's not permanent and they both come back online, but if not, welp. There goes my means of playing YGO.



I doubt they'll ever get back up, although to my knowledge, DN is out for good, but if you still have YGOpro on your computer, you *could* be fine since they still update it and all. I don't know about the online matches, but I usually use the AI. 

So the only ones left are Devpro and YGO Salvation, but chances are, they'll share the same fate as DN. Let's just hope Konami at least makes a decent YGO game for PC.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 10, 2016)

They need to be free.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 10, 2016)

What needs to be free?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't take these TCG characters duels seriously anymore after seeing the OCG ones.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 11, 2016)

I have to agree. Those Jack duels were amazing.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 11, 2016)

He had so much SOUL.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I doubt they'll ever get back up, although to my knowledge, DN is out for good, but if you still have YGOpro on your computer, you *could* be fine since they still update it and all. I don't know about the online matches, but I usually use the AI.
> 
> So the only ones left are Devpro and YGO Salvation, but chances are, they'll share the same fate as DN. Let's just hope Konami at least makes a decent YGO game for PC.


All I use it for is for the AI too, so as long as it keeps updating I'm good to go.

Still sucks about it going down though. Used to use DN a fair bit a few years back.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 12, 2016)

The new bit before the OP is really ominous.

The duel felt kind of short, but the amount of level manipulation made it fairly interesting. Also while Kachidoki comes off as coming back for no reason, I think that delaying the development with him until now was interesting in its own way. Yuya lost it last time and in a way he failed Kachidoki and even said as much and now was able to make up for it a bit. This isn't the blind EGAO of the XYZ Dimension either.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Konami hitting trains would be the dumbest shit ever.



Konami banning Construct would be the dumbest shit ever.








Oh, wait.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2016)

Banning Construct made sense, considering it was the dominant meta deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2016)

VP16-JP001 Destiny HERO – Deadlyguy
Level 6 DARK Warrior-Type Fusion Effect Monster
ATK 2000
DEF 2600
Fusion Materials: 1 “Destiny HERO” monster + 1 DARK Effect Monster
(1) During either player’s turn: You can discard 1 card; send 1 “Destiny HERO” monster from your hand or Deck to the Graveyard, and if you do, all “Destiny HERO” monsters you control gain 200 ATK for each “Destiny HERO” monster in your Graveyard. You can only use this effect of “Destiny HERO Deadlyguy” once per turn.



VP16-JP002 Red Rising Dragon
Level 6 DARK Dragon-Type Synchro Effect Monster
ATK 2100
DEF 1600
Synchro Materials: 1 Fiend-TypeTuner Monster + 1 or more non-Tuner Monsters
(1) When this card is Synchro Summoned: you can target 1 “Resonator” monster in your Graveyard; Special Summon it. You cannot Special Summon monsters from the Extra Deck during the turn in which you activate this effect, except for DARK Dragon-Type Synchro Monsters.
(2) You can banish this card from your Graveyard, then target 2 Level 1 “Resonator” monsters in your Graveyard; Special Summon them. This effect cannot be activated during the turn in which this card was sent to the Graveyard.



VP16-JP003 Makai Gekidan – Biplayer (Abyss Actor – Supporting Character)
Level 2 DARK Fiend-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
ATK 700
DEF 700
Pendulum Scale: 8
Pendulum Effect:
(1) When you Pendulum Summon a monster(s): you can add 1 face-up Level 1 or 8 “Abyss Actor” Pendulum Monster in your Extra Deck to your hand.
Monster Effect:
(1) If you control 2 “Abyss Actor” cards in your Pendulum Zones: you can tribute this card; Special Summon a Level 1 or 8 “Abyss Actor” Pendulum Monster from your hand or that is face-up in your Extra Deck. You can only use this effect of “Abyss Actor – Co-Star/Sidekick” once per turn.

*Note:* Biplayer is “Japanese Made-Up English (Waseigo) refers to a major supporting actor or role in a production or story, and is used for particularly TV Shows to avoid the stigma of “Supporting Role” in Japanese TV shows for particularly popular actors.



VP16-JP004 Galaxy-Eyes Cipher Blade Dragon
Level 9 LIGHT Dragon-Type Xyz Effect Monster
ATK 3200
DEF 2800
Xyz Materials: 3 Level 9 Monsters
You can also Xyz Summon this card by using a Rank 8 “Galaxy-Eyes” Xyz Monster you control as an Xyz Material. (Xyz Materials attached to that monster also become Xyz Materials on this card.) This card cannot be used as an Xyz Material for an Xyz Summon
(1) Once per turn: you can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then target 1 card on the field; destroy it.
(2) If this Xyz Summoned card is destroyed and sent to the Graveyard by an opponent’s monster attack or an opponent’s card effect: you can target 1 “Galaxy-Eyes Cipher Dragon” in your Graveyard; Special Summon it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 13, 2016)

About time we got a very good Destiny Hero Fusion monster. Dystopia Guy is "Meh" but this one's amazing: Send Malicious and summon another copy for Rank 6.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 13, 2016)

Kachidoki finally got a way to make ranks = level zero. Good for him. Also them people just watching in the background like it's just another day.

The Egao really is infections. The people aren't even showing mild resistance at this point. Though I suppose it was fitting Kachidoki showed up so Yuya could redeem himself. He was the first to get BTFO by EGAO mode after all. Can't have that blemish on Yuya's record.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 16, 2016)

So the Spyrals archetype, or at least the pictures, are leaked.





> “This guy is kinda the main hero of the deck”
> “He rewards you for using information correctly”
> “He beat Stratos up in a bar fight”
> “Other cards revolve around this particular card”







> “Machine Duplication is bananas with this card”
> “There’s an omission of once per turn on this card on purpose”
> “Works very well at making sure your agent never goes unprepared into the field”
> “If you’re playing SPYRAL, you’re going to want multiples of this card.”
> “Not a secret rare”







> “Very very powerful card”
> “Doesn’t just work with the agent”
> “There is a forbidden card with a similar effect"







> “Works very well with your agent”
> “Gives you information and lets you manipulate that information in limited amounts”
> “Can give you surprise bonuses that catch your opponent off-guard”
> “You’ll want to get into a habit of playing this card before you play your agent, because it will make your agent significantly better if you know what is coming up”



So based on the descriptions, it's going to use "Information" to allow your "Agents" to gain abilities. My guess is that it's most likely using Counters (probably named "Info Counter" or "Intel Counter").
I'm curious about the car tho. They said it's a powerful card that rivals that of a banned card, but the problem is that we have no clue what it is (I hope to god it's not a Spellbook of Judgment-tier card).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2016)

I like the designs so far.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2016)

Na No Ne~

Featuring the cards from the new Ancient Gear-Gadget Deck!




Box Art



Antique Gear Reactor Dragon /Ancient Gear Reactor Dragon
Level 9 EARTH Machine-Type Effect Monster
ATK 3000
DEF 3000
(1) If this Tribute Summoned Card, that was Tributed Summoned by Tributing an “Ancient Gear” monster, attacks a Defense Position monster, inflict piercing battle damage.
(2) If this Tribute Summoned Card, that was Tribute Summoned by Tributing a “Gadget” monster, this card can attack twice during each Battle Phase.
(3) If this card declares an attack, until the end of the damage step, your opponent cannot activate the effects of Monster Cards or activate Spell/Trap Cards.
(4) At the end of a damage step when this card attacked: You can target 1 Spell/Trap Card on the field; destroy it.



Ancient Gear Gadget
Level 4 EARTH Machine-Type Effect Monster
ATK 500
DEF 2000
(1) If this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can declare a card type (Monster, Spell or Trap); when your monsters attack this this turn, until the end of the damage step, your opponent cannot activate cards or effects of the declared type.
(2) Once per turn: You can declare the name of a “Gadget” monster; until the end of this turn, this card’s name becomes the same as the declared monster.

 Ancient Gear Catapult
Normal Spell Card
You can only use 1 “Ancient Gear Catapult” effect per turn, and only once that turn.
(1) If you control no monsters: You can target 1 face-up card you control; destroy that card, and if you do, Special Summon an “Ancient Gear” monster from your Deck, ignoring the summoning conditions.
(2) You can banish this card from your Graveyard, then target a face up card you control; destroy that card, and if you do, Special Summon an “Ancient Gear Token” (Machine-Type/EARTH/Level 1/ATK 0/DEF 0).


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 16, 2016)

Japan got Kozmos.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 16, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Japan got Kozmos.


RIP OCG


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 16, 2016)

Not surprised.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2016)

Now they're going to make another "Reaper" card to stop this TCG import deck.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh? What Reaper card is it? 

Also, Movie Pack is leaked, and we are getting Chaos Max Dragon in it, as well as new Gadgets, the Magician Girls, and a lot of alternative artworks (Blue-Eyes, Dark Magician w/ Girl, ect...)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2016)

They made Ghost Cherries specially for BA.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2016)

So since they mentioned Stratos in the Spyrals spoilers, do yall think we're getting Stratos back?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind Stratos back, as long as they do kill Masked Heroes (Dark Law or Mist limited). Yes, I know that Masked Heroes haven't made any of their appearances in competitive play, but I just don't like to see them gain more power. 
But otherwise, I'm more than welcome Stratos to return to the game.

Now if we just get the Banlist...


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like we're going to get more BLS and Ritual Beast support in the next set. Well shit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Why does Konami hate D/Ds so much?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 20, 2016)

D/Ds are already a powerful meta deck


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 20, 2016)

Neo Galaxy-Eyes Cipher's effect is ok. Not the best thing in the world, but I didn't expect too much.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 20, 2016)

Meh, I misread. I thought you meant the Galaxy-Eyes that overlays using a Galaxy Xyz and can pop cards.
It might depend if we do eventually get the card in reality. Will it gain a more-powerful effect?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 20, 2016)

Spyral Super Agent's effect is confirmed.


> (1) If this card is in your hand: You can declare 1 card type (Monster, Spell, or Trap) excavate the top card of your Opponent's Deck, and if you do, Special Summon this card if it is a card of that type.
> 
> (2)If this card is Special Summoned by the effect of a "SPYRAL" card: You can target 1 Spell/Trap card your opponent controls; destroy it.
> You can only use each effect of "SPYRAL Super Agent" once per turn.



Secrets confirmed for Dark Illusion set.



> Pot of Desires
> Cosmic Cyclone
> Magicians Navigate
> Dark Magic Circle
> ...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm pretty disappointed Dennis lost to Kaito even though I knew it would happen. I felt like he more than had the potential to be what I expected Sora to be (minus the friendship angle) while still being his own unique character, but no they decided to drag him down with this and his need to impress Yusho (it just had a bit too much emphasis). Maybe it's just that I don't like Kaito's portrayal as well.

Dennis' attachment to Trapeze Magician is always nice. I like that he got a partner, but her effect seemed kind of weak.

That being said, the aftermath of the duel was really amazing and they did justice to all aspects of Dennis' character.

Serena~


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2016)

Arc-V 116 Extended summary + Cast list:



> Episode 116: 太陽と月の守護者 - Taiyou to Tsuki no Shugosha
> (Guardians of the Sun and Moon)
> As Yugo rushes toward one of Academia’s towers to rescue Rin, he runs into the "Keeper of the Eastern Tower.” At the same time, the "Keeper of the Western Tower" faces off against Kaito, who is trying to rescue Ruri.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 24, 2016)

So, yesterday was Yu-Gi-Oh! day, again. The token was aight.


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2016)

It's too bad I'm so far away from all the main events. That, and my work has pretty much doubled.

At least the Movie packs are finally out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Arc-V manga chapter 12


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, you could tell how much more popular ARC-V Manga is compared to 5Ds.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 26, 2016)

This week's episode gave me heart pains.


----------



## lacey (Jul 26, 2016)

The single Riding Duel in the Arc-V Manga is so much better than any Riding Duel in both 5Ds anime and its manga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Serena said:


> The single Riding Duel in the Arc-V Manga is so much better than any Riding Duel in both 5Ds anime and its manga.


Well it is Yugo. 

The synchro mechanics used by his opponent are also really cool.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 28, 2016)

I've completely forgot about the Sneak Peak happening this weekend, thankfully I'm done with my summer classes, I can now check it out. 

I've also heard of this insane Blackwing deck that can make 2 Quasar and a Sifr Dragon (sometimes 3 Quasars with Soul Charge). I've tested the deck out, and it heavily depends on Level Eater and opening with Gofu (the problem is that it's not easily searched; you'd have to play some inconsistent cards to make it searchable). But once Gofu and Level Eater are out, as well as a level 4+1 tuner for Librarian, that's a quasar.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2016)

That deck is all gimmick. 1 Veiler or Ghost Ogre can stop it in its tracks. Worst if it is going second and your opponent has like a backrow or something.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 28, 2016)

Of course it'll be worse if your opponent has backrow, but going second is essential for the deck if you want to kill them real quickly (considering Maxx C is powerful in this format).
I mean, making 2 Quasars AND a Sifr? You'd have to burn your entire hand just to get rid of that field, and it might not even be enough to take out all of the cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2016)

I mean, if you have that field, you have that field. I'm just gonna try my best to not let you have that field. :^)

---------


Guys, it is Knuckles the Echidna vs Brock from Pokemon.


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2016)

First episode I'll be watching in weeks.
I'm definetly not going to be disappointed.


----------



## Santí (Jul 29, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> So both DN and YGO pro are kill eh



Wait... _WHAT?  _


----------



## Santí (Jul 29, 2016)

Never thought I'd see the day, tbh. I managed to luck out by getting YGO a few months back, but I plan on getting a new PC in a few months.


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2016)

Summary blurb for episode 117:


> Episode 117: The Sinister Bell’s Chime
> 
> Yugo and Rin Duel!?
> Yugo and Rin have an emotional reunion. However, Rin then challenges Yugo to a Duel!! Yugo feels that something is off about Rin’s strategy, but…!?
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2016)

Piper deck?


----------



## Tapion (Jul 30, 2016)

I noticed that the Dark Lords are the Reverse of the Fables

Dark Fairy and Light Fiend.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 30, 2016)

On top of that, the Fables are mostly adorable creatures while the Darklords are menacing beasts. 

Just got back from my locals, and it looks like they're having the UDS tournament today. Didn't bother participating since I'm not into competitive play (on top of that, I'm going nowhere, not on a plane unless if it's traveling to my home or foreign lands). At least I did pulled the Ultra Subterror card (the one that banishes monsters when it is flipped).
I've also bought 3 packs of the Shining Victories, and I've pulled the Secret Sloth. I don't know how much it is worth now, but it's something I'm happy to pull (it wasn't a Blue-Eyes or Cherries card, but it's still a Secret).


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 3, 2016)

We miss Jack-sama. 


So it appears that the next Prize Card will be Number 93: Utopia Kaiser. Another shot in the leg for Number Hunters it seems, and I doubt it'll get a reprint anytime soon.

It also seems that 2 of my card shops will be having a Dark Illusions case tournament (one tournament happening this Saturday and 1rst place gets an Xbox One; the second one in my other card shop will happen the following week, with the 1rst place winning a PS4). Don't have any "top-tier shit" decks with me (my Fire King deck is "Meh" and my Synchrons is mainly for fun; I can't use my Clownblade and the Trains stuffs isn't legal, especially when it won't work without Night Express Knight reprint), but I'll be heading for the PS4 tournament instead (since 1: It's $5 cheaper and 2: it's very convenient and extremely close by).


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 4, 2016)

Trying out the new Dark Lords, holy hell the deck is so fun, when it goes off it goes off hard.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2016)

So Mono hated ep 115 so much that he did ep 116 first


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 4, 2016)

About time I guess?



Release date: January 27, 2017


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> About time I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Release date: January 27, 2017


4 Days before my birthday and a good 5 months later than it should have come out. I just hope those D/Ds mentioned to be in the Mega Tins are actually a thing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 5, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 4 Days before my birthday and a good 5 months later than it should have come out. I just hope those D/Ds mentioned to be in the Mega Tins are actually a thing.


We're getting there. Only problem is that we don't know the last 2 promo cards. 
Sucks that it comes out next year, but at least we are getting it soon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> We're getting there. Only problem is that we don't know the last 2 promo cards.
> Sucks that it comes out next year, but at least we are getting it soon.


Alexander and Temujin are what's needed for sure. I'd like to get the rest of the missing cards too. Night Howl isn't a staple any more, but it's still very good and some people use CEO for instance.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 5, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Alexander and Temujin are what's needed for sure. I'd like to get the rest of the missing cards too. Night Howl isn't a staple any more, but it's still very good and some people use CEO for instance.


Hopefully, they do include them in the following set.

I mean, there's just so much OCG-exclusive cards that we have yet to get (hell, we haven't even gotten some of the Shark Sibling Duelist Pack stuffs, like Diamond Dust or the Full-Armored Lancer, and it's been years since its release). There has to be a set that allows us to get these cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 5, 2016)

Rin looks so Yandere in this preview.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Rin looks so Yandere in this preview.


Zetsubou no Umi!


----------



## lacey (Aug 5, 2016)

While the first two are confirmed to be true and the whole thing came from a reliable source, take them with a grain of salt until an actual scan confirms it.



> Episode 118: サバイバル・デュエル – Sabaibaru Dyueru
> (Survival Duel)
> Yuya and co. arrived at Academia's training facility. What exactly are the "special lessons" that were set up there...!?
> 
> ...



JACK is back. #feelthebern


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 6, 2016)

Colonel Sanders is back?


----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2016)

All summaries were confirmed true this morning. Here's the staff list:

118:
Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 布施康之 || Fuse Yasuyuki
Storyboard: 西本由紀夫 || Nishimoto Yukio
Animation Director(s): Lee Sung-jin, Lee Seok-yoon

119:
Script: 前川淳 || Maekawa Atsushi
Direction: 望月敬一郎 || Mochizuki Keiichiro
Storyboard: 須永司 || Sunaga Tsukasa
Animation Director(s): 宍倉敏 || Shishikura Toshi

120:
Script: 前川淳 || Maekawa Atsushi
Direction: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Storyboard: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Animation Director(s): Noh Gil-bo

121:
Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 高橋順一 || Takahashi Junichi
Storyboard: 西本由紀夫 || Nishimoto Yukio
Animation Director(s): 飯飼一幸, 重松晋一 || Igai Kazuyuki, Shigematsu Shinichi


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2016)

2017 products, and it looks like we got Raging Tempest cover before the OCG ever leaked theirs.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 7, 2016)

That cover card for Raging Tempest sure looks interesting. It's definitely an Odd-Eyes monster but what kind? Fusion maybe


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 7, 2016)

It's hard to tell, but chances are, it might be the Fusion Pendulum monster.


----------



## lacey (Aug 7, 2016)

Just from that picture alone, the new Odd-Eyes monster looks like shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2016)

Why the hell did they use a Breakers of Shadow sneak peek mat is what I am questioning.


----------



## lacey (Aug 8, 2016)

Because they're still desperate to try and sell it.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2016)

You can't sell that. It is blatantly obvious that you can't sell sneak peek product.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 9, 2016)

Rin best Ruri confirmed. Never expected Yugo to get his win record broken, and never expected Rin to be actually hyper competent, being under control or not. And that riding duel while on a monster. Truly a best.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 9, 2016)

Also, I remember when Yu-Gi-Oh! had the original 3 teams.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 10, 2016)

Championship playmat looks neat. 



So it looks like Utopia the Lightning is getting reprinted in the Dark Illusion Special Edition coming up on September. Now everyone gets a Lightning!


----------



## lacey (Aug 12, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Rin best Ruri confirmed. Never expected Yugo to get his win record broken, and never expected Rin to be actually hyper competent, being under control or not. And that riding duel while on a monster. Truly a best.



It's actually been heavily implied that Rin was always bodying Yugo. In his duel against Selena, one of his flashbacks had her telling him to just give up while they were dueling. And in this past episode, Yugo comments on how she's taken 1500 from him already, and that she's "as ruthless as ever."

Which makes Doktor's comments about the girls needing to be able to protect themselves that much worse. In-show, everyone talks about how strong the girls are, yet equally insist that they need to be protected. It's quite insulting.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 12, 2016)

Serena said:


> It's actually been heavily implied that Rin was always bodying Yugo. In his duel against Selena, one of his flashbacks had her telling him to just give up while they were dueling. And in this past episode, Yugo comments on how she's taken 1500 from him already, and that she's "as ruthless as ever."
> 
> Which makes Doktor's comments about the girls needing to be able to protect themselves that much worse. In-show, everyone talks about how strong the girls are, yet equally insist that they need to be protected. It's quite insulting.



The Yusei-esque can never lose aura he was given off completely drowned out those implications for me. I never expected it. Wonder if Ruri is gonna keep the momentum flowing and decimate Shun too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 12, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> The Yusei-esque can never lose aura he was given off completely drowned out those implications for me. I never expected it. Wonder if Ruri is gonna keep the momentum flowing and decimate Shun too.


Yugo never had that kind of aura for me. They even forced it down our throats (in a mediocre duel for Yugo) during the Serena duel that he wasn't that type. He's very good, but he's not even close to the 'plot will stop you from losing duels you've already lost" level that Yusei is at.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 12, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yugo never had that kind of aura for me. They even forced it down our throats (in a mediocre duel for Yugo) during the Serena duel that he wasn't that type. He's very good, but he's not even close to the 'plot will stop you from losing duels you've already lost" level that Yusei is at.



Well, he certainly isn't anymore now that he got BTFO'd by his waifu. But while it's true he wasn't anywhere near as extreme as Yusei, he still gave of that feeling to me. The up till now flawless win streak and the whole Synchro Dragon and duel runner thing he had going on just made it hard not to see.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2016)

I've actually been a bit behind on the anime because I was waiting for the 115 release but I decided to just watch the PoS release instead. I've still got 118 to go damn that slasher smile from Rin in 116

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 13, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yugo never had that kind of aura for me. They even forced it down our throats (in a mediocre duel for Yugo) during the Serena duel that he wasn't that type. He's very good, but he's not even close to the 'plot will stop you from losing duels you've already lost" level that Yusei is at.


That's because Yusei is a Gary Stu-iness of the protagonist.

Yugioh protagonist rankings of Gary Stu-ness

Yusie Fudo (Plot will stop you from losing regardless of circumstances except for flashback)
Yugi Muto/Yami Yugi (Plot will make lose because of external reasons besides skill)
Jaden Yuki (He has actually has legitimate losses, though I question that final duel with Yugi)
Yuya Sakaki (He has equal legitimate losses but has less duel overall)
 Yuma Tsukumo (He's not really a Gary Stu but having power to create any card he wants definitely makes him on EOS)


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 13, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> YES! I think I was talking about trains for a lonnnnng time.


With the stuffs like Number 81: Crazy Diamond and the other train released in The Dark Illusions, we now have everything the deck has been missing. I'll try to get my hands on the Express Knights sometime on Thursday or Friday.

All aboard to the Hype Train! Prepare to fire!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2016)

Evil Rin is pretty hot. Rin's jumped up my Yuzu rankings.


----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2016)

Au revoir.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 15, 2016)

Gladiator Beast in Arc V


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 15, 2016)

Serena said:


> Au revoir.


I'm just surprised he lasted this long.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2016)

He will be missed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'm just surprised he lasted this long.


He was probably one of the weakest in the Lancers and was one of the few who were below elite jobbers like the Obelisk Force/Security.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2016)

But physically, he is probably the 2nd strongest lancer.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2016)

Also, I like how there's a guy name *Bernie* and *Sanders* in this episode. 

Looks like Japan is really into American politics.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 16, 2016)

I find it quite funny how I've noticed their names. 


Worlds is this weekend, but sucks that I can't go there; need to prepare for my Fall Semester.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2016)

World's isn't that fun. 
There's just too much chance of your stuff getting stolen.


----------



## lacey (Aug 16, 2016)

Abomasnow

I, for one, am very excited about our new Wind Witch overlords.


----------



## lacey (Aug 16, 2016)

And if anyone's curious, Clear Wing Fast Dragon (Clear Wing's manga counterpart) is a Synchro-Pendulum monster.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2016)

Ghost Cherries is going to be a relevant card now. Even if BA doesn't get hit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 18, 2016)

Bought a box of Dragons of Legend, and according to a lot of people who watched me opened my case, I opened broke.
However, I wasn't happy about my pulls... because I only pulled 1 Night Express Knight in 24 packs. 

Thankfully, with most of the cards that I pulled from the set, I've managed to find someone who trades away their extra copies of the card, which means I have finally built my Train deck. Gonna test it out at the weekends.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh shit! Knuckles the Echnida and Brock from Pokemon are back!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Oh shit! Knuckles the Echnida and Brock from Pokemon are back!


Not just Brock, but also James.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2016)

This is out of the ordinary, but how does Exodius work with Extra Deck monsters?
I get that it's a cost to shuffle the monsters into the deck, but since there's been some rulings about how costs works (like you can't send cards to the graveyard for a cost while Macro is on the field, ect..),  it makes it sound like it can't Shuffle Extra Deck monsters back into the Extra Deck. I tried looking for the rulings, but there are none.
My question is will Exodius shuffle Extra Deck monsters back into the Extra Deck, or does it only work with the Main Deck monsters?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not just Brock, but also James.






Onyx Darkmatter said:


> This is out of the ordinary, but how does Exodius work with Extra Deck monsters?
> I get that it's a cost to shuffle the monsters into the deck, but since there's been some rulings about how costs works (like you can't send cards to the graveyard for a cost while Macro is on the field, ect..),  it makes it sound like it can't Shuffle Extra Deck monsters back into the Extra Deck. I tried looking for the rulings, but there are none.
> My question is will Exodius shuffle Extra Deck monsters back into the Extra Deck, or does it only work with the Main Deck monsters?



Exodius will shuffle the Extra Deck monsters in Graveyard into the Extra Deck.



> When an effect activates that would send a Fusion/Synchro/Xyz monster from the field to your hand/deck they are ALWAYS returned to the extra deck. Fusion/Synchro/Xyz monsters can not exist in the hand or the main deck, but they can be summoned again from the Extra Deck if you have the required cards.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 19, 2016)

That line has nothing on some of his pick up lines.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2016)

I think that was his best line. 

Well, that, and Donuts.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Exodius will shuffle the Extra Deck monsters in Graveyard into the Extra Deck.


Wow, now I'm more intrigued to play Exodius in Trains. This is wonderful to hear.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2016)

The deck needs more ways to recycle Night Express, or else it losses.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> The deck needs more ways to recycle Night Express, or else it losses.


Well, there's always Jar of Avarice. Sure, it's slow and all, but it does recycle stuffs.
Although, I wish we still had Pot of Avarice.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 19, 2016)

Exodius is the best we got right now. It also trigger shaddoll effs when attacking.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 20, 2016)

My Shaddoll Kaiju Train build.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## xlab3000 (Aug 20, 2016)

I heard that Kaiba screwed the rules in one of his duels in the new movie. So ygopro is dead too? Dang it Konami. They better make a better game than that if they wanna ban the free stuff. Nice troll deck, Link.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruri lost to Sayaka? Worst Ruri confirmed.

Rin > Selena >>>> Yuzu > Ruri

Well, shouldn't have expected much considering she's from Zexal land...

Come to think of it, Aki > Asuka > Anzu > Kotori. Well played Arc-V writers, well played.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 21, 2016)

Majespecters won.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 21, 2016)

If it's the Dragon Duel, then the US lost.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 21, 2016)

And now the US lost again. Erik opened with a shit hand in Game 2 while Shun had a godly board. 

And then this happened.


----------



## KingofNone (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 22, 2016)

The Yugi vs Kaiba duel was pretty good, but the sheer number of draw cards and the amount of stuff they seem to repeat in all of these types of duels made it feel same-y even with the new cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 22, 2016)

Quality made Chinese product.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 22, 2016)

Also, did not expect more Harpie-ish monsters.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 22, 2016)

Also, this was hilarious to me.


----------



## lacey (Aug 22, 2016)

Despite certain issues with this past episode, I'm content with it. Ruri is actually best Ruri.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> And now the US lost again. Erik opened with a shit hand in Game 2 while Shun had a godly board.
> 
> And then this happened.



That poor trophy.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Aug 22, 2016)

Serena said:


> Despite certain issues with this past episode, I'm content with it. Ruri is actually best Ruri.
> 
> 
> 
> That poor trophy.



>Lose to Sayaka
>Best


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 22, 2016)

Emperor Palpatine said:


> >Lose to Sayaka
> >Best


Her evil arc also ended fast and was waved off pretty easily compared to Rin who went through a much more emotional duel and still didn't turn back.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 24, 2016)

They're never gonna release another sound duel are they?

Imoutoman finally got his Ruri back. Good for him. Who knew he was a shit onii-san though, then again slapping away such a shit card is honestly a favor. But on the other hand it gave both Shun and Kaito wins. I'm conflicted.

Them LL monsters are like a less sexy more cute version of harpies, and that new Ruri Raptor looks nice.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> They're never gonna release another sound duel are they?
> .


I always hated how many OSTs have so many unreleased tracks.


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2016)

Emperor Palpatine said:


> >Lose to Sayaka
> >Best


> Sayaka
> Played well with the hand she had in her Tag Duel with Allen
> Only tripped up because she was nervous and unsure
> Still was able to protect Allen and give him aid with her monsters
> Lost only because she and Allen were nowhere near the Tyler sister's level
> Still was able to last a considerable while, all things considered
> Considered pathetic by nearly the entire fandom

> Ruri
> Got her brother down to 450 Life Points
> Only lost because she _broke free of the parasite's control and ended the duel of her own will_
> Considered the weakest girl both emotionally and dueling wise

Granted, I prefer the Wind Witches over the Lyrical Luscianas (Though Ruri gets points for having a Rank 1 ace), but seriously. You people sometimes.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Her evil arc also ended fast and was waved off pretty easily compared to Rin who went through a much more emotional duel and still didn't turn back.


On Yugo's end. Rin's, not so much. Meanwhile, both Shun and Ruri had their emotional moments during their duel. And you cannot say that her "evil arc" was "waved off." We don't even know if the parasite can still be used to control her or not. 

Besides, both duels bring up something interesting; Yugo puts Rin on a pedestal, keeps going on about their dream, without looking inwards and realizing that she's human and that practically exalting her means nothing in the end.

Shun, on the other hand, started out still believing his sister couldn't survive without him, but as the duel progressed, recognized and accepted her desire to be free, and viewed her as her own person, as opposed to an extension, or even property as Ruri herself puts it, of himself.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2016)

The banlist is out!

Thunderking at 2!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2016)

Also, my prediction a few months ago was almost on point!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2016)

Monkey is ded.

Why the fuck is Kaiser Colosseum banned? I haven't kept up with the current meta.

>Max "c" semi limited
I can hear the collective groaning and bitching already, but honestly I think 2 is completely fair for how powerful it is, also allows more creative deck builds

Thunder King   

Allure of Darkness is going to be a extremely potent draw card now with it at 3, feel like Gold sarcophagus might find a way to be abused at 3.


Burning Abyss is still probably going to be a deck even with the new hit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 24, 2016)

This banlist is almost exactly the banlist I predicted. 

Kaiser was a weird hit, and I don't think players should not be punished for overextending, maxx "c".


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 24, 2016)

Monkeyboard is gone, don't care.
Kaiser is banned? I mean, I get why it's powerful, but... why. 
Cir and Beautrice to 1. I don't know if they were the right picks, since I've firmly believe Dante should've been the one limited instead. But I'm not complaining if it means putting this deck down for good.
Ehther, Pantheism, and even Stormforth to 1. Thank god. I'm really glad for these hits, especially Stormforth being the stupidest card I have ever seen (The card is even busted in the Mirror).
Dark Destroyer to 1 is a great hit, although it doesn't seem to matter as long as Kozmotown is still at 3 since you can always abuse the 1 copy. Still a great pick.
Kirin is another stupidly powerful card that shouldn't have a generic effect. No complaints here.
E-teleport to 1 is "Eh". There are better cards to hit than that, but it's whatever.
Pendulum Call to 1 is another great pick. Not only could you search 2 Pendulums, but they're also protected (which is really stupid, although it does prevent you from abusing Wisdom).
Maxx "C" to 2 is an odd pick. Never thought the card would get hit, but I guess that's 2 copies.
Rai-Oh to 2 is something I've had an opinion about for a while. I guess it can come back now.
Wind-Up Magician to 2 is fine as well. At least it wasn't any of the Inzektor stuffs.
Restrict to 3, hold up lemme look for the clip on Drew's channel........ found it: "NOBODY FUCKING CARES N*GGA!"
Allure of Darkness to 3 is a bit iffy IMO. I don't know how I feel about this card, especially just how powerful the card is in pure Dark decks (at least Burning Abyss are out of the picture... sort off).
Gold Sarc to 3: See Restrict.

Overall: Outside of 2 cards (which are Kaiser banned and Allure to 3), I'm glad that Monarchs got fucked hard. Disagree with me all you want, but I firmly believe that Monarchs should've never received any more support than the Mega Monarchs (at least they were the upgraded versions of the Level 6s Monarchs).


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 24, 2016)

Someone has no Chill.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm happy that Monarchs were hit and Monkeyboard got banned, but I really haven't been playing since DN shut down.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

Also, how many of y'all are mods now? What the hell have I missed?


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 25, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm happy that Monarchs were hit and Monkeyboard got banned, but I really haven't been playing since DN shut down.


I honestly don't care about Monkeyboard (hell, we all saw that one coming), but the Monarchs stuffs getting hit made my day. I'm glad that they hit the problematic cards. 



Linkofone said:


> Also, how many of y'all are mods now? What the hell have I missed?


Well, you didn't miss a lot of things.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

Obviously I missed something.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

Also, I still don't agree with Maxx "C" going to 2. Why shouldn't players have repercussion if they try to overextend and go off?

EDIT: Spelled Repercussion wrong. :^)


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

Max "c" is still way to powerful of a card, if you get a well time Max "c", you basically win the duel. Your opponent has the option of either continuing to go off while giving you a fuck ton of advantage or they have to stop and settle with a shitty field. Either way they are fucked.

Its a card that fluctuates in power, in slower formats it power wanes, but in faster formats its basically the pot of greed effect, you have a massive advantage over your opponent just because you drew a card they didn't. I think 2 is completely fair for the sheer game shattering effect it can have on a duel.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

I feel that a player must decide if he/she would want to take the Maxx "C" challenge. It honestly discourages decks to make a unbeatable board, every single turn. Something that ABC/Blue-Eyes/DDDs do too often.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm more than fine with Maxx C being dropped. Too much benefit from your opponent playing their cards, against a deck like D/D or Synchrons it's a game changer. It shouldn't be banned but having it at 3 is annoying so 2 is a fair compromise.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

Xiam, I understand your point about it being a draw engine. However, with the fast paced decks coming out, many decks can't compete unless a good Maxx "C" is dropped. 

I mean, I could see them unbanning Sangan, and then limiting Maxx "C" to 2. But now there's a less likely chance of stopping meta decks from completely stunning your deck.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2016)

Musu, I just worry about the pacing of this game. Here's the problem, D/D is fine as a deck. It can stop when your opponent Maxx "C". However, the Synchron decks now-a-days are pretty degenerate and either 1). Make Quasar and doesn't let you play the game or 2). Clip all of your cards and doesn't let you play the game. 

Why should I be punished for trying to play a game when all my opponent does is trying to game me 1st turn?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't want to hear any bitching about older decks not staying relevant, Burning Abyss has been tier 1 for 2 year and will still likely be around with the new banlist hits.

We are moving into faster paced duels with a lot more special summoning, max "c" isn't just stunning quasar/turbo decks that make powerful monsters and special summon a fuck ton. Lunalights can special summon a ton, a Max "c" basically forces them to skip a turn as they can't afford to play the max "c" challenge.

Its okay to worry about unbeatable boards, but Max "c" negatively impacts many other decks chances to compete because its simple " I drew it, therefore I win".


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 25, 2016)

Maxx "C" has been a powerful card in the game for some time. Granted, I personally feel odd about it being put to 2, but I guess I wouldn't mind.

Which reminds me, that 1 Maxx "C" loss has sort off hurt my Synchron deck. Now I'll need to look for another monster that can replace it.


----------



## lacey (Aug 25, 2016)

Monarchs reign no more.
Good riddance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 26, 2016)

I see y'all's points. 

Also, limiting Maxx "C" has increased the price of Maxx "C". Somehow.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 26, 2016)

Now I can imagine Maxx "C"'s price banned. "Sorry, the card is banned, but at least you can buy it 10X the price when it was at 3!"


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2016)

Decent episode.

next episode


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 28, 2016)

2 Ultra Rare promo cards from the Tins are Ebon Magician (the one with the effect that allows you to activate quick spell cards and traps from the hand) and Spirit Dragon.

Reprinted cards for the Mega Tins pack are: Solemn Strike, Infinity, Odd-Eyes Fusion, and Painful Decision for Secrets.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2016)

We should know that already. 
They always reprint almost every secret from the last 5 sets. Watch Red Stone not being reprinted, and the salt builds.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2016)

META TALK:

Because of the train support, Ulti Sheks are now like over 5 dollars. Shaddoll Fusions are above 10 dollars. I need to actually buy me a Ultra Skill Drain. You know, to bling out my deck.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 28, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> We should know that already.
> They always reprint almost every secret from the last 5 sets. Watch Red Stone not being reprinted, and the salt builds.


Technically, every 4 sets, but you do have a point tho. 
However, not all cards get reprinted in the Tins tho, so it's at least great to know what gets reprinted and what doesn't. 

Speaking of which, more leaks are up for the Secrets.



> MP16-EN022 Clear Wing Synchro Dragon
> MP16-EN027 Galaxy Cyclone
> MP16-EN033 Jar of Avarice
> MP16-EN078 Odd-Eyes Rebellion Dragon
> ...





Linkofone said:


> META TALK:
> 
> Because of the train support, Ulti Sheks are now like over 5 dollars. Shaddoll Fusions are above 10 dollars. I need to actually buy me a Ultra Skill Drain. You know, to bling out my deck.



I need to replace the Rank-Up and the CXyz monster from my Extra Deck with the Spider engine, mainly because I've had trouble getting over bigger monsters (I was facing against a Blue-Eyes deck, and I didn't notice the Tarantula could give an enormous boost to my monsters; it was a better version of Limiter Removal). Sadly, I traded the Rank 10 away because I had no clue it was THAT good. 
Still prefer the Machina build IMO. It's costly, but it sure as hell was better than the Shaddoll build IMO.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well Crow and Gogenzaka got jobbed 
Now we won't get the Blackwing support everyone wanted


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 29, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I need to replace the Rank-Up and the CXyz monster from my Extra Deck with the Spider engine, mainly because I've had trouble getting over bigger monsters (I was facing against a Blue-Eyes deck, and I didn't notice the Tarantula could give an enormous boost to my monsters; it was a better version of Limiter Removal). Sadly, I traded the Rank 10 away because I had no clue it was THAT good.
> Still prefer the Machina build IMO. It's costly, but it sure as hell was better than the Shaddoll build IMO.



I personally like the Shaddoll Build better than the Machina build:

1). Shaddoll Fusion is almost always live against the Metas (Blue-Eyes, D/D/D, ABC) 
2). Summoning out the Machina Gearframe from deck using Switchyard doesn't trigger its effect
3). Fortress isn't a level 10


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 29, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I personally like the Shaddoll Build better than the Machina build:
> 
> 1). Shaddoll Fusion is almost always live against the Metas (Blue-Eyes, D/D/D, ABC)
> 2). Summoning out the Machina Gearframe from deck using Switchyard doesn't trigger its effect
> 3). Fortress isn't a level 10


Well, it's not always live against decks like Monarchs and Kozmo tbh. You'd have to depend on either opening 3 cards to make Sheki (or Fusion is dead if they have Domain), or depend on your opponent's play. Thankfully, with Monarchs dead, it allows the deck to play against the remaining top-tier decks. But yes, you do have a point about that. 
While it may not trigger its effect, it can set-up a board with Dora + Gearframe equipped to it (Gearframe allows your opponent to force away a card like Raigeki, or it could simply help prevent it from being destroyed by Battle if you've ever encountered bigger monsters). It's one of the reasons why I love playing Gearframes, because it's another target for Switchyard. 
While Fortress isn't a level 10 (sadly), it does allow me to play some Rank 7s in my Extra Deck (I used to play 4, but now I cut it down to 2; Big Eye, and Red-Eyes being the most useful monsters in my Extra Deck, mainly Red-Eyes since the burn effects and enormous damage done to my opponent really can take a toll on my opponent).
And we do have a Level 10 Machina, but it's shit, sadly. 

I get your reasoning for liking the Shaddoll build tho, mainly because it works well with Sheki and Shaddoll Fusion being a pseudo-Future Fusion.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2016)

I like it that it doesn't always waste your hand to gain advantage.


----------



## elior (Aug 31, 2016)

wow battle beast was actully good dualer and his gladiator beasts deck was great he played smart


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 2, 2016)

Bought 2 Tins (both were Yugi tins; they were out of the Kaiba ones), and I've got "Meh" pulled. I did pulled 2 Galaxy Cyclones, and traded them for a Scarlight.
I mean, I did pulled an Odd-Eyes Fusion and the Fusion monster that goes with it (Vortex dragon), but considering how cheap they are now (and Pendulums being weakened by the Banlist), it serves no purpose but to rot in my trade binder.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 3, 2016)

elior said:


> wow battle beast was actully good dualer and his gladiator beasts deck was great he played smart


Yeah I was surprised, without action cards he could've won in that second turn.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 4, 2016)

New Ritual Beast card that can summon Ulti-Gaiapelio




> Ritual Beast Tamer Winda
> 
> Wind Psychic / Effect
> LV4 1600/1800
> ...



She's a very good card for a fap material pseudo-Cyber Stein.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh, so she turned back from an El Shaddoll monster? We're never gonna get Shaddoll support, are we?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2016)

Also, it took like 5 + years, but Gladiator Beasts finally beat Black Wings. :^)


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 4, 2016)

Shaddolls were already insane as they were, but I guess Construct can be put to 1 for the time being.

Then again, we already have Shaddoll Trains, despite that it's not really a Shaddoll support, but an engine that goes well with it.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2016)

They didn't deserve the hit they got. Every other DT archetype got support, except Shaddolls.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 5, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> They didn't deserve the hit they got. Every other DT archetype got support, except Shaddolls.


Well shaddolls did get wrecked during the DT timeline. The only ones left are the zefra ones, I think. Construct even failed to corrupt and takeover Ptolemaeus . The only chance for support is Arc-V and I doubt it unless Masumi turns evil or gets corrupted.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2016)

Technically, Construct is still in control.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 6, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Technically, Construct is still in control.


As much control as Ruby has when he's a part of Sardonyx, talking about steven universe to be clear.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't get your reference.

Construct is still in control of the main body of Ptolemaeus. There's no proof that she is not. In fact, even in the art of Genesis Tellarknight, Construct still has control of her strings, something that was not present in Shekhinaga.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 7, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I don't get your reference.
> 
> Construct is still in control of the main body of Ptolemaeus. There's no proof that she is not. In fact, even in the art of Genesis Tellarknight, Construct still has control of her strings, something that was not present in Shekhinaga.


Well the reference is that Sardonyx is a fusion of 3 gems and it's essentially a new person as apposed to someone like Gogeta which is like 2 people sharing the same body. The concept is like the combination is more than the parts where as Steven Universe takes the concept as far as the mind.
And there's that every thing that Construct had corrupted became a shaddoll whereas Vatlamyus is still a tellarknight.


----------



## lacey (Sep 7, 2016)

I just came.



> *Upcoming episodes:*
> 
> *Episode 123: 栄光の機械竜 – Eikō no Kikairyū
> (The Glorious Machine Dragon)*
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 7, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> And there's that every thing that Construct had corrupted became a shaddoll whereas Vatlamyus is still a tellarknight.



El Shaddoll Shekhinaga is Towers capturing Construct (Hence the gray color scheme on Construct) and El Shaddoll Anoyatyllis is the Infernoids capturing Construct after Nekroz of Trishula destroyed Shekhinaga. Construct isn't doing that on her own accord unlike the fusion with Pteolemus. 

The fact that Vatlamyus isn't Light makes it less possible that Pteolemus isn't in control.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 7, 2016)

> **Side note: The "Honor Student Deck" is Yuri's, not Asuka's. Which means Yuri's ditching Predator Plants to promote whatever Ancient Gear Structure deck will be coming out at some point.*


Please be wrong and be CyDras. Even if some of the new AG stuff in the structure deck is cool I'm tired of seeing them in the anime.


----------



## lacey (Sep 7, 2016)

If it does turn out to be Asuka's deck (since now there's arguing about whose deck it is), then it's possible. Otherwise, Cyberdarks to fit Yuri's theme of DARK-attribute monsters.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, my theory is confirmed. Called it last April lol.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 8, 2016)

> Apprentice Illusion Magician
> 
> DARK Level 6 Spellcaster/Effect
> 2000/1700
> ...



The card art...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 8, 2016)

Great effects too and damn those legs are nice


----------



## lacey (Sep 8, 2016)

Asuka's new monster is another Ritual, named Nasadiya.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 8, 2016)

I mean ... apprentice is based on Mana. So, the legs were guaranteed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2016)

Yuya vs Jack IRL seiyuu duel


----------



## lacey (Sep 10, 2016)

As much as I like the English duels here in the states, the Japanese ones are on a whole other level.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2016)

RATE-JP013 古代の機械猟犬 Antique Gear Hound Dog / Ancient Gear Hunting Hound

Level 3 EARTH Machine-Type Effect Monster

ATK 1000

DEF 1000

(1) If this card is Normal Summoned: Inflict 600 damage to your opponent.

(2) If this card attacks, your opponent cannot activate Spell and Trap Cards until the end of the Damage Step.

(3) Once per turn: You can Fusion Summon 1 “Ancient Gear” Fusion Monster from your Extra Deck by using monsters you control or have in your hand as Fusion Material Monsters.

GLORY ON THE ACADEMIA!


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 13, 2016)

So it appears that (assuming Cyberknight's sources are correct) we'll be getting a Chinese Zodiac themed Archetype.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn Japanese, keep copying my country's things.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2016)

This is the rumored/"possible" Banlist for the OCG:



> Forbidden:
> Level Eater
> 
> Limited:
> ...



Source is from YGOrganization


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2016)

Swirl and Lamia semi-limited. Fuck the OCG.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2016)

The list is really "meh", and it looks like a lot of sources are accepting that those are the actual list for OCG's banlist.
BLS to 2 is really iffy.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 16, 2016)

Someday, Moralltach will be at 2 in the TCG.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2016)

On the bright side of things, the new cards look good. There's some Ancient Gear support and I used to like that archetype so I'm interested and there's even a new Odd Eyes Pendulum XYZ, interesting it also has "Haou" in the jp name. The artwork is really awesome and the effect to destroy all of your opponents' cards is quite good, it might do even better than Odd Eyes Rebellion if summoned in the "correct way", but they really need to make another method to do this because the IRL way is even clunkier than the anime. I'm not sure how well Espirits would hold up, but we'll see what they do with the rest of them.



RATE-JP048 Haou Retsuryuu Odd-Eyes Raging Dragon (OCG: Supreme King Violent Dragon, Odd-Eyes Raging Dragon/TCG: Odd-Eyes Raging Dragon)
Level 7 DARK Dragon-Type Xyz Pendulum Effect Monster
ATK 3000
DEF 2500
Pendulum Scale: 1
Pendulum Effect:
(1) Once per turn, if there isn’t a card in your other Pendulum Zone: Place 1 Pendulum Monster directly from your Deck into your Pendulum Zone
Xyz Materials:
2 Level 7 Dragon-Type Monsters
Monster Effect:
If you can Pendulum Summon Level 7, you can Pendulum Summon this face-up card in your Extra Deck.
(1) This card gains the following effects if an Xyz Monster is used as an Xyz Material to Summon this card.
• This card can attack twice during each battle Phase.
• Once per turn: You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card; destroy all cards your opponent controls, and until this turn ends, this card gains 200 ATK for each card destroyed
(2) If this card in the Monster Zone is destroyed by battle or card effect: You can place this card in your Pendulum Zone.



RATE-JP042 Antique Gear Devil / Ancient Gear Fiend
Level 8 EARTH Machine-Type Fusion Effect Monster
ATK 1000
DEF 1800
Fusion Materials: 2 “Ancient Gear” monsters
You can only use the (2) effect of “Ancient Gear Fiend” once per turn.
(1) This card is unaffected by other card effects.
(2) During your Main Phase: You can inflict 1000 damage to your opponent.
(3) If this card is destroyed by battle and sent to the Graveyard: You can Special Summon 1 “Ancient Gear” monster from your Deck, ignoring the Summoning conditions.



Antique Gear Reborn / Ancient Gear Reborn
Continuous Trap Card
(1) You only control 1 “Ancient Gear Reborn”.
(2) Once per turn, if you control no monsters: you can target 1 “Ancient Gear” monster in your Graveyard; Special Summon it. It gains 200 ATK.



Espirit Lord – Hikokujaku
Level 8 WIND Winged Beast-Type Ritual Spirit Effect Monster
ATK 3000
DEF 2500
You can Ritual Summon this card with “Espirit Calling”. Must be Ritual Summoned and cannot be Special Summoned by other means.
(1) If this card is Ritual Summoned: you can return up to 3 monsters the opponent controls to the owner’s hand, then you can Special Summon 1 Level 4 or lower Spirit monster from your hand ignoring its summoning conditions.
(2) During the End Phase of the turn in which this card was Ritual Summoned, return this card to the owner’s hand, and if you do, Special Summon 2 “Espirit Token” (Winged Beast-Type/WIND/Level 4/ATK 1500/DEF 1500).



RATE-JP060 Espirit Calling
Ritual Spell Card
This card is used to Ritual Summon “Espirit Lord – Hikokujaku” or “[…]”.
(1) Tribute monsters from your hand or field, and/or banish Spirit monsters from your Graveyard whose total Levels equal the Level of the monster that will be Ritual Summoned or more.



RATE-JP023 Espirit Bird – Kannaki Tsuru
Level 4 Winged Beast-Type Spirit Effect Monster
ATK 1500
DEF 1500
Cannot be Special Summoned.
(1) Once per turn, if a Spirit Monster(s) (other than this card) is Normal or Special Summoned, and this card is in the Monster Zone: You can activate this effect; draw 1 card.
(2) During the End Phase of the turn this card is Normal Summoned or flipped face-up: Return it to the hand.



RATE-JP072 Espirit Healing
Continuous Trap Card
You can only activate 1 effect of “Espirit Healing” once per turn.
(1) If a face-up Spirit monster you control is returned to your hand while this card is in your Spell & Trap Zone: you can target 1 card the opponent controls; destroy it.
(2) When an opponent’s monster declares an attack: you can banish 1 Spirit monster in your Graveyard; negate that attack, then end the Battle Phase.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 16, 2016)

Advice: Use RUM-Astral Force on the Odd-Eyes to summon out Dark-Matter Dragon (or Heart-eartH Dragon for some reason), and then bam, you have a DMD that can inherently attack twice or destroys all cards your opponent controls and slap 'em with a 4k monster. 

Edit: Welp, I've misread what it says. So it has to be summoned the same way as Odd-Eyes Rebellion Dragon or Rank-Up from a lower rank monster.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 18, 2016)

The whole BB thing legitimately made me stop caring about Arc-V, and the lack of subs makes me feel like I'm not the only one. But honestly Yuri's antics alone almost make up for it. A damn shame he wasn't the one who offed Crow and ninja dude, and no some irrelevant who filler character. 

Oh well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 19, 2016)

God Fusion.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 20, 2016)

Was pretty sweet when Yuri pulled that card out. Seeing his dark aura behind him as he was about to card Asuka was pretty menacing. AG Wyvern, Catapult, and Castle looked pretty dope.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 21, 2016)

About time?



> RATE-JP041 古代の機械混沌巨人 OCG: Antique Gear Chaos Giant / TCG: Ancient Gear Chaos Giant
> Level 10 DARK Machine-Type Fusion Effect Monster
> ATK 4500
> DEF 3000
> ...






> RATE-JP061 霊魂の拠所 Esprit Powerspot
> Continuous Spell Card
> You can only use the (2)nd effect of “Espirit Powerspot” once per turn.
> (1) All Spirit Monsters you control gain 500 ATK and DEF.
> (2) If a face-up WIND monster(s) you control is returned to your hand: You can activate this effect; add from your Deck to your hand either 1 Spirit Monster or 1 Ritual Spell Card.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 21, 2016)

Ancient Gear Chaos Giant has easier summoning methods than I imagined. Though UAG Golem is still a better fusion summon to go with.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 21, 2016)

Just made an Ancient Gear deck on YGO pro only yesterday.

Now Chaos Giant is real. Never thought I'd see the day I'd want to be Ancient gears so bad.

Edit: Just realized that it's dark, not Earth like all other ancient gears. 

MFW Overload Fusion.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2016)

I used to play them casually because I got the first structure deck. I'm glad to see them get buffs.


----------



## lacey (Sep 21, 2016)

Rest in pieces Ruri and Selena:



> Ruri and Serena’s Parasite Monsters fiercely assault Yuya !
> 
> In order to save Ruri and Serena, who are being controlled, Yuya and Yuto continue their Duel. However, as according to the Doctor’s plan, the Parasite Monsters gradually drive them into a corner…!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 21, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Just made an Ancient Gear deck on YGO pro only yesterday.
> 
> Now Chaos Giant is real. Never thought I'd see the day I'd want to be Ancient gears so bad.
> 
> ...



IKR. And it being immune to spell and traps make it even more wonderful. If only Cronos could see his beloved archetype now.

I wonder though, if Cronos had this upgraded AG Deck, could he beat EoS Judai with it. Some of the combos that can be doen with AGs now would be quite devistating to Judai in his time.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy shit, I forgot Overload Fusion was a card. Guess that makes things easier to summon the new Ancient Gear fusion monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 22, 2016)

I can wait until Super Poly is unbanned.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 22, 2016)

> This week’s Yuya: Something abnormal occurs during the Duel!?
> As two dragons appear on the Field, Yuya sports a demon-like expression on his face! While emitting a black aura, Yuya begins a merciless assault against Ruri and Serena.


He got this under control a while ago why is this triggering berserk mode again?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2016)

KingofNone said:


> He got this under control a while ago why is this triggering berserk mode again?



Before it was Yuto and him and the 2 dragons whilst the other 2 were away/different dimension. Remember this was about to happen again in his duel against that Beast duelist when Yuri 1st played his dragon on panel in the anime. Right now, with them being cornered, Yuri's demon aura being shown b4 he carded Asuka and Yugo going to fight Yuri, the evil inside him is hitting at a fever pitch.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 22, 2016)

I haven't been able to see 122 the Berserk mode almost triggered there too?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 23, 2016)

Imports been confirmed?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2016)

Structure Deck was confirmed for January for a bit now.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2016)

KingofNone said:


> I haven't been able to see 122 the Berserk mode almost triggered there too?



No, it was at the end of the Synchro Arc when that Beast Borg Duelist was facing Yuya. Yuri was about to face off against Sora when Yugo appears o his D-Wheel ready to fight him. That's when after all four dragons are summoned on the field, the all 4 Yus (including Yuto) start a chant and their eyes glow, with their dragons calling out to each other.

Episodes 91-92* being the one where they do the chant.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah but Yuri and Yugo were right there so that made sense.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 23, 2016)

Ah, the Structure Deck. Could've sworn it was already out, but it looks like I'm out of touch from the game.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 23, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> IKR. And it being immune to spell and traps make it even more wonderful. If only Cronos could see his beloved archetype now.
> 
> I wonder though, if Cronos had this upgraded AG Deck, could he beat EoS Judai with it. Some of the combos that can be doen with AGs now would be quite devistating to Judai in his time.



He would still lose because Super Poly into a Neo New Hero


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 23, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> He would still lose because Super Poly into a Neo New Hero



1. Even if Chaos Giant is already on the field? That's pretty damn OP (Didn't know Super Poly could go thru that) 

2. Is Juda that high on the over tier list for all 5 series?  I know he matched pretty well with Yugi but I kinda thought Zexal and Arc V we're a bit ahead of them in deck strength.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2016)

Another round of Jack vs both Yuto and Yugo

It looks like Jack got his revenge on Yugo, but damn that Yugo hype in the middle was nice. I'll have to watch the whole thing later.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 24, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> 1. Even if Chaos Giant is already on the field? That's pretty damn OP (Didn't know Super Poly could go thru that)
> 
> 2. Is Juda that high on the over tier list for all 5 series?  I know he matched pretty well with Yugi but I kinda thought Zexal and Arc V we're a bit ahead of them in deck strength.



If he use Anime, Chaos Giant is hilariously impratical anyways (Dennis used a stupid card, in a stupid situation, with the stupid cost of all his Performage Xyz) and outside of the "buy Ancients Gear kids" episode one, none of them were good.

Also, Judai has plot on his side, making him unstoppable.

PS: the only reason Zexal and Arc-v is the best in term of deck is because the game has hilariously power creeped since 5D


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 24, 2016)

Hachibi said:


> If he use Anime, Chaos Giant is hilariously impratical anyways (Dennis used a stupid card, in a stupid situation, with the stupid cost of all his Performage Xyz) and outside of the "buy Ancients Gear kids" episode one, none of them were good.
> 
> Also, Judai has plot on his side, making him unstoppable.
> 
> PS: the only reason Zexal and Arc-v is the best in term of deck is because the game has hilariously power creeped since 5D



Well, I was thinking of the non-anime version of Chaos Giant, should have specified but I suppose Judai would have several work arounds to that like Shun did. Eh, Judai's plot was ridiculous in some cases iirc. Playing mud wrap, Burst Return and other hilarious 1 time support E-Hero cards of the week was a bit too dubious. Power Creep had been kinda running away with Chaos Numbers, Chaos Xyz Change and some of the other ridiculous cards used.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 24, 2016)

Inb4 Winged Kuriboh is how he survive Chaos Giant


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 25, 2016)

> RATE-JP065 おろかな副葬 Orokana Fukusou (Foolish Burial of Belongings)
> Normal Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 “Foolish Burial of Belongings” per turn.
> (1) Send 1 Spell or Trap Card from your Deck to the Graveyard.



So, send stuffs like Breakthrough Skill, Galaxy Cyclone, or any of the Burgesstoma traps into the graveyard. Even the U.A. Trap Card would benefit from this.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay so Yuya is going berserk because he's just super pissed cool.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 25, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> So, send stuffs like Breakthrough Skill, Galaxy Cyclone, or any of the Burgesstoma traps into the graveyard. Even the U.A. Trap Card would benefit from this.



Finally something useful for U.A., I now have a reliable way to search for all my spells.


----------



## lacey (Sep 25, 2016)

The past few months, I've been trying to remind myself that I was done feeling any sort of way towards Yuto. Washed my hands of him, I said.

The last ten minutes of today's episode left me an emotional wreck.
Fuck this show.
Fuck Yuto.


----------



## Zern227 (Sep 26, 2016)

Finally got around to watching that Arc V episodes and all I have to say is Yuri is the besto. Also pretty sure the Professor is afraid of the darkness in the Yuyas and that's why he's capturing the Ruris.​


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok, I like how the recent episodes have been going.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 26, 2016)

More Chinese Zodiac-themed Xyz leaked:




> Juunishishi Bullhorn
> 
> EARTH/Beast-Warrior/Xyz/effect/Rank 4
> 2 Level 4 monsters
> ...







> Juunishishi Tigris
> 
> EARTH/Beast-Warrior/Xyz/Effect/Rank 4
> 3 Level 4 monsters
> ...







> Juunishishi Wildbow
> 
> EARTH/Beast-Warrior/Xyz/Effect/Rank 4
> 5 Level 4 monsters
> ...



Holy shit, Bullhorn is an inherent Tenki. Definitely a card I'll look into.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Pretty good card with three strong effects.



SPFE-JP009 捕食植物キメラフレシア Predator Plant Chimera Rafflesia
Level 7 DARK Plant-Type Fusion Effect Monster
ATK 2500
DEF 2000
1 “Predator Plant” monster + 1 DARK Monster
(1) Once per turn: You can target 1 monster on the field with a Level that is equal to or less than this card’s current Level: Banish it.
(2) During attack declaration, when this card battles an opponent’s face-up monster: You can activate this effect; until the end of the turn, that opponent’s monster loses 1000 ATK, also this card gains 1000 ATK.
(3) During the next Standby Phase after this card was sent to the Graveyard: You can add 1 “Polymerization” Spell card or “Fusion” Spell card, except “Diffusion Wave-Motion” from your Deck to your hand.

Also some Dinosaur support for once.


RATE-JP028 幻創のミセラサウルス Gensou no Miserasaurusu (Phantasmal Miscellasaurus)
Level 4 FIRE Dinosaur-Type Effect Monster
ATK 1800
DEF 1000
You can only use the (2)nd effect of “Phantasmal Miscellasaurus” once per turn.
(1) During either player’s Main Phase: You can send this card from your hand to the Graveyard; for the rest of that Main Phase, Dinosaur-Type monsters you {currently} control are unaffected by card effects activated by your opponent. (This is a Quick Effect).
(2) You can banish any number of Dinosaur-Type monsters from your Graveyard, including this card; Special Summon from your Deck 1 Dinosaur-Type monster whose Level equals the number banished, but destroy it during the End Phase.


----------



## lacey (Sep 28, 2016)

Waa thinking about Chimera Rafflesia the other day, funnily enough. Nice to finally see it released.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2016)

SPFE-JP005 捕食植物サンデウ・キンジー Predator Plants’ Sundew Kingii
Level 2 DARK Plant-Type Effect Monster
ATK 600
DEF 200
You can only use the (2)nd effect of “Predator Plant Sundew Kingii” once per turn.
(1) When you use a monster(s) with a Predator Counter(s) as Fusion Material, treat its Attribute as DARK.
(2) During your Main Phase: You can activate this effect; Fusion Summon 1 DARK Fusion Monster from your Extra Deck, using monsters in your hand, monsters you control, and/or monsters with Predator Counters your opponent controls as Fusion Material, but you must use this card on the field.

A Super Polymerization monster with a bit of prep 



RATE-JP050 重装甲列車アイアン・ヴォルフ Jyuu Soukou Ressha Aian Vorufu (Heavy-Armored Train Iron Wolf)
Rank 4 EARTH Machine-Type Xyz Effect Monster
ATK 2200
DEF 2200
Xyz Materials: 2 Level 4 Machine-Type Monsters
(1) Once per turn: You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then you can target 1 Machine-Type monster you control; during this turn, other monsters cannot attack, and but that monster can attack directly.
(2) If this card in your possession is destroyed by your opponent’s card (by battle or card effect): You can add 1 Level 4 Machine-Type Monster from your Deck to your hand.

Also we've got Allan's rank 4 train.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 1, 2016)

Wightprincess
Level 3 LIGHT Zombie-Type Effect Monster
1600 ATK
0 DEF
(1) This card’s name becomes “Skull Servant” while it is in the Graveyard.
(2) If this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can send 1 “Wightprince” from your Deck to the Graveyard.
(3) During either player’s turn: You can send this card from your hand or face-up from your field to the Graveyard; for the rest of this turn, each monster currently on the field loses ATK and DEF equal to its Level/Rank x 300.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 1, 2016)

Its a worse mathmatician, at least its another skull servant.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Oct 1, 2016)

That Level 4 Train is completely useless to Trains.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 1, 2016)

Agreed, although you can throw in the Gold/Silver Gadget engine into the deck which can use Ruffian and stuffs. Then again, you might as well as run the Gear Gigant X instead of that card.


----------



## lacey (Oct 1, 2016)

> Episode 126: 悪魔が生まれた日 – Akuma ga Umareta Hi
> (The Day the Devil was Born)
> As Yuri attempts to turn Sora into a card, Yugo appears before him and challenges him to a Duel. While a fierce battle between the two unfolds, Yusho, as well as Reiji and Reira, manages to reach Akaba Leo…
> 
> ...





> Ray will be voiced by Grace's voice actress.





> You have to squeeze your eyes a bit hard...
> 
> But you can see the words Z-ARC 001 and RAY-A 001 in the bottom left corner of their images.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Souseishin tierra / Tierra the Planetforger (in TCG would be Tierra, the Goddess of Rebirth to match Sophia, who bears the same title)
Light Fiend / Special Summon / Effect LV11 3400/3600
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must be Special Summoned (from your hand) by shuffling 10 other cards with different names from your hand or side of the field into the Main Deck or Extra Deck, and cannot be Special Summoned by other ways.
(1) The Special Summon of this card cannot be negated.
(2) If this card is Special Summoned: Shuffle all other cards on the field, in each player’s hands, in the Graveyards, and face-up Pendulum Monsters in the Extra Deck into the Deck. Cards and effects cannot be activated in response to the activation of this effect.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 4, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Souseishin tierra / Tierra the Planetforger (in TCG would be Tierra, the Goddess of Rebirth to match Sophia, who bears the same title)
> Light Fiend / Special Summon / Effect LV11 3400/3600
> Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must be Special Summoned (from your hand) by shuffling 10 other cards with different names from your hand or side of the field into the Main Deck or Extra Deck, and cannot be Special Summoned by other ways.
> (1) The Special Summon of this card cannot be negated.
> (2) If this card is Special Summoned: Shuffle all other cards on the field, in each player’s hands, in the Graveyards, and face-up Pendulum Monsters in the Extra Deck into the Deck. Cards and effects cannot be activated in response to the activation of this effect.



I was thinking this would be good in Magispectors since they always tutor something when summoned.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2016)

Let's get ready to die.



> Courtesy of Neo Arkadia:
> 
> 127: Revival Zero
> 
> ...



Also, Starve Venom's evolution was revealed today too. I'll update with a name and effects later if they've shown up. According to the poster, information should be coming in the next 3 days or so.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 5, 2016)

Look at that smug face.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 5, 2016)

From the preview synopsis, sounds like we're reaching the climax at last. Can't wait.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 5, 2016)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm glad that spoiler overdose post ended up being covered up by a new page.

To be honest, Greedy Venom doesn't seem quite as good. More ATK is nice, but the effects fall short of the original. Predator Plants need more fleshing out too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Shinryuuou Ritosuajimnu D(…?) [True King Lithosazim, the D…]
Level 9 EARTH Wyrm-Type Effect Monster
ATK 2500
DEF 2300
You can only use each effect of “True King Lithosazim, the D…” once per turn.
(1): During your Main Phase: You can destroy 2 monsters in your hand and/or face-up on your side of the field, including an EARTH monster, and if you do, Special Summon this card from your hand, and if you destroyed 2 EARTH monsters this way, you can look at your opponent’s Extra Deck and banish(?) up to 2(?) different(?) monsters from it.
(2): If this card is destroyed by a card effect: You can Special Summon 1 non-EARTH Wyrm-Type monster from your Graveyard.



Wind Witch – Crystal Bell
Level 7 WIND Spellcaster Fusion Effect Monster
ATK 2800
DEF 2400
Fusion Materials: “Wind Witch – Winter Bell” + 1 “Wind Witch” monster
You can only use each effect of “Wind Witch – Crystal Bell” once per turn.
(1): You can target 1 monster in either player’s Graveyard; until the End Phase, this card is treated as having the same name as that monster, and gains its effects.
(2): If this card is destroyed by your opponent and sent to the Graveyard: You can target 1 “Wind Witch – Winter Bell” and 1 Level (?) or lower “Wind Witch” monster in your Graveyard; Special Summon them.



Parasite Fusioner
Level 1 DARK Insect-Type Effect Monster
ATK 0
DEF 0
This card can only be used as Fusion Material with its (1?) effect.
(1): You can substitute this card for any 1 Fusion Material Monster, but the other Fusion Material Monster(s) must be correct.
(2): If this card is Special Summoned: You can Fusion Summon 1 Fusion Monster from your Extra Deck, by sending Fusion Materials listed on it from your side of the field to the Graveyard, including this card.



Performapal Laughmaker



Bullhorn and Throughblade are Super Rare



Switch Hero (No, this is not a HERO Card)
Normal Trap Card
(1) If there’s an equal number of monsters on both sides of the field, both players exchange control of all of their monsters.



Metrognome
Level 4 EARTH Fairy-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
ATK 1800
DEF 1600
Pendulum Scale: 4
Pendulum Effect:
(1) Once per turn: You can target a card in either player’s Pendulum Zone besides this card; until the end of this turn, this card’s Pendulum Scale becomes the same as that target.
Monster Effect:
(1) If you have 2 cards in your Pendulum Zones with the same Pendulum Scale, this card gains 100 ATK and DEF times that Scale.
(2) If this card inflicts damage to your opponent due to a direct attack: Destroy all cards in all Pendulum Zones.

Apprentice Piper
Level 2 DARK Spellcaster-Type Flip Effect Monster
ATK 100
DEF 1500
(1) If this card is flipped face-up: You can Special Summon 1 monster from your hand.
(2) If this card is destroyed by battle or a card effect and sent to the Graveyard: You can Special Summon 1 monster from your hand.

Esprit Bird – Den Hato (Legendary Magpie)
Level 4 WIND Winged Beast-Type Spirit Effect Monster
ATK 1000
DEF 1800
Cannot be Special Summoned.
(1) Once per turn: You can target 1 Spirit Monster on the field; return that monster to the hand.
(2) Once per turn, during the End Phase, if this card was Normal Summoned or flipped face-up this turn: Return it to the hand.



Flower Cardian Cherry Blossom with Curtain
Level 3 DARK Warrior-Type Special Summon Effect Monster
Cannot be Normal Summoned/Set. Must first be Special Summoned by its own effect.
(1) Reveal this card from your hand; draw 1 card, and reveal it to your opponent. If it is a “Flower Cardian” monster, Special Summon this card from your hand. If not, send this card and that card to the Graveyard.
(2) If your “Flower Cardian” monster battles an opponent’s monster, during the start of the damage step and until the end of damage calculation: You can discard this card; that battling “Flower Cardian” monster gains 1000 ATK until the end of the turn.

Performapal Dug Daggerman
Level 5 EARTH Warrior-Type Pendulum Effect Monster
ATK 2000
DEF 600
Pendulum Scale : 2
Pendulum Effect:
The Pendulum Effect of “Performapal Dug Daggerman” can only be used once per turn.
(1) During the Main Phase of your turn this card was activated: You can target 1 “Performapal” monster in your Graveyard; add that monster to your hand.
Monster Effect:
You can only use the Monster Effect of “Performapal Dug Daggerman” once per turn.
(1) During the Main Phase of your turn that this card was Pendulum Summoned: You can send 1 “Performapal” monster from your hand to the Graveyard; draw 1 card.



Bewitch Wind
Normal Trap Card
(1) Target 1 face-up Special Summoned monster; negate its effect and halve its original ATK
(2) While this card is in the Graveyard, {if/when} your opponent Special Summons a Monster from the Extra Deck: You can Set this card on your side of the field. If this card was set by this effect, banish it when it leaves the field.



Esprit Bird – Shinobi Garasu (Shinobi Crow)
Level 4 WIND Winged Beast-Type Spirit Effect Monster
ATK 0
DED 0
Cannot be Special Summoned.
(1) Once per turn, during the start of a Damage Step until the end of Damage Calculation in which this card attacks or is attacked by an opponent’s monster: You can discard 1 Spirit Monster from your hand; until the end of the Battle Phase, this card gains ATK and DEF equal to the ATK and DEF of the monster that was discarded.
(2) Once per turn, during the End Phase, if this card was Normal Summoned or flipped face-up this turn: Return it to the hand.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2016)

Well, back to spoiler tags then.
Updated summaries + credit list.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 127: リバイバル・ゼロ – Ribaibaru Zero
(Revival Zero)
The Supreme Dragon King, Z-Arc, brought about the world’s final moments…Leo begins speaking about the day the world was divided into four dimensions. The feelings of Ray, the girl who once fought against Z-Arc in Leo’s stead, were conveyed by Reira. However, Reiji realizes that it was a scheme set up by Himika.

Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 布施康之 || Fuse Yasuyuki
Storyboard: 布施康之 || Fuse Yasuyuki
Animation Director(s): Lee Sung-jin, Lee Seok-yoon

Quote:
Episode 128: 決戦！精霊機巧軍（スピリット・テック・フォース） - Kessen! Supiritto Tekku Fōsu
(Decisive Battle! Spirit Tech Force)
In order to accomplish his Revival Zero plan, Leo needs to fuse Yuzu and the three girls who share her face. Hearing that, Yuya and Reiji lay bare their anger.

Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 望月敬一郎 || Mochizuki Keiichiro
Storyboard: 西田章二 || Nishida Shouji
Animation Director(s): 宍倉敏 || Shishikura Toshi

Quote:
Episode 129: 覇王の片鱗 – Haō no Henrin
(Glimpse of the Supreme King)
Yuya battles against Z-Arc, who is trying to consume him. Meanwhile, Reiji boldly confronts Leo in order to stop his ambition. As the two’s respective battles rage on, Yugo and Yuri confront each other in another place. When the four dragons are summoned to their respective Fields, they begin to resonate, as if heralding the Devil’s revival.

Script: 上代 務 || Kamishiro Tsutomu
Direction: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Storyboard: 山本隆太 || Yamamoto Ryuta
Animation Director(s): Noh Gil-bo

Quote:
Episode 130: 欲深き猛毒龍 – Yokubukaki Mōdoku Ryū
(The Avaricious Venom Dragon)
Edo and Kaito intrude Yugo and Yuri’s Duel, intensifying the battle. However, Edo, who learned about the true joy of Dueling from Yuya, fights with everything he got using a new monster in order to save Yuya, as well as Yugo and Yuri, who are being consumed by the darkness that is Z-Arc.

Script: 前川 淳 || Maekawa Atsushi
Direction: 高橋純一 || Takahashi Junichi
Storyboard: 須永 司 || Sunaga Tsukasa
Animation Director(s): 飯飼一幸, 重松晋一 || Igai Kazuyuki, Shigematsu Shinichi]




So happy we finally get Crystal Bell (Effects are still A+), though I hope there's an in-archetype version of Parasite Fusioner coming for it eventually. Greedy Venom looks amazing and has some amazing effects. Though it makes it pretty clear how Yuri is going to beat Yugo, Kaito, and Edo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Despite the card effects "spoiling" Yuya vs Jack, we still ended up being still a bit surprised with that so I'm sure they'll do fine.

Parasite Fusioner is a really interesting card to be honest.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks like Magicians will still get support regardless.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2016)

All according to Keikaku.


----------



## lacey (Oct 7, 2016)

I skimmed through the cards posts, so I didn't even catch Rin's trap card. Yugo had acted like she never had that card to begin with, so I'm a little surprised to see it. It's a great trap either way. It's not archetype restricted, yet it still works with the Wind "Witch" theme. Definitely a card I'd want.

[e] Yeah, Parasite Fusioner is a good an interesting card, but I don't particularly like it, and would rather stick to something in the actual archetype. The lack of Fusion support besides Parasite in Wind Witch really makes Crystal Bell useless if you're trying to avoid it.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 7, 2016)

airy Tail – Cinderella
LIGHT Level 4 Spellcaster/Effect
ATK 1850
DEF 1000
(1) Monsters on the field cannot be targeted by the effects of Spell Cards, except this one.
(2) Once per turn: You can discard 1 Spell Card; equip 1 Equip Spell Card from your hand, Deck, or Graveyard to this card, but return that card to the hand during the End Phase.

The Fairy Tail continues.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 7, 2016)

Fairy Tales? More like Furry Tales. Get it cause they're animal? Ok I'll stop and hang myself with the bad jokes.


----------



## KingofNone (Oct 7, 2016)

I was wondering about the animal motif myself.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2016)

That's so good.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2016)

Lit.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 10, 2016)

Wouldn't mind joining the SPYRAL organization just for that hair.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2016)

VolatileSoul said:


> Wouldn't mind joining the SPYRAL organization just for that hair.


i would to it for that chidori hand


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 11, 2016)

Secret Rare, AND it has a stupid name.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Secret Rare, AND it has a stupid name.


Is that seriously the actual name? I think it surpasses the likes of Frankenderp easily.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 11, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Is that seriously the actual name? I think it surpasses the likes of Frankenderp easily.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 11, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Secret Rare, AND it has a stupid name.


Please. That name is Toadally Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Linkofone (Oct 13, 2016)

Konami need to commit sudoku, now.


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2016)

All four of the Yuboy's dragons are getting reprints in the , with updated art.




Starve Venom


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2016)

Monosubs finally released episode 123 after...way too long. Is Yoshida any good?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 13, 2016)

Serena said:


> All four of the Yuboy's dragons are getting reprints in the , with updated art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All four look amazing, but the biggest improvement is Odd Eyes, which was always the ugliest of the bunch, but here it looks fantastic.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2016)

In a few days, ABCs will begin its reign in the TCG.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 16, 2016)

> Shoukanjuu Merkabah / Merkabah the Eidolon Beast
> Light Machine / Fusion / Effect
> LV9 2500/2100
> “Aleister the Eidolon Summoner” + 1 LIGHT monster
> (1) Once per turn, during either player’s turn, when a monster effect, or Spell/Trap Card is activated: You can send 1 card of the same card type (monster, Spell, or Trap) from your hand to the Graveyard; negate that activation, and if you do banish it.



Subpar effect, but really good summon conditions.


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 16, 2016)

So just watched the new episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we don't see the former protagonist because the real world was split while also taking place much farther in the future.
It also confirmed my first theory about Sora kinda except you replace town with dimension and everything falls in line. 
I wish I could quote the original post but alas it was lost with the forum change.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2016)

Protagonist or Protagonists?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2016)

GG


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> All four look amazing, but the biggest improvement is Odd Eyes, which was always the ugliest of the bunch, but here it looks fantastic.



Odd-Eyes is definitely the best out of the bunch, but the only other one whose new artwork I like better is Clear Wing's. Dark Rebellion and Starve Venom look more menacing in their original artworks.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2016)

Harpie no Hanefubuki / Harpie Feather Storm
Normal Trap Card
If you control a “Harpie” monster, you can activate this card from your hand.
(1) If you control a WIND Winged Beast-Type monster: Negate all of your opponent’s activated monster effects until the end of this turn.
(2) If this card in the Spell & Trap Zone is destroyed by an opponent’s card effect: You can add 1 “Harpie’s Feather Duster” from your Deck or Graveyard to your hand

Harpies are getting support, and TCG is almost guaranteed to have Feather Duster back to 1.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 19, 2016)

Inb4 Harpie's Feather Duster remains banned. 

But really, it is a possibility that it can come back in the TCG. Would be nice, since backrow will eventually become the next Floater.


----------



## lacey (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

Yuzu and Rin are getting some additional support for their decks. Pretty much a fan of both cards.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2016)

Which TCG exclusive decks do yall think is going to be the best?


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 24, 2016)

I honestly have no clue. Spyrals are cool and all, but it's far too dependent on Super Agent. Subterrors are big monsters, but they're a bit slow IMO.
Of the two, I'd probably say Spyrals, but that's assuming you're not playing a build that's extremely dependent on Super Agent.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 24, 2016)

New Arc-V chapter.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I honestly have no clue. Spyrals are cool and all, but it's far too dependent on Super Agent. Subterrors are big monsters, but they're a bit slow IMO.
> Of the two, I'd probably say Spyrals, but that's assuming you're not playing a build that's extremely dependent on Super Agent.



Hmm, the new Subter support in theory sounds good.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## lacey (Oct 29, 2016)

Detailed summary + Cast list for 130:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 130: 欲深き猛毒龍 – Yokubukaki Mōdokuryū
(The Avaricious Venom Dragon)
Edo and Kaito intrude Yugo and Yuri’s Duel, intensifying the battle…

Summary:
Edo and Kaito intrude Yugo and Yuri’s Duel, intensifying the battle. Edo, who learned about the true joy of Dueling from Yuya, wages an all-out attack using a new monster in order to save Yuya, as well as Yugo and Yuri, who are being consumed by the darkness that is Zarc! That moment, Yugo’s mental state changes…!?

Cast:
Sakaki Yuya/Yuri
Yugo
Hiiragi Yuzu
Shiun’in Sora
Kaito
Edo Phoenix
Sakaki Yusho
Narrator
Akaba Reiji
Akaba Leo
Extras

Script: 前川 淳 || Maekawa Atsushi
Direction: 高橋純一 || Takahashi Junichi
Storyboard: 須永 司 || Sunaga Tsukasa
Animation Director(s): 飯飼一幸, 重松晋一 || Igai Kazuyuki, Shigematsu Shinichi


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 31, 2016)

So the reason the Yuya's fight each other to fuse is so they can decide who's the host.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 1, 2016)

There can only be 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 3, 2016)

Fusion Enforcers release date is announced: February 24th of next year.
Which means we'll get some more Predaplants AND the Eidolon archetypes. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2016)

After Shaddolls died, I kinda lost faith in any Fusion archetypes. I don't think any Fusion Archetype could be as good as Dolls were back at its heyday.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 4, 2016)

I guess it'll depend if we get a Future Fusion-esque card in Eidolon. Still not sure if we'll ever get something like that, but considering the powercreep we've been getting for the past couple of months, it won't be surprising if we do get a semi-Future Fusion. 

Meanwhile, new erratas on names according to Konami's Database:
Frog the Jam is now "Slime Toad"
Red-Eyes B. Chick is now "Black Dragon's Chick"
Kinetic Soldier is now "Cipher Soldier"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Meanwhile, new erratas on names according to Konami's Database:
> Frog the Jam is now "Slime Toad"
> Red-Eyes B. Chick is now "Black Dragon's Chick"
> Kinetic Soldier is now "Cipher Soldier"




Nothing for Summoned Skull?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 4, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nothing for Summoned Skull?



Summoned Skull has a text that say "This card is always treated as an "Archfiend" card".


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

Weird, but I guess it's a more iconic name.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2016)

Kinda like Axe of Despair. UPUPUPU.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 8, 2016)

You know something is wrong when out of 40 + decklists, only 7 were using Monster Reborn. 

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 9, 2016)

Not surprised that Monster Reborn isn't being used, especially when Pendulums don't need it and Soul Charge exists now.

4 Supers confirmed for its latest OTS pack: Domain of the True Monarchs, Metalfoes Goldriver, Dupe Frog, and Chaos Trap Hole.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 10, 2016)

It is free. Unlike Soul Charge. It can also start just as many plays as Soul Charge.


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> After Shaddolls died, I kinda lost faith in any Fusion archetypes. I don't think any Fusion Archetype could be as good as Dolls were back at its heyday.





Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I guess it'll depend if we get a Future Fusion-esque card in Eidolon. Still not sure if we'll ever get something like that, but considering the powercreep we've been getting for the past couple of months, it won't be surprising if we do get a semi-Future Fusion.


Meanwhile, I'm just happy we finally get a Synchro archetype that actively encourages Synchro, is comfortably independent from Fusion, and practically rejects the idea of using it as an XYZ engine. 

Wind Witch master race.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 10, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> It is free. Unlike Soul Charge. It can also start just as many plays as Soul Charge.


Well, you're not wrong there, but Reborn just revives 1 while Soul Charge revives up to 5 (sure, it comes with a drawback).


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 13, 2016)

It is more suited for control, because you cant attack.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 20, 2016)

It looks like CR has Arc-V now. Why after it's nearly finished? I have no idea. It's kind of like how they only just picked up DBS I guess.


----------



## lacey (Nov 20, 2016)

At least it's subbed, and not dubbed.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, CR has been doing the subs for GX's final Season (it seriously needed it). I don't know what's up with them just picking up Arc-V tho. 

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

DIABOUND FINALLY GETTING A PRINT. Although its effect is a bit "Eh", at least we got another Bakura card. 

Dark Summoning Beast is good, if you're playing those Sacred Beasts. 
But at least we have a good method of searching the Sacred Beasts.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 21, 2016)

Hilariously Monosubs just did 125 after all of this time so I can bridge the eps he'd already put out now and watch, but it's still behind. I'm busy with Pokemon atm, but I'll do it soon enough.

How has it been since I last was here? In terms of quality I mean. I don't want it spoiled to me (I've seen up to like 122).


----------



## lacey (Nov 23, 2016)

Quality is questionable at best. This last episode wasn't too bad though, unless you really hate yaoi baiting turned up to eleven.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 23, 2016)

It's a shame because the build up was so promising. Why are they dropping the ball now?


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2016)

It's been a minute for me


Is the meta still f*cked?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 28, 2016)

Probably. All I've been seeing is Metalfoes, Blue-Eyes, ABCs, and Frog Heroes (or Toadally Heroes, whatever the hell they call 'em). Maybe Mermails are seeing some play?

Either way, I haven't played the game in quite some time; only knowing what the hell's going on.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Probably. All I've been seeing is Metalfoes, Blue-Eyes, ABCs, and Frog Heroes (or Toadally Heroes, whatever the hell they call 'em). Maybe Mermails are seeing some play?
> 
> Either way, I haven't played the game in quite some time; only knowing what the hell's going on.



What about E-Heros 


Those r still gud


roight?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 28, 2016)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> What about E-Heros
> 
> 
> Those r still gud
> ...



Depends on what type of E-Heroes you're talking about. If it involves Miracle Fusion, then it's really not as good as what it used to be.
Masked Heroes takes over, because Dark Law and Acid are too damn good.

But who knows if that's going to change, especially when Vision Heroes are gaining more support (which enables you to abuse other Heroes).


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Depends on what type of E-Heroes you're talking about. *If it involves Miracle Fusion, then it's really not as good as what it used to be.*
> Masked Heroes takes over, because Dark Law and Acid are too damn good.
> 
> But who knows if that's going to change, especially when Vision Heroes are gaining more support (which enables you to abuse other Heroes).




B-but Muh Jaden


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 28, 2016)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> B-but Muh Jaden



Don't worry, I didn't said Miracle Fusion is a terrible card. Just that build isn't as popular as it was before.
Hell, Absolute Zero + Acid combo is still lethal even to this day (if you can pull it off). And with Dark Law on the field? Profit.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 28, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Don't worry, I didn't said Miracle Fusion is a terrible card. Just that build isn't as popular as it was before.
> Hell, Absolute Zero + Acid combo is still lethal even to this day (if you can pull it off). And with Dark Law on the field? Profit.




Deck limit should be increased IMO

Npt that 60 cards is bad, but I feel 90 between all 3 is best


----------



## lacey (Nov 30, 2016)

Really, any deck larger than 40-45 cards has a tendency to get cluttered and chaotic. People have managed to pull off 60 card decks that did really well (One person that I know of won a tournament with one.), but those are few and far between. The "social limit" of 40 really encourages people to think small to make big. And more often than not, it works really well. 

I don't play the game in real life, though I've found myself going back to Melodious on Pro. Ended up redoing the entire deck, and now I'm sorely tempted to buy the actual cards. I'm also waiting on the Windwitch cards to get over here to America, so I can build that deck as well. Melodious are still fun and fresh, and Windwitch is hilarious if you get the right cards.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 7, 2016)

So I noticed Legacy of the Duelist is out on Steam, and I have no clue if it's worth $20 for the game.
I want to buy it, but I don't want to get a game where I pay $20 for a game and pay extra money for packs and cards. Knowing Konami, that's something they could do.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 14, 2016)

OCG Banlist is up.

Forbidden:
Majespecter Unicorn

Limited to 1:
Speedroid Terrortop
Rescue Cat
Goyo Guardian
Dewloren, Tiger King of the Ice Barrier
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Toadally Awesome
Fire Formation - Tenki
Union Hangar
Brain Control
Future Fusion

Semi-Limited:
Magician of Faith
Dandylion

Unlimited:
Inzektor Dragonfly
Star Seraph Sovereignty
Mathematician
Mezuki
El Shaddoll Fusion

New Erratas:

Brain Control (Errata)
Normal Spell Card
(1) Pay 800 LP, then target 1 face-up monster your opponent controls that can be Normal Summoned/Set; take control of that target until the End Phase.

Future Fusion (Errata)
Continuous Spell Card
(1) During your next Standby Phase after this card’s activation: Reveal 1 Fusion Monster in your Extra Deck, and if you do, send the Fusion Materials for that Fusion Monster from your Deck to the Graveyard.
(2) During your 2nd Standby Phase after this card’s activation: Fusion Summon 1 Fusion Monster with the same name as the monster you revealed with this card’s (1) effect from your Extra Deck. When this card leaves the field, destroy that monster. When that monster is destroyed, destroy this card.

Imperial Order (Errata)
Continuous Trap Card
You must pay 700 LP during each player’s Standby Phase. If you cannot pay 700 LP, destroy this card.
(1) While this card is in the Spell & Trap Zone, negate all Spell Effects on the field.

Goyo Guardian (Errata)
Level 6 EARTH Warrior-Type Synchro Effect Monster
ATK 2800
DEF 200
Synchro Materials: 1 EARTH Tuner + 1 or more non-Tuner monsters
(1) When this card destroys a monster and sends it to the Graveyard: You can Special Summon it to your side of the field in Defense Position.

Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier (Errata)
Level 6 WATER Sea Serpent-Type Synchro Effect Monster
ATK 2300
DEF 1400
Synchro Materials: 1 Tuner + 1 or more non-Tuner monsters
You can only use the effect of “Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier” once per turn.
(1) You can discard to the Graveyard any number of cards, then target that many cards your opponent controls; return them to the hand.

Rescue Cat (Errata)
Level 4 EARTH Beast-Type Effect Monster
ATK 300
DEF 300
You can only use the effect of “Rescue Cat” once per turn.
(1) You can send this card to the Graveyard; Special Summon 2 Level 3 or lower Beast-Type monsters from your Deck, but their effects are negated, also they are destroyed during the End Phase.



FUCKING GOYO DIDN'T NEED AN ERRATA, but at least it only got a Summoning Requirement instead of a changed effect.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 14, 2016)

> Haohryuu Zarc / Supreme King Dragon Zarc
> Dark Dragon / Fusion / Pendulum / Effect
> PS1 LV12 4000/4000
> Pendulum Effect:
> ...



Zarc is here boys


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

New anime confirmed to air in Spring. There's a picture of the protagonist too



I don't watch Vanguard but he looks like a character from that series and kind of Yuma-like (in terms of colors).


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2016)

Apparently wakamoto will be voicing him, going by rumors.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Apparently wakamoto will be voicing him, going by rumors.


I wish 

Or some other suitably badass older sounding seiyuu like Akio or Hochuu Otsuka


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 17, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> New anime confirmed to air in Spring. There's a picture of the protagonist too
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Vanguard but he looks like a character from that series and kind of Yuma-like (in terms of colors).


And the hair just keeps getting more and more ridiculous.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

This is the first three hair colored protagonist in a while


----------



## KingofNone (Dec 17, 2016)

Wasn't Yugi the only one with three colors so far?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

I think so


----------



## lacey (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, Melodious work quite well when they want to. I'm rather comfortable with this build, so hopefully I'll start building a physical copy of it soon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

Something something card games on hoverboards in VR something something


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2016)

First card games on motorcycles, now Hoverboard and VR? This is looking promising. I hope it's nothing like Action Cards where it takes the challenge out of the game.

So what Summoning Mechanics do you guys expect to see, or hope to see? I do see a summoning method that involves the Attack and/or Defense points, similar to a Synchro Summon. Card color would either be Pink, or Red (unless you consider Effect Monsters red).
Unless we're going to enter a new stage of the game where we don't actually get any new summoning mechanics, like how we haven't done so in the GX era.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 17, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> First card games on motorcycles, now Hoverboard and VR? This is looking promising. I hope it's nothing like Action Cards where it takes the challenge out of the game.
> 
> So what Summoning Mechanics do you guys expect to see, or hope to see? I do see a summoning method that involves the Attack and/or Defense points, similar to a Synchro Summon. Card color would either be Pink, or Red (unless you consider Effect Monsters red).
> Unless we're going to enter a new stage of the game where we don't actually get any new summoning mechanics, like how we haven't done so in the GX era.



I'm fine with hoverboards as long as something like acton cards aren't involved. 

A new machanic I thought would be intersting that has been on my mind for several weeks, is Fusion/Synchro/Xyz with spell and trap cards involved. Maybe a special type of poly that can fuse 1 monster + 1 or 2 spell/trap cards together. Rune magic and trap cards perhaps?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 17, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm fine with hoverboards as long as something like acton cards aren't involved.
> 
> A new machanic I thought would be intersting that has been on my mind for several weeks, is Fusion/Synchro/Xyz with spell and trap cards involved. Maybe a special type of poly that can fuse 1 monster + 1 or 2 spell/trap cards together. Rune magic and trap cards perhaps?



Yeah, as long as Action Cards aren't involved at all in Arc-V, I'm cool with the upcoming series.

Don't Monster Spells/Traps exist already tho? We have countless of them in the game.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 18, 2016)

Cosmic Blazar Dragon actually happened. Now this is shit I never thought I'd see in this lifetime.

20AP-JP051 コズミック・ブレイザー・ドラゴン Cosmic Blazar Dragon
Level 12 WIND Dragon-Type Synchro Effect Monster
ATK 4000
DEF 4000
Synchro Materials: 1 Tuner Synchro Monster + 2 or more non-Tuner Synchro Monsters
Must be Synchro Summoned, and cannot be Special Summoned by other ways.
(1) During either player’s turn, you can activate 1 of these effects.
● When your opponent activates a card or effect: You can banish this card until the End Phase; negate the activation, and if you do, destroy that card.
● If your opponent would Summon a monster(s): You can banish this card until the End Phase; negate the Summon, and if you do, destroy that monster(s).
● When an opponent’s monster declares an attack: You can banish this card until the End Phase; negate that attack, then end the Battle Phase


Not something I'd use over Quasar, but it existing is in itself the novelty of it anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2016)

VHS said:


> Cosmic Blazar Dragon actually happened. Now this is shit I never thought I'd see in this lifetime.
> 
> 20AP-JP051 コズミック・ブレイザー・ドラゴン Cosmic Blazar Dragon
> Level 12 WIND Dragon-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ...



I don't know, Quasar and Blazar has its ups and downs. It's one of the two better alternatives to Quasar IMO, better than Sifr (not that it's bad, but it's really "meh").
This card is a built-in Horn of Heaven, Cyber Dragon Infinity, and Valkyrus in one card, which is fucking amazing (despite that you can only use one of the 3 effects per turn).

Now we just need the prints of other cards like Number 5 or that Fusion monster that requires monsters from level 1 to level 12 to summon (from GX series).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Yeah, as long as Action Cards aren't involved at all in Arc-V, I'm cool with the upcoming series.
> 
> Don't Monster Spells/Traps exist already tho? We have countless of them in the game.


While I didn't like Action cards per say, I enjoyed the Solid Vision aspect of Arc-V and consider it to be the best gimmick so far just on its own. I get the idea of them being that you could do something with the fact that you're moving around, but they just ended up replacing traps and what not and it got really bullshitty.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Dec 18, 2016)

ZARC IS BACK

Merry early Zarcmas everyone


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2016)

VHS said:


> Cosmic Blazar Dragon actually happened. Now this is shit I never thought I'd see in this lifetime.
> 
> 20AP-JP051 コズミック・ブレイザー・ドラゴン Cosmic Blazar Dragon
> Level 12 WIND Dragon-Type Synchro Effect Monster
> ...



Basically a once per turn nope on anything your opponent does, thats cool, probably interesting when combo'd with quasar..


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 18, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> While I didn't like Action cards per say, I enjoyed the Solid Vision aspect of Arc-V and consider it to be the best gimmick so far just on its own. I get the idea of them being that you could do something with the fact that you're moving around, but they just ended up replacing traps and what not and it got really bullshitty.



Solid Vision is a step-up concept that I like; to be in sync with the monster you summon (similar to Yuya's dad, his entertainment duels were fantastic with the Solid Vision) made it very interesting. Now imagine Hoverboards with Solid Vision (excluding Action Cards)...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 18, 2016)

The new protagonist should have beast, winged-beast or beast warrior for his starting archetype. Would be hello sweet of see him on a hover board at one point with some sort of chimera running along side him. Warrios/Dragons/MagI Cian spam from the Yu's gets a bit old after so many consecutive series in the franchise.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm alive.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I'm alive.


Are you really?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 21, 2016)

KissManga


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are you really?



Bitch, I might be.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Bitch, I might be.


MMMMMMMMMMMMnnn. Linkofone boy


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMnnn. Linkofone boy



Man, I wish DN was still a thing. Miss playing with y'all.


----------



## Santí (Dec 23, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Man, I wish DN was still a thing. Miss playing with y'all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Man, I wish DN was still a thing. Miss playing with y'all.


I haven't touched the game since 

Also I'm way behind on the anime. Being able to play like that made the anime so much more enjoyable


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 27, 2016)

i'm excited for the Zarc vs Ray duel if anyone can reach Yuya inside that demon it'll be Yuzu


----------



## Ashi (Dec 31, 2016)

Sorry if I'm late but 

Dueling Network was taken down 

Real shame too


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm still not caught up, but does anyone else hate the way Ray looks? Easily worse than any of the Yuzu counterparts.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 4, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm still not caught up, but does anyone else hate the way Ray looks? Easily worse than any of the Yuzu counterparts.



I don't hate her looks, but I'm just not fond over it (mainly her hair). 

I'm also disappointed in

*Spoiler*: __ 



how Zarc looks as well. At least, right now instead of his "human" form. I was hoping that the Antagonist turned out to be human instead of a different entity (we've never had "final villain" human to begin with, unless you want to consider Z-ONE).
But at least the Supreme King Dragon looks pretty.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 4, 2017)

I died again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 5, 2017)

> Fusion Recycling Plant
> Field Spell Card
> Once per turn: You can discard 1 card; add 1 “Polymerization” from your Deck or Graveyard to your hand. Once per turn, during the End Phase: You can target 1 monster in your Graveyard that was used as a Fusion Material for a Fusion Summon this turn; add it to your hand.



Looks like it's a staple for Fusions.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 5, 2017)

This card looks really good for Cyber and Ancient Gear.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 5, 2017)

I finally finished the BB arc after not watching for a while. Honestly it wasn't that bad, but it was too long and out of place at this point in the show, kind of like what happened with Kachidoki.

Yuri vs Asuka is next


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 5, 2017)

I wonder how well Fusion Recycling Plant would do in Fluffal decks, or even E-Hero Decks that rely on Absolute 0 and Fusions like that.

I thought it was a continuous spell but see the field icon there.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

Have y'all kept up with this Zodiac Beast banned in Japanese tournament situation?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 7, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Have y'all kept up with this Zodiac Beast banned in Japanese tournament situation?



Nope, gonna have to look into it? Are Zodaics that OP atm? hmm

I tried Recycling Plant w/ Fluffals and the speed didn't seem to change with OTKs and fliudity (might have dropped slightly but couldnt tell from small smaple I played). Being able to search Poly w/ FRP seems pointless with patchwork but Toy Vendor discards are more than welcome (as well as Butterfly too). Makes it very easy to get back Sables, Kitten, Bunny and even Penguin for Recycling and spamming Penguins Draw2Drop1 effect.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

I think it was like almost 90% Zodiac Beasts in tournaments.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

Rabbina looks too happy ... don't y'all think?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

Also, badass english trailer is badasss. 

Who's going to watch it this month?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Also, badass english trailer is badasss.
> 
> Who's going to watch it this month?


I think it's playing near me in one of those premium theaters. I'm thinking about it. I'll end up watching it one way or another.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 7, 2017)

Metalfoes and Yang Zing combined creates the cancer of cancer. Why does it exist. 

So I've completed a total of 3 Campaigns in Legacy of the Duelist, it can be annoying, but I'd say this is the closest we can get for a decent Official YGO game. I'm not a fan of the $80+ total worth of DLC stuffs, since that defeats the purpose of having to buy for the game (but at least the DLC contains cards from newer sets, like Kozmo or Majespectre).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 7, 2017)

Zodiac Beasts, MetalFoes + Yang Zings (Last one, only played MetalFoes so Idunno about Yang Zings). Probably watch that and RE: The Final Chapter the same day if Yugioh Movie plays at the Theaters I go to regularly.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh shit, I still have YGOPro on my PC and it works 

Time to find out what the fuck the current format is.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)

How do I play/build Metalfoes.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2017)

You play Normal monsters.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm gonna pass out for a while, Santi. I'll tell you when I get up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2017)

^Accr8te. 

As for Metalfoes, the decklist is essentially:

3 of each of the Metalfoes pendulum
3 Majespecter Raccoons - Bunbuku
1 Majespecter Unicorn - Kirin
3 Gofus
2 Eccentrick Archfiend
3 Metalfoe Combintation
1 Metalfoe Counter
1 Metalfoe Fusion
1 FullMetalfoe Fusion
1-3 Painful Decision
2-3 Solemn Strike


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2017)

My fucking Mega Monarchs got destroyed


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> pendulum



o

Never figured out how these work. Never mind


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2017)

Santi said:


> o
> 
> Never figured out how these work. Never mind



They're really simple.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2017)

Make the fucking strong monsters.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2017)

Naw, jumped on the Zoodiac train instead


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2017)

So how does the Zoodiac deck operate? I kinda get that they can swarm like crazy with the Rat, but I don't know much about the deck anyway.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2017)

They spam the field with Terrortop and Rat, then play control with Drancia.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 9, 2017)

Ah, so it's no wonder why Terrortop got limited...
A shame, but it's understandable.

But the fucking Rat tho is just too powerful.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2017)

I honestly just like their art.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> I honestly just like their art.



Ultimately the deciding factor for me 

I was like "oh nice aesthetics" and then I was like "oh, this deck is insane lmao".

Mermails still besto art tho.

Also giving Dark Lords a run, but wew that slow startup.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 10, 2017)

Really not a fan of this "let's jump in, lose HALF our life points and challenge Z'Arc's established field" as opposed to just waiting a few moments to START A NEW DUEL. 

Looking forward to Fusion Enforcers, I love Fluffals.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2017)

How does Zoodiacs turn their opponent's LP to 0 exactly. I tried them out but after Overlaying sveeral XYz summons, the Atk never goes above 1.8k most of the time, Are you suppose to destroy and negate everything the opponent does and then spam 1800 atk monsters for game?


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2017)

That's sort of what I'm getting out of this.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 10, 2017)

Also, what does Terrortop do for a Zoodiac Deck Build? Its not a Tuner so is it there for presense and a 1200 beatstick as you stack and spam Drancia + Rat for field control? I suppose that can work and you just Lockdown any Face Monsters and S/Ts that they use.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2017)

(Key Hint: MX-Saber Invoker.)


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 10, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Also, what does Terrortop do for a Zoodiac Deck Build? Its not a Tuner so is it there for presense and a 1200 beatstick as you stack and spam Drancia + Rat for field control? I suppose that can work and you just Lockdown any Face Monsters and S/Ts that they use.



Terrortop enables you to make big plays by going into Invoker (which allows you to summon an Earth Warrior-type or Beast-Warrior-type from the deck).


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 12, 2017)

Robert Haydn said:


> Really not a fan of this "let's jump in, lose HALF our life points and challenge Z'Arc's established field" as opposed to just waiting a few moments to START A NEW DUEL.
> 
> Looking forward to Fusion Enforcers, I love Fluffals.


Zarc would essentially just do the same thing, at least this way they wear down his resources. The half life penalty doesn't even play much a role at all in these duels.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 12, 2017)

灰流うらら Haru Urara (OCG: Floating Ash & Beautiful Spring/TCG: Ghost Ash & Beautiful Spring)
Level 3 FIRE Zombie-Type Tuner Effect Monster
ATK 0
DEF 1800
You can only use the effect of “Haru Urara” once per turn.
(1) During either player’s turn, when your opponent activates a card effect that would add a card from their Deck to their hand, Special Summon a monster from their Deck, or send a card from their Deck to the Graveyard: You can discard this card; negate that effect.

Lolis were a mistake.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2017)

Tenki? Flute of Summoning Dragons? Ancient Stone? Foolish? Dragon Shrine?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2017)

HAND TRAPS.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

I blame Yusei needing an asspull from a turn 1 loss and bringing out Effect Veiler.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd say Yusei got them skills tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd say Effect Veiler is bae. 

If anywthing, Yugi was the first person to use a Hand Trap. Kuriboh.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

Kuriboh the real MVP.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2017)

You betcha he is.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 13, 2017)

D/D/D Chaos King Apocalypse
D/D Savant Newton
D/D Savant Copernicus
D/D Orthros
D/D Lamia
D/D/D Doom King Armageddon
D/D Cerberus
D/D Lilith
D/D Nighthowl
D/D Savant Galilei
D/D Savant Kepler
D/D/D Oblivion King Abyss Ragnarok
D/D/D Kaiser the Conqueror
D/D Proud Ogre
D/D Proud Chevalier
Dark Armed Dragon
Dark Grepher
Armageddon Knight
Trance Archfiend
Kuribandit
Stygian Street Patrol
Stygian Security

Dark Contract with the Yamimakai
Dark Contract with the Gate
Dark Contract with the Swamp King
Forbidden Dark Contract with the Swamp King
Foolish Burial
One for One
Allure of Darkness
Dark Eruption
Emergency Provisions

D/D Rebuild
D/D Recruit
D/D/D Human Resources
Dark Contract with the Witch
Dark Contract with Errors
Contract Laundering
Sinister Yorishiro
Escape from the Dark Dimension
Hope for Escape

D/D/D Dragonbane King Beowulf
D/D/D Cursed King Siegfried
D/D/D Wave King Caesar

Changes from the OCG’s SD30 contents:

-*Tour Guide From the Underworld*
+Forbidden Dark Contract with the Swamp King

-*Recurring Nightmare*
+Dark Contract with Errors

SANGAN, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

Wouldv'e been a perfect opportunity to reprint Sangan w/ its errata.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> I'd say Yusei got them skills tho.


You mean still only not losing in that duel due to a cave in? 

Those plot skills.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 13, 2017)

Why did they push it back this damn far, D/Ds keep getting abused by Konami.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You mean still only not losing in that duel due to a cave in?
> 
> Those plot skills.


More-or-less.
Still got them skills and moves (be it skills of dealing with cards or skills of cheating).


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 13, 2017)

Holy shit, Ghost Ash can even negate Maxx "C"? It's been ruled that way for the OCG.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 14, 2017)

Maxx c adds cards apparently.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 14, 2017)

Holy shit, Dino Supports, and a REALLY good one as well.
Picking up my Guaibas, Dolkkas, and Laggias now.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 14, 2017)

Tigress confirmed lesbian.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Holy shit, Dino Supports, and a REALLY good one as well.
> Picking up my Guaibas, Dolkkas, and Laggias now.



Dino support is pretty great, made me excited to play again.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Dino support is pretty great, made me excited to play again.


Yeah, I'm really going to try them out, because they look REALLY fun to play.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 14, 2017)

Better pictures of specific cards:



Lyca 



Ash



Moon rabbit Fox



Ore Imo


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jan 17, 2017)

Zarc solos :blindzarc:


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

So not only we're getting the Ancient Gear Structure Deck, but also the new Dinosaur Structure Deck?
SIGN ME THE FUCK UP. I've already got my copies of Jurrac Guaibas and Laggias, but waiting for my Dolkkas to come in. I should also search for Rescue Rabbit and the 2 good Vanilla Dinos, because I might try Dino Rabbits.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm surprised that we're getting it that soon. Also, 15 dollar Ulti Laggias. :^)


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

I've put off the movie so I can watch it dubbed 

So excite.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 22, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> I'm surprised that we're getting it that soon. Also, 15 dollar Ulti Laggias. :^)


I've only managed to get the Ultra Rare Laggias. 
But at least they were 1rst Edition.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jan 23, 2017)

So, Zarc has soloed 9 duelists, including making Leo who was the previous strongest (the guy made Reiji look like shit) look like a complete bitch. Reiji will most likely be the 10th.

I think we have a new solo king. Move over Itachi/Madara/Whoever.

Also, I don't know why I waited until now to mention this, 

Btw, Snoke is Plagueis. He cheated death and created Anakin to get his revenge on Sidious. Rey is Luke's daughter. Any other future fictional events you guys want me to spoil?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2017)

> Btw, Snoke is Plagueis. He cheated death and created Anakin to get his revenge on Sidious. Rey is Luke's daughter. Any other future fictional events you guys want me to spoil?



Probably. :^)


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow, a good Spy monster. 



SPYGAL Misty
Level 4 DARK Spellcaster-Type Effect Monster
ATK 1500
DEF 1600
If this card is Normal or Special Summoned: You can declare 1 card type (Monster, Spell, or Trap); reveal the top card of your opponent’s Deck, and if you do, draw 1 card if it is a card of that type. Once per turn, during either player’s turn: You can target 1 “SPYRAL Super Agent” you control and 1 monster your opponent controls; return both monsters to the hand.

Too bad you can't Rota it.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2017)

Someone needs to edit a PSYduck in the background. Get it? Because her name is Misty.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 24, 2017)

"Powerful monsters without effects"
Sorry, I'd prefer Norden over this. Still a nice card to make combos and stuff, but... nah: nothing beats Norden in my book.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Linkofone (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

Some Zoodiac TCG names. 

------------------------------

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

What a surprise. More Zoodiacs.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2017)

SPYRAL Tough
WIND/Warrior 
1900/1500
This card’s name becomes “SPYRAL Super Agent” while it is on the field or in the Graveyard. Once per turn: You can declare 1 card type (Monster, Spell or Trap) and target 1 card your opponent controls; reveal the top card of your opponent’s deck and if you do, destroy the targeted card if the revealed card is the declared type.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 26, 2017)

Good card, but the Archetype is still sub-par IMO.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2017)

His name is Tough. That means he is stronk.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm finally catching up for real, but now I'm hearing shit about episode 140...and yeah it wasn't what anyone wanted



RIP Scarf-kun, hopefully this final tournament will be something decent?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2017)

Dat card art


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 29, 2017)

Arc-V really is uh, I dunno at this point. What the fuck am I watching? And next week everything is back to normal? Okay then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tapion (Jan 29, 2017)

screw the rules he has money


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2017)

Zarc beating the shit out of everyone while Sawatari actually did something neat in his fight against him? Color me surprise.
Also, next episode is back to the Championship? Da phuq?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2017)

Overall of the episodes I caught up on:

The parasite stuff with the bracelet girls wasn't too bad, the parasite duels actually tended to be pretty good, but at the same time I don't like when anime duels overly rely on having multiple opponents or players for their strategies, some can work better in general like Kurosaki's rape of the LDS trio, but there are others that seem overly reliant on multiple duelists and this came close to that. Also Supreme King Odd Eyes Violent Dragon was a pretty cool and useful alternative to Odd Eyes Rebellion, it was cool in all of the duels it was used in.

Overall I didn't care for the big backstory because it could have been a lot more interesting, but it's not completely terrible.

Leo using Pendulum was a surprise tbh, his deck was kind of interesting but we didn't see much of it because long turns and lots of countering, that Gattling Ghoul card was pretty sick for an Performpal fusion. It's funny how Leo was countering Reiji specifically here while later Reiji does the same to Reira.

It's interesting how many factions have been made from all of this, there's Reiji and Yuya who want to stop Leo and save the girls and dimensions and the cards, there's Yusho who also wants this but is aware of the danger Yuya poses, there's Yuri wanting to fuck everyone over, Yugo who is that way for a bit but comes to his senses, Reira who suddenly wants to help Ray, and Leo who want to do what he wants, and all of the other "heroes" who just want to help out the good guys. It's interesting because some of the goals and motivations are pretty grey for Yugioh, for instance Ray herself wants Leo to use the captured cards to revive her.

Leo's escape and allowance to do whatever he wants after the duel is cancelled strikes me as weird, as does Reira trying to turn on Reiji, kind of. That duel just felt like a distraction.

All of the Yuri duels were amazing and the Yugo, Kurosaki, and Kaito and Yusho ones stand out in particular for feeling very high level for anime duels.

It's good to get new D/D cards and to see Reiji duel again, though him and Kurosaki in particular keep getting beat up.

You could see this Zarc revival coming, but it's interesting how Yuri beats Yugo, Yuya has Yuto, and then Yuri gets beaten by Yuya and it's pretty much just as I thought at least a year or two ago.

The gauntlet against Zarc isn't terrible, but I don't get why they need to continue the same duel. Is there a penalty for the losers if they end the whole thing, they never really say just like how that grave defense Zarc has never gets explained clearly. His deck is broken as fuck as you'd expect from a final villain. 0-13 scales with those effects are crazy.

The Super Ultra Hyper Stong Duelist, Sawatari Shingo the Great confirmed for best in the gauntlet 

There's some other stuff, but I'll leave it at that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2017)

The DSoD movie was fantastic in english. Everything was a meme. So many great one-liners. 

Apparently Kaiba Corp technology got so good that it cancels magic from ancient artifacts.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 29, 2017)

Just finished watching the latest episode, so I'll give my thoughts on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved how this was different than the previous YGO series; unlike series that feels like a cookie cutter except for 5Ds (Character introduced, character wins/loses, Final Boss being a spiritual deity of some sort, you get the drill), I've liked how the Main Character is the real antagonist after all. The writing, despite some flaws, was great in a sense of where this point is where the dots are connected.
The duels against Zarc was great, even Sawatari (the one character that does annoy me) was phenomenal in the conflict. Although It felt cheap to use 4 cards that were used against Zarc, I've at least liked where the concept of Pendulum came from.

I can't say that I'm happy about how Zarc's duel ended, but it depends what happens next episode (which I'm not too fond of it). Hopefully, Arc-V ends with a great conclusion.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jan 29, 2017)

Arc-V had the most intriguing plot in YGO. It's a shame how it ended up.

Dude goes crazy and becomes a world-destroying demon. Chick kills him. Their fight splits the world into four dimensions, and Dude and Chick are reincarnated in each dimension. One of Dude's reincarnations is the main character so the main character is also the main villain, and one of Chick's reincarnations is the main girl. Chick's father starts a dimension war to get his daughter back. Dude starts coming back together as a result as the war brings his reincarnations together. 

It's a very good premise IMO. I really want to see this kind of plot with proper execution. Whether it's in YGO or elsewhere.


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 30, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Maxx c adds cards apparently.


I probably should have replied to this earlier, but oh well. Drawing cards from your deck counts as adding cards to your hand which is why Dark Law can snipe cards after upstarting. The confusion comes from people thinking drawing is excluding from adding because of Thunder King Rai-Oh however they omitted the fact it specifically excludes drawing cards while Dark Law doesn't


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 30, 2017)

One another note, I saw this while looking at the all Fairy Tail salt from the recent chapter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rax (Jan 31, 2017)

THE MOVIE WAS SO GOOD!!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Something I think that stands out in Arc-V no matter the overall quality drop is how we easily got the best actual duels in the series, we got some pretty technical stuff, not meta but advanced with what's actually being shown with elaborate strategies that aren't only situational and BS and that's even with action cards. Also the cast is really well rounded.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2017)

This guy's comments are great 

I feel like Reiji could've done even more without the stupid intrusion penalty, but it was pretty awesome to see him singled out as the most significant duelist there and show off some new D/Ds.

I'm overall mixed on the arc ending, it had some  good moments, some dumb moments, and WAY TOO MUCH unexplained stuff. I guess we'll have to see what happens next.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2017)

Pulled Dragon Waifu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2017)

Man, just watched last ep. what the heck?

I was fine with Zarc bullshitting his way and raping everyone but this outcome just makes it lookn like the ending of this series will be pretty meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2017)

So I literally just got back from Dark Side of Dimensions. I'm to go over my thoughts via Pros and Cons. Specifically this is for the dubbed version, I feel that the two are likely different enough to warrant separate viewings

Pros:
Incredible visuals. The CGi monsters are really detailed, some more than others and this actually makes the new duel disks Kaiba designed visibly stand out and be more impressive to both the audiences in and out of the movie. There are some really strong individual shots of the characters. Yugioh as a series has always had impressive character design once Kaz finalized his designs and some like Yugi, Atem, Kaiba, and Aigami look really amazing. The one flaw being some character shots from the side not looking up to par with the rest of the movie. The starry backgrounds in Egypt also looked incredible.

Eric Stuart's Kaiba. Possibly the saving grace of the entire movie. He's ego and technological prowess are taken to all new heights. He's constantly pushing things forward and cocky as fuck about everything to the point where it feels off when he's generous to Yugi, and the things he's able to do are just so amazing that you can't help but feels he deserves to bask in the glow of his own accomplishments. Eric Stuart really channels all of what Kaiba stands for.

Most of the returning cast. While I thought Aigami's VA was fine in terms of the voice itself, he had a good number of clunky line deliveries. The great thing about the returning cast is that they pretty much never had this issue and any awkwardly delivered lines are merely because of the script's awkward writing.

More on how the Millennium Ring got control of Bakura. His dad felt kind of ridiculous, but it was a nice touch overall.

The very end of the movie where Kaiba takes the shit he's been doing even further. That fucking cliffhanger...I kind of like to think that Kaiba wins this time to mirror how the Priest Seto apparently caused the Pharaoh's downfall in the end and as a reward of sorts for his progress.

The Blue Eyes Jet is canon to the manga.

Tea fan service. It wasn't in my face, but they made her really attractive in the movie.

Cons:

The script is extremely lacking. Most of the movie is hard to follow even for a hardcore fan who has a slight gist of the movie already. There's some good one liners here and there, but this is a huge issue which possibly ruined the movie.

The plot itself which is extremely hard to follow was further muddied by the script. This extends to character motivations and major plot points such as Plana.

Dimension Duels are a terrible concept, at least in execution. They aren't explained well the first time and they make less and less sense as the movie goes on with monsters being tributes for more monsters to attack more constantly. They make up all of the duels except for one and the duels are hurt for it when they should be one of the main draws. This leads into the next issue.

The pacing. The pacing is all over the place and in particular the extremely fast pace of the duels butchers them terribly. There's very few explanations for how cards work and cards like Deep Eyes don't even seem to have their ATK ever shown. It was ridiculous, they just kept on playing as if everyone in the theater would've just memorized every single card used. This is used similarly to wiz by any plot holes and there's a lot of them.

Atem's win over the possessed Aigami was fucking bullshit that made no sense. The logic was basically BECAUSE HE'S ATEM. Obelisk is similarly unexplained beyond coming from Kaiba's tenacity somehow.

They don't explain how Kaiba's tech can negate Plana.

The new voice actors. I liked Aigami's voice despite the above issues and his friend Mani's voice is probably better than Aigami himself and is up there with the original cast, but pretty much everyone else that was new was really bad not just in delivery but just in general. Sera's voice was painful compared to how I'm sure Kana Hanazawa voices her.

Misc:

Since when was Shadi also named Shin?

There's more but I don't feel like more typing atm.

Basically I enjoyed it for Kaiba and the nostalgia, but honestly I think the movie failed on too many levels for me to enjoy it as much as I hoped I would.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 6, 2017)

To be be fair, this movie was suppose to be made towards that fans that knew more about Yu-Gi-Oh! as a whole. Many card stats were released months in advance in the MOVIE PACK. 

Calling forth Atem from the afterlife was kinda bullshit, but it was honestly the only way that they could overcome the power of the millennium ring. I felt that summoning Mahad was a good idea to end the duel.

They basically proved that Kaiba's willpower can overcome magic. 

Shadi was probably his ghost name. There's no point in using his real name now that he became a ghost.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> To be be fair, this movie was suppose to be made towards that fans that knew more about Yu-Gi-Oh! as a whole. Many card stats were released months in advance in the MOVIE PACK.
> 
> Calling forth Atem from the afterlife was kinda bullshit, but it was honestly the only way that they could overcome the power of the millennium ring. I felt that summoning Mahad was a good idea to end the duel.
> 
> ...


Expecting us to follow it the way it was presented is ludicrous. Just because movie cards are released doesn't mean everyone knows every single one. I've known a few of them for like a year and still got lost. There was plenty of other BS like ritual summoning with no sight of the ritual spell.

I liked seeing Mahad, but going by his card, what the hell would he have done?

He mentions it's his technology, not willpower in that instance.

I guess? But now the wiki calls him Shadi Shin as if that was always a thing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2017)

What I find sad is that Tea left, leaving a heinous sausage party behind.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2017)

I found it odd that Serenity didn't even appear in Joey's memories or something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2017)

Indeed.

Mainly I considered it a pure fan service movie(of course I don´t mean ecchi here) due to it being focused solely on the first series. I enjoyed it but yeah it has many flaws still, the good things it did well were very good.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Expecting us to follow it the way it was presented is ludicrous. Just because movie cards are released doesn't mean everyone knows every single one. I've known a few of them for like a year and still got lost. There was plenty of other BS like ritual summoning with no sight of the ritual spell.
> 
> I liked seeing Mahad, but going by his card, what the hell would he have done?
> 
> ...



There were two or three things that were inconsistent with cards, but other than that, I thought it was ok.

Mahad was able to special summon itself and when it battles any Dark Monsters, it 2x its own attack. When it dies, it summons a Dark Magician. 5000 attack wasn't bad. 

This is the same Kaiba that doubted the Heart of the Cards as well. Do you really think he'll say something like 
"my willpower was strong enough", or do you think he'll mention that "my technological advances are so great" babble?

It certainly wasn't technology that enable him to bring up Obelisk.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> There were two or three things that were inconsistent with cards, but other than that, I thought it was ok.
> 
> Mahad was able to special summon itself and when it battles any Dark Monsters, it 2x its own attack. When it dies, it summons a Dark Magician. 5000 attack wasn't bad.
> 
> ...


I feel like that's something that would most take you out of it. Duels are one of the biggest draws to the series so when they pull shit like this it's all the more noticable.

Now if only we knew Deep Eyes' ATK or something and why Kaiba went for it over Chaos Max which had been properly summoned supposedly or any other dragon. Looking it up on the wikia makes me wonder why Kaiba used Monster Reborn on it.

At that moment in the movie they're going over how Kaiba's technology is so great, then Aigami says how it's no match for plana because magic is limitless, he tries to BFR Kaiba, Kaiba's tech glows and repels the plana shit and then Kaiba comments on how technology had no limits either. I'm not sure how you could get willpower out of that. The Obelisk thing was closer to that, which reminds me that I didn't get the promo card...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2017)

Because throughout the series, the only way for another character to defend him or herself from magic is either 1). Willpower and 2). Another equally strong magical source.

Kaiba didn't have number 2. And his technology wasn't able to defend himself from the millennium ring or show anything close to what he did against Aigami after their initial duel. Willpower weakens, while technology should be able to protect Kaiba just as good as the first time he used it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

That just goes against the script and visual cues, though. The Ring affected Kaiba because he took that hit and lost, before that he wasn't really affected. It's the same as before tbh, he has a defense against hit unless he's beaten in a duel in which case your opponent basically has power over you as is the case in the series.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm halfway into Darkside of Dimensions and so far Kaiba

showed up literally within space
Ordered a guy fired for making a flimsy water bottle
Jumped out of a fucking Jet
Summoned fucking Obelisk and no sold magic sheerly with the power of his ego
Has an elevator to space
Even his fucking A.I has adapted to fellate his genius.

I missed Kaiba and his magnificent ego so damn much. I can't even tell if I'm watching the abridged version.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Kaiba was the best part of the movie by far. I wish this did end up being a solo movie for him as was originally planned.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Watching episode 141:

Long ass recap, we've got the standard dimension intro back now but we're still stuck with that shitty OP 6.

Tatsuya has Deskbots 

Sawatari was actually Akaba Reiji the whole time.



My fucking sides 

Hippos are back...and it can smell action cards?

Did Hikage really jump in just for that one moment?

Why does Himika give a darn about Reira now? She knows about what he did? He/She/It is just an ugly baby now, why does it need to smile?

Yuya sure got nerfed to BOS levels.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 8, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kaiba was the best part of the movie by far. I wish this did end up being a solo movie for him as was originally planned.



They really should have. The dude made it seem like a jet was about to crash into the crowd just so he could make an epic entrance. Every scene with him BTFO's my sides.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

VHS said:


> They really should have. The dude made it seem like a jet was about to crash into the crowd just so he could make an epic entrance. Every scene with him BTFO's my sides.


He fucking made a space elevator and space station merely to reassemble the Millennium Puzzle and also built a machine to literally insert himself in the afterlife to challenge Atem


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 8, 2017)

Shadi really is the beginning and ending of everything isn't he?

Overall the movie was great. Can't wait for the subbed version but the dub was pretty great too. Humor was on point and try as I might you can't fight nostalgia. Also every Kaiba scene was fucking fantastic and even more over the top than the last. Absolutely the best part of the movie. Atem showing up one last time, and especially Kaiba's ending scene was just the perfect end.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> He fucking made a space elevator and space station merely to reassemble the Millennium Puzzle and also built a machine to literally insert himself in the afterlife to challenge Atem


I literally just saw the ending scene and damn near shat myself. He literally scienced himself into a magic afterlife just so he could have his duel. That fucking determination. Seto fucking Kaiba I swear. How can one character be so based?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Overall the issues I had with the movie dragged it down, but solely looking at Kaiba's story alone it was pretty amazing.

Eric Stuart does such a damn good job with Kaiba.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That just goes against the script and visual cues, though. The Ring affected Kaiba because he took that hit and lost, before that he wasn't really affected. It's the same as before tbh, he has a defense against hit unless he's beaten in a duel in which case your opponent basically has power over you as is the case in the series.



It is 4kids, does visual cues and script really matter? Everyone was already being affected by the ring when it showed up. 
I still doubt that it was technology that was protecting him. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Since this movie is canon to the 4kids anime now, it is assumed that Kaiba came back from the afterlife. Because GX.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> It is 4kids, does visual cues and script really matter? Everyone was already being affected by the ring when it showed up.
> I still doubt that it was technology that was protecting him.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Except he was the only one wearing tech like that so there's no issues there. If you want to go by it being said in the 4kids movie only then that's fine for now, but we're talking about this version of the movie atm so that doesn't change anything.

I think he won, but they'd never actually show Kaiba beating a "Yugi".


----------



## KingofNone (Feb 8, 2017)

The cube thing lets hm go to the afterlife without killing himself. Well that's what've read at least.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesus...

Who would've thought you can turn a previously-known terrible card into an enormous beater that not even Utopia the Lightning can get over? I'm talking about the Tyrant Neptune + Independent Nightingale where Tyrant Neptune becomes 6k, unaffected by card effects, and even burns for 5k per turn.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2017)

> “The Truth about the New Series is finally revealed with new visuals!!”
> 
> “Look at the main character Yusaku’s transformed form with his ace monster, ‘Decode Talker’! The new series features Yusaku engaging in Virtual Reality Duels in a cyberspace constructed with the latest technology!!”
> 
> ...



Yusaku's monster heavily reminds me of a buffed-up version of Sparkman.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 16, 2017)

It kind of looks like Junk Warrior + Buster Blader but toned down as well.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 16, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Jesus...
> 
> Who would've thought you can turn a previously-known terrible card into an enormous beater that not even Utopia the Lightning can get over? I'm talking about the Tyrant Neptune + Independent Nightingale where Tyrant Neptune becomes 6k, unaffected by card effects, and even burns for 5k per turn.



Just tested this combo with a throw together build on DevPro. Good lord, Tyrant actually can be a threat. Instant Fusion + Tyrant Neptune = Pain.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Just tested this combo with a throw together build on DevPro. Good lord, Tyrant actually can be a threat. Instant Fusion + Tyrant Neptune = Pain.



And the scary part is that if you have a Kaiju on your field, your opponent can't tribute the fuck over Neptune, which limits the options.
The only known cards that can deal with Neptune are Honest, Kaijus, and Crystal Wing.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

Virtual Reality is an easy enough premise, but I'm not holding out hope for VRains to be good. How they managed to fuck over ARC-V doesn't really inspire much hope.

HA NA SE.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.


> Introducing Link Summon and changes to the Dueling Field (as well as Pendulum Summons)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 17, 2017)

>2300 atk
>no defense

Konami!


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Tbh it doesn't matter since Link Monsters are unaffected by effect that change them to defense position nor can they change battle position at all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

What the fuck are those new extra deck card restrictions? Are stuff like D/Ds impossible to play now?


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, unless you use Link monsters, you can only have one Fusion/Synchro/Xyz on the field if I'm not mistaken


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Who the fuck thought this was a good idea? I know we've had some terrible spam decks, but what about all of the good ones?

Also Pendulum Zones don't even get their own slot anymore.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Also, unless it's a mistranslation, we get a new Type in the form of Cybers


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Also, if anyone missed it, Pendulum Zone is now among the normal S/T Zone (ie you still have 5 S/T Zone but Pendulum now occupy two of them (if you play them))

Which means that if you're a Pendulum player, you only got access to 3 S/T since two of them would be filled by Pendulum monsters


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

I just said that 

Are they just trying to cripple everything that's come before?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 17, 2017)

Unfortunaly, Sawatari lacks the donuts


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, Konami certainly slowed the game down quite a bit with these new changes.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

So lemme get this straight: if your deck revolves around the extra deck, you're gonna have to cripple it by including and playing with those new link monsters, otherwise you can only use one extra deck monster at a time? Fuck is this shit?


Guess that's it for Synchro solitaire. They better expand extra deck space from 15 to 20 to accommodate that shit, but even then so many decks are now cucked.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2017)

Again, thank you Konami for slowing down the meta game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Killing D/D was not the answer. It is not and never will be.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2017)

>Link Monster not a Red card


So uh... it took me a while to get the concept of the new mechanic, and now majority of the decks are dead. Holy fucking shit...


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 17, 2017)

It slows down Zoo. That's what matters. :^)


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah, but the game is now completely changed thanks to the new rulings.

So what now, I can only summon 1 Extra Deck monster per turn? I still haven't grasped the entire concept of the new rulings or the Summon Mechanic (I just know that its summon conditions are like Fusions/Synchro so far, and that they can never be facedown or in defense position).


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 17, 2017)

Link your mistaking killing the meta game for slowing it down. Ritual becomes new meta.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 17, 2017)

R4NK toolbox decks are now brought to a crawl, anybody utilizing Heroes now brought to crawl and Fluffals as well. Synchro Decks trying to bring out those 12* dragon synchros now slow down. I figured they would just banhammer and limit shit that get's too OP for 2/3 copies and some slight rule changes but it seems they want to make every Meta deck and solid toolbox Extra Deck Monster restricted and forced to jump some hoops to becoem viable...


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2017)

Welp, time to return playing some Fire Kings. At least I know the deck is still viable and powerful.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 17, 2017)

I revived from the dead on Narutoforums only to complain about my DDDs *cri*

First Reiji loses to a Deviantart OC, shortly after Scarf-kun gets killed, and now DDs get punished for nothing


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 17, 2017)

Then again, soemthing like 5 gadgets x3, Tin goldfish + some other Machine Support will only slow you down 1-2 turns (at most). But I feel for decks like Fluffal and others that require multiple fusions/Xyzs/Synchros to swarm the field and/or build up to do well will struggle and decks like Monarchs and Rituals will beat them to swarm/presence. Ancient Gear is looking at this and loling. Catapult + Geartown/AG Fortress = GG with some slight changes to the field.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> I revived from the dead on Narutoforums only to complain about my DDDs *cri*
> 
> First Reiji loses to a Deviantart OC, shortly after Scarf-kun gets killed, and now DDs get punished for nothing


Scarf-kun's death was the death flag of what's to come. Reiji always got shafted a lot even if he only lost at the end, no attention in Synchro until the end, what kind of excuse is oh his seiyuu is busy? He has a commitment to this. Then there's the whole fuck them over in the TCG deal and then the unneeded semi-limiting of Lamia and Swirl Slime in the OCG.

Hilariously we're getting new D/Ds in the same pack as the first Linked cards.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2017)

As much as I understand people's dislike towards the new rulings, I really do like the new Pendulum rulings where the S/T gets taken up by Pendulums. Losing 2 S/T zones is pretty big.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 17, 2017)

>no  more synchro solitaire

rip quasar


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 17, 2017)

Now the real question remains: WILL THEY INCREASE THE EXTRA DECK SPACE?!


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2017)

Bow before your new king.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 18, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> Link your mistaking killing the meta game for slowing it down. Ritual becomes new meta.



The meta does not have to be extra-deck heavy. Dimensional Barrier is still a card that has the power to stop Ritual monsters. The game needs to be slowed down in order to keep decks like Zoo from winning every event. Now decks like Darklords and Subterrors have better chances to have tops, not to mention decks like Mermails and Fire Kings.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 19, 2017)

I think Arc-V will finally break the decrease in episodes per Yu-Gi-Oh! series now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 20, 2017)

A bit more info.

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Hachibi (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.

RIP Pendulums


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 21, 2017)

Which is even great. Pendulums were fucking insane with an Extra Deck filled with Pendulums, so they needed a nerf.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 21, 2017)

I kinda like links summoning. All those people who payed $80 for ClearWing Synchro Dragon can realise that its useless until the get a decent engine for link summons. Konami's gonna make a fuckload or money from them. Plus they've actually put some thought into how to rebalance the game instead of just coming up with another really broken new extra deck archetype like Zoodiacs.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 21, 2017)

Link summon is a mixed bag for me. It wasn't the solution to zodiacs. The solution was to not make stupidly broken cards.
Quasar is dead as to synchro spam u'd need to summon link monsters. Synchro decks that do spam cant afford to waste resources summoning link monsters like that. 

What if you kaiju a link monster? What if you block the extra zone space? 

While most decks before the link introduction weren't viable they were still playable. Now some decks just dont function. Ruri raptors will have to dump resources to rank 4 spam for example.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 21, 2017)

Honestly, there are still many rulings that needs to be checked, like Big Eye/Mind Control a Link Monster and where does it go to, and Kaiju the fuck over Link monsters. 

Hope they announce rulings for these cases fast.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 23, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Honestly, there are still many rulings that needs to be checked, like Big Eye/Mind Control a Link Monster and where does it go to, and Kaiju the fuck over Link monsters.


Kaijus are just summoned to the opponents field, not necessarily the exact same monster card zone. If you tribute your link monsters to summon a lvl 5 or 6 that will probably go in a regular card zone. Cards that mention monster card zones probably don't work on link zones either.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 24, 2017)

The Legend.

Looks like Greedy Venom Fusion Dragon has its effect announced, along with a lot other new cards.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 25, 2017)

Holy fucking shit, Toadally Awesome decks (w/ Bahamut abuse) are dead for sure.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 26, 2017)

Link summoning was a mistake


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't know, I really REALLY do love how it kills off Masked Heroes and Bahamut.Awesome Decks for sure (only deck that can really abuse Toadally Awesome are Paleozoics). Those two were a mistake IMO.
I get that people are upset that Link Summoning killed Extra Deck monsters (believe me, I've been playing Trains and now I can only summon 1 Dora, which sucks). But these new rulings sounds fun and brings in skill to the game.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah but most decks just don't work now and the fact that you need link-monsters to play the game as you would before is incredibly obnoxious. 

I predict bujins and Noble knights rising up the ranks. Pendulum is pretty much dead, Ranking up monsters is now annoying to do, Extra deck spamming is gone (it makes no sense to run utility monsters in the extra deck now more than so).

We're going back to caveman yugioh I guess. Guy who summons Big Beater with stronk effect wins


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 26, 2017)

For now, I suppose the game will be extremely slower, which tbh needed it to be. Using Link monsters to help utilize the field is our only best bet, but I'm sure down the road, Link monsters will get better.


In the meantime:






> COTD-JP074 暗黒界の洗脳 Ankokukai no Sennou / Dark World Brainwashing
> Continuous Trap Card
> (1) When an opponent’s monster effect is activated, if you have 3 or more cards in your hand: You can target 1 “Dark World” monster on the field; return it to the hand, and if you do, that opponent’s monster effect becomes “Your opponent randomly discards 1 card”.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> The meta does not have to be extra-deck heavy. Dimensional Barrier is still a card that has the power to stop Ritual monsters. The game needs to be slowed down in order to keep decks like Zoo from winning every event. Now decks like Darklords and Subterrors have better chances to have tops, not to mention decks like Mermails and Fire Kings.



The return of 3.5 Axis Fire Fists would be 

GOATBOAT meta.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2017)

Episode 144 was the best one in a while. The duels returned to their usual complexity, and Dennis being the one to fix things with the XYZ Dimension was a lot better than what happened with Edo. Dennis was a really solid character and I think that he ended up being an improved version of Sora in some ways. Also even though it was a Crossover duel as opposed to the fields from Standard, they made much better use of the space and framed the action duel well. It reminds me a bit of Yuya vs Reiji 2 in that sort of way. The visuals and direction were a bit above normal too.

Grace 

Challenge and Hope Stairs both have Yuya in the card art 

It was an interesting touch when Reiji commented that he could summon Dark Rebellion, but Yuya chose not to in order to show that he was his own person and that he could win with only his own cards. Using an Action Card on his oppenent was a nice touch too.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 1, 2017)

Grace is bae.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 7, 2017)

Bought 4 boxes of Fusion SCUM Enforcers. Pulled 2 Invocations. Figured that they'd be short printed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Kurosaki's episode was well done too, but Final Fortress Falcon is ridiculously underwhelming. They better change the effect IRL.

Jack is up next. How many episodes do we have to go? 

Zexal's total episodes count is being surpassed for sure to break the curse.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Jack is up next. How many episodes do we have to go?


Arc-V will go up to episode 148, so March 26 is the last day for Arc-V airdate.


In other news:




> COTD-JP061 緊急救急救命レスキュー Kinkyuu Kyuukyuu Kyuumei Resukyuu (Urgent Emergency Assistance Rescue)
> Normal Spell Card
> You can only activate 1 card with this card’s name per turn.
> (1) If your LP is lower than your opponent’s: You can reveal 3 Beast-Type monsters with 300 ATK and 100 DEF from your Deck, your opponent chooses 1 for you to add to your hand, and you shuffle the rest back into your Deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 8, 2017)

148 episodes and they're wasting 145 on Jack? I like him but he really doesn't belong outside of him liking Reira for some reason.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2017)

*Urgent Emergency Assistance Rescue *will be an extremely powerful card. In Japan.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 8, 2017)

Doesn't OCG have 3 Rabbits? If they do, then holy shit that will be extremely powerful.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah. 3 Rabbits encourages the Dinosaur structure deck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2017)

So Reiji just snaps his fingers and an inter-dimensional racing highway appears 

Everyone is calling Reira a girl now...

I liked my idea on Yuya wanting to win without having to rely on the other dragons better than this whole "being afraid to use them" thing

Synchroining and fusing with pendulum scales was kind of cool

Honestly I don't get why Jack is getting more than one episode, but okay?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2017)

Some VRains info

VRAINS will begin airing starting in May 2017, not April 2017

Yusaku has a Link Monster ace called “Firewall Dragon”

New Duelists appear in the show, called 鬼塚　豪  Onizuka, Go (The Muscle Man) and  財前　葵 Zaizen, Aoi (The Female Duelist). Both are confirmed to Duel in VR!

April 5th, 2017 will air a special at 6:25 PM in the evening, called “Yu-Gi-Oh! LABO” that will introduce the VRAINS setting.




Honestly that's a pretty bland girl design for Yugioh.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2017)

Muscle Man looks oddly hillarious, and I can agree about the chick looks a bit bland. 
Also, it's unfortunate that VRains will be aired on May, rather than April. 


On another note: We got more rulings about the new Link monsters and field zones.
I don't know if I should say that Mind Control has got better, or worse. And we can use Tokens to Link Summon (surprise surprise).





> Cyverse Gadget
> Level 4 LIGHT Cyverse-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1400
> DEF 300
> ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 15, 2017)

If Cyverse Gadget was machine-type, Gadget Decks would have been even more incredibly awesome...


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2017)

Agreed. It would enable them to run a hybrid of Synchros and Links (with Bulb being legal, you can go for a Level 5 Synchro or go for Missus Radiant if you have a different Gadget monster other than Cyverse, or any other monsters if the requirements are met).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 15, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Agreed. It would enable them to run a hybrid of Synchros and Links (with Bulb being legal, you can go for a Level 5 Synchro or go for Missus Radiant if you have a different Gadget monster other than Cyverse, or any other monsters if the requirements are met).



Well, Running Red, Yellow, Green, Gold, Silver, Tin Goldfish, a few tech Monsters and a decent spread of S/T will be enough possibly. Gadgets currently can Link+R4NK spam even without Cyverse gadget being machine, but that would have been an amazing Link to have for them.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 15, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> Well, Running Red, Yellow, Green, Gold, Silver, Tin Goldfish, a few tech Monsters and a decent spread of S/T will be enough possibly. Gadgets currently can Link+R4NK spam even without Cyverse gadget being machine, but that would have been an amazing Link to have for them.


Indeed. Until more Link monsters have been announced, Radiant seems like the best Link monster in the game (aside from Decode Talker, but he's a bit tricky to summon to begin with).


GREAT NEWS:



SHARK SIBLING CARDS HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED AT LAST. Seriously, it's been YEARS since their existence, and we've never even got them during thought times (especially with Mermails running around; Diamond Dust on the top-right corner).
Also, Rescue Cat is in the set too with its Errata. I'm still waiting for that Chaos Emperor Dragon errata.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 15, 2017)

Man, I love the concept of link summoning and how its going to vastly change the game, however this change just allows so much more cheating and bickering. Card placement was never a issue, but now its something you have to pay attention too which mucks up so many things.

Say good by to deck mats of old, you'd be stupid to have a deckmat that doesn't have new official placements as its just going to be a giant headache. Even if you know what your doing, it isn't going to stop your opponent from bitching about placement.

Also I wonder how much of a overhaul ygopro is going to need.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

New OCG Banlist is up.

*Forbidden:*
The Tyrant Neptune
Zoodiac Drident
Zoodiac Barrage

*Limited:*
Witch of the Black Forrest
Zoodiac Ratpier
Blackwing – Gofu the Vague Shadow
Interrupted Kaiju Slumber

*Semi-Limited:*
Elemental HERO Stratos
Armageddon Knight
Fairy Tail – Snow
Goyo Guardian
Ignister Prominence, the Blasting Dracoslayer
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Fire Formation – Tenki
Brain Control

*Unlimited:*
Artifact Moralltach
Magician of Faith
D/D Lamia

Witch of the Black Forest’s text has been changed to make it less potent, but the specifics are unknown at the moment.

Source: YGOrganization

I feel that they didn't need to hit Tyrant Neptune when Instant Fusion turned out to be the problem. The card instantly summons (almost) any level 5 or lower Fusion from the Extra Deck at a cost of 1000 Life Points, and that's what made the level 1 Fusion with Tyrant Neptune problematic.
I mean, if they banned Instant Fusion, they could've even brought back Norden. I don't know.

Then Ratpier being put to 1 killed off its 2nd effect. I think it would've been fine if it was put to 2 (similar to why Tengu and Malicious were put to 2 instead of 1). But it's whatever, at least Zoos are dead in the OCG.

Other than that, this is a really nice banlist they have.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 16, 2017)

The OCG has now had 3 banlist since our last one, what is Konami doing? Also not going to lie seeing Stratos at 2 while we don't even have 1 here triggers me.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

To be fair, OCG only has 1 Mist, so it seems logical to put Stratos to 2. We still have 3 Mists, and we're about to get a new Hero monster that would work with Mist.

But with the new Mechanic and how Extra Deck monsters got a severe nerf, I can see Stratos coming back if there comes a time where Heroes are doing horrible.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2017)

Still mad at the goyo nerf, its like the OCG doesn't pay attention to the TCG meta at all, Goyo is at 3 and has done nothing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 16, 2017)

To be fair, they didn't nerfed Goyo; they only added an "Earth Tuner" requirement.
But yes, I agree that it was completely unnecessary for them to give Goyo an Errata.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 17, 2017)

Well I had a feeling I was right.

Raid Raptors – Final Fortress Falcon / Raidraptor – Final Fortress Falcon
Dark Winged Beast / Xyz / Effect
RK12 3800/2800
3 Level 12 monsters
(1) This card with a “Raidraptor” Xyz Monster as Xyz Material is unaffected by other card effects.
(2) Once per turn: You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card; return all of your banished “Raidraptor” monsters to the Graveyard.
(3) (Thrice?) per turn, when this attacking card destroys a monster by battle: You can banish 1 “Raidraptor” monster from your Graveyard; this card immediately makes another attack in a row.

DDD Choushiioh Darkness Hell Armageddon / D/D/D Superdoom King Darkness Armageddon
Dark Fiend / Xyz / Pendulum / Effect
PS1 RK8 3500/3000
Pendulum Effect
(1) Once per turn, if there a “D/D” card in your other Pendulum Zone: You can Special Summon 1 “D/D/D” Xyz Monster from your Extra Deck, except “D/D/D Superdoom King Darkness Armageddon”.



Monster Effect
2 Level 8 “D/D/D” monsters
(1) When thsi card is Xyz Summoned: You can take 1 face-up “D/D” Pendulum Monster from your Extra Deck, and attach it to this card as Xyz Material.
(2) Pendulum Monsters you control cannot be destroyed by card effects.
(3) Once per turn: You can detach 1 Xyz Material from this card, then target monsters your opponent controls, equal to the number of Pendulum Monsters you control; destroy them.
(4) If this card is destroyed in a Monster Zone: You can place this card in your Pendulum Zone

Looks like a fun alternative to Kali Yuga.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2017)

At this rate, TCG doesn't need a banlist. Link summoning will balance the format out.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2017)

Seihai o itadaku miko / Star Grail-Bearing Priestess
WATER Spellcaster
LV2 0/2100
“A priestess who offers requiem prayers to the celestial deity of the planet. The staff she has obtained is a ritual tool handed down through generations, used to guard the people of the forest from the rule of the Mechaknights by converting energy into barriers. Though she hides a mystical power within herself *linking* her to the forest’s guardian dragon, she is usually a kind girl who treasures her childhood friend and older brother.”

Is it me or Konami going more moe?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2017)

Once she gets her own anime we'll find out if she chooses her Onii-chan or her childhood friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Mar 19, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Is it me or Konami going more moe?


You're asking this after Dark Magician Girl finally became a harem archetype (despite DMG having almost no consistency with the other 5) and they tried to make charmers a legit deck.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 20, 2017)

It's quite irritating that the TCG has been going through 6-7 months without a Banlist. 
Either they need to add a deadline for the Banlist, or let the OCG Banlist do the job for us.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 20, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Once she gets her own anime we'll find out if she chooses her Onii-chan or her childhood friend.







Aduro said:


> You're asking this after Dark Magician Girl finally became a harem archetype (despite DMG having almost no consistency with the other 5) and they tried to make charmers a legit deck.



DMG is more sex appeal than anything.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2017)

Mild Cholester said:


>


Did they forget the armor on her other boob or something?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 20, 2017)

Titty exposure in a show for 11 year olds


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2017)

TCG Banlist FINALLY out.



> Forbidden:
> Majespecter Unicorn - Kirin
> The Tyrant Neptune
> Vanity's Emptiness
> ...


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 21, 2017)

They barely did anything, it's a cash grab list.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2017)

Vanity's Emptiness ban changes a lot in the game.
But yes, I do agree that the list is more of a cash grab. It's funny how they didn't even ban Raigeki but puts Slumbers to 2, as well as left Strike and Barrier at 3.

Still wish that they'd have made more effort in making the list effective, but that's just a wishful thinking.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2017)

Maxx "C" to 1 is stupid. TCG is stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2017)

Konami TCG is a giant-ass cunt. Like, people think Konami as a whole is stupid, but lists like this just prove that the TCG (western) is retarded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2017)

Agreed, I don't see the necessity to limit Maxx "C" when it's a healthy card that punishes people for overextending. Maxx "C" at 2 was fine, but to 1 is meaningless.

I guess the only card that I can say that I'm glad it's gone would be Vanity's Emptiness. The card needed to be banned ages ago, because it's just fucking ridiculous to set up a field and then flip the card to prevent anything your opponent does. But with Maxx C at 1, it's going to be one interesting format of field spamming without the fear of Maxx "C".


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 21, 2017)

About time Konami banned Vannities emptiness, one of the worst designed cards in the game.

That Max "C" though, I understand the frustration the card causes, but link monster format is about to be a thing and the game is going to slow down a fuck ton, so Max"c" wouldn't be nearly as bad.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 21, 2017)

Metalfoes should still be effective. As they have access to 3 Sangans and have the ability to search for any hand trap and be ready for the next turn.



Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Agreed, I don't see the necessity to limit Maxx "C" when it's a healthy card that punishes people for overextending. Maxx "C" at 2 was fine, but to 1 is meaningless.
> 
> I guess the only card that I can say that I'm glad it's gone would be Vanity's Emptiness. The card needed to be banned ages ago, because it's just fucking ridiculous to set up a field and then flip the card to prevent anything your opponent does. But with Maxx C at 1, it's going to be one interesting format of field spamming without the fear of Maxx "C".





Xiammes said:


> About time Konami banned Vannities emptiness, one of the worst designed cards in the game.
> 
> That Max "C" though, I understand the frustration the card causes, but link monster format is about to be a thing and the game is going to slow down a fuck ton, so Max"c" wouldn't be nearly as bad.



I agree about Vanity's. I mean, we still have the fiends around, so it is fine. I personally see this as a TCG doesn't like "generic draw" thing.


----------



## Aduro (Mar 22, 2017)

Sangan is unlimited, now they just need to release Witch of the Black Forest and I'll finally be able to use my Sanwitch properly! Maxx "C" and Vanity's Emptiness were pretty obvious attempts to slow the game down so I doubt they'll need it after link summons anyway. But since they banned Djini Releaser they should have Emptiness banned too.

 Future Fusion could be pretty crazy for Infernoids. Brionac might be less effective than it used to be, so many things are unaffected by effects rather than just not destroyed by them now. Neptune was probably banned because it can be used more easily with Monarch support, and because its second effect is just insanely useful. 

I was sorta hoping they'd release level eater with a once per turn errata, or one that stops it being Xyz or material.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 22, 2017)

New Rulings involving Link monsters. Turns out there's a way you can *steal* the other Extra Monster Zone.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 26, 2017)

And with that, Arc-V's over. How did something with so much promise become so... less than good? Egao was a mistake.

Also, when last animu episodes use previous openings as their endings, don't the usually use the first one? Not that I'm complaining since Burn was the best OP and was when the show was at it's peak.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2017)

I saved last week's episode to watch with this one so I'll be getting to it when the sub group I like makese a release and yeah Burn was the best OP by a good margin. I don't know if Believe X Believe would really work for something like that anyway, but anything is fine aside from the current shitty OP.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 26, 2017)

And then Arc-V is finally over. It's been a good 3 years folks. 
Guess I can give out my brief judgment about it: Started off fine, then got a bit interesting with the Tournament until the Dimension Travel happens (especially with things like a very long Synchro Dimension Arc that was a bit ruined for me). Zarc-incident was a bit interesting, but at the same time, it felt like a huge mess, and it only got "meh" after Zarc's defeat.
Still, at least the final duel against Reiji was mostly great.

Compared to the other series, I'd say it started off MUCH better than Zexal on so many levels, but at least I felt that Zexal's ending was much better written than Arc-V's ending. So I'd say DM>5Ds>GX>Arc-V>Zexal IMO. Could obviously change though.


----------



## Hachibi (Mar 26, 2017)

The only thing I wanted form Arc-V before it got put out of its misery was Odd-Eyes x Clear Wing hybrid, which happened

Nonetheless, Reiji vs Yuya 50-51 was better than their final duel.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 26, 2017)

Arc V would have been good but the return of legacy characters ruined the series by taking the spotlight from original characters. Also Katsumi Ono's boner for synchro and 5d's also wrecked the series.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2017)

Meh, kinda don´t get how everyone was fine with 6 people basically being gone forever. That "they will remain inside Yuya and Yuzu" is just pure bull, they could  have come back and make it a bit better.

Last duel was pretty cool but that´s it.

I don´t think it was bad to bring back some characters (Seeing Asuka/Alexis is always good ) but they went overboard with their Jack boner.

Over all fine series, meh final tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 26, 2017)

Something I have to hand to it is that we got some of the best duels in the series from Arc-V and finally got some real variety compared to the last two series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 26, 2017)

luffy no haki said:


> \I don´t think it was bad to bring back some characters (Seeing Asuka/Alexis is always good ) but they went overboard with their Jack boner.
> 
> Over all fine series, meh final tho.


One character out of five characters being alright isn't a good thing.  The amount of times original characters were jobbed for these legacy characters was too much. Gx did a good job with legacy characters by keeping them out of the spotlight and more importantly out of duels.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2017)

I don´t remember well about those brought from Zexal since I never watched it, nor cared as much about their duels in this season but basically the only one worth a thing the rest fought was Yuya or his othere selves. 

Crow had an incoclusive duel and a loss against him, the rest were pretty much fodder. Alexis/Asuka lost against Yuri.

That´s why I singled out Jack as the problem since he was owning shit right and left and got a lot of screen time unlike the others who, while certainly some fights were unnecessary, had a decent record within the series or sometimes looking underwhelming compared to their original counter parts, enough not to interfere with the prowess of important characters. I mean, Edo/Aster lost almost all the important duels if  I don´t remember wrong.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 27, 2017)

luffy no haki said:


> Crow had an incoclusive duel and a loss against him, the rest were pretty much fodder. Alexis/Asuka lost against Yuri.
> 
> I mean, Edo/Aster lost almost all the important duels if  I don´t remember wrong.


Both Gogenzaka and Shun got jobbed by Crow, thus making the Crow face beserk Yuya rather than those two who would have been much better for the role.
Kaito jobbed Sawatari and Gogenzaka at the same time. And let's not forget him getting Dennis jobbed instead of Yuya confronting him. And what makes it worse that Yuya vs Dennis match was shoved post Zarc in a place no one would have appreciated.
Edo wasn't really Edo(besides inter conflict) and was just there for views he could have been an original character and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference if he wasn't using destiny heroes.

Alexis was the one I said was fine she was the only legacy character that didn't get one of the lancers jobbed

Edit: I remembered the Ruri part wrong.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 27, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> And then Arc-V is finally over. It's been a good 3 years folks.
> Guess I can give out my brief judgment about it: Started off fine, then got a bit interesting with the Tournament until the Dimension Travel happens (especially with things like a very long Synchro Dimension Arc that was a bit ruined for me). Zarc-incident was a bit interesting, but at the same time, it felt like a huge mess, and it only got "meh" after Zarc's defeat.
> Still, at least the final duel against Reiji was mostly great.
> 
> Compared to the other series, I'd say it started off MUCH better than Zexal on so many levels, but at least I felt that Zexal's ending was much better written than Arc-V's ending. So I'd say DM>5Ds>GX>Arc-V>Zexal IMO. Could obviously change though.



Dang. Didn't even realize that it has been 3 years. :,)


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 27, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Dang. Didn't even realize that it has been 3 years. :,)


Arc-V started on, what, 2014? By April, it would've been 3 years, but it's still the same thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 27, 2017)

I started around the time they were just getting into the Battle Royale so I was joining in right in the prime of the show so it was really hype for a while. I think there was like 38 episodes or something or a bit more (I think they were on the 2v2 duel with Yuzu and Gongenzaka) I'd say I was most into it around the Maiami Championships to a bit into XYZ (Grace and Gloria I think), I ended up stopping for a bit to rack up episodes and I did enjoy some Fusion duels as well.

Yoshida released ep 148, I might end up watching tomorrow. It sounded like they might pick up VRains too.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention this:

Dueling Network may have been dead, but it's now replaced with Dueling Book. 
We got more rulings about the new Link monsters and field zones.

But the only problem about this is that it's still being fixed to ensure a stable server.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2017)

The last duel was pretty good, but I still don't get why Reiji's monster didn't reset the ATK back to normal for that final attack.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 31, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The last duel was pretty good, but I still don't get why Reiji's monster didn't reset the ATK back to normal for that final attack.


It's once per battle phase.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> It's once per battle phase.


Ah, I didn't remember that being mentioned.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 31, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Ah, I didn't remember that being mentioned.


It wasn't, it was on the card art no one translates.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> It wasn't, it was on the card art no one translates.


Which is a big shame considering that's how Yuya won. You'd think they'd want to stick that part in. It took me out of the duel.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 31, 2017)

Well since Vrains in the horizon we might as well give Arc V some final thoughts.
Let's go with something like this

*Favorite Character: *Dennis Macfield. He was a calm and cool antagonist that balanced his love for entertainment with his loyalty to Academia which is uncharacteristic of typical small antagonists who typically chose to join the good side.

*Favorite Arc: *Synchro Dimension. Even though it's the season the marked the downfall of Arc V, It had some pretty good duels and antagonists.

*Favorite Antagonist: *Yuri. The guy is a straight savage with excellent trolling. He makes some my favorite faces in the series, when he activate poly against Sora that was perfect.

*Least Favorite Character: *Jack Atlas. He is a good character however he is over-involved in the plot and ends up stealing the spotlight from more important characters. He has the same amount of duels than the rival and one could argue that his duels are more important to Yuya's development than Reijis.

*Least Favorite Arc: *Xyz Dimension*. *It's a short arc with no real tension that has my least favorite antagonist. Besides Grace this arc leaves much to be desired.

*Least Favorite Antagonist: *Edo Phoenix. The guy was an arc antagonist with 0 wins do I need to say more, you bring back a legacy character like Edo and not have him win a single duel. How am I suppose to feel tension if your crowning achievement is managing make it a draw instead of losing.
*
Most Disappointing Character: *Akaba Reiji. I was tempted to put Yuzu here however looking at Reiji's record I was not impressed. He has the same amount of duels with Yuya as Jack and it can be argued his are less important to Yuya's development. The real nail in the coffin is the lack of duels this guy has. Not only is he the rival with the least amount of duels, his total duel count is lower than Manjoume's win count. This guy is the main rival yet he has less duels than the Jobber Manjoume has wins. It's embrassing.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 31, 2017)

Small trailer of VRains. I have a feeling that Yusaku will have a Yusei-vibe tbh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> Well since Vrains in the horizon we might as well give Arc V some final thoughts.
> Let's go with something like this
> 
> *Favorite Character: *Dennis Macfield. He was a calm and cool antagonist that balanced his love for entertainment with his loyalty to Academia which is uncharacteristic of typical small antagonists who typically chose to join the good side.
> ...



Aside from having him lost to Kaito and being carded that way, Dennis is probably the character that never got shorted in terms of development. He ended up being an improved version of Sora with an even bigger tie to the entertainment theme. Sora in comparison ruined his eventual turn by literally just coming back as a good guy after choosing to stick with the Academy right before that.

I enjoyed Synchro too, though somewhat less than the Maiami Championships.

I completely agree with Jack being too overbearing on the series. Crow and Kaito were pretty bad too.

Gloria was fine too, but Grace is the best for sure. 

Edo was a complete joke, as were the rest of the XYZ forces he commanded. The resolution to the XYZ arc was garbage.

Reiji's lack of duels pissed me off as well, especially since I enjoyed his role in Standard a lot and because I used D/Ds online for a while. Ridiculously I hear it was because his seiyuu was so busy but that's some 5D's IRL bullshit right there.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 31, 2017)

One mystery is still bothering me, though. 
What ever happened to Roget?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> One mystery is still bothering me, though.
> What ever happened to Roget?


He fell into the gap between dimensions and wasn't seen again.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 31, 2017)

I would have believed that he would have served a better purpose.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 31, 2017)

And Yugioh usually don't leave something like that unanswered.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2017)

He was entirely dealt with tbh. There's plenty of other loose ends, but I don't consider that one of them.


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger disappearing isn't that bad, he's not a character I would like see again unlike Tron from Zexal who also met the same fate. The bigger mystery is name dropping Zane on a chalkboard and referring to him as a legendary duelist then proceeding to never mention or see that again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> Roger disappearing isn't that bad, he's not a character I would like see again unlike Tron from Zexal who also met the same fate. The bigger mystery is name dropping Zane on a chalkboard and referring to him as a legendary duelist then proceeding to never mention or see that again.


I don't even remember that


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't even remember that


It was on the chalkboard in the room when Yugo teleported into academia, iirc.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2017)

That's more of an easter egg.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 5, 2017)

YES! FINALLY MORE TIMELORDS!



> Jikaishin Razion / Razion, the Timelord
> Fire Fairy / Effect
> LV10 0/0
> Cannot be Special Summoned from the Deck.
> ...


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 11, 2017)

What? Nobody was excited that our lord and savior Minerva was getting reprinted?


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, forgot about putting that news into here.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 12, 2017)

New Traptrix monster. Lolis intensifies. 



COTD-JP030 Ranka no Kowakuma / Traptrix Coronatus
Earth Insect / Effect
LV4 1500/1300
(1) When this card is Normal Summoned: You can add 1 “Traptrix” monster from your Deck to your hand.
(2) This card is unaffected by the effects of “Hole” Normal Trap Cards.
(3) Once per turn, during either player’s turn: You can target 1 Set Spell/Trap Card you control; return that target to the hand, then, you can Set 1 Spell/Trap Card from your hand.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 18, 2017)

We got more rulings about the new Link monsters and field zones.

More Timelords.
Zaphion is a REALLY good card. Kamion got a bit nerf (but still a very good card), and Sadion's effect is alright.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2017)

It's weird that I'm two days late in seeing this.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2017)

Same. Also, more info about the new series. 

Episode 1: 俺の名はPlaymaker Ore no Na ha Playmaker (My Name’s Playmaker)

“Den City” is where the latest and greatest online network has been developed. There, in the VR Space “LINK VRAINS”, managed by “SOL Technology Inc.”, people Duel day and night. The main character, “Fujiki, Yusaku”, is a cool high school student with excellent skills of observation. In order to defeat the “Knights of Hanoi” who seek to destroy “LINK VRAINS”, he transforms himself into his avatar, “Playmaker” to fight them in Duels while remaining anonymous in real life. But now, a hacker with the same purpose as Yusaku, a man named Kusanagi Shouichi, has information that “SOL Technology” is desperately searching for a mysterious life form. Yusaku realizes the “Knights of Hanoi” are also searching for this entity, spreading a trap across the network, for an operation to capture it…


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 20, 2017)

Well that's certainly...uh different. I guess we'll just have to see when it airs.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2017)

>Dragon
>Is a Wyrm-type
GG Konami


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 25, 2017)

Nonetheless, it's still a very good card, and a better card than Diamond Dire Wolf to a degree.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 28, 2017)

Those are some amazing details.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2017)

Monosubs just put out the first episode. You can grab a link off his twitter which you can find if you search out that subgroup.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 11, 2017)

Oh shit, I forgot about VRains.
I'll check it out... eventually.


----------



## Xeogran (May 11, 2017)

Watched the first ep, and I'll be honest with my feelings.
VRAINS Doesn't seem to be for me. It's edgy and cool, but eh. I've long outgrew that phase where "Darkness=Bestest Thing Eva!".

Prefer relaxing atmosphere and not apocalypse since the first episode.

And not a single cute character for me to like here too. What's the point of watching when the designs aren't appealing for me.

Now forgive me as I'll go to my corner and miss Arc-V for rest of eternity ;;


*Spoiler*: _Ep 1 spoilerinos_ 



The only saving grace is Roget being back, judging by those chess pieces


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 11, 2017)

Would be cool to have a Yugioh series were all the top cards like Egyptian Gods/ Sacred Beasts/ Signer Dragons/ Earthbounds/ Numbers/ Sumpreme King Dragon-Pendulums/ Whatever Vrains shows, and have a group of main protaginists use them in a non-apocalyptic series. Just focusing on tourneys, duels and some cool character/ character backstorys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (May 11, 2017)

I'm not feeling Vrains either. The designs, the boring info dump, and the lack of a duel in the first episode all made me feel meh on it. 


Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Those are some amazing details.


Yeah, the 3D cards and lightup effects are nice.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 11, 2017)

Checked out VRains, and as much as I hate to say this: I agree that it's been lackluster.

Granted, I know that the first episode is always a "meh" episode, so I'm still going to give the new series another shot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2017)

No duel in episode one was a terrible idea. I still need to actually watch, though.


----------



## Azaleia (May 11, 2017)

I'm still a little bit angry over the ending of Arc v, but I managed to watch Vrains.

It was, I don't know, okay? I mean Yusaku's voice actor is nice and all, but I think this show needs to improve fast.

The ending is pretty good actually, I've been listening to it a few times.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 11, 2017)

This will probably be a show where viewers need at least 5-6 eps unitil they can make up their mind on the series. The one thing I want' from VRAINS is some advanced links summons, like a recipe (1 XYZ + 1 FUSION, etc.) to make the new machanic more worthwhile. At the very least, the MC is smart, technical, and has dueling skills unlinke Yuma.


----------



## Xeogran (May 12, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> At the very least, the MC is smart, technical, and has dueling skills unlinke Yuma.



And yet we will have to watch this smart MC participate in Speed Duels, which are not the way to showcase somebody's skills.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> And yet we will have to watch this smart MC participate in Speed Duels, which are not the way to showcase somebody's skills.



Well, from what he said to himself after his classmate leaves, and his small convo with Ignis, his dueling skills probably aren't too high, or maybe I'm over thinking this.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2017)

Dang, I've been too busy recently. But here's some awesome news about the Vrains writing team. 

*武上純希 Takegami, Junki*

To his credits he’s been charge of:

The Super Sentai series of “Megaranger”, “Go Go Five”, “Gaoranger” and “Go’onger”.

He was also Series Direction for Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters up until Episode 122, and was in charge of Series Direction for the first 150 or so episodes of “Yu-Gi-Oh! GX”.

As well he was in charge of general Series Direction for the Naruto anime adaptation.

Essentially this man has a long long history with anime to say the least, and definitely a lot of toyetic series.

*前川淳 Maekawa, Atushi*

Another long runner, he’s been in charge of “Digimon Adventure Zero Two” and has scripted for at least the first 3 seasons of Digimon.

He was also Takegami’s replacement for Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters until Episode 145 and wrote for episodes of “Yu-Gi-Oh! GX”. He also worked on “Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC-V”

So again, long runner.

*米村正二 Yonemura, Shouji*

Series Direction for the Monster Farm (Monster Rancher) anime.

Has written for Digimon Xros Wars (Fusion Battles), and has basically been writing for Pokemon since 1997.

*広田光毅 Hirota, Mitsutaka*

Basically has scripted for Yu-Gi-Oh! ZEXAL II (the second half) as well as Yu-Gi-Oh! ARC-V, he’s also worked on a long and varied amount of series since 2000, and has been in charge of most of the screeplays for Digimon Adventure tri.”.


----------



## Xeogran (May 17, 2017)

Writing or writing team can be good for all I care, but as long as there's no character I care about in particular, this series won't amaze me. And so far...

Also it's super edgy from the very beginning, which just isn't my cup of tea. 5D's was that too, but it got better at introduction of Rua&Ruka, because they were cheerful and bright in contrast to Yusei.

The duel backgrounds are putting me off. Basically, I prefer this:



To this:



VR World looks bland so far. And if important duels will be forced into this dark color scheme, then count me off.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2017)

It took me like 3 tries to get into 5D's. I don't think I actually enjoyed it much at all until the Friendship Cup with Yusei's matches with Bomber, Aki, and Jack.

Hopefully we get some charismatic characters because I'm with you there. Also the speed duel format was a dumb thing to bring into the anime.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 18, 2017)

New "Banlist" is up:

Banned:
Norden

Limited:
Speedroid Terrortop
That Grass Looks Greener

Semi-Limited:
None

Unlimited:
Skullcrobat Joker
Wisdom-Eye Magician
Pendulum Call


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2017)

I just watched episode 2. Honestly it felt pretty clunky, especially in terms of exposition.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 18, 2017)

Just finished watching Episode 2, and I do have to say it feels clunky as well. I couldn't see the tension in the duel or any excitement.
I just hope that the beginning of the series gets through with some interesting turning points.


----------



## Linkofone (May 24, 2017)

I am always indifferent about animes about VR. I mean, so far it isn't bad.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 26, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!





> CIBR-JP029 炎王獣 ガネーシャ En-Oh-Juu Ganesha (Fire King Avatar Ganesha)
> Level 4 FIRE Beast-Warrior-Type Effect Monster
> ATK 1800
> DEF 200
> ...



My happiness level has gone beyond the limit! Guess you could say I've had my Limiter Removal.
Killing Myself over bad jokes :


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2017)

Episode 3 felt pretty poor too, but Go seems like the first decent character.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 27, 2017)

I've only seen the first two, but I think it's fine so far. Granted, I grew up loving .hack//. 

Arc-V didn't catch my attention until Yuto's duel in 7 when they started the allusions to parallel universes. But then it tanked after the Lancers started world hopping... I'm guessing 7 will be around when Revolver first duels.


----------



## Aduro (May 27, 2017)

First two episodes of Arc-V were lame. Most of what we got was bland exposition and the protagonist seems like the most boring one so far. His deck didn't have any interesring tricks and he didn't express much personality. His gimmick is that he puts stuff in lists. They forgot to try and get us to give a shit about anyone or anything in the show before it infodumed all over the place.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 1, 2017)

Marvel Studios


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Ep 4 made me feel bad for Go. Those kids are assholes and me not caring with Yusaku make me want him to lose, but it's obviously going to be stopped by the face down card.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 1, 2017)

Aduro said:


> First two episodes of Arc-V were lame. Most of what we got was bland exposition and the protagonist seems like the most boring one so far. His deck didn't have any interesring tricks and he didn't express much personality. His gimmick is that he puts stuff in lists. They forgot to try and get us to give a shit about anyone or anything in the show before it infodumed all over the place.



Are you sure you didn't make a typo here?


----------



## Aduro (Jun 2, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> Are you sure you didn't make a typo here?


yeah, I spelt dick with an e

Seriously tho, I messed up. Meant to say VRAINS sucked. But the titles are just meant to sound cool instead of actually making sense anyway so I don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 3, 2017)

Caught up with the show. Third episode was "eh" and the latest starts to interest me a bit. I'm a bit upset how the Link Summoning animation looks so far.

Hope things get interesting after the duel tho, because so far it feels underwhelmed a bit. I also don't want to see too much Speed Duels (not that it's bad, because at least it feels like a skill-based mechanic).
Regular duels when.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2017)

Today is Yugi's birthday.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 9, 2017)

we are talking about this ''Zax''

Because of the incidents going on in London, they decided to move it to Japan.
A bummer, really, but I expected that to happen after the two tragedies.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 11, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Because of the incidents going on in London, they decided to move it to Japan.
> A bummer, really, but I expected that to happen after the two tragedies.


Seems like an overreaction, people can already meet 72 virgins at a yugioh tourney without having to blow anyone up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm disappointed that Aoi turned out to be an "Onii-sama" drone, it's even weirder since apparently her "brother" is actually her brother-in-law. I wonder if her sister was married to the guy and died, otherwise it's weird that they live together. Also her tits pretty much doubled in size in the preview.

Overall not the worst episode, but there's still a lot that feels off.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

New OCG Banlist up, will take effect on July 1st.

*Newly Forbidden:*

Zoodiac Broadbull

*Newly Limited:*

Master Peace, the True Dracoslaying King
Fairy Tail – Snow
Dragonic Diagram

*Newly Semi-Limited:*

Performapal Pendulum Sorcerer
Witch of the Black Forest
Scarm, Malebranche of the Burning Abyss
Rescue Cat
Burial from a Different Dimension
Card of Demise
Preparation of Rites
Saqlifice
Dark Hole
Terraforming
Union Hangar
Wavering Eyes
Dragon Ravine
Solmen Strike

*Newly Unlimited:*

Black Luster Soldier – Envoy of the Beginning
Wisdom-Eye Magician
Armageddon Knight
D/D Swirl Slime
Goyo Guardian
Ignister Prominence, the Blasting Dracoslayer
Brionac, Dragon of the Ice Barrier
Brain Control


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2017)

Of course D/D Slime would go back to Unlimited. The new rules cripple the deck


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2017)

Now ocg decides to hit wavering eyes lol.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Now ocg decides to hit wavering eyes lol.



Wavering-Eyes was limited prior this list IIR.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Wavering-Eyes was limited prior this list IIR.



Wavering eyes wasn't hit in the ocg iirc.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Wavering eyes wasn't hit in the ocg iirc.



Had to quickly check it out, It was hit in the April 2016 OCG Banlist.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2017)

London


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Azaleia (Jun 21, 2017)

The last episode was quite something. Seeing and hearing so much despair from Blue Angel and how things ended made me feel sad for her. Now is time for Yusaku's revenge!

I'll miss that ending song tbh.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

Battles of Legend: Light's Revenge full list is up.



> *Secret Rare (20/20)*
> Artifact Sanctum
> Crystal Wing Synchro Dragon
> Denko Sekka
> ...



There are quite a handful of fantastic reprints.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 1, 2017)

So they're adding Gladiator Beast support right after nerfing the whole extra deck lol


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

It's quite unfortunate, but the only other option to make use of their effects is to use Link Monsters, and there still isn't that many generic Link monsters except for Proxy Dragon and Decode Talker.


I also just noticed that a very odd reprint is added into the list. I wonder why did they reprint Exciton Knight? It's not like anyone will actually buy it unless it returns to the game.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 1, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> It's quite unfortunate, but the only other option to make use of their effects is to use Link Monsters, and there still isn't that many generic Link monsters except for Proxy Dragon and Decode Talker.


I don't really mind it though, last time I played a lot of YGO I played a lot of Nekroz lol


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 1, 2017)

Aduro said:


> I don't really mind it though, last time I played a lot of YGO I played a lot of Nekroz lol


Those goddamn Nekroz.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jul 6, 2017)

I haven't been keeping up with the latest anime, but 9-13 look like good incentive to get back.

chimeras


----------



## Aduro (Jul 6, 2017)

I really don't know about this protagonist.

Yugi and the Pharaoh were interesting because they contrasted with each other in a way that set up for long-term character development.
Jaden could be a annoying, especially because he spent half his time getting his arse kissed by Syrus. Clearly he was a teenager designed by out of touch middle-aged people. But I liked that he was determined to have fun in contrast to the over the top seriousness of the last series. Plus heroes are a great deck for a protagonist because they're so versatile depending on what you draw (until he got Neos which is a terrible deck). I like it more when destiny was something to be fought rather than accepted.
Yusei could be melodramatic and kind of a Mary Sue. But the fact that he had some genuinely compelling drama in his backstory made up for it. Being a second-class citizen who's best friend stabbed him in the back over for fame and fortune made Yusei someone to root for. His rivalries with Jack and Kiryu were as compelling as pretty much any in the show except maybe Yugi, Kaiba and Joey's. Plus his design and his duel runners' design were genuinely badass.
Yuma was pretty much Jaden again. But his connection with Astral made him pretty interesting and he actually became a much better duelist as the show went on.
Yuya was a literal clown so naturally he wasn't funny and his design kinda sucked. But his duels were cool to watch and I did feel bad for him in some of the sadder moments.

Almost all of the duelists had a lot of potential to develop or were fun to watch. They were characters I looked forward to seeing next week. This new guy though. Like Yusei his dialogue and expressions are boring. His interesting trait is _making lists_ for fucks sake. Plus unlike Yusei he doesn't have any interesting character relationships. Nothing has felt human or made me laugh this season. Maybe things will get better, but so far this has been the worst yugioh anime by a long shot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2017)

No complaints about Yuma's design, but you complain about Yuya?

But yeah, Yusaku is terrible.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> No complaints about Yuma's design, but you complain about Yuya?


True, Yuma's was at least as crappy. But his design kinda suited his personality more. Plus I was re-watching D.Gray-man before I watched Arc-V so I knew that it was possible to cross clown with badass action hero with the right research and creativity. Yuya didn't compare well with Crown Clown... Also, Yugi and Yami still share the crown for stupidest hair.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2017)

Yuya never struck me as being presented as a clown character beyond that odd duel in the first two episodes where he dressed like one. His hair style and the colors along with how his school uniform was a cape actually made him look somewhat heroic. Yuma looks over-designed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 12, 2017)

Link summoning is so boring visually. It feels so separate from the main action of the duel too. The animation in every episode so far is so bland too. It's just like they're only barely trying with YGO now.

Yusaku/Revolver's skill is nonsense too. Well they all are, but this is some Yusei level shit.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 13, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Link summoning is so boring visually. It feels so separate from the main action of the duel too. The animation in every episode so far is so bland too. It's just like they're only barely trying with YGO now.



I can somewhat agree with that. The Link Summoning animation is far too long and really boring to watch. At least with Synchro summons and Xyz summons, they bring out the excitement by watching what the monsters would transform into (like Tuners turning into rings and non-tuners turning into stars).


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Jul 13, 2017)

The fusion animations sucked too, it was just the two monsters being stretched out over Polymerization background. The synchro summoning looked cooler than either. I liked how Stardust Dragon looked going through the rings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2017)

I liked XYZ summons when I first saw them in Arc-V with what looked like a galaxy rising from the ground and I've always liked fusion as a concept. Synchro and Link both look too orderly.


----------



## KingofNone (Jul 14, 2017)

At least synchro had the decency to be quick.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2017)

KingofNone said:


> At least synchro had the decency to be quick.


True and it didn't feel out of place like Link summoning. "Let's go through some portal and confirm ARROW HEADS in some odd spot that looks like a door to a space station to summon our special monsters" then we can finally get back to the duel.

Also normal duels being treated like a big deal now.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2017)

Caught up with Vrains. Anyone here still continues to watch it?

Really did loved the duel against Revolver. Glad that they didn't went with another Speed Duel.
But the latest episode was shit. Just a recap of what happened, but with the annoying reporters.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 14, 2017)

The Revolver fight was pretty sweet. I'm hoping they could add some pendulums/fusions/rituals/Synchros/Xyzs to decks and make them a bit varied. Speed Duels would be better if they have that variety Arc V showcased.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Tapion (Aug 17, 2017)

Gonna check it out again, my interest drop off as I find speed duels incredibly boring.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 17, 2017)

I mean really all of the duels have been somewhat solidly designed in terms of the duel itself, but they're so boring because of the animation and personalities along with the fact that there's typically an episode or more between each duel and they'll last at least two episodes. I just don't care about anything in VRains. Also Link summoning is such a boring affair and I hate the way it draws you out of everything to "CONFIRM THE ARROW HEADS!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2017)

I wouldn't say its the summon itself but how they choose to go about. It was done a lot better in episode 14, which has improved a bit. Arc V was more dynamic animation wise through and through. Vrains looks like its on its 50th episode while half the team is working on a Yugioh movie.

I also dislike the virtual world. It is incredibly boring and bland. They skies are mostly dark and cloudy, the buildings are in ruins Its just bland and dead. This makes logging into that world a bit more mundane as there's nothing going for it.

There's lots of interesting ways the arrow heads could have been confirmed. A character drawing it with with his index finger, Take cell creating his arena with his telekinesis and finger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NW (Aug 18, 2017)

Thinking of starting VRAINS. I haven't watched Arc V yet so is that recommended viewing or can I just jump into this one?


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2017)

You can jump into this on.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2017)

NW said:


> Thinking of starting VRAINS. I haven't watched Arc V yet so is that recommended viewing or can I just jump into this one?


You can jump into either, but VRains hasn't been entertaining me much.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 20, 2017)

You can watch Arc V, but it's not worthy after chapter 99, after that is such a trainwreck, it infuriated even Japan.

And with VRAINS, I prefer this new style with the summoning, it seems faster and less boring than that huge white space.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 20, 2017)

Azaleia said:


> You can watch Arc V, but it's not worthy after chapter 99, after that is such a trainwreck, it infuriated even Japan.
> 
> And with VRAINS, I prefer this new style with the summoning, it seems faster and less boring than that huge white space.



I like the new style as well. A new wayb for link Summoining would be to have the monsters be linked together as well as to the link table and the user uses his fingers as Tapion stated to summon the link monster. We need more master duels atm.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 21, 2017)

Honestly Arc-V still has its moments even after Synchro but the ending is kind of amateurish and the Zarc stuff is poorly done. You still get a lot of good duels in Fusion and XYZ was shit but you still get stuff like Yuya vs Grace and Gloria.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 21, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly Arc-V still has its moments even after Synchro but the ending is kind of amateurish and the Zarc stuff is poorly done. You still get a lot of good duels in Fusion and XYZ was shit but you still get stuff like Yuya vs Grace and Gloria.


Grace and Gloria is what made the XYZ Dimension great IMO.
They're Waifu material after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm bored of having absolutely nobody to look forward to in Vrains

Yusaku fodderized the entire cast we know of. There's no interesting villain or rival left atm except the chess pieces who won't be revealing themselves anytime soon.

Disappointed that Revolver lost so quickly, the only character I had hopes in.

Arc-V had characters like Reiji, Sora, Shun, Yuto etc at that point already. Vrains has nobody interesting and the setting is just a borefest.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't been up-to-date with Vrains, so I'm just taking a break from it until we get more episodes and more materials to understand what's going to happen in Vrains.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 2, 2017)

Xeogran said:


> I'm bored of having absolutely nobody to look forward to in Vrains
> 
> Yusaku fodderized the entire cast we know of. There's no interesting villain or rival left atm except the chess pieces who won't be revealing themselves anytime soon.
> 
> ...



Yusaku seems like a Yusei 2.0 atm with how he is written. Would have been better for both Revolver and Yusaku to get a draw in their Master Duel and atm, it seems Links are gonna be the only damn summon besides the basic set that we will see this series. Arc V have multiple including Ritual to spice p the show.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2017)

Is it sad that I wanted Yusaku to win and actually think Zaizen should've won from a ideological point of view. I just can't care about this boring loser and his edgy back story.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 27, 2017)

The Virtual world is incredibly boring for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2017)

Tapion said:


> The Virtual world is incredibly boring for me.


Yep, DM's filler arc looks amazing in comparison.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 27, 2017)

Tapion said:


> The Virtual world is incredibly boring for me.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yep, DM's filler arc looks amazing in comparison.



Yusaku's backstory imho seems like a mistake, at least this early in the show. They should have added Fusion, Synchro, Xyz, Ritual to Links to spice up the battles, have Yusaku fight outside of Cyberspace and more depth into the VRAINs and not knock potential rivals off the radar. His revenge seems unhealthy and it makes the show suffer, but as I read from the comment section of today's episode on Kissanime, some ppl think the show is at an all time high.



We need more than Yusaku to carry this show, and his backstory and vendetta atm is pretty meh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 27, 2017)

I've only seen the first two episodes, the Revolver duel(s), and the first parts of Zaizen match.

Yeah... him beating everyone so quickly is taking the steam out -- coupled with the horrid link-summon animation (which the director seems to wisely have removed in what I saw in the Zaizen match), and the drab, dreary backdrops -- has removed the bulk of my anticipation for the show. Sure, what happened to him is horrible, and if this were real life, a kidnapping like that would be a giant news story, but the umph is just missing. The first quarter of Egao saltimbanque's series was excellent in introducing strong characters and teasing out a mysterious plot (but sucked later on). This plot feels more like an info dump of a sad story you'd scroll through, frown about, but move on with your day. @Utopia Realm said it well with, "We need more than Yusaku to carry this show, and his backstory and vendetta atm is pretty meh."

I'll hope for a turnabout.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 28, 2017)

Man, they should have finished Arc V properly before rushing out Vrains. 

Listening Arc V's OSTs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Sep 28, 2017)

Tapion said:


> Man, they should have finished Arc V properly before rushing out Vrains.
> 
> Listening Arc V's OSTs



The OSTs are so good. And like you said, too bad the end of the series was utter shit. I thought they were going to do something special and unique with the amnesia, but wow... was I wrong.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 28, 2017)

Who wants to get their asses handed to 'em in YGO Pro?


----------



## Tapion (Sep 28, 2017)

it Doesn't have links tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 2, 2017)

I wish there was a pre-Links format.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2017)

TWO recaps episodes by episode 21? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 4, 2017)

Are you people that scared to face me
In YGO Pro?

C'mon already.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 4, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Are you people that scared to face me
> In YGO Pro?
> 
> C'mon already.



No one likes links.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 4, 2017)

Zatch said:


> No one likes links.




Scared cowards

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 4, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Are you people that scared to face me
> In YGO Pro?
> 
> C'mon already.



Already occupied with my University courses, sorry.
Hell, I didn't even had any opportunities to catch up on this series.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 4, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Already occupied with my University courses, sorry.
> Hell, I didn't even had any opportunities to catch up on this series.




I guess I'll never get a chance to test my skills against NF's top duelists


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 5, 2017)

Wasn't there a time when there was a league and stuff here? I wonder where everyone went. I think @Xiammes would duel you, Ashi.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 5, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Wasn't there a time when there was a league and stuff here? I wonder where everyone went. I think @Xiammes would duel you, Ashi.



I see

He better get his game on


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 5, 2017)

Ashi said:


> I guess I'll never get a chance to test my skills against NF's top duelists



I'm sure I'll eventually get an opportunity. It's just that this week has been insane given that Irma really did ruined my University's schedule.



Zatch said:


> Wasn't there a time when there was a league and stuff here? I wonder where everyone went. I think @Xiammes would duel you, Ashi.



There was one a little over 2 years ago. It's been fun getting some nice Forum perks like big Avatars or Title Edits.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 5, 2017)

Ah I remember that, I forgot if I was the one who won. Did I win? 

I was using Cyber Dragons.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 5, 2017)

Tapion said:


> Ah I remember that, I forgot if I was the one who won. Did I win?
> 
> I was using Cyber Dragons.



I think it was, because I can remember that I lost to Cyber Dragon Infinity.
TWICE. 

Good times tho.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2017)

At the time of the tournament I had a pretty 50/50ish win rate against Cyber Dragons and you managed to get me on round 1 and 3.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 5, 2017)

The Cy-Dragons were the only matches that I lost badly, but I don't recall losing to anyone else.
Then again, my memory might not be the brightest.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 6, 2017)

Ahh, yes I remember. Spamming infinity to victory. 

Musu I don't think your DDDs were at max power tho, because if they were idk how I'd win with a single infinity. Power bond and chimera tech rapage dragon won me the last match. I could blow up spells and attack 3 times with a 4200 beater lol.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 8, 2017)

I haven't caught up with the series, but this was in my recommendation page.
Did they seriously just made another Recap episode? Bummer...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Xeogran (Oct 25, 2017)

Why is Vrains so yawn-worthy. 26 episodes in and there isn't a single 'cool' character I can look forward to 

At this point Zexal had Kaito, Shark, Dark Astral and Tron Family.
Arc-V had Reiji, Sora, Shun, Yuto and Yugo.

Here uhh, Revolver? And he jobbed to Yusaku once and probably will job again. I'm just bored by the villain of the week formula leading to nothing. There isn't much to speculate because they don't give us any interesting info...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2017)

Go is alright, but yeah VRains is quite meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2017)

Weirdly 27 was one of the best eps so far. We got the hilarious meme duel with Shima and antics like the duel disk drone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 29, 2017)

Episode 29 is yet ANOTHER RECAP EPISODE.

What the fuck VRAINS?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 24, 2017)

Just caught up on VRAINS. What the actual fuck, there's 3 fucking recap episodes.
I'm fine with those types of episodes, but it wasn't even 30 episodes and we have 3 of them. This is fucking ridiculous.

At least some of the duels were cool, I guess. I also loved it how they actually changed the Link Summon animation as well, especially when the other one took WAY too long; this one's instant and efficient.
So far, it's improving a little. Still lackluster, but improving a little nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Dec 24, 2017)

at least I'm excited to see Specter's deck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2018)

*Light of Sekka
Spell
You can only use the (1) and (2) effects of this card once per turn.
(1): If you have no Spell/Trap Cards in your GY: Draw 2 cards. After activating this card, you cannot activate Spell/Trap cards or effects for the rest of the Duel, except “Light of Sekka”.
(2): You can banish this card from your GY; reveal 1 monster in your hand, and if you do,  it to the Deck and shuffle it, then draw 1 card.*
__________________


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 12, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> *Light of Sekka
> Spell
> You can only use the (1) and (2) effects of this card once per turn.
> (1): If you have no Spell/Trap Cards in your GY: Draw 2 cards. After activating this card, you cannot activate Spell/Trap cards or effects for the rest of the Duel, except “Light of Sekka”.
> ...




??? and?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Heavy Samurai support, got me excited.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 12, 2018)

That new handtrap looks at least side-deck material and possible maindeck against certain archetypes. Just more f***ing cancerous handtraps were needed I guess.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 12, 2018)

I love the Beast-Warrior Link monster. 

And I just noticed something about it: YOU CAN USE THE GOFU TOKENS FOR MATERIAL AND EVEN RETRIEVE GOFU WITH ITS EFFECT.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone else play duel links? I think I'm addicted. Didn't think I'd be because I shat on it at first because of the whole speed duel thing. Now it's eating my days whole. _Really_ lacking in cards, but eh, if Synchro solitaire and XYZ spam was a thing I'd stand no chance in ranked.

Is Vrains not watchable yet or naw? Almost forgot it was a thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2018)

VRains is still pretty meh for me. Some of the duels are better than others, but I just don't care for most of the characters or the plot so I never feel motivated to watch aside from Tommy's vocals in the OP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 25, 2018)

Y'know, by now, the show should've gotten into some interesting stuffs.
Too bad that's not the case with VRains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2018)

Like I said in another thread. Vrains as a whole just lacks a hook to dig into unless you're just reading into the dueling itself, perhaps. Go, that one kid and Zaizen are probably the closest things to likable characters and they're used perhaps the least.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 25, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Like I said in another thread. Vrains as a whole just lacks a hook to dig into unless you're just reading into the dueling itself, perhaps. Go, that one kid and Zaizen are probably the closest things to likable characters and they're used perhaps the least.



I think i said it before in this thread but running a long arc like this one on Yusaku's backstory and making him an agent of revenge with everybody jusy hopping onto his coattails makes the story overall seem lame. We should have had Go with an arc to himself raising money to help the kids or soemthing, and Blue Angel and her brother doing something else as well. 

VRains can't be carried on these Yusaku feels all the damn arc w/ everybody but Yusaku taking Ls here and there. Not to mention we should have had basic fusion, synchro, Xyz and some pendulum of sorts in it. It gets kinda stale w/ Link spam being the main course of every battle.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 25, 2018)

Welp. Sounds like it ain't worth the watch. Zexal didn't have the best start either but at least got good towards the end of the first half. Maybe Vrains will get it's own Zexal moment eventually.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> I think i said it before in this thread but running a long arc like this one on Yusaku's backstory and making him an agent of revenge with everybody jusy hopping onto his coattails makes the story overall seem lame. We should have had Go with an arc to himself raising money to help the kids or soemthing, and Blue Angel and her brother doing something else as well.
> 
> VRains can't be carried on these Yusaku feels all the damn arc w/ everybody but Yusaku taking Ls here and there. Not to mention we should have had basic fusion, synchro, Xyz and some pendulum of sorts in it. It gets kinda stale w/ Link spam being the main course of every battle.


Yusaku feels like an even blander Yusei and I found that hard to believe possible. I don't mind him being out for revenge but even this episode makes out how despite his resolve in the Zaizen duel he's not even all into it and that's the main plot. It's hard to get behind him at all and enjoy his story.

I think my issue with the side characters also has to deal with how they exist in the story. They're separate from Yusaku, they don't know who he is, but they kind of just do things to help him out here and there without knowing it for their own vague reasons and it feels weird most of the time. While Go and Blue Angel helping last season with people falling unconscious was alright I just don't get why they might be there otherwise and the shows treats them like that at times.

I agree with that for sure. While they fixed Link summoning taking forever it's still bland and the way it stacks to just another 3 link summons doesn't appeal to me without variety. You'd think Arc-V would set a precedent for this happening from now on, but nope, the new rules even feel like the show does, fucking over other summons.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 25, 2018)

So does anyone recommends Duel Links? I'm not much of a mobile game person, just want some opinions about it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> So does anyone recommends Duel Links? I'm not much of a mobile game person, just want some opinions about it.



Blueray just made a post saying he loved it lol


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 25, 2018)

Zatch said:


> Blueray just made a post saying he loved it lol


Ya, but I'd like some depth about people's opinion towards the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I finally splurged and bought my deck for some reason only now. And of course it's still missing cards


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 5, 2018)

Reminds me: MONSTER REBORN AND SOLEMN JUDGMENT ARE BACK.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Reminds me: MONSTER REBORN AND SOLEMN JUDGMENT ARE BACK.


My Double Iris and Skull Joker are banned. I'm mad AF atm. Pendulum Magicians took a big blow but luckily Trickcancer is here and top kek.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2018)

Imperial Order also came back when I wasn't looking.

I picked up a copy of Solemn Judgement and Imperial Order along with the cards I ordered.

It seems like I'm waiting on two cards in particular to come to the TCG, though I'd like it if the last Super Doom would come over. There might be some other singles I should look at but they feel too pricey especially after the amount I just dumped on new cards.

Out of curiosity where does a left/right Link arrow connect to? The other extra deck zone?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Out of curiosity where does a left/right Link arrow connect to? The other extra deck zone?



If the left-right Link arrows are from a link monster in the EMZ, then nothing. The arrows have to point to an immediate adjacent monster zone either horizontally, vertically or diagonally for the other players EMZ to be used by your link monsters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> If the left-right Link arrows are from a link monster in the EMZ, then nothing. The arrows have to point to an immediate adjacent monster zone either horizontally, vertically or diagonally for the other players EMZ to be used by your link monsters.


That seems kind of dumb, but alright.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That seems kind of dumb, but alright.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's ignored link mechanics lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who's ignored link mechanics lol


It's funny because I've been watching Vrains and still only partially got it. It doesn't do a good job explaining things compared to some past shows.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's funny because I've been watching Vrains and still only partially got it. It doesn't do a good job explaining things compared to some past shows.



Same. I've seen a couple of episodes of VRAINS and am still confused about the entire thing. Going into ARC-V, pendulum seemed really intimidating and confusing, but they did so much exposition that it was easy to pick up. VRAINS... is troubled.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 8, 2018)

A fourth recap episode? Are you fucking kidding me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 8, 2018)

>Recap episode
Yup, I'm done with VRains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> >Recap episode
> Yup, I'm done with VRains.



They made bad staffing decision this series. I know when they switched director and there was a recap episode, people were saying it was all right because he was transitioning, and it'd give him time to breath/adjust. But... now...? when there a few episodes left in the season? horrible.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> They made bad staffing decision this series. I know when they switched director and there was a recap episode, people were saying it was all right because he was transitioning, and it'd give him time to breath/adjust. But... now...? when there a few episodes left in the season? horrible.



Bad staffing decision? That's putting it nicely; this is a disastrous planning that ruined this series for good.
Just when I thought it had potential of being fairly good, my hopes get struck for good.


They should just drop this series and find a studio that adapts to the Duel Terminal story instead. That would've been far more enjoyable to watch instead of this shitshow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Bad staffing decision? That's putting it nicely; this is a disastrous planning that ruined this series for good.
> Just when I thought it had potential of being fairly good, my hopes get struck for good.
> 
> 
> They should just drop this series and find a studio that adapts to the Duel Terminal story instead. That would've been far more enjoyable to watch instead of this shitshow.



I don't get what happened with this series. truly boggles me. whoever decided having one main character steamroll the entire cast should be fired. recap guy, out. 

guy who thought link summoning negating other summoning was a good idea

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah, this series is a disaster. One of the main reasons it failed I believe was partially due to how they want to market *mainly *Link Summoning. Had they spread out other summoning mechanics it wouldn't be as bad but then they compounded the issue with a Main character who's story is irritating and running on Revenge drug fuel, while dragging the rst of the cast and story into the ground. No individual story lines around the Main character to build up the story or expanding the VRains universe at all either.

Case in point: Gx by this time of the anime, had Judai wanting to be KoG, Syrus/Zane Story, Alexis/Missing Brother, Shadow Riders Arc is already in motion and the quality of duelist/duels is solid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

yeah, the one character syndrome is a disaster. in the other franchises, you have handfuls of decks you were interested in, shadowy characters, intrigue, mystery, legendary cards waiting to be played... i don't think vrains has any mystique or allure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> yeah, the one character syndrome is a disaster. in the other franchises, you have handfuls of decks you were interested in, shadowy characters, intrigue, mystery, legendary cards waiting to be played... i don't think vrains has any mystique or allure.



Another area I find troubling is that all the damn duels happen in virtual space. Why not have some in the real world. Like Go's opponent Genome and him fighting at and/or near the Hopistal where Go's old friend was at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Another area I find troubling is that all the damn duels happen in virtual space. Why not have some in the real world. Like Go's opponent Genome and him fighting at and/or near the Hopistal where Go's old friend was at.



I think it has something to do with keeping identities secret, but yes - it's bad.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2018)

Eve though it was a daydream of sorts, I had a cool idea for link summong and MS4. I addd block summong to limit your opponent's link/extra deck spam and even made the protaganist female, added some of the previous series cards like Ancient Gears/Cyber Dragons/Numbers/Signer Dragons/ etc. 

Gave the Female Lead Pend. Magicians and used Electrumite, Z-Arc (tied in from Arc V) as well as giving the Signer and Number cards to other duelists. Kinda like how Gundam did the Build Fighters series.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2018)

Most of my cards have arrived.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

that soundtrack also reminds me why vrains sucks

curse you, vrains


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> that soundtrack also reminds me why vrains sucks
> 
> curse you, vrains


Apparently Arc-V Sound Duel 4 just got announced coincidentally with a release date.
Link removed

Vrains' big redeeming factor is its OP by Tommy, though the animation for it is super boring.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2018)

Why is it always the D/D/D fusion monsters that get shafted most in the transfer to TCG? High Genghis and Purplish Doom are still not here, much like Genghis was delayed. Laplace needs to come over too along with any anime-only cards and maybe some Link monster though there's one OCG only Link monster that would boost D/D enormously back to its full power or so.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 9, 2018)

that's why playing online is the way to go


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2018)

It's true, though I do like having the cards now if I decide to do something with them. They're easier to play around with like this.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 10, 2018)

Funny thing is that I still have my deck placed in my room. Dusted it off and head to my cardshop to give it some tune-ups and tweaks between new cards from Extreme Force and the banlist.
Duelittle Chimera adds so much power to my deck, it's lovely. Problem here is that since Link monsters don't have Defense stats, Duelittle Chimera isn't a legal Rekindling target.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 10, 2018)

My deck needs that Link monster I mentioned, which is Cryston Needlefiber and High Genghis and then it can be more relevant in MR4.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 13, 2018)

I think next week, I'll try out the updated YGOpro w/ Links. The old YGOpro is outdated and no longer a viable option to play.
Might even try some ways to use Links too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2018)

What the hell was up with them being a huge deal about Mirror Force? They made it all bright and mysterious and shit and it's this super retro card. Yeah, it's good, but geez.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

why are you still putting up with this show? i've gone to the wiki for recaps if I have the urge


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> why are you still putting up with this show? i've gone to the wiki for recaps if I have the urge


Because I can multi-task while watching it and I'm already like 40 eps in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 15, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>



To think Mirror Force is still a powerful card to this day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2018)

Starting in April 2018, Yu-Gi-Oh! VRAINS will have a new Opening Theme called “go forward”. It will be sung by . He’s best known to anime fans as acting as Shusuke Fuji in The Prince of Tennis musicals, but Yu-Gi-Oh! fans will know him best for OVERLAP, the opening theme to the Pharaoh’s Memories arc of Yu-Gi-Oh!, as well as EYE’S, the ending theme to that same arc.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2018)

Mirror force is most annoying when it pops up randomly. I remember being super saltly about it during nekroz format.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Mirror force is most annoying when it pops up randomly. I remember being super saltly about it during nekroz format.



Is this a reference to


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is this a reference to



Yeah, the mirror force discussion that was going on.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah, the mirror force discussion that was going on.



From Feb 14? 

when are we going to get some new, good characters in vrains


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

remember when people had silhouette cards that were hyped up


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> From Feb 14?
> 
> when are we going to get some new, good characters in vrains


Maybe after this arc ends?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Maybe after this arc ends?



INTO THE PRAY that that occurs


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> INTO THE PRAY that that occurs


Well the OP is due to change for next season so perhaps they'll be some sort of fresh cast and plot brought in by then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> remember when people had silhouette cards that were hyped up



Neo Galaxy-eyes Tachyon Dragon.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 10, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Neo Galaxy-eyes Tachyon Dragon.



He was great. And also in ARC V the hype of ZARC + starve venom + shun's bird + yugo's dragon. and the dark signers in 5D. I'm really hoping next season of VRAINS delivers.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> He was great. And also in ARC V the hype of ZARC + starve venom + shun's bird + yugo's dragon. and the dark signers in 5D. I'm really hoping next season of VRAINS delivers.



Funny thing about Zexal is that it started off really horrible, probably because the MC was annoying as fuck. However, I really did loved how the series unfolded after the plottwist that Shark and Rio were Barians.
Even then, it had interesting characters.

Yeah, I gave up on VRains. It got to the point where it was incredibly boring. I gave it a shot after the first episode because usually the first episode is pretty "meh", but it was just a let down after let down.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 20, 2018)

New characters

Dim Mak


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2018)

It’s almost weird to say at this point, but this recent two episodes were actually quite good. The direction and art were a step up too.

Revolver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It’s almost weird to say at this point, but this recent two episodes were actually quite good. The direction and art were a step up too.
> 
> Revolver



All the good stuff happens in master duels. just get rid of the surf boards


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> All the good stuff happens in master duels. just get rid of the surf boards



Agreed. And bring back the all the other summonign mechanics.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 23, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Agreed. And bring back the all the other summonign mechanics.



I saw some people think they're going to change the ruling about link summoning as the key for other summoning next season. I'd be shocked if they do that since it artificially makes links popular, hence more sales. But I'd be so glad


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 23, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> All the good stuff happens in master duels. just get rid of the surf boards


The behind the scenes info was also pretty solid. Seeing the two of them duel enough at this point to counter each other as much as they are atm is interesting too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2018)

Revolver 

Get fucked Playmaker.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 28, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Revolver
> 
> Get fucked Playmaker.



The episode's good? Haven't seen it yet


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The episode's good? Haven't seen it yet


Good but slow. It only covers a few turns but Revolver makes a cool continuation of where he left off while Playmaker’s protagonist power is keeping him in the game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 31, 2018)

Saudi Arabia presents $930 million cheque to UN for humanitarian aid in Yemen


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 18, 2018)

Finally timelords are here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

Not going to lie. Didn't watch every episode of season 1, maybe I should. Anyhow, the final duel was good, albeit lacking something in that he won again 

The first two episodes of season two have been really good. This is how you hype up the season, so please don't lose the momentum, writers. SO MUCH better than the first season.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 19, 2018)

ALSO

synchro timelord

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ALSO
> 
> synchro timelord

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2018)

I wonder how they'll explain how nobody has heard of someone like Soulburner before or even those villains. Vrains is an extremely public place. The villains at least can leave the legal areas, but Soulburner can't and he even has an Ignis he's bonded with. Was that only offline?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

Go in this bounty team is dumb. It should have been that whatever new guy + one other new guy, not Go with his three stooges. 

IN OTHER NEWS

LEON'S FAIRY TALE CARDS COMING TO LIFE
AND ZIGFRIED'S VALKYRIES AAAAAAAA


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Go in this bounty team is dumb. It should have been that whatever new guy + one other new guy, not Go with his three stooges.
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS
> 
> ...


Are you in the wrong thread?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 3, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are you in the wrong thread?


Pretty sure he's talking about the anime and this.
DOES NOT exist in Death Note.

It's weird how I know about the Orichalcos arc, yet none of these cards bar Mischief of the Time Goddess ring a bell, and even that I'm pretty sure was on some list of most broken anime cards or something. Guess I never saw any of the later episodes of the arc.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 3, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are you in the wrong thread?



 

you watch Vrains but don't know who Go is? 



Blu-ray said:


> Pretty sure he's talking about the anime and this.
> DOES NOT exist in Death Note.
> 
> It's weird how I know about the Orichalcos arc, yet none of these cards bar Mischief of the Time Goddess ring a bell, and even that I'm pretty sure was on some list of most broken anime cards or something. Guess I never saw any of the later episodes of the arc.



Yeah, I'm talking about that set, which confirmed Leon's cards in another set, "Leon’s, fairytale inspired cards from _Battles of Legend – Relentless Revenge_,"

I don't think people consider Leon and Zigfried to be part of the Orichalcos arc. right? They come after in that tournament


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2018)

Sorry, I was reading for my phone at work and wasn’t really thinking about it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 3, 2018)

The new ninja cards coming up have me interested. A Link Ninja monster that sets the ninjutsu-art trap cards directly from deck once per turn sound nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (May 6, 2018)

CIRCUIT-O!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Weird, Go changed his deck's entire archetype.


----------



## Rax (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Weird, Go changed his deck's entire archetype.


He's gonna lose to SoulBurner


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Rax said:


> He's gonna lose to SoulBurner


They made it pretty obvious when SoulBurner started to berate him for losing his way.


----------



## Rax (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They made it pretty obvious when SoulBurner started to berate him for losing his way.


Gonna get a Link-4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2018)

Rax said:


> Gonna get a Link-4


Is it just me or did you find it pretty funny how instead of the usually "last time" music they used smooth jazz for SoulBurner meeting Yusaku IRL


----------



## Rax (May 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Is it just me or did you find it pretty funny how instead of the usually "last time" music they used smooth jazz for SoulBurner meeting Yusaku IRL


Yaoi shipping intensifies .


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 9, 2018)

The concept of archetypes suck, fight me


----------



## Rax (May 9, 2018)

Oddjutsu said:


> The concept of archetypes suck, fight me


Agreed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 16, 2018)

Can we swap SoulBurner in as the new MC? They seem to even be intending to do so to a degree by making him some kind of deuteragonist. All he needs are some better card effects


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Can we swap SoulBurner in as the new MC? They seem to even be intending to do so to a degree by making him some kind of deuteragonist. All he needs are some better card effects



Now all we need is Ysuaku letting him borrow Firewall and have Soulburner use it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 11, 2018)

They brought back the Knights of Hanoi to do another recap 

Though some plot bits happen at the very end.


----------



## Tapion (Jul 11, 2018)

Assuming Reji was playing Master Rule 3 (without Links) and Revolver Playing Master Rule 4 with links on their respective boards who'd win?


----------



## Rax (Jul 11, 2018)

Playmaker really needs to take a fat L.

He hasn't lost yet.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 12, 2018)

wasn't the girl in prison upset over how she put people in comas with a virus. Now she's all ready to do that same shaddy shit again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 12, 2018)

son_michael said:


> wasn't the girl in prison upset over how she put people in comas with a virus. Now she's all ready to do that same shaddy shit again.


It's all okay because Revolver had her pose with the group.


----------



## Rai (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 14, 2018)

The best thing about YuGiOh is shit stomping your opponents with some sweet as fuck strategy


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jul 14, 2018)

I haven't watched VRains and I don't know shit about Link Summoning.  I only just figured out Pendulum


----------



## Aduro (Jul 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Playmaker really needs to take a fat L.
> 
> He hasn't lost yet.


Yeah, one of the few things about GX had over Duel Monsters is that the matches weren't predictable AF. I don't think I was ever surprised by the outcome of any of the duels in the original. But Jaden lost a fwe times which added some tension, even if he rarely lost duels that would mean major consequences. Plus the most important of Jaden's companions got a mixture of actually taking down villains and losing their souls to them. At least until Jaden paradoxically started beating all the moderately important villains by himself after getting Neospacians, one of the worst archetypes the game ever produced.

When Yugi and Atem lost a duel to Raphael, it was a really great twist. Even though the Rafael was awful and his character made no sense, I was glad someone took down Atem. The tension o every duel was raise because we saw Yami as less than unbeatable for once. And that had real consequences after Atem was forced to act as a hero without Yugi's calming influence balancing him out. It tied better into Season 0 and Duelist Kingdom Atem than half of Battle City and a lot of the final arc.


----------



## Rax (Jul 14, 2018)

Yugi winning though was because he's #1 even still across his whole multiverse


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2018)

I was hoping Brave Max would somehow beat Ghost Girl, but I suppose that's what he gets for all of the gay comments he made about Playmaker.

TFW you don't remember the MC's full name because his name is never used.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm so bored of this season.

Any real villains when


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 12, 2018)

So,


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally get to meet the Earth and Light Ignises! I'm enjoying this current arc a lot!

Not to mention, Revolver just got a new design alongside BADASS entrance, and he is about to duel Windy.



If this pace keeps up, VRAINS will improve a lot from what it used to be.


----------



## KingofNone (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't believe this list.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2018)

I almost wanna make a set outta this.

Super-Poly is gonna be insane to use. Gonna abuse it with Clock Wyvern one day....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2018)

Stratos got unbanned.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 14, 2018)

They freed Morphing Jar 

Granted, flip monsters are too slow in the current metagame, but it can still cause some damage.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 14, 2018)

>Exciton Knight returns


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh yeah, and now OCG got theirs as well. 
via...pure light energy


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 14, 2018)

Literally just caught wind that they finally freed Stratos.


----------



## lacey (Sep 28, 2018)

Just caught up on the current ban list. Holy shit, Stratos was unbanned. The legend returns.

Thank fuck Vanity's Emptiness was finally banned. A bit surprised with Ancient Fairy Dragon getting banned though, looks like I need to look into that one. 

Super Poly coming back, I lol'd hard. Probably going to play with Predaplants again given that.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 29, 2018)

Selena said:


> Just caught up on the current ban list. Holy shit, Stratos was unbanned. The legend returns.
> 
> Thank fuck Vanity's Emptiness was finally banned. A bit surprised with Ancient Fairy Dragon getting banned though, looks like I need to look into that one.
> 
> Super Poly coming back, I lol'd hard. Probably going to play with Predaplants again given that.



Emptiness has been banned for a while now. Fairy Dragon got banned because of Field Spells being too good and Destrudo being the enabler.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 3, 2018)

This episode while having a long-ish recap felt really cinematic and well done with even the recap being done is a kind of stylish sort of way. I feel like this episode actually is finally seeing up Playmaker to lose for the first time, but who knows


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello mates, gonna bump this up. We want to bring back yugioh to its former glory here. We have a tourney running now but we want to expand more on it. Make more tournies, make more games but most of all want to make a yugioh community for players. Young or old. Casuals or hardcore. Yugioh pro or Dueling Nexus etc. 

If interested we have a nf yugioh discord channel where we get together and discuss what ever. 

Want to use this convo and discord one as lines of communication for our nf yugioh community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Emptiness has been banned for a while now. Fairy Dragon got banned because of Field Spells being too good and Destrudo being the enabler.


I'm so behind on all of this. I feel lucky that I learned about the new Lunalight support literally the day after it was revealed, and not months from now. 

Well that's a fucking shame.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 10, 2018)

Selena said:


> I'm so behind on all of this. I feel lucky that I learned about the new Lunalight support literally the day after it was revealed, and not months from now.
> 
> Well that's a fucking shame.



Destrudo + any level 6 or lower monster is an instant level 7 Synchro. It has a lot of synergy with Dragon's Ravine to instantly dump the monster into the graveyard and to go straight into Fairy Dragon to search another Field Spell.

But you're not the only one who's a bit behind. I haven't really touched the game in months, especially when I lost my kindle to play the game.


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2018)

We are starting a new tourney soon for peeps who are interested


----------



## lacey (Nov 11, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Destrudo + any level 6 or lower monster is an instant level 7 Synchro. It has a lot of synergy with Dragon's Ravine to instantly dump the monster into the graveyard and to go straight into Fairy Dragon to search another Field Spell.
> 
> But you're not the only one who's a bit behind. I haven't really touched the game in months, especially when I lost my kindle to play the game.


So either way, synchros get fucked again. Of course lol.

A part of it is simply because I don't watch VRAINS. I've only watched "The Angel of Hanoi," because I like Aoi/Blue Angel, and Ebina animated it. I did watch the dub of episode 1 when I went with my friend to see the Pyramid of Light in theaters, but yeah. VRAINS just doesn't grab me that much, and I don't trust Yoshida. So since I don't watch the show, I don't watch the duels and don't keep up on the new rules and monsters. As it is, I still don't understand Link summoning, and Master Rule 4 is just stupid.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 11, 2018)

Selena said:


> So either way, synchros get fucked again. Of course lol.
> 
> A part of it is simply because I don't watch VRAINS. I've only watched "The Angel of Hanoi," because I like Aoi/Blue Angel, and Ebina animated it. I did watch the dub of episode 1 when I went with my friend to see the Pyramid of Light in theaters, but yeah. VRAINS just doesn't grab me that much, and I don't trust Yoshida. So since I don't watch the show, I don't watch the duels and don't keep up on the new rules and monsters. As it is, I still don't understand Link summoning, and Master Rule 4 is just stupid.



Well, to put it simply: Firewall is a huge pain in the ass and if you search youtube vids from Farfa to MegacapG, you'll see it enables a fuckton of FTKs. A YCS 2 weeks ago iirc had about half of the top cut running degenerate FTK/OTK Danger Darkworld using Firewall. It looks depressing AF. >.>; But outside degenerate builds, I am loving the irtual support and train support atm.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 11, 2018)

Selena said:


> So either way, synchros get fucked again. Of course lol.
> 
> A part of it is simply because I don't watch VRAINS. I've only watched "The Angel of Hanoi," because I like Aoi/Blue Angel, and Ebina animated it. I did watch the dub of episode 1 when I went with my friend to see the Pyramid of Light in theaters, but yeah. VRAINS just doesn't grab me that much, and I don't trust Yoshida. So since I don't watch the show, I don't watch the duels and don't keep up on the new rules and monsters. As it is, I still don't understand Link summoning, and Master Rule 4 is just stupid.



Not necessarily, Synchros have a new card that can enable them to do some wonders (Crystron Needlefiber), and Omega is even better now because of its ability to remove itself out of the field.

Link Summoning isn't really that complicated. How you summon them is almost like Synchro summoning (sending monsters from the field to the graveyard) equal to the number of Link markers it has (i.e. If you want to summon the Link 3 Decode Talker, you need to send 3 monsters). You may also notice something like "2+ monsters" on a higher link monster, and that's because you can use other Link monsters to decrease the number of material (i.e. Proxy Dragon and another monster can be used to summon the Link 3 Decode Talker, because Proxy Dragon is a Link 2).
Also, Link monsters can never be in defense position, so they're unaffected by cards like Bagooska or Book of Moon.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 12, 2018)

Psy frame lord Omega is at 1 and doesn’t see much play now because of the new restrictions on zombie support 


Thank fuck


----------



## Divell (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we have a discussion on the anime series?


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 3, 2019)

Best protagonist = Judai Yuki
Best Rival = Seto Kaiba
Best Heroine = Aki Izayoi
Best Villain = Yubel
Best Arc = Dark Signer Arc


----------



## Divell (Feb 3, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Best protagonist = Judai Yuki
> Best Rival = Seto Kaiba
> Best Heroin = Aki Izayoi
> Best Villain = Yubel
> Best Arc = Dark Signer Arc


I thought a lot of people hated Judai.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 3, 2019)

Divell said:


> I thought a lot of people hated Judai.



His goofiness and stupidity early on turns a lot of people off. His development through seasons 3 and 4 really turned the character around for me. 

Seeing his recklessness almost cost him everything, the lengths he went to gain the power to avoid it happening again, his horror at the realisation of what he'd truly done and his coming to terms with the good and the bad of his personality to destroy Yubel was gripping stuff.

EOS Judai is a straight up savage owns fools in the quickest and most efficient manner possible and heaven help you if you fuck with his friends 'cause he has no trouble killing. Sure he gets some of his optimism back at the end thanks to Yugi but he still easily has the best character arc of the protagonists that I've seen.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Best protagonist = Judai Yuki
> Best Rival = Seto Kaiba
> Best Heroin = Aki Izayoi
> Best Villain = Yubel
> Best Arc = Dark Signer Arc


Aki is on dope?


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 4, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Aki is on dope?



Um what?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2019)

Adamant soul said:


> Um what?


"Best Heroin"


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 4, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> "Best Heroin"



Ah now I see what happened, fixed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2019)

Divell said:


> I thought a lot of people hated Judai.


I'm more surprised anyone would ever vote for Yusaku.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2019)

Judai= besto protag

Yusei has best MC design for me tho.

Also haven´t been around this particular thread for a while so, Vrains got any better? kinda dropped it around ep. 12 or so.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 4, 2019)

Season 2 is much better than season 1 imho. Latest duel was pretty epic. Next duel coming is will be equally as good too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2019)

The current arc is better put together and has learned from some early weak points in the anime's production, though it does basically straight up continue the story laid out in the Hanoi no Kishi arc. That being said it still has a lot of the elements that make Vrains one of the least entertaining YGO series to date. It's kind of like in a perpetual state of 5D's S1 where you don't give a darn about most of the characters or can't get engaged in the storyline despite it being fine, though it might have a slight leg up on early 5D's in that regard. There's some questionable stuff, but it's okay.


----------



## Divell (Feb 5, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The current arc is better put together and has learned from some early weak points in the anime's production, though it does basically straight up continue the story laid out in the Hanoi no Kishi arc. That being said it still has a lot of the elements that make Vrains one of the least entertaining YGO series to date. It's kind of like in a perpetual state of 5D's S1 where you don't give a darn about most of the characters or can't get engaged in the storyline despite it being fine, though it might have a slight leg up on early 5D's in that regard. There's some questionable stuff, but it's okay.


Yeah. Say what you want about GX and DM they build up the cast before getting into mayor confrontations.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2019)

RIP Windy, the best Ignis.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh this place has some life again. Vrains straight up killed this place.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

Zern227 said:


> Oh this place has some life again. Vrains straight up killed this place.


How so?


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 25, 2019)

Divell said:


> How so?


This thread wasn't that active in the first place but with the new mechanics killing old decks and Vrains lackluster 1st season
it didn't give people much to talk about.
Compared to how active this place was with Pendulum Summoning and Arc V, it's night and day.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

Zern227 said:


> This thread wasn't that active in the first place but with the new mechanics killing old decks and Vrains lackluster 1st season
> it didn't give people much to talk about.
> Compared to how active this place was with Pendulum Summoning and Arc V, it's night and day.


What do you mean killing? If anything it just made it a little harder to do a OTK using extra deck monsters.

People are overreacting a little.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 25, 2019)

Divell said:


> What do you mean killing? If anything it just made it a little harder to do a OTK using extra deck monsters.
> 
> People are overreacting a little.


I would have agreed with you if Links didn't spawn Meta FTK decks not even Pendulums did that. It also completely broke a bunch of archetypes that relied on having multiple extra deck monsters.Giving them links helps somewhat but doesn't mean much if you don't give them more support that helps to summon that link monster and still be able to do their basic plays.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

Zern227 said:


> I would have agreed with you if Links didn't spawn Meta FTK decks not even Pendulums did that. It also completely broke a bunch of archetypes that relied on having multiple extra deck monsters.Giving them links helps somewhat but doesn't mean much if you don't give them more support that helps to summon that link monster and still be able to do their basic plays.


Links are bullshit due to how easy they are to summon. Literally having two monsters or tokens can provide any link summon.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 25, 2019)

Divell said:


> Links are bullshit due to how easy they are to summon. Literally having two monsters or tokens can provide any link summon.


Pretty much all the archetypes pre Arc-V can't summon a link monster reliably without having to run cards that'll brick them or mess up their archetypes. Heck even half of Arc-V archetypes can't deal with it. Pre-Cherubini BA couldn't run any link monster. Superheavy samurai can't even run most spells that would let them both link summon and synchro.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

Zern227 said:


> Pretty much all the archetypes pre Arc-V can't summon a link monster reliably without having to run cards that'll brick them or mess up their archetypes. Heck even half of Arc-V archetypes can't deal with it. Pre-Cherubini BA couldn't run any link monster. Superheavy samurai can't even run most spells that would let them both link summon and synchro.


Why would you use a spell to link summon when you only need two random monsters from your deck.


----------



## Zern227 (Feb 25, 2019)

Divell said:


> Why would you use a spell to link summon when you only need two random monsters from your deck.


Your acting as if all archetypes can reliably run those monsters and still make their plays. Not ever deck is like cyberse that have a like a billion monster that special summon things.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

Zern227 said:


> Your acting as if all archetypes can reliably run those monsters and still make their plays. Not ever deck is like cyberse that have a like a billion monster that special summon things.


You're right. I mean is not like people were running quasar decks up to a few months ago who do exactly the same. Common dude. The rules just got a little more complicated so that people don't do the same over the top plays to win in one turn.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2019)

This is the first time new rules took away instead of just adding and it shows. One of YGO's biggest benefits over other card games was the lack of rotating legal card sets. MR4 results in a natural hurdle to properly using many older cards which while not excluding cards outright amounts to something very similar.

Also the anime is very bland. There's pretty much no character attachment to be had so it's hard to give a darn about anything going on in it and the duels are almost overly complicated with one turn on each side literally taking up an entire episode.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This is the first time new rules took away instead of just adding and it shows. One of YGO's biggest benefits over other card games was the lack of rotating legal card sets. MR4 results in a natural hurdle to properly using many older cards which while not excluding cards outright amounts to something very similar.
> 
> Also the anime is very bland. There's pretty much no character attachment to be had so it's hard to give a darn about anything going on in it and the duels are almost overly complicated with one turn on each side literally taking up an entire episode.


Oh look. A call out at how the current duels are.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah, I got really annoyed when there's been a constant recap episode once every 9 episodes on average. It's why I just decided to drop V-Rains, while I just dropped out of YGO because the formats are stale and uninteresting. Konami is a disgrace when it comes to banlists, and for the most part, doesn't fix the issues that's going on.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2019)

That Blue Angel vs Bohman duel turned into just NO MY BULLSHIT CARD EFFECT IS MORE BULLSHIT.

GX is so much better.


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 1, 2019)

After all this time and Vrains still ain't worth watching. I was hoping they'd bounce back like Zexal did after episode 30.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2019)

Lightning sure loves his classic traps. He just mind crushed Lightning 

He also XYZ summoned a now Borreload.

Revolver 

Lightning has to be one of the biggest assholes in YGO.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2019)

Recently I have decided that VRAINS is actually not as bad as I initially thought. It got dark really fast.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh, also, I guess this would still be the most relevant place to place it. 





Dragon Maids is going to be a real archetype. Also, the creator of  gave it approval.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 12, 2019)

Linkofone said:


> Recently I have decided that VRAINS is actually not as bad as I initially thought. It got dark really fast.


It has its ups and downs, but I just don't enjoy the cast enough. Ai has actually been decent as a villain even though he's not a good "villain" because he feels like a character.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jul 15, 2019)

Linkofone said:


> Oh, also, I guess this would still be the most relevant place to place it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got an archetype about Dragon Maids, but no archetype about Pirates (i.e. Blackbeard, Flying Dutchman, ect....)


----------



## Divell (Jul 15, 2019)

And the Ninja archetype is none existence.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 21, 2019)

Apparently the new series got confirmed for 2020 to no surprise. I wonder how they'll stretch the anime out because this Ai arc seems a bit too pretty straight forward to last that long.

I'm hoping it's better than Vrains and the new mechanic frees up the card game again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2019)

just go back to series 1-3 designs over series 4-6


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2019)

All Dragon Maid cards are revealed. They are indeed all *Dragons*. They are *graveyard and hand reliant*, therefore normal Dragon support such as *Dragon's Shrine* and *Dragon Ravine* are all good.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 22, 2019)

Last episode of VRAINS airs on Wednesday. 

Next series is being marketed as an anniversary series. Maybe it'll be Arc-V done right?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2019)

Emperor Palpatine said:


> Last episode of VRAINS airs on Wednesday.
> 
> Next series is being marketed as an anniversary series. Maybe it'll be Arc-V done right?



Nice, I'll binge watch the last arc.

If they really wanted to make an anniversary series they should bring back the millennium items. Have a future villain obtain them and attempt to obtain ultimate power only for some kind of guardian (shadhi?) of the items to use his power to bring all the yugioh protags together throughout time and use past versions of the millennium items to stand up to the ultimate shadow games.


----------



## Rax (Sep 22, 2019)

Full Cross over series?


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 22, 2019)

A full crossover would be an absolute mess. I'd prefer something like Arc-V pre legacy characters.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2019)

Rax said:


> Full Cross over series?



we had a crossover movie, why not a series?





Emperor Palpatine said:


> A full crossover would be an absolute mess. I'd prefer something like Arc-V pre legacy characters.


Why? It's easy to write and yu gi oh series usually have 3 or 4 seasons. Plenty of time to build up the protags coming together, new characters to develop and bring back old characters like (Jonouchi and Mai) who need closure.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> We got an archetype about Dragon Maids, but no archetype about Pirates (i.e. Blackbeard, Flying Dutchman, ect....)


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 22, 2019)

Dr. White said:


>



But it's technically not a "Pirate-themed" archetype really.
It's more like a furry-themed archetype than anything.

That's just my take.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2019)

Darkmatter said:


> But it's technically not a "Pirate-themed" archetype really.
> It's more like a furry-themed archetype than anything.
> 
> That's just my take.


I mean they are animals, but they are legitimate swashbucling privateers fit with a ship.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 25, 2019)

Wonder what the next mechanic will be. Some kind of deck master mechanic maybe?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 25, 2019)

Pretty rushed ending there, but Ai's death was well done and With the Wind playing again was pretty nice. Ai probably threw the duel too. It's odd how they threw that bit in the end there, leaving it on a cliffhanger almost.

Playmaker ends his series completely undefeated. Even his draws look bette than Yusei's bullshit wins so you can probably say he has the best record to date.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 26, 2019)

They have plenty of time to work on this before the first episode even airs so I'm hoping we get something good. It probably won't air for another 6 months at least which is unheard of.


----------



## Azaleia (Dec 23, 2019)

The new Yugioh, sevens. It's time to reach a new generation?


----------



## Aduro (Dec 23, 2019)

Its weird that you can look at characters like that and think "They really toned down the hair this time".


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2019)

It's a shame they ditched Gallop completely for a more garbage studio then went fall kiddy mode.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 23, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's a shame they ditched Gallop completely for a more garbage studio then went fall kiddy mode.



Looks really childish at first glance. Not sure why they didn't just expand more on the lore of Yugioh and dive deeper into Story arc for moonsters and such.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Dec 23, 2019)

...And I thought this might be good

They're going full Teen Titans Go


----------



## son_michael (Dec 23, 2019)

Azaleia said:


> The new Yugioh, sevens. It's time to reach a new generation?



That's not duel monsters. GG to the franchise.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2019)

That thing really look like trash, like how Bey Blade started being back in the day once Tyson and co. stopped being the MCs. Not only changed studios but also the public aimed at by what I can  see in that video.

Guess this is the end for this one. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 24, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> That thing really look like trash, like how Bey Blade started being back in the day once Tyson and co. stopped being the MCs. Not only changed studios but also the public aimed at by what I can  see in that video.
> 
> Guess this is the end for this one. It was good while it lasted.



I was never that interested in the newer Beyblade series. But I sure as shit couldn't have stomached another season of Tyson. Every season he was the same whiney, self-centred glory-hound. Not to mention Kai just constantly betraying everyone all the time, and barely ever facing any consequences for it.
Ray and Max were great though. I'd watch a new series if they just straight up murdered Tyson and Hillary, told Kai to go fuck himself, and made a new team that had non-garbage people in it.

 Similar thing is happening for me here. The Yu-Gi-Oh anime was running too low on ideas. Playmaker was a boring version of Yusei. Hell VRAINS was mostly just , if they replaced motorcycles with surfboards and the whole Apartheid thing with Satellite and Neo-Domino with abosoultely nothing of any interest whatsoever. And it looks like they're making an effort to have more of a variety of different monsters.

The new animation looks pretty lazy. The characters aren't all that expressive and the CGI is a bit too playdough-ey. And they definitely saved some money on the backgrounds. But the's a remote chance that the writing could be good. It probably won't be. But there's nothing to lose at this point IMO.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 24, 2019)

Aduro said:


> I was never that interested in the newer Beyblade series. But I sure as shit couldn't have stomached another season of Tyson. Every season he was the same whiney, self-centred glory-hound. Not to mention Kai just constantly betraying everyone all the time, and barely ever facing any consequences for it.
> Ray and Max were great though. I'd watch a new series if they just straight up murdered Tyson and Hillary, told Kai to go fuck himself, and made a new team that had non-garbage people in it.



Tyson was annoying. All about me and when that kid showed up with Stratos Dragoon and his friends left to form their own teams, he didn't realize they wanted the spotlight and even with a chance to truly humble him and let Ray/Max get the championship, they give it to Tyson again.



Metal Fight was kinda worse with the same formula, but even more plot armor and power-ups that didn't make since (S1 ending bullshit against L-Drago, S2 with Pegasus flying into space and crashing down, etc.)





> Similar thing is happening for me here. The Yu-Gi-Oh anime was running too low on ideas. Playmaker was a boring version of Yusei. Hell VRAINS was mostly just , if they replaced motorcycles with surfboards and the whole Apartheid thing with Satellite and Neo-Domino with abosoultely nothing of any interest whatsoever. And it looks like they're making an effort to have more of a variety of different monsters.



Yugioh is only getting stale when they repeat the same formulas (Male MC, crappy female sidekick/characters and/or sidelining the female leads for popular archetype to steal the thunder (Blackwings....).


Would have been nice to have a Female MC and build a decent series where the MC actually loses duels and grows, not foddering off the same Main cast just to boost the Main Bad guys over and over....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2019)

It doesn't really fix it, but someone made an improved version of a shot from the trailer and it's funny how it looks like the much better of the two.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2019)

Here's a drawn one too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2019)

Also, front of new cards looks a lot like Duel Masters cards (or at least how i remember them). Just noticed that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Also, front of new cards looks a lot like Duel Masters cards (or at least how i remember them). Just noticed that.


Yeah, it looks way too heavily inspired from card games of the last decade or so rather than the 90s/early 00s look that drove the cards originally.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 25, 2019)

I do kinda like the new card layout. Gives more room for artwork.

But it still needs more problem-solving text. There are like three paragraphs for most pendulum monsters.

Ideally shorthand for cards that are hard once per turn and other common effects.


----------



## Zern227 (Dec 28, 2019)

They're not gonna update the pst since this series is about the new spin off of the game like speed duels.
At least in regular yugz, everyone but pendulum and links are free from Link arrows.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 30, 2019)

I hope they at least have the new format as optional in the next video games. I played Links Evolution on the switch, and the entire game is in Master Rule 4. Even though most of the story mode is played with characters that rely on extra deck spam and don't have link monsters. You're literally expected to summon stuff like Quasar with no links.

Having new formats is good. Having _all _of the formats available is better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 6, 2020)

The air date for ep 1 is 4/4

Also here's a new, rather bad poster.


----------



## Cichy (Apr 1, 2020)

CHILDREN CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES

Soo, I finally finished watching 5d's, might as well share my opinion. The series is easily the best Yugioh I've seen so far, although it has couple of big flaws.

The strong point of the series is definitely the seting. Distopian city where half of population is considered second class citizens and other half lives in luxury after a big accident killed millions of people. The main character and few others try to get out of ruined Satelite to raise their social status. I like how the first arc is not right away saving the world, but instead focuses on small scale with things like dueling security guards, random thugs or prison director. The rivalry between Jack and Yusei was well built, they known each other since childhood and Jack decided to dich his friends in order to get out of Satelite and go to the top. Jack might be the best character in the series. He often has to decide between his pride and friendship and after he lost his title he still strives to prove his worth. Then there's Akiza who's really well-written female character. She was an outcast due to her dangerous psychic powers, so she decided to cut all ties with her family and join the cult. The show could easily turn her into inocent victim of circumstances, but instead they decided to show that she actually has a sadistic side and enjoys causing pain to people she hurt. This caused a dilema whether or not saving her is the correct thing to do.

In the Darksigners Arc things get a bit more dangerous as we get introduced to ancient evil that wants to take over the world. What I really like here is that almost every bad guy has some personal reason to be there. Misty wanted to find out what happened to her brother and suspected Akiza to be involved in his disapearance, Kalin wanted revenge on Yusei, because he sold him to sector security during their gang days, Carly was driven by her obsession with Jack and Greiger wanted revenge for destruction of his village. The only ones that didn't stood out were Devack and Roman and frankly both of them were somewhat wasted potencial. Another thing is that from the start there are multiple parties involved (Signers, Dark Signers, Goodwin and Illiaster, Arcadia Movement) that all have their own goals and agendas, which makes the world feel much bigger. Goodwin is to one to unite the Signers against Dark Signers, but it's obvious he's a shady guy who can't be trusted. I wish they did a bit more with his backstory, but eh, it is what it is.

Unfortunatelly, the second season despite being solid feels like a major step down from the first. They thrown away almost everything that made the first season unique and decided to just do a standard Yugioh season. The satelite is no longer ruined district of outcasts and all the social aspect is gone, Akiza just kinda become a normal teenage girl, Luna and Leo melted to the background. Kalin wanting suffering after what he did makes some sense, but it's weird how his personality did 180 flip. But the most outragous thing is how they completely forgot about Jack-Carly romance and turn Carly into a crazy Jack fangirl. Their relationship was honestly one of the most emotional aspects of first season and to turn it into something like this was really stupid. It would have been better if they just made Carly stay dead.

With that said, the duels in this season are still plenty of fun with often ridicusly overpowered enemies. Team Ragnarock was an interesting inclusion, since they came mid season and were like "are you sure you are main characters". Their god cards were pretty awesome too. Which brings us to the main series villains the Illiaster. By no means they are unique, but at least their motivation made sense. They spent their lives in apocalptic world with nothing but depair and it's obvious they would do anything to change the past including genocide.

But the biggest problem for me was Yusei. He started off as a tough kid from the streets who turned into unstopable duelist, genius mechanic, quantum physicist and someone who people praise like second coming of Jesus Christ. In the grand prix all of team strategies were for Yusei to always do the hardest job or to find the solution for victory. At one point he solo'd the entire enemy team by himself, because his teammates jobbed right away xD. And funny thing is the show brings up the importance of teamwork. It would be cool if they made Yusei at least once go first in grand prix match so that he could loose and someone else be the hero of the day, but it would made a scar on his perfect record, so I guess it was out of question. Another thing they could do is to actually make Z-ONE Yusei from the future instead of some crazy scientist who pretended to be him. Just think about it. Who is the biggest threat to unstoppable Mary Sue? How about...the same unstoppable Mary Sue, but from the future. It would actually show that Yusei under different circumstances can turn to the darkside and as a result make him more human (kinda like what they did with Atem in Waking the Dragons Arc). It would also perfectly fit with the "changing the future" motive that the writers introduces, so I'm really disapointed the writers didn't go with thsi route.

Overall the series is 7/10 for me. A lot of good ideas with a bit of wasted potencial.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2020)

Sevens started off the other day, but got subs today.

It does feel like a Kodomo show now, but the basic world building isn't horrible even if it's also nonsensical. Rush duels are way too simple and lack the strategy of proper duels. I don't know why Konami is always trying to force these gimmick duels now, but they're a terrible idea.

I'd say the thing that seems the best so far is the cast who seem pretty alright if a bit simple. The show aside from some bits like the robot looks alright too.


----------



## Alita (Apr 9, 2020)

Saw the first ep of the new series. I was fine with the actual duel itself and the idea of rush dueling with those new rules is kind of interesting to me. I really didn't care for/like any of the characters tho other than maybe the girl.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Saw the first ep of the new series. I was fine with the actual duel itself and the idea of rush dueling with those new rules is kind of interesting to me. I really didn't care for/like any of the characters tho other than maybe the girl.


I thought of the bunch the seitokaichou dude actually came off the most solid. The girl has a the best design though.


----------



## Alita (Apr 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I thought of the bunch the seitokaichou dude actually came off the most solid. The girl has a the best design though.



You mean that purple haired guy? I thought he was the most annoying/obnoxious out of all of them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> You mean that purple haired guy? I thought he was the most annoying/obnoxious out of all of them.


Yeah I meant him. He's a stickler for rules like you might aspect, but at the same time he goes out of his way to help his friends who are even breaking those rules and he's got a certain quirkiness to him.

Of course it's easy for that type of character to get annoying, especially over time, but he comes off not so bad in ep 1.

Yuga is pretty obnoxious, the blue haired chuuni is whatever, and the girl so far seems to contradict herself a bit but without nuance so far but she probably comes off the second best.


----------



## Cichy (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm currently watching Zexal. Can someone explain to me if this series takes place in the same universe as previous tree or different one?


----------



## son_michael (Apr 9, 2020)

Cichy said:


> I'm currently watching Zexal. Can someone explain to me if this series takes place in the same universe as previous tree or different one?



Do you want spoilers? because that's kind of a big plot point in Zexal.


----------



## Cichy (Apr 9, 2020)

son_michael said:


> Do you want spoilers? because that's kind of a big plot point in Zexal.


I would prefer a simple yes or no answer.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 9, 2020)

Cichy said:


> I would prefer a simple yes or no answer.



My bad I was thinking of ARC V concerning plot spoilers. 

No it doesn't have any connection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 11, 2020)

Whos up for a nf yugioh tourney?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm trying to get back into the TCG, but I skipped the MR4 era and now I don't know where the fuck to even start. I netdecked an Orcust deck to try and get a feel of things, but I have no fucking idea how to play it, and watching duel replays is of no use because all I see are combos after combos after fucking combos and I'm too much of a brainlet to learn by observation. 

You'd think I'd be used to it after playing so much synchro solitaire. I think duel links only having simple decks compared to the TCG dulled me. It's gonna be hard to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 15, 2020)

Blu-ray said:


> I'm trying to get back into the TCG, but I skipped the MR4 era and now I don't know where the fuck to even start. I netdecked an Orcust deck to try and get a feel of things, but I have no fucking idea how to play it, and watching duel replays is of no use because all I see are combos after combos after fucking combos and I'm too much of a brainlet to learn by observation.
> 
> You'd think I'd be used to it after playing so much synchro solitaire. I think duel links only having simple decks compared to the TCG dulled me. It's gonna be hard to get back into the swing of things.


Links Evolution is quite a good game to get the hang of it with. Since it steadily takes you through story modes where you get different link decks and start to use link summoning in conjunction with regular summons.

Although it won't cover these new rush duels.

Also, now that Master Rule 4 is over, Synchros and Xyz basicaly work like they used to. While Pendulum summons from hte extra deck can only be summoned to the extra monster zone and zones that links point to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2020)

This new series is kind of a lazy mess in terms of the duels so far.

So far the duels are even more simplistic than early gen YGO anime duels like DM/GX. Rush duels are essentially doing away with the limitation that are cards and summoning restrictions all the while not lending anything to the duel itself. Duels are still super simplistic with them just spamming out fodder monsters that don't work with each other and then tribute summoning. We had more complex going on in episode 1 of Yugioh GX.


----------



## Cichy (Apr 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This new series is kind of a lazy mess in terms of the duels so far.
> 
> So far the duels are even more simplistic than early gen YGO anime duels like DM/GX. Rush duels are essentially doing away with the limitation that are cards and summoning restrictions all the while not lending anything to the duel itself. Duels are still super simplistic with them just spamming out fodder monsters that don't work with each other and then tribute summoning. We had more complex going on in episode 1 of Yugioh GX.


If the purpose of the anime is to introduce the game to new generation then I guess that's a good thing.

I've seen a lot of complains that the game became too complicated for new players with bazilion summoning mechanics and different types of matches. It's better to just teach the kids basics then to blow their brains with all the crazy combos and chain effects.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 1, 2020)

The official website for , the new television  for the  franchise, announced on Friday that the anime is suspending production due to safety concerns related to the spread of the new coronavirus disease (COVID-19). The anime will air reruns beginning with the next broadcast on  and its affiliates on May 9.

Seems like it's just the one week off.


----------



## Cichy (Jun 13, 2020)

I recently finished watching ZeXal and might as well share my opinion.

Plot

Despite it being very simple, this is the strong point of the anime. My issue with the previous Yugioh series was that they were written in very messy way. The writters often changed things as the series was ongoing or were not sure what the overarching plot should be about (this is especially visible in GX and 5d's). But with ZeXal it feels like the writters had a good grasp regarding the story they want to tell before it even started. The general plot is about collecting numbers and the war between barian and astral worlds on top of Yuma's personal growth. All the other plotlines are there to progress that main story. Kite and Dr Faker were collecting numbers to heal his brother who got power from barians world, this led to Kazuma and Tron being sent to other worlds which moved the plot forward, but everything comes back to barians and astrals.

However, the big issue are the monster of the week episodes that are placed at the start of each season. Not that I am peticulary against monster of the week, but a lot of them were really cringe (dueling Tomato Farmers and crazy cat ladies, random school life etc). Some of them had a good moral lessons for kids, but maybe it's because I'm an grown ass men I couldn't bring myself to enjoy those (I can't really hold that against the series, since I'm not the target demographic to begin with).

Another flaw is the conveniance of numeron code and how it brought everyone back to life at the end. I wasn't expecting Yuma's school gang to stay dead, but bringing back Kaito and Barian Emperors kinda took away from their deaths. This is something that all of the previous series also did at some point and I wish it didn't. However, I'm glad that Numeron Code didn't magically fixed every issue and in the last episode there was still some threat luming over.

Duels

What easily to notice about duels in this series is the animation. The studio made 3D summoning animation for all boss monsters which looks really damn glorious for a series that came out in 2013. There was a lot of overpowered cards in the series and you could feel the powercreep wen't up a lot compared to previous series.

However, the heavy focus on big boss monsters (mainly numbers) is both good and bad thing about those duels. Most of them follow the same formula over and over again with only few excaptions.

Special summon monsters for sacrefice -> summon your xyz boss in your first turn - > (sometimes) upgrade your boss monster to even bigger boss monster - > protect it with traps.

There were only few duels when Yuma didn't relly heavily on Utopia and barelly anyone tried to swarm the field. Still, despite this the series had a couple of really memorable duels. My favorite ones would be:
Yuma vs Shark rounds 2 & 6,
Yuma vs III,
Tron vs Droite,
Yuma and Astral vs Kaito round 3,
Nasch vs IV,
Kaito vs Mizael,
Nasch vs Vector

Characters

Yuma and Astral - their relationship is obviously inspired by Atem and Yugi (young boy geting possessed by ancient spirit with amnesia). But when original focused more heavy on more experienced of the two (Atem) this one focuses more on less experienced one (Yuma) and I think this works better. Yuma is basically a standard overoptimistic battle shonen protagonist, but he's good at being just that. At the start of the series he seriously sucks as a duelist and needs to be constantly tutored by Astral, but throughout the anime he grows both as a person and as a duelist and ZeXal ends with him defeating his teacher and learning what is the most important thing for him.  This is a nice refreshment after Mary Sue Yusei. The moment when he temperarily lost Astral to number 96 and needed to learn to do things on his own was really a good idea.

Nasch - he's the most surprising character for me. He wen't from a random school thug, to a rival, to a friend to the final antagonist of the series. Early on his goal is to get revenge on IV, then he wants to stop barians for his sisters sake and finally he gets back his real memories and goes 180%. It's nice contrast how he hated Barians as a human, but when he gets back his memories he's ready to do everything for them.

Kaito - definitely the highlight of early arcs alongside tron family. In the first arc he was kinda an anti-hero, maybe even an antagonist, due to his goal to collect all numbers. Unfortunatelly he didn't have a lot to do in season 2 (I hoped they will gave him some more personal motivation), but his final duel with Mizael and death were super emotional.

Numbers Club - honestly I wish they were not in the series, they were even worst then Yugi's cheerleading squad. Kotori was fine as a love interest for Yuma (and by the way it's the only ship in the series that actually sailed at the end) and Bronk was also ok as Yuma's school buddy, but you can easily remove the rest of them and the series would benefit from it.

Archlight Family - they worked well as early antagonists, each one of them had distinct personallity and they felt like an actual threat. Tron was almost my favorite antagonist in the series. He was unpredictible, totally creepy and psychopatic. However, I think he's one character that shouldn't be redeemed. The men wen't through hell and wanted revenge so badly that he was willing to sacrefice his sons and the very existance of the world for it. He enjoyed crushing and mentally torturing people just because. But then Yuma saves him once and he completely forgets about his revenge. I'm sorry, but thats not how character development works. It's a similar problem with Vector, but with him at least we know his memories were shifted by Don Thousand, so there was some excuse for his redemption.

Dr Faker - I was really confused about this guy. He was posing as the standard mad scientist for the most of the season in order to reveal that "it's just a prank bro" and he was doing it to save his younger son. But I have no idea how destroying the astral world was suppossed to help with it. And even if his motivation was pure, he should still be punished for his actions.

Don Thousand - he was kinda the standard hammy bad guy that was needed to move the plot. I wish we got his backstory in the astral world, maybe it would help to flesh out his character more, but as it is, he's pretty unimpressive.

Vector - he's one of those people that want to see the world burn. His trolling games were super enjoyable to watch and he got me on few ocasions. But I feel like his betrayal should have a bigger impact on Yuma. The moral of the story should be that you can't always trust everyone.

The rest of Barian Emperors were fine for the most part, their backstory was surprisingly dark. I just wish some of them had more screentime (Dumon and Merag) and some less (Alito and Girag).

Overall, I give it 6.5/10, there were some things that I didn't like, but out of all Yugioh series I've watched so far it's one of the better ones, definitely worth the ride.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow. I forgot that I had an account here. 

I give the new series a 5.6/10. Could be worse.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2020)

Linkofone said:


> Wow. I forgot that I had an account here.
> 
> I give the new series a 5.6/10. Could be worse.


A wild LinkofOne appears.

Perhaps it could be worse, but I don't think I've seen the series this bad before either.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 3, 2020)

Arc-V was the biggest pile of wasted potential ever

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Cichy (Sep 4, 2020)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Arc-V was the biggest pile of wasted potential ever


Pretty much.

I'm still on XYZ Arc, but I struggle to finish it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 4, 2020)

I'd much rather have Arc-V than anything that has come after it. Vrains was meh and Sevens is at best a middling kodomo anime.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Sep 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'd much rather have Arc-V than anything that has come after it. Vrains was meh and Sevens is at best a middling kodomo anime.



Definitely better than Sevens, but Arc-V could have been so much better than it actually was.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2020)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Definitely better than Sevens, but Arc-V could have been so much better than it actually was.


I blame their lacking of planning and DSoD.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2020)

On another note I'm finally watching finally Zexal.

So far at least I don't understand where any of the hate comes from outside of Yuma's retardation being a bit ridiculous sometimes and I get what they're doing with that so at least it works even if it's a bit too over the top. It's definitely the best looking YGO show I've seen outside of particular moments in Arc-V. You can really tell how much effort Gallop poured into this and it even has a similar setting to the newer Sevens series and you can just tell there's no true love or care involved there. It's just a product.

I still have a good 130 eps or so to go (I'm at the first Kaito duel) but it'll be sad when I'll be able to say that I've watched every YGO series. I guess there is some of DM I haven't seen, but I did read the entire manga. Maybe I'll go back to that eventually too. I tried to do that a bit with the "remastered" airing of the original series, but kind of fell off it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2020)

When you get farther into it tell me if its worth watching, if it gets real good Im willing to bear with the MC which was the reason for me to not get past a few eps. Even though xyz summon is probably my fav summon method.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> When you get farther into it tell me if its worth watching, if it gets real good Im willing to bear with the MC which was the reason for me to not get past a few eps. Even though xyz summon is probably my fav summon method.


I hadn't really experienced XYZ summons before I decided to give Arc-V a go back when it was airing. I think it was in the mid 30s or so at the time. I always thought it was pretty cool and the show did a good job of introducing it as well so I didn't feel like I was missing anything, but Zexal is doing the thing most of the series did by slowly making more and more effective monsters.

I'll probably post a little more about it when I get halfway through the first half or so. I'm finished with the first cour or so now.

Honestly even the episodes that would normally feel like filler feel pretty important and early on this series until around 9 eps in really enjoyed doing two parters, until then everything would have quite a bit of time dedicated to it and there's only been like two episodes with duels finished within an episode (but this is with all of the plot leading up to them too, usually they'd start towards the end of ep 1). Only one episode so far hasn't had to do with the main plot which works pretty well with the long format and every character introduced has become a reoccurring character aside from some villains.

There's some cool tech ideas too, introduced here and there. The entire series is connected via an AR Network of sorts, the duels are viewed via extremely realistic AR images which are viewed via those scouter things which can also do other things like make video calls. There was some kind of tech to slow down time to a huge degree, some interesting vehicles and some other stuff.

They also introduced some pretty cool visuals to use for Kaito and the CGi overall is the best I've seen from Yugioh outside of DSoD.

It's interesting how the franchise as a whole always got almost more and more sci-fi over time even when the series don't take place in the same universe.

Yuma is an interesting case where they've very much playing the long game with his development. He also loses enough to aid with the development but his motto is literally to bounce back and try again no matter what and yet he's slowly getting shocks via big loses that aid his development (his wins too, prior to the series he seems to have always lose his duels, probably due to lack of a decent boss monster and just being too simple). I think it also helps that I like Yuma's seiyuu from what few other shows he's been in like Kabaneri and Ushio to Tora.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2020)

Also I like the character designs more than I thought I would as well.

And to add one amusing note this is the show that the track they used to use when Dueling Network would be started up is from. It's so weird to hear it used in context.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 11, 2020)

Zexal had a great idea but was poorly executed. I won't spoil it for MusubiKazesaru's sake. What I dislike the most about it is the whole premise of entertainment duels.


----------



## Aduro (Sep 11, 2020)

I liked 5Ds at first, until they started doubling down on the ancient lore, but neglected the whole Apartheid thing that made the show interesting in the first place.
Maybe I'll check out Zexal, if it started out badly and turned out better. Should be an easier watch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 11, 2020)

son_michael said:


> Zexal had a great idea but was poorly executed. I won't spoil it for MusubiKazesaru's sake. What I dislike the most about it is the whole premise of entertainment duels.


That’s Arc-V


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 11, 2020)

A thread about Yugio?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 11, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That’s Arc-V



Oh ok the one with Astral then, yea that was a pretty good 1 with the numbers summons.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Sevens continues to ruin itself with Rush Duels...

Meanwhile I'm about 60 episodes into Zexal now. It's pretty good, but the structure of the Duel Carnival got kind of weird pacing-wise and plot-wise after Yuma 4/5 of his heart pieces. The finals are really weird with the duel coaster and Yuma just happens to wind up at all of the other three qualifying duels somehow.

Some of the characters are pretty cool like Gauche (though I feel with him dueling Yuma now, his relevance is finally going to lower).

On a meta level it's funny how they always announce that "they have this many monsters that are this level" whenever an XYZ is going to happen, but never too early. Even if say there's two level 4s, if they need three they won't say it until then


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 23, 2020)

I just finished up Zexal season 1.

It's funny I was just thinking how this final end of season duel with Yuma and Kaito reminded me of the second Judai vs Ryo duel and they they played the same trick of both duels having both players have the same super awesome same card.

Pretty solid show. There's a few issues like trying to redeem all of the villains to a slightly absurd degree, but I've enjoyed it. I can see some slight similarities in the writing of it and Arc-V too which I like tbh.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sevens continues to ruin itself with Rush Duels...


why/how?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 24, 2020)

New Folder said:


> why/how?


There's hardly anything to the game with this type of game. Most good players with modern decks IRL win in 1-2 turns unless they're a different sort of deck. Now of course we can never compare highly optimized decks and IRL players to the anime, but that's under a ban list and the regular rules of the game which are a lot more limiting. Rush duels are retarded just by letting you summon as many times as you want, but that's nothing to drawing up to five cards per turn automatically. That breaks the game and turns an interesting card game (one that's kind of jumped the shark admittedly) into a kiddy bastardized version. That's on top of the show now not being "Yugioh" but a generic series using the name.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2020)

I've got 12 episodes left. I think that no matter how it ends, I'll probably still have enjoyed Zexal S1 more than S2. It's gotten really frustrating how many duels have been skimmed or skipped.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 8, 2020)

Neil btfo Yuga so bad that it was kind of hilarious.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Nov 15, 2020)

Not a fan of Sevens at all but I heard a new summon type was used so I watched the episode and I have to say, that was a hell of a big boss monster reveal.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 4, 2021)

Idk where else to promote this. Vote for Yusei!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 4, 2021)

I feel like they’re similar characters in a way but Jotaro is written better.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2021)

ugh, this season is so fucking bad/boring..
I feel like I am torturing myself by forcing it to watch the episodes... 
but I suppose this is where I hit my limits with it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> ugh, this season is so fucking bad/boring..
> I feel like I am torturing myself by forcing it to watch the episodes...
> but I suppose this is where I hit my limits with it...


Yeah...it's not good. Outside of some of the characters not being terrible, it doesn't have much going for it.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah...it's not good. Outside of some of the characters not being terrible, it doesn't have much going for it.


I also hate the 3 slots/spaces (whatever they are called) instead of 5. 

I feel like it's too limiting and doesn't allow for good/complex strategies...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 23, 2021)

It's weird that they just didn't build another GX-style series and run balanced decks and archetypes with a decent story. I really can't even get into the anime as I've only seeen snippets and a part of the 1st opening. Not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> It's weird that they just didn't build another GX-style series and run balanced decks and archetypes with a decent story. I really can't even get into the anime as I've only seeen snippets and a part of the 1st opening. Not my cup of tea.


Instead they just made everyone awful and only capable of relying on abusing the broken mechanics of rush duels with shit cards (I think this is how IRL balances it too)


----------



## MShadows (Feb 23, 2021)

The last Yugioh series I watched was GX. The moment they started dueling on motorcycles was when I felt shit got too ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cichy (Feb 23, 2021)

MShadows said:


> The last Yugioh series I watched was GX. The moment they started dueling on motorcycles was when I felt shit got too ridiculous.


Dueling on motorcycles is still one of the less ridiculus things about this universe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Feb 23, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> It's weird that they just didn't build another GX-style series and run balanced decks and archetypes with a decent story. I really can't even get into the anime as I've only seeen snippets and a part of the 1st opening. Not my cup of tea.


Eh, the fate of the world came down to Neo Spacians vs. Arcana Force... Those were not good archetypes that you could put into a balanced deck...
Its a miracle no villain didn't just show up with Gadgets and bunch of traps and take over the world...

The closest thing GX got to a meta deck was Zane's original cyber dragons, and even he got incredibly lucky hands throughout Season 1.

I'd say Yusei is actually the most realistically good duelist among the Yu-Gi-Oh protagonists. Junk and Synchrons were a quality deck. Yusei didn't even need to use ridiculous banned or made up draw power that would break the real game IRL.

 Stardust Dragon was the most meta card in 2009.  Its still hilarious to use spam out five low level monsters. Only to spin your opponents playmakers while synchro summoning with Starlight Junktion on the field. The guy who won worlds in 2010 used a couple of synchrons and some stuff from Yusei's extra deck.


----------



## Yonatan (Feb 23, 2021)

MShadows said:


> The last Yugioh series I watched was GX. The moment they started dueling on motorcycles was when I felt shit got too ridiculous.


I've seen people criticize the motorcycle duels from 5D's often, but I don't quite agree with the sentiment that that concept is any more ridiculous than some of the concepts that were used in GX, such as dueling alien robots or extraterrestrial light waves. Even the idea of there being a school created specifically to teach kids how to duel on a volcanic island where interdimensional creatures can appear at any time is weird to me.

5D's is arguably the best spin-off series to date, though. I was never that fond of the motorcycle angle, but that series had top-notch storytelling and duels, at least for the first year and a half. The second half of the series drags on for too long with tons of filler, but the final arc was still good imo.

I generally rank the various Yu-Gi-Oh series as such: DM > 5D's > GX > Arc-V > Zexal > VRAINS. I don't rank Sevens because I only saw one episode; I refuse to watch the rest since the card game played in that series isn't even really Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Feb 24, 2021)

MShadows said:


> The last Yugioh series I watched was GX. The moment they started dueling on motorcycles was when I felt shit got too ridiculous.



Card Game Hogwarts was more ridiculous to me honestly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 24, 2021)

MShadows said:


> The last Yugioh series I watched was GX. The moment they started dueling on motorcycles was when I felt shit got too ridiculous.


that was a reason why I couldn't watch 5Ds initially. 
I was like "the fuck is going on here " but eventually, I watched all seasons...


----------



## Cichy (Feb 24, 2021)

Yonatan said:


> I generally rank the various Yu-Gi-Oh series as such: DM > 5D's > GX > Arc-V > Zexal > VRAINS.


For me it's probably

5D's > Zexal > DM > GX >>>>>>> Arc-V

Haven't seen anything that came after, but Arc-V was the only one that left a bad taste in my mouth. 
On the contrary, I enjoyed Zexal quite a lot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2021)

GX > Arc-V (minus ending) > DM > Zexal S1 > 5D's > Zexal S2 > Vrains > Sevens

DM has the big weakness of not only filler, but being a weirdly incomplete adaption. I don't think it works quite right even if you watch Season 0 first, in comparison to the manga.

I've always really liked GX, but it legit is the best one. If the manga wasn't rushed at the end it would've been nice

5D's is kind of overrated these days. It took me three tries to get into and it does have that stretch of not much happening without that being the point, unlike early GX or something. I definitely grew to like it but I didn't have those issues with the other series I went back and watched.

Zexal, I recently went back and finally watched. Ironically I liked S1 more than than S2, which I thought was too slow and focused a bit too much on particular things, while Zexal 1 was a bit more grounded in unilateral character development which I liked.

Arc-V is the series that brought me back to the franchise so it's significant to me. I started to play the game again and unlike Sevens and Vrains since, I always really looked forward to each episode. I get that the ending was handled poorly (I sort of blame DSoD, but that's just poor fucking planning). But it's still pretty great up through until the Zarc stuff and even then it fits in some pretty good duels at the end.

Vrains was sort of boring. There were only a few decent characters, the show had a ton of recaps, and it felt like the staff was starting to get tired here after showing that a bit in Arc-V. I grew to like it more, but never anywhere near as much as Arc-V before it. I don't really care for Link summoning either. Unlike Arc-V it had a pretty good ending even if it wasn't great like the first three or so shows.

Sevens has been a dumb kids show that doesn't even have real YGO in it. It's like someone took the corpse of the game and then turned it into said kids anime. I don't hate some of the cast, but barely anything of interest has happened in like 30~ eps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aduro (Feb 24, 2021)

Yonatan said:


> I've seen people criticize the motorcycle duels from 5D's often, but I don't quite agree with the sentiment that that concept is any more ridiculous than some of the concepts that were used in GX, such as dueling alien robots or extraterrestrial light waves. Even the idea of there being a school created specifically to teach kids how to duel on a volcanic island where interdimensional creatures can appear at any time is weird to me.


The Card Games on Motorcycles was one big weird thing. GX introduced a new equally crazy concept every other episode. As well as the consistent "card games with aliens" thing.

Card Games against an ape with a think-to-speak device.
Card Games against a guy who makes everyone around him really stoned.
Card Games with the last surviving vampire
Card Games with Zane's S&M Collars
Card Games against a sentient bisque doll.
Card Games with a L. Ron Hubbard-type who brainwashes people who lose to him. Unless their leg has been swapped out by a dinosaur bone.

GX is incredibly weird nonsense all the time. Mostly coming up with new nonsense every other episode. While 5Ds tended to try to have a more consistent setting. Even if it was based on hilariously implausible things.

That's not a value judgement, its just what they were going for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2021)

Vrains had duels on VR hoverboards


----------



## Aries (Mar 3, 2021)

Who wants to join a childrens card game forum speed duels tourney


----------



## Linkofone (May 25, 2021)

Sevens was a mistake. They really turned Yu-Gi-Oh! into those copypasta generic card game series.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 25, 2021)

Thank goodness I didn't watch it. What's so wrong with going back to fusions, synchro, etc. and adding to their lore like duel terminal does.


----------



## Linkofone (May 26, 2021)

They are afraid to do Duel Terminal things because that story is too graphic for kids.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2021)

@Linkofone 
You live!?


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> @Linkofone
> You live!?



Yup! I ocassionally stalk this forum sometimes to see what has been happening. I also see that the bad match-up VS battles are still a thing.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2021)

Woah lotsbof comments i hadnt read...still my unrelated comment is: My boy Joey shoulda become Ra's owner at battle city, fucking plot shield for Marik.


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 27, 2021)

Should do a Yugioh explorers series, discovering a new land as well as some new cards


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2021)

It might be a little late for this, but Yugimation did a really decent job at animating the Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Terminal storyline. I'm not sure how many episodes there are, but the first one was fairly good (the narration might be a bit too much).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2021)

Linkofone said:


> Yup! I ocassionally stalk this forum sometimes to see what has been happening. I also see that the bad match-up VS battles are still a thing.


It's hard to make good ones. Everything is quantified these days.

How is Sevens so awful and already up to 49 eps? It feels like nothing has happened in it.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's hard to make good ones. Everything is quantified these days.
> 
> How is Sevens so awful and already up to 49 eps? It feels like nothing has happened in it.


True. 

They're really really trying to appeal to the kids at this point. Everything YGO related now is trying to get new and casual players into the series (Duel Links, Speed Duels). I believe this is why Sevens exists.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2021)

Linkofone said:


> True.
> 
> They're really really trying to appeal to the kids at this point. Everything YGO related now is trying to get new and casual players into the series (Duel Links, Speed Duels). I believe this is why Sevens exists.


It's not that I don't get it but I barely see why it would appeal to kids. The better kids anime appeal to everyone. Stuff like the better Pokemon seasons or GBF.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2021)

It is a bunch of old executives who think they know how to make anime interesting to kids...
GBF as in Granblue Fantasy? They made a show out of it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2021)

Linkofone said:


> It is a bunch of old executives who think they know how to make anime interesting to kids...
> GBF as in Granblue Fantasy? They made a show out of it?


Yes, they've made a show of Granblue (two seasons in fact), but I was of course talking about Gundam Build Fighters, not including the two new Divers shows.


----------



## Linkofone (May 27, 2021)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Kinjin (May 29, 2021)

Yugi needs your support.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yonatan (Jul 25, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Should do a Yugioh explorers series, discovering a new land as well as some new cards


Sorta reminds me of that awful Capsule Monsters series. I always wondered why 4Kids wasted all that money commissioning a separate mini-series loosely based on a spin-off game when they could've made it about the actual card game instead. I also wonder why Yu-Gi-Oh! R has never been adapted into an anime series.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Nov 9, 2021)

Just had a shower thought that nothing in the spinoffs (or in DM filler like Doma) came close to replicating the presence the God Cards (or even things like Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon and Thousand-Eyes Restrict) had in the original (in the manga especially).

You see Kaiba summon Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon for the first time - "shit how the hell is Yugi gonna win"

You see Marik summon Slifer and increase its ATK to 9000 - "Yugi is fucked for sure now"

You see Kagemaru summon the sacred beasts - "Lol Mirror Force gg. Lol they died to bubbleman"

You see the Meklords - "lol they die to every effect in the game. lol just use Turbo Warrior"

5D's (the best thing Yugioh related that wasn't written by Takahashi) came closest with the Earthbound Gods.


----------



## Cichy (Nov 9, 2021)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Just had a shower thought that nothing in the spinoffs (or in DM filler like Doma) came close to replicating the presence the God Cards (or even things like Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon and Thousand-Eyes Restrict) had in the original (in the manga especially).
> 
> You see Kaiba summon Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon for the first time - "shit how the hell is Yugi gonna win"
> 
> ...


IMO Don Thousand summoning Numeronius Numeronia in Zexal is up there. Although it didn't have as big of a plot importants as lets say the God Cards, it did give that "Oh shit how are they suposed to beat this" vibe.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Nov 9, 2021)

Cichy said:


> IMO Don Thousand summoning Numeronius Numeronia in Zexal is up there. Although it didn't have as big of a plot importants as lets say the God Cards, it did give that "Oh shit how are they suposed to beat this" vibe.



Not really. It dies easily to 101. The same 101 that was used in that very duel.

It was less "how are they going to beat this" and more "how big are they going to make the numbers"

The God cards had a presence that went way beyond just slapping ridiculously big numbers on them. Although the numbers did help in the Osiris duel. It helped that those numbers actually meant something back then. To me, Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon with 4500 ATK had a much stronger presence than Numerronia did with 100,000.


----------



## Cichy (Nov 9, 2021)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Not really. It dies easily to 101. The same 101 that was used in that very duel.
> 
> It was less "how are they going to beat this" and more "how big are they going to make the numbers"


Even so, they wen't ridicusly over the top with the powerscaling with Don Thousand duel.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Nov 23, 2021)

Another random thought:

GX = Yugioh meets Harry Potter
5D's = Yugioh meets Fast and Furious
Zexal = Yugioh meets Dragon Ball Z
Arc-V = Yugioh meets Avatar the Last Airbender

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2021)

Currently on episode like 75 or so of the abridged series. Man that shit is top-tier comedy


----------



## Luffy (Nov 30, 2021)

Roƅ said:


> Currently on episode like 75 or so of the abridged series. Man that shit is top-tier comedy


duel me on duelingnexus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2021)

Let´s gooooooo, another nail on the animated series coffin


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 6, 2022)

Which is stronger between Obelisk and Slifer?


----------



## Divell (May 6, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Which is stronger between Obelisk and Slifer?


Card or creature?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 6, 2022)

Divell said:


> Card or creature?


Card.


----------



## Divell (May 6, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Card.


In the anime they were about equal with slifer being able to obtain higher attack points easily but obelisk being able to OTK with the right components.

In real life,

Obelisk has better protection, stable attack points and a field nuking effect.

Slifer doesn’t and it requires to keep cards in your hand to have a big beater that can be easily removed from the field.

Honestly the Egyptian God cards really got the short stick of all the “boss monsters” when translated to real life for no real reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 6, 2022)

Divell said:


> In the anime they were about equal with slifer being able to obtain higher attack points easily but obelisk being able to OTK with the right components.
> 
> In real life,
> 
> ...



Obelisk is my fave God Card too. 

Aside of the 4000 ATK/4000 DEF it has that Infinity special ability on top which Can be renoveled everytime as long you have two Monster to sacrifice.


----------



## Aduro (May 6, 2022)

Divell said:


> Honestly the Egyptian God cards really got the short stick of all the “boss monsters” when translated to real life for no real reason.


I think the real reason is that it would be way too much protection for a card printed in 2011 in the OCG. They were vaguely immune to traps, spells would only effect them for a turn (so they would return after getting dark holed). Not sure about monster effects. 

Ironically they probably got better because of the protection while they were summoned, as the solemn traps started to be used more often than mirror force and dimensional prison. And because Mound of the Bound Creator and the Monarch's tribute support is a thing.


Slifer is probably better than Obelisk because it can stop decks that require swarming with weak monsters. Get Slifer on the field and plant synchros could not have gotten get any field presence. Hell, most decks  focused heavily on the extra deck would need to remove it before doing anything. There are less costly field nukes than Obelisk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (May 6, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Obelisk is my fave God Card too.
> 
> Aside of the 4000 ATK/4000 DEF it has that Infinity special ability on top which Can be renoveled everytime as long you have two Monster to sacrifice.


Honestly I prefer Slifer. It’s desing is just metal af.




Aduro said:


> I think the real reason is that it would be way too much protection for a card printed in 2011 in the OCG. They were vaguely immune to traps, spells would only effect them for a turn (so they would return after getting dark holed). Not sure about monster effects.
> 
> Ironically they probably got better because of the protection while they were summoned, as the solemn traps started to be used more often than mirror force and dimensional prison. And because Mound of the Bound Creator and the Monarch's tribute support is a thing.
> 
> ...


The problem with that, is that the probability of summoning Slifer in the first turn, is low to none. Even the Sacred Beast that got a shirt on of support have been known to brick and you can SP those from the deck.

As for the real reason, is just Konami lacking any future planning for their decks. Nowadays all best bosses have a self protection of one way or another.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2022)

Not really knowledgeable on the EGs meta, how does Ra fares compared to the other two?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aduro (May 6, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Not really knowledgeable on the EGs meta, how does Ra fares compared to the other two?


It can hit the field more easily because of Ra Sphere Mode. Sphere mode is kinda useful because you can tribute summon it to the opponent's field by sacrificing hteir monsters. Then it shifts control to you after during their next end phase. Although realisticaly your opponent is going to link it away or something before you can get control of it.
Realistically people are most likely just to run Sphere Mode just because tributing opponents monsters is the only convenient way to get through most really strong boards.

Ra on its own itself is arguably the worst competitively. You have to go down to 100 LP to give it ATK, but it also costs 1000 LP just to use its effect to target and destroy one card. Basically every deck makes a boss monster that is immune to targeting and/or destruction. Also giving up almost all your LP is pretty much begging to be getting hit by Gagaga cowboy or any other kind of burn damage if your opponent survives the turn. Realistically you can make something much, much better if you can get three monsters on the board. Pretty much anything can and would rather summon something else by sacrificing three monsters on the field and using that turn's normal summon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Divell (May 6, 2022)

Aduro said:


> It can hit the field more easily because of Ra Sphere Mode. Sphere mode is kinda useful because you can tribute summon it to the opponent's field by sacrificing hteir monsters. Then it shifts control to you after during their next end phase. Although realisticaly your opponent is going to link it away or something before you can get control of it.
> Realistically people are most likely just to run Sphere Mode just because tributing opponents monsters is the only convenient way to get through most really strong boards.
> 
> Ra on its own itself is arguably the worst competitively. You have to go down to 100 LP to give it ATK, but it also costs 1000 LP just to use its effect to target and destroy one card. Basically every deck makes a boss monster that is immune to targeting and/or destruction. Also giving up almost all your LP is pretty much begging to be getting hit by Gagaga cowboy or any other kind of burn damage if your opponent survives the turn. Realistically you can make something much, much better if you can get three monsters on the board. Pretty much anything can and would rather summon something else by sacrificing three monsters on the field and using that turn's normal summon.


You can also combine Chanting and Soul to sacrifice your opponent’s monsters and give Ra more attack power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (May 6, 2022)

Divell said:


> You can also combine Chanting and Soul to sacrifice your opponent’s monsters and give Ra more attack power.


Yeah, but that's so many cards that you can't even search out easily. 
The only thing that searches Chanting is Guardian Slime, which isn't exactly easy to search, and it needs to go to the graveyard rather than being spun into the deck or banished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (May 6, 2022)

Aduro said:


> Yeah, but that's so many cards that you can't even search out easily.
> The only thing that searches Chanting is Guardian Slime, which isn't exactly easy to search, and it needs to go to the graveyard rather than being spun into the deck or banished.


That’s true. But Guardian Slime is literally just fodder for God Slime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2022)

Go Rush is managing to be worse than Sevens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 7, 2022)

I just realized if you put aside all these Magic crap and power of freindship in Yu-Gi-Oh Kaiba is the strongest duelist.


----------



## Divell (May 7, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I just realized if you put aside all these Magic crap and power of freindship in Yu-Gi-Oh Kaiba is the strongest duelist.


Blue-Eyes tends to brick a lot so no

Kaiba has literally more plot armor than any other character in the series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (May 7, 2022)

Divell said:


> Blue-Eyes tends to brick a lot so no
> 
> Kaiba has literally more plot armor than any other character in the series.


Maybe Zane, he drew out cyber dragons pretty much every time he needed to, until Aster cut him down to size.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 7, 2022)

Divell said:


> Blue-Eyes tends to brick a lot so no
> 
> Kaiba has literally more plot armor than any other character in the series.



I mean kaiba is right, you need to have a powerfull desk and hard work plus good strategy to stand at the top of the games. Luck wont be Always at your side (if not for Magic anyway).


While Yugi was against that telling what count is freindship and fair in card.

It was the core reason these two have Always been in conflict to begin.


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

If only they would just make a series with Base Jman as the protag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Divell (May 8, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I mean kaiba is right, you need to have a powerfull desk and hard work plus good strategy to stand at the top of the games. Luck wont be Always at your side (if not for Magic anyway).
> 
> 
> While Yugi was against that telling what count is freindship and fair in card.
> ...


In series YuGi won. When was the last time a Blue Eyes deck  has actually won a tournament in real life?

Strategy will always count over power.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 8, 2022)

Divell said:


> In series YuGi won. When was the last time a Blue Eyes deck  has actually won a tournament in real life?
> 
> Strategy will always count over power.



Exodia is literaly the strongest card lmao.

Exodia>>>>>Blue eyes dragon.

Strategy count but do power level.

Also idk if you noticed, all the match yugi won against kaiba was because of Yami taking over.


----------



## Trojan (May 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Go Rush is managing to be worse than Sevens.


Is it still on going?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2022)

New Folder said:


> Is it still on going?


It just started

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Oct 1, 2022)

Doma turned yugioh from a show about card games (or rather, about games) into a battle shonen that uses cards instead of ninjutsu.

Zexal and Arc-V completely embraced this. Didn't even really bother to pretend it's a game. Zexal had more in common with DBZ and Arc-V with Avatar the Last Airbender then either did with the original manga. The only thing they really share in common is the name.

Arc-V in particular reeked of just wanting to be a battle shonen without having to deal with the card stuff. 

In some ways, Doma was the first spinoff. It's where their vision of yugioh drastically departed from Takahashi's.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 1, 2022)

Doma was ridiculously long and full of filler even for a filler arc (Dartz and that gay snake thing returned twice after being beaten in a duel smh), plus it even forgot they were using holograms to duel and just straight up had real monsters pop out of duel disks like Millennium Items weren't even a thing anymore. If the sub weren't better than the English dub I wouldn't have even watched it, and I still didn't watch the entirety of it. Shit, it ended up longer than the actual final saga lol.


----------



## Aduro (Oct 1, 2022)

Divell said:


> In series YuGi won. When was the last time a Blue Eyes deck  has actually won a tournament in real life?
> 
> Strategy will always count over power.


I know this reply is super late, but Blue Eyes came in first and second at worlds in 2016. Not necessarily because of attack points (this was before Chaos Max and Alternative), but because Blue-Eyes Spirit Dragon worked really well against Pendulum decks. Third place was Majespecter, which is not very powerful in attack and defence but does have very powerful, searchable trap cards.



IRL YGO is about getting as many cards that disrupt your opponent on the field as possible, as quickly as possible. Power doesn't necessarily mean attack points and strategy is about getting a deck that fails as little as possible. Right now the next big deck seems to be Tearlaments, which don't have especially high attack points, but they get stuff out of their own decks inmto the hand or graveyard, while the boss monsters and spells shuffle cards back into the opponents' deck. Since having consistency is so important, I guess you can say that the best players don't rely on luck.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Oct 2, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Doma was ridiculously long and full of filler even for a filler arc (Dartz and that gay snake thing returned twice after being beaten in a duel smh), *plus it even forgot they were using holograms to duel and just straight up had real monsters pop out of duel disks like Millennium Items weren't even a thing anymore.* If the sub weren't better than the English dub I wouldn't have even watched it, and I still didn't watch the entirety of it. Shit, it ended up longer than the actual final saga lol.



Pretty sure it was mentioned that the seal made the monsters real. That was the least of Doma's problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 2, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Pretty sure it was mentioned that the seal made the monsters real. That was the least of Doma's problems.


Although Valon didn't play it against Rebecca and Duke, and he still put on armour and jumped like fifty feet in the air to punch out a dragon...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 2, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Pretty sure it was mentioned that the seal made the monsters real. That was the least of Doma's problems.


The ones that were using the regular KC Duel Disks without the satanic powers were summoning real monsters like they were Stands too

The reason Egyptian Gods were so fearsome was that they could deal real damage even with a standard duel disk or even a playing mat, hence Bakura and a few Rare Hunters being KO'd by Slifer and Obelisk and Ra straight up killing or putting people in comas/driving them insane if they were to dare to summon counterfeits.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2022)

I kinda want the dark magician joints


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Oct 9, 2022)

Has anyone ever cheated since 5D's ended?

Ties into my point of how the game aspect went away. It mostly went away with Doma, but there were still little things like cheating and what not. But Zexal fully embraced being a battle shonen and more or less stopped pretending the game was a game.

There was actually a _lot_ of cheating in Zexal and Arc-V (i.e. Shining Draw, Re-Contract Universe and Re-Contract Pendulum), but it was never treated as such. It was simply a power that the characters have. Because, again, it's pretty much a battle shonen, and the cards are ninjutsu, or your devil fruit powers, or whatever. If you have a jutsu that allows you to draw whatever card you want, then fair play. So it's not really cheating at all. Because it's not a game, it's a battle.

I cannot recall a single instance of cheating in Zexal or Arc-V that was actually treated as cheating.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 9, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> I cannot recall a single instance of cheating in Zexal or Arc-V that was actually treated as cheating.


Zexal had IV unfairly beating Shark in a tournament that was often brought up. Though it wasn't in-duel, he just messed with his deck outside.

Arc-V had Roger (the Synchro Dimension chessmaster) using VR clones to duel his opponents until they eventually lose. Reiji got through it though but called him out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 9, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Has anyone ever cheated since 5D's ended?
> 
> Ties into my point of how the game aspect went away. It mostly went away with Doma, but there were still little things like cheating and what not. But Zexal fully embraced being a battle shonen and more or less stopped pretending the game was a game.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Atem straight up drawing any card he wanted by the end of his show? In DSoD (despite it being manga continuity) he literally made a card pop out of Yugi's deck that wasn't there lol.

So maybe in universe "shining" draws or whatever is just skill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Oct 11, 2022)

The five Eyes dragons: Blue-Eyes White Dragon, Red-Eyes Black Dragon, Galaxy-Eyes Photon Dragon, Odd-Eyes Pendulum Dragon and Googly-Eyes Drum Dragon are literally the three headed dragon meme.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 11, 2022)

Googly-Eyes Drum Dragon is the goofiest name for a monster I've heard in a while


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Oct 11, 2022)

Too bad Googly-Eyes is a machine so they cant actually fuse into five headed dragon

Rewatching some Arc-V episodes and man the way they treated Yuzu was so disappointing.

Imagine if Yuzu learned the summoning methods: fusion, synchro, xyz and pendulum naturally, while Yuya learned them in reverse order by assimilating his counterparts. Fucking poetry.

Seriously, this shit writes itself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2022)

At least its not like the manga where Yuzu.... Is apparently Yuyas mom


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Dec 25, 2022)

Yugi: O MY MILLENNIUM PUZZLE

Jaden: O MY... LUCK

Yusei: O MY CRIMSON DRAGON

Yuma: O MY SHINING DRAW

Yuya: O MY EVIL PAST LIFE

Yusaku: O MY STORM ACCESS


----------

